# Riley



## Luvtoteach

I am thinking about getting a Riley bag. Do you like the small version or large version of the Riley? What do you like about the Riley and what do you dislike about Riley?  This will be my first Michael Kors Bag! Thanks for your help!


----------



## melbo

Riley is made of soft leather. It will wrinkle and slouch with time. This is the nature of soft leather. If that's okay with you, then it's a pro. Soft leather is a little more delicate than saffiano  but that doesn't mean it's inferior. Soft leather just needs to be stored well in order to avoid deep creases. That being said, those creases can usually be reversed. I like bigger bags for the "just in case". I don't always stuff them, but it's nice to have options.


----------



## ubo22

I only buy large bags, so would go with a large over small.  For soft leather bags like the Riley, I think it's great to have the extra room for when you need to stuff them.  Flexible, soft leather is great for that!    The Riley is gorgeous.  The only negative for  me is that center zip divider in the bag.  I use a purse organizer, so only like to buy bags that are wide open without compartment dividers.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just saw someone carrying a large red Riley yesterday and thought it was absolutely fab! Looks so good on! I would def get the large but that depends on personal preference or needs. I would add Riley to my collection if I could. The hardest part would be deciding on a color!


----------



## paula3boys

Look on YouTube as I did see a reveal of one on there. I would get large if I ever got one.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know if the large riley will come in any pinks/purples/teals with SHW anytime soon? Would love to pick one up at Macy's F&F sale.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm a large purse/bag gal, myself.  I would go for the large one.  The leather gets softer the more you use it.  It will feel like glove leather!


----------



## Luvtoteach

I am buying the Riley in watermelon.


----------



## melbo

Luvtoteach said:


> I am buying the Riley in watermelon.



Yay! Congrats! Please post some pics! We would love to see your new baby &#128522;


----------



## Luvtoteach

For those that own Riley do you wear it as a shoulder purse or how do you wear it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Luvtoteach said:


> I am buying the Riley in watermelon.



Watermelon riley sounds sooooo pretty!! I have to say I love watermelon in the soft leather vs saffiano. Would love to see pics when you get her


----------



## Pinkalicious

Luvtoteach said:


> For those that own Riley do you wear it as a shoulder purse or how do you wear it?



I saw someone wearing it in the crook of the arm as she was carrying a bag of quiznos sandwiches with her other hand haha


----------



## MKbaglover

I almost got the small riley in peanut but went for the selma messenger in luggage.  Peanut looked too yellow in some images I saw online but I really like it in others.  I don't have a Michael kors store near me (there is one coming though- can't wait) so I don't get to see most of the bags in person (house of Fraser has a very small section).  I really like the Riley and I am putting it on hold for now to get a large but not sure what colour.  I hope to see more pics in this section


----------



## Nichaidez

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if the large riley will come in any pinks/purples/teals with SHW anytime soon? Would love to pick one up at Macy's F&F sale.



I just purchased one in Fuschia SHW from Belk...and I believe I saw it at Dillard's too.


----------



## keishapie1973

I really like this bag however, I'm waiting on it to be released in more colors. I love the pale blue but don't want it in a seasonal color.....


----------



## tlo

I'm in white my white large Riley. Got here yesterday at Macy's. Love this bag. So elegant.


----------



## melbo

tlo said:


> I'm in white my white large Riley. Got here yesterday at Macy's. Love this bag. So elegant.
> 
> View attachment 2979640



Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## ubo22

tlo said:


> I'm in white my white large Riley. Got here yesterday at Macy's. Love this bag. So elegant.
> 
> View attachment 2979640


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

tlo said:


> I'm in white my white large Riley. Got here yesterday at Macy's. Love this bag. So elegant.
> 
> View attachment 2979640




Very pretty....[emoji3]


----------



## babysunshine

Would get one in large.


----------



## Nichaidez

The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut




Love your Riley collection!!! You have all the brown suttons too right? Would love to see a pic of your whole collection


----------



## Nichaidez

I don't think my entire collection fits in one picture


----------



## melbo

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut



Ooh you're making my heart sing! I love your Rileys! Soft gorgeous leather that still has structure. I'm drooling. Love them all!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut




All gorgeous!!! I would love to see pics of your collection. I'm sure it's amazing.....[emoji7]


----------



## Nichaidez

Thank you!! I will definitely try to post my entire collection which consist of suttons, selmas, rileys, and one hamilton traveler


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut



I love your collection! I really want a medium Riley.


----------



## tdungey

How do you guys think a pearl gray riley would look? I have one already in Chili, but I would like it in another color besides black...


----------



## paula3boys

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut




Gorgeous! I didn't realize it came in so many colors


----------



## MKbaglover

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut


Wow!!  I'm thinking about Riley for my next purchase but have only seen black and peanut.  I will have to show this to my husband to convince him I don't actually have too many bags and that I should get another one!


----------



## ubo22

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut


AMAZING Riley collection.  Truly amazing.


----------



## mamabear1

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut




Lovely family [emoji4] I'm loving the watermelon color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tdungey said:


> How do you guys think a pearl gray riley would look? I have one already in Chili, but I would like it in another color besides black...




Pearl gray in that soft leather would be gorgeous. I think I saw a Louis Vuitton in that grey color and same shape as the Riley, looks so luxurious



MKbaglover said:


> Wow!!  I'm thinking about Riley for my next purchase but have only seen black and peanut.  I will have to show this to my husband to convince him I don't actually have too many bags and that I should get another one!




lol I was thinking the same but I'm catching up, quickly..yikes!


----------



## tdungey

Pinkalicious said:


> Pearl gray in that soft leather would be gorgeous. I think I saw a Louis Vuitton in that grey color and same shape as the Riley, looks so luxurious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was thinking the same but I'm catching up, quickly..yikes!




Yes I think that bag is called the Lock-It? I love it, but the Riley is more in my price range!


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut



Okay seeing your Riley's really makes me regret taking mine back she is really pretty I had the pale blue but returned it but I see all of yours and I love them &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I wish the small wasn't so small. I thought about ordering chili but the promo code isn't working on it &#128533;&#128533;&#128533; but it does on pale blue


----------



## smileydimples

Ok I guess there was a reason it didn't work they went on sale today so I ended up with two chilli and watermelon &#128563;&#128563; I've regretted taking mine back and with the sale it helped oh lordy I have issues !! The love for purses


----------



## Nichaidez

smileydimples said:


> Ok I guess there was a reason it didn't work they went on sale today so I ended up with two chilli and watermelon &#128563;&#128563; I've regretted taking mine back and with the sale it helped oh lordy I have issues !! The love for purses


Where were they on sale?


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> Where were they on sale?



Yes they were at macys &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I wish pale blue was but it isn't I like peanut but I have luggage bags already thought it would be to much of the same
Oh boy I also ordered Fuschia &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; I know I have a studded Fuschia selma but love the silver hardware plus the leather on Riley is to die for


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Yes they were at macys &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I wish pale blue was but it isn't I like peanut but I have luggage bags already thought it would be to much of the same
> Oh boy I also ordered Fuschia &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; I know I have a studded Fuschia selma but love the silver hardware plus the leather on Riley is to die for



Where did you find the fuschia?


----------



## Nichaidez

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Where did you find the fuschia?


Belk!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Nichaidez said:


> Belk!!



Oh the large one right? I love that bag but the large might be too large for me.


----------



## rosevelours

Congratulation on your Riley collection, just stunning!!!!

I wonder if the shoulder strap is comfortable, not to small and also with the diagonal attachement? Or is the riley a better bag for hand held?


----------



## myluvofbags

Found these pics carrying the Riley.   Both look stunning!


----------



## smileydimples

Yeah One of 3 of my Riley's came in....... Watermelon. I am waiting for Fucshia and chili


----------



## smileydimples

Is it natural for the handles to look so wrinkled or I'm I just being weird....yes you can tell me I'm weird [emoji14]


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Is it natural for the handles to look so wrinkled or I'm I just being weird....yes you can tell me I'm weird [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002365
> View attachment 3002366
> View attachment 3002367



more pics pleeease!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Is it natural for the handles to look so wrinkled or I'm I just being weird....yes you can tell me I'm weird [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002365
> View attachment 3002366
> View attachment 3002367



the handles do look wrinkled but maybe the other riley owners can weigh in on whether that is normal or not. i am pretty OCD too with my bags so i dont think you're being weird haha, it's normal to want your brand new bags to be perfect!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> more pics pleeease!!




I guess they thought she would have a headache on her way to me they had her all wrapped up.. I know I have a really bad headache too bad  I can't wrap it around my head . This is Watermelon I love love love the color


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I guess they thought she would have a headache on her way to me they had her all wrapped up.. I know I have a really bad headache too bad  I can't wrap it around my head . This is Watermelon I love love love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002401
> View attachment 3002403
> View attachment 3002398
> View attachment 3002399




This color is sooo pretty. Are you keeping her!!! Watermelon in soft leather is perfect imo. I don't like watermelon too much in saffiano but soft leather I'm all in. Perfect for summer!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> This color is sooo pretty. Are you keeping her!!! Watermelon in soft leather is perfect imo. I don't like watermelon too much in saffiano but soft leather I'm all in. Perfect for summer!



SHE is a keeper as long as the handles are okay (still keep her, but would exchange ) because she looks great all over. I had a Riley once and took her back and that was my biggest regret. So I a not giving her up this time!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> This color is sooo pretty. Are you keeping her!!! Watermelon in soft leather is perfect imo. I don't like watermelon too much in saffiano but soft leather I'm all in. Perfect for summer!


I agree I think Watermelon really suits the softer leather, less washed out I think.  I like the Rikey and would choose a small one maybe in this colour or chili or maybe a new colour as I would not be buying for a good few months.  Maybe a purple colour would be nice as I think it looks good in black so it would suit a deep purple....


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I guess they thought she would have a headache on her way to me they had her all wrapped up.. I know I have a really bad headache too bad  I can't wrap it around my head . This is Watermelon I love love love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002401
> View attachment 3002403
> View attachment 3002398
> View attachment 3002399


Love that color!!!! Sooo pretty!!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Is it natural for the handles to look so wrinkled or I'm I just being weird....yes you can tell me I'm weird [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002365
> View attachment 3002366
> View attachment 3002367


Soft leather wrapped around handles like this sometimes has the tendency to wrinkle a bit.  I think it's perfectly normal and not something to be worried about.  If you use some leather conditioner on the handles, I bet you the wrinkles will be minimized or even disappear.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I agree I think Watermelon really suits the softer leather, less washed out I think.  I like the Rikey and would choose a small one maybe in this colour or chili or maybe a new colour as I would not be buying for a good few months.  Maybe a purple colour would be nice as I think it looks good in black so it would suit a deep purple....




If Riley ever comes out in a deep purple I'm done, so done. Meaning I will be getting it haha!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Soft leather wrapped around handles like this sometimes has the tendency to wrinkle a bit.  I think it's perfectly normal and not something to be worried about.  If you use some leather conditioner on the handles, I bet you the wrinkles will be minimized or even disappear.



Great to know thank you so much!!! She looks great all over and I didnt want to take a chance and loose her. What leather conditioner you think would be really good for it? I had a pale blue riley and took her back and at first I didnt regret it, but then I did I really love her so thankful I got a chance to get some of the colors before they disappear. Now Iam trying to decide to get Riley in Pale blue ot the large Cindy. Trying to decide which one would be easier to care for in the pale blue


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Soft leather wrapped around handles like this sometimes has the tendency to wrinkle a bit.  I think it's perfectly normal and not something to be worried about.  If you use some leather conditioner on the handles, I bet you the wrinkles will be minimized or even disappear.



I agree with ubo22.   A couple of my soft leather handles are kinda crinkly too, even one of my miranda.  Conditioner does soften it up a bit and I figure from holding it over time that it will age and soften but if it bothers you,  you should exchange it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Great to know thank you so much!!! She looks great all over and I didnt want to take a chance and loose her. What leather conditioner you think would be really good for it? I had a pale blue riley and took her back and at first I didnt regret it, but then I did I really love her so thankful I got a chance to get some of the colors before they disappear. Now Iam trying to decide to get Riley in Pale blue ot the large Cindy. Trying to decide which one would be easier to care for in the pale blue




I got Apple leather conditioner off of eBay, along with the apple leather cleaner. Great products as I've used them on my soft leather Rebecca minkoff


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I agree with ubo22.   A couple of my soft leather handles are kinda crinkly too, even one of my miranda.  Conditioner does soften it up a bit and I figure from holding it over time that it will age and soften but if it bothers you,  you should exchange it.



It does bother me but everything else looks good and if it is natrual for them to do that then I am okay with it. I would hate to loose it so I will live with it 
Do you recommend  good conditioner?


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I got Apple leather conditioner off of eBay, along with the apple leather cleaner. Great products as I've used them on my soft leather Rebecca minkoff



Thank you:urock:


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> If Riley ever comes out in a deep purple I'm done, so done. Meaning I will be getting it haha!



Ohhhhhh I would DIE!!!!!!!!!! It would be mine. Great now I am going to be thinking about that alot hahahaha we have such similar taste , too cute I love it 
hahahahaha I would jump right on it maybe even pay full price since I would be afraid they would sell out


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhhh I would DIE!!!!!!!!!! It would be mine. Great now I am going to be thinking about that alot hahahaha we have such similar taste , too cute I love it
> hahahahaha I would jump right on it maybe even pay full price since I would be afraid they would sell out



haha right?? i used to have a purple bag and then i sold her but i would get the most compliments on it. it's one of the few colors that aren't too out there for me..so wearable.

here is a link to the seller that sells apple brand leather conditioner and cleaner. you can choose which ones you want to get. i got the pack with the cleaner, conditioner and spray for protection, but i would not use protectant or spray on saffiano leather since it is pretreated. i only use the cleaner on the saffiano leather whenever i see stains or marks  but conditioner and spray would be good for regular leather/soft leather!

http://stores.ebay.com/ashoe4u/Apple-Brand-/_i.html?_fsub=6644400015
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pl,





smileydimples said:


> Is it natural for the handles to look so wrinkled or I'm I just being weird....yes you can tell me I'm weird [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002365
> View attachment 3002366
> View attachment 3002367



All of my soft pebbled leather mk bags have kinda wrinkled handles: sophie, camden etc.... When you have to wrap 2 inches really tight and make it join together perfectly you will get wrinkles, not severe wrinkles but wrinkles you can still see. I think your bag is gorgeous and you are being WEIRD-LOL!! (You said we could say it).  If it bothers you and you feel less happy because of it, by all means exchange or return it. Nothing worse than having 1 little thing bug you when you have spent your money, I know the feeling. My sophie's wrinkles have smoothed out quite a bit from use. My camden is pretty new so the wrinkles are more obvious to just me, trust me its not that obvious to anyone else.  Once you carry her your warm hands will smooth those wrinkles out. BREATHE...she is a stunner! BTW, I didn't use conditioner or anything like that to get rid of some of the wrinkles, just LOVE by carrying her. I've got some wrinkles on my face and my bag and I don't care LOL!!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Pl,
> 
> All of my soft pebbled leather mk bags have kinda wrinkled handles: sophie, camden etc.... When you have to wrap 2 inches really tight and make it join together perfectly you will get wrinkles, not severe wrinkles but wrinkles you can still see. I think your bag is gorgeous and you are being WEIRD-LOL!! (You said we could say it).  If it bothers you and you feel less happy because of it, by all means exchange or return it. Nothing worse than having 1 little thing bug you when you have spent your money, I know the feeling. My sophie's wrinkles have smoothed out quite a bit from use. My camden is pretty new so the wrinkles are more obvious to just me, trust me its not that obvious to anyone else.  Once you carry her your warm hands will smooth those wrinkles out. BREATHE...she is a stunner! BTW, I didn't use conditioner or anything like that to get rid of some of the wrinkles, just LOVE by carrying her. I've got some wrinkles on my face and my bag and I don't care LOL!!



Omg, I just spit from laughing so hard!!!  You are so funny!   Love it!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> If Riley ever comes out in a deep purple I'm done, so done. Meaning I will be getting it haha!




Ditto!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Great to know thank you so much!!! She looks great all over and I didnt want to take a chance and loose her. What leather conditioner you think would be really good for it? I had a pale blue riley and took her back and at first I didnt regret it, but then I did I really love her so thankful I got a chance to get some of the colors before they disappear. Now Iam trying to decide to get Riley in Pale blue ot the large Cindy. Trying to decide which one would be easier to care for in the pale blue


 
I remember you returning the pale blue Riley earlier this spring.  I couldn't believe it because it was gorgeous!



Pinkalicious said:


> I got Apple leather conditioner off of eBay, along with the apple leather cleaner. Great products as I've used them on my soft leather Rebecca minkoff


 
+1
Apple leather conditioner is good.  I use Coach brand.



myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I just spit from laughing so hard!!!  You are so funny!   Love it!


+1 
:lolots:


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Pl,
> 
> All of my soft pebbled leather mk bags have kinda wrinkled handles: sophie, camden etc.... When you have to wrap 2 inches really tight and make it join together perfectly you will get wrinkles, not severe wrinkles but wrinkles you can still see. I think your bag is gorgeous and you are being WEIRD-LOL!! (You said we could say it).  If it bothers you and you feel less happy because of it, by all means exchange or return it. Nothing worse than having 1 little thing bug you when you have spent your money, I know the feeling. My sophie's wrinkles have smoothed out quite a bit from use. My camden is pretty new so the wrinkles are more obvious to just me, trust me its not that obvious to anyone else.  Once you carry her your warm hands will smooth those wrinkles out. BREATHE...she is a stunner! BTW, I didn't use conditioner or anything like that to get rid of some of the wrinkles, just LOVE by carrying her. I've got some wrinkles on my face and my bag and I don't care LOL!!



Oh my gosh I just died reading this :lolots::lolots::lolots:
I knew it I'm weird &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56906; I got wrinkles under my butt but oh well more jiggle for my wiggle


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I remember you returning the pale blue Riley earlier this spring.  I couldn't believe it because it was gorgeous!
> 
> Yes I lost my mind!!! I'm glad I had a chance to find my mind so I could buy a few Riley's before they are gone :true::help:
> 
> +1
> Apple leather conditioner is good.  I use Coach brand.
> 
> I'm going to buy some &#128522; because I need to protect them


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2993596
> 
> The gang is complete...large Riley handbags: Watermelon, Chili, Fuschia, Black, Pale Blue, and Peanut


Wow! I just noticed how similar the Riley is to my Tristan bag! Basically the same thing only with out the decorative buckles. I love the Riley. Gorgeous bag! I think it comes in more colors too. Does it have an outer pocket on the back?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Pl,
> 
> All of my soft pebbled leather mk bags have kinda wrinkled handles: sophie, camden etc.... When you have to wrap 2 inches really tight and make it join together perfectly you will get wrinkles, not severe wrinkles but wrinkles you can still see. I think your bag is gorgeous and you are being WEIRD-LOL!! (You said we could say it).  If it bothers you and you feel less happy because of it, by all means exchange or return it. Nothing worse than having 1 little thing bug you when you have spent your money, I know the feeling. My sophie's wrinkles have smoothed out quite a bit from use. My camden is pretty new so the wrinkles are more obvious to just me, trust me its not that obvious to anyone else.  Once you carry her your warm hands will smooth those wrinkles out. BREATHE...she is a stunner! BTW, I didn't use conditioner or anything like that to get rid of some of the wrinkles, just LOVE by carrying her. I've got some wrinkles on my face and my bag and I don't care LOL!!


I adore you Southern Belles! Always crack me up,  and have the best sense of humor! Especially YOU Baglady! You are hilarious! lol! 
 I still don't get all this fuss over leather bags with wrinkles and scratches??. This is the only forum where this is ever an issue. Women have been carrying leather bags for decades before saffiano came along. How did we survive?? lol! Funny thing is I still have my leather Coach Patricia bag that i have had for over 30 years! Here take a look! Looks as good as the day I bought her ! Granted it was made in the USA as opposed to China. Maybe they have scrawny cows over there?? lol! . And you would not believe what I have put this bag through! It has been rained on, dropped in the mud, dragged on the ground, you name it. Tough as nails! 

If I said it once, I have said it 1000 times. Leather is tough and can take what ever you dish out! Any wrinkles are normal and usually go away with use. Just put some weight in it. You all really have me scratching my head! lol! I just don't get it. 

THIS COACH PATRICIA ALL LEATHER BAG IS ALMOST 35 YEARS OLD!! Does it look that bad??


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! I just noticed how similar the Riley is to my Tristan bag! Basically the same thing only with out the decorative buckles. I love the Riley. Gorgeous bag! I think it comes in more colors too. Does it have an outer pocket on the back?



I ordered Fuschia riley from belk. There is a pocket in the bag I can't wait to receive it live the silver hardware on it


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I ordered Fuschia riley from belk. There is a pocket in the bag I can't wait to receive it live the silver hardware on it


Cool! I am liking that denim looking color, since I already have a fuchsia.  I love the silver hardware too! Thanks for letting me know there is an outer pocket on the back. That is a must have, for me. Hmmm...maybe the strap is shorter on the Riley? The strap was so long on my Tristan, I had to replace it.  Now it's a toss up between the denim blue Riley or the Black and Silver Tristan. Decisions, decisions. lol!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I would love Riley in Pear too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I would love Riley in Pear too.


Yea, I noticed this Riley comes in quite a few nice colors. I just discovered how much it resembles the Tristan bag. I do think I like all the extra silver hardware on the Tristan though. It is even on the sides of the bag. But the Riley looks to have a bigger outer pocket on the back. Why can't one bag have it all?? lol!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yea, I noticed this Riley comes in quite a few nice colors. I just discovered how much it resembles the Tristan bag. I do think I like all the extra silver hardware on the Tristan though. It is even on the sides of the bag. But the Riley looks to have a bigger outer pocket on the back. Why can't one bag have it all?? lol!




Seriously, that was one of my biggest issues when trying to decide on a bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I adore you Southern Belles! Always crack me up,  and have the best sense of humor! Especially YOU Baglady! You are hilarious! lol!
> I still don't get all this fuss over leather bags with wrinkles and scratches??. This is the only forum where this is ever an issue. Women have been carrying leather bags for decades before saffiano came along. How did we survive?? lol! Funny thing is I still have my leather Coach Patricia bag that i have had for over 30 years! Here take a look! Looks as good as the day I bought her ! Granted it was made in the USA as opposed to China. Maybe they have scrawny cows over there?? lol! . And you would not believe what I have put this bag through! It has been rained on, dropped in the mud, dragged on the ground, you name it. Tough as nails!
> 
> If I said it once, I have said it 1000 times. Leather is tough and can take what ever you dish out! Any wrinkles are normal and usually go away with use. Just put some weight in it. You all really have me scratching my head! lol! I just don't get it.
> 
> THIS COACH PATRICIA ALL LEATHER BAG IS ALMOST 35 YEARS OLD!! Does it look that bad??


That bag looks great!!! Some nice leather on that baby!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Cool! I am liking that denim looking color, since I already have a fuchsia.  I love the silver hardware too! Thanks for letting me know there is an outer pocket on the back. That is a must have, for me. Hmmm...maybe the strap is shorter on the Riley? The strap was so long on my Tristan, I had to replace it.  Now it's a toss up between the denim blue Riley or the Black and Silver Tristan. Decisions, decisions. lol!


The Denim have gold hardware? That'll be a deal breaker for you! lol Easy decision now lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> That bag looks great!!! Some nice leather on that baby!!!


Thank you. It is the glove tanned leather Coach is so famous for. It is over 30 years old and I have beat the heck out of it. My point is, that leather endures very well and I don't get all this concern about scratches,  creases, etc. All of that is natural and just makes the leather look better. It's not a metal box! lol! It is supposed to have creases and and veins. I don't think many even get what real leather is all about. What a shame, because it's the BEST and those of us who have been carrying it for generations, know this. Yes, my Patricia gets scuffed up sometimes. I just put conditioner on it and it looks new again. I really don't get all this fuss. 

You would not believe what I put my pink Tristan through already! lol! And it is fine. Leather holds up very well and I am sure the Riley will be great!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> The Denim have gold hardware? That'll be a deal breaker for you! lol Easy decision now lol


I was wondering that too? I thought it was silver? I better go back and look again, cuz yes, that would be all she wrote! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I was wondering that too? I thought it was silver? I better go back and look again, cuz yes, that would be all she wrote! lol!



sadly it is gold .I really wish it was silver because I love silver hardware so much more, thats why I looked at te pale blue Cindy. But I love Riley so much that I may take it when the next sale is


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> The Denim have gold hardware? That'll be a deal breaker for you! lol Easy decision now lol


Welp! It does have gold hardware! Bummer! I really like the RIley in that color and the black one has gold hardware too. Back to the Black and Silver Tristan! lol! Seems to be the only bag that covers all of my requirements. Thank goodness they have at least one. Thanks for catching that for me, although I probably would have noticed when I went to order. I would have been very disappointed.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Welp! It does have gold hardware! Bummer! I really like the RIley in that color and the black one has gold hardware too. Back to the Black and Silver Tristan! lol! Seems to be the only bag that covers all of my requirements. Thank goodness they have at least one. Thanks for catching that for me, although I probably would have noticed when I went to order. I would have been very disappointed.



Thats why I jumped on Belk and had ordered the fucshia Riley since its silver, I wish they would make more in the silver. I always love your bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Welp! It does have gold hardware! Bummer! I really like the RIley in that color and the black one has gold hardware too. Back to the Black and Silver Tristan! lol! Seems to be the only bag that covers all of my requirements. Thank goodness they have at least one. Thanks for catching that for me, although I probably would have noticed when I went to order. I would have been very disappointed.


Sure thing! I know you're a silver gal.   Where do you order the Tristan from? They don't make them anymore, right?


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thats why I jumped on Belk and had ordered the fucshia Riley since its silver, I wish they would make more in the silver. I always love your bags



I know, it is maddening! Our choices are very limited. I wonder if they realize how much more they would sell if they offered a choice of both silver and gold? Dummies! All of my girlfriends and family members are the same way. They will only have silver. SHW is a lot more in demand than MK seems to think. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Sure thing! I know you're a silver gal.   Where do you order the Tristan from? They don't make them anymore, right?


  You can still find them new at the outlets. They also have brand new ones on ebay. Those ebay sellers must be getting them from the outlet stores. I got mine from a trusted seller on ebay. It was brand new with tags. It originally retailed for $398.00! I bought mine new for only $249.00! with free shipping. I was so mad when I saw one two weeks later for only 215.00!! lol! Isn't that always the way?? But that's OK, it is worth every penny. I am VERY happy with it! So happy in fact, my next purchase will be the black and silver Tristan. Going to wait till the end of summer and have fun with my Fuchsia Tristan in the meantime. OMG! I just looked and now there is a fuchsia on ebay for only 209.00!!  .There is a white one for only 179.00. I bet they are cheaper at the outlets!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Thats why I jumped on Belk and had ordered the fucshia Riley since its silver, I wish they would make more in the silver. I always love your bags




Yes, more silver and more colors for the riley especially in the medium size!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> sadly it is gold .I really wish it was silver because I love silver hardware so much more, thats why I looked at te pale blue Cindy. But I love Riley so much that I may take it when the next sale is


The Tristan is really very close to the Riley . VERY similar! It is basically the same leather, same zip top satchel design, same compartments, same feet on the bottom, only difference really, is the Tristan just has more silver hardware on it, which I really like. It might be too fancy for some because of the chain strap. Many prefer their bags more plain.  Here is two picks of the front and side so you can see the extra fancyness of it. I think the large Riley is bigger than the Tristan but not by much. The Tristan appears to be midway between the medium and large Riley. It really is a perfect size, leaning more towards large. It is 16 L x 11 H x 5 deep. But both are gorgeous. The Tristans only come in Silver hardware. They have them in black, luggage, white, red, silver, summer blue , navy and fuchsia. So they do come in quite a few colors. They even have one that is python embossed.

Check out this summer blue! Isn't this pretty?  I also posted a pic of the side so you could see the extra silver hardware on it. I just love that! It looks great while carrying cuz you can see it from the back of you while on your shoulder. Is a real eye catcher! And see how the leather is folded up on the bottom? Just gives it more detail. I am one that appreciates detailing. Many prefer a smoother look without all the detailing, so the Riley is perfect for them! I like the Riley too, don't get me wrong, It is a GORGEOUS bag! I just wish they had more with the SHW. .


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> The Tristan is really very close to the Riley . VERY similar! It is basically the same leather, same zip top satchel design, same compartments, same feet on the bottom, only difference really, is the Tristan just has more silver hardware on it, which I really like. It might be too fancy for some because of the chain strap. Many prefer their bags more plain.  Here is two picks of the front and side so you can see the extra fancyness of it. I think the large Riley is bigger than the Tristan but not by much. The Tristan appears to be midway between the medium and large Riley. It really is a perfect size, leaning more towards large. It is 16 L x 11 H x 5 deep. But both are gorgeous. The Tristans only come in Silver hardware. They have them in black, luggage, white, red, silver, summer blue , navy and fuchsia. So they do come in quite a few colors. They even have one that is python embossed.
> 
> Check out this summer blue! Isn't this pretty?  I also posted a pic of the side so you could see the extra silver hardware on it. I just love that! It looks great while carrying cuz you can see it from the back of you while carrying. Is a real eye catcher! And see how the leather is folded up on the bottom? Just gives it more detail. I am one that appreciates detailing. many prefer a smoother look without all the detailing.




I need to go to the outlets and look
Oh my goodness I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I know, it is maddening! Our choices are very limited. I wonder if they realize how much more they would sell if they offered a choice of both silver and gold? Dummies! All of my girlfriends and family members are the same way. They will only have silver. SHW is a lot more in demand than MK seems to think.
> 
> 
> You can still find them new at the outlets. They also have brand new ones on ebay. Those ebay sellers must be getting them from the outlet stores. I got mine from a trusted seller on ebay. It was brand new with tags. It originally retailed for $398.00! I bought mine new for only $249.00! with free shipping. I was so mad when I saw one two weeks later for only 215.00!! lol! Isn't that always the way?? But that's OK, it is worth every penny. I am VERY happy with it! So happy in fact, my next purchase will be the black and silver Tristan. Going to wait till the end of summer and have fun with my Fuchsia Tristan in the meantime. OMG! I just looked and now there is a fuchsia on ebay for only 209.00!!  .There is a white one for only 179.00. I bet they are cheaper at the outlets!


Is it a bag made for the outlets?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Is it a bag made for the outlets?


I am not sure, they may just be at the outlets now, because it was discontinued? It may have originally been a boutique bag. They will often send bags they no longer produced, but still have them left over, to the outlets, but it does have the signature lining some claim is an outlet only lining, but from my experiences in authenticating, I don't believe that is necessarily always the case, and I can tell you it is beautifully made and of excellent quality. 

Us authenticators have seen more mistakes and flaws on many of the boutique bags such as the the Suttons, jet Sets and most of the Saffiano bags, because they are in such high demand, that MK can't keep up with production and they are letting many mistakes get past quality control to hurry up and meet the high demand. They even let a whole batch of Jet Sets go into production that didn't have the heat stamp on them! They are making the letters crooked, loose stitching , backwards linings and the list goes on! Jojo21 and cdtracing will verify this. We are astounded at the sloppiness of the boutique bags they are letting go past quality control. It is shameful really and very disappointing. They are doing this because they can't keep up with the high demand for these saffiano bags as they are so popular. We even have several threads about these mistakes. 

We NEVER see these kind of mistakes on the regular leather bags such as the Riley, etc. They are not so high in demand , so it appears they are spending more time on their quality, and we have not seen ANY mistakes on them. I can tell you this Tristan is perfect and very well made. It originally retailed over 400.00 with tax so it better be nice! lol!  When they first came out they were more expensive than any of the saffiano bags such as the Hamilton, Sutton, Selma, etc. I am sure the Riley is perfect as well. It seems that most of their regular leather bags are more expensive than the saffianos. I have to wonder why that is?? I am thinking the genuine leather is a more expensive material than the saffiano leather, and that is why the prices are higher? Is the only logical conclusion. So I never go by boutique or outlet, I go by the style only.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I need to go to the outlets and look
> Oh my goodness I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


You can check on eBay as well. Just post the listing in the authenticity thread before you buy it, and we will authenticate it for you. There are some fabulous deals on ebay and most of them are brand new with tags. That is what is so great about being a TPF member! We can shop anywhere and not have to worry because of our authenticators here, so we can get some great deals! Plus ebay really does have a great return policy. They even pay for return shipping, which places like Macy's, etc., I think you have to pay for your return shipping.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> You can check on eBay as well. Just post the listing in the authenticity thread before you buy it, and we will authenticate it for you. There are some fabulous deals on ebay and most of them are brand new with tags. That is what is so great about being a TPF member! We can shop anywhere and not have to worry because of our authenticators here, so we can get some great deals! Plus ebay really does have a great return policy. They even pay for return shipping, which places like Macy's, etc., I think you have to pay for your return shipping.




Thank you I will have to look,,,, so bummed my chili riley was suppose to be delivered today and it got delayed for weather in San Pablo California ... Ummm really stupid ups weather isn't that bad in California and weird thing it was delivered in San Francisco yesterday it should have been here at my work I think it was forgotten about!! Sigh I really wanted to see it since a store shipped it afraid it will be messed up and I won't find another


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Thank you I will have to look,,,, so bummed my chili riley was suppose to be delivered today and it got delayed for weather in San Pablo California ... Ummm really stupid ups weather isn't that bad in California and weird thing it was delivered in San Francisco yesterday it should have been here at my work I think it was forgotten about!! Sigh I really wanted to see it since a store shipped it afraid it will be messed up and I won't find another



I'm sorry to hear that your Riley was delayed. I totally know how you feel my tote has been stuck in the same delivery status for four days.


----------



## smileydimples

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your Riley was delayed. I totally know how you feel my tote has been stuck in the same delivery status for four days.



awwwwwwww man I am sorry. I dont know what the heck is going on. My order from Nordstrom was doing the same thing and now they are postponed till next week too


----------



## Minkette

Lord & Taylor has some really good deals on the Riley!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> awwwwwwww man I am sorry. I dont know what the heck is going on. My order from Nordstrom was doing the same thing and now they are postponed till next week too



Well, at least we can commiserate together on forum.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you I will have to look,,,, so bummed my chili riley was suppose to be delivered today and it got delayed for weather in San Pablo California ... Ummm really stupid ups weather isn't that bad in California and weird thing it was delivered in San Francisco yesterday it should have been here at my work I think it was forgotten about!! Sigh I really wanted to see it since a store shipped it afraid it will be messed up and I won't find another


You'll get it eventually. At least the Riley is leather and will bounce back easily if it gets a little squished! lol! Sad if you don't get it for this weekend, but it will be along. I know how frustrating that is! Don't even get me going about UPS ground shipping Why anyone would use UPS GROUND, I have no clue. It always takes about 10 days and that is way too long!  They literally take the scenic route using their GROUND service, and even drive out of their way and back track!!  It is totally ridiculous. I personally think everyone should ship USPS Priority Mail. They use a handy new gadget called the 'airplane' !! lol! They even provide free boxes to ship with and packages usually arrives within 3 days. Why does anybody use anything else?? Some claim because of the weight and distance, but USPS has flat rate boxes just for that reason. You can put up to 50 lbs anywhere in the United States, for only 14.00 tops, often for even less. I wish folks would know how to ship! These companies should know better. 

Maybe you will get surprised and it will show up tomorrow. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Looking forward to your Riley reveal!! I LOVE that bag! Whoop!   resents


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> You'll get it eventually. At least the Riley is leather and will bounce back easily if it gets a little squished! lol! Sad if you don't get it for this weekend, but it will be along. I know how frustrating that is! Don't even get me going about UPS ground shipping Why anyone would use UPS GROUND, I have no clue. It always takes about 10 days and that is way too long!  They literally take the scenic route using their GROUND service, and even drive out of their way and back track!!  It is totally ridiculous. I personally think everyone should ship USPS Priority Mail. They use a handy new gadget called the 'airplane' !! lol! They even provide free boxes to ship with and packages usually arrives within 3 days. Why does anybody use anything else?? Some claim because of the weight and distance, but USPS has flat rate boxes just for that reason. You can put up to 50 lbs anywhere in the United States, for only 14.00 tops, often for even less. I wish folks would know how to ship! These companies should know better.
> 
> Maybe you will get surprised and it will show up tomorrow. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Looking forward to your Riley reveal!! I LOVE that bag! Whoop!   resents



Waiting is so hard &#128553;&#128553;&#128553; I know I wish they would use someone else. My work uses Ups and we have had so many issues with them losing packages including in their own warehouse but yet it's no where to be found. Changing delivery dates it's unreal!! Your so sweet..  I really wish it would but I had it shipped to my work since I don't have to worry about someone taking it from my door. My grey Greenwich is the only one being delivered to my home since j didn't have a choice ... I can't wait to show you I always love your reveals you have some unique beautiful bags. Seeing yours is what made me fall in love with leather bags since I was always going towards saffino bags


----------



## smileydimples

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Well, at least we can commiserate together on forum.



Yes we can &#128536;


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Waiting is so hard &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I know I wish they would use someone else. My work uses Ups and we have had so many issues with them losing packages including in their own warehouse but yet it's no where to be found. Changing delivery dates it's unreal!! Your so sweet..  I really wish it would but I had it shipped to my work since I don't have to worry about someone taking it from my door. My grey Greenwich is the only one being delivered to my home since j didn't have a choice ... I can't wait to show you I always love your reveals you have some unique beautiful bags. Seeing yours is what made me fall in love with leather bags since I was always going towards saffino bags


Why thank you! That is so nice to hear. And here I thought I was boring everyone with my leather bags! lol!  I was beginning to think there was something wrong with me. I feel like the old lady still using the flip phones,  while everyone else got a smart phone! lol! ( I have an IPhone 6 lol!)  I love leather and everything about it. It is just so luscious! I am quite sure that Riley will be well worth the wait. I can't wait to see it, especially in chilli!  Take some really good pics and I hope you will put it in our Reference library as well. We like to see a shot of the inside of the bag,  too. Comes in real handy for the authenticators when doing research, I know they appreciate it. 

I need to get back in there, to keep building that library up. Can be a lot of work, but I like to add to it when I have time, which isn't much lately. It is so great we have that now! Once we get it all built up , it will come in real handy for ALL of us!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Yes we can [emoji8]




Good news!!! I just checked and it is scheduled to be delivered on the 26th now! Yey


----------



## Pinkalicious

I am curious to see how medium riley and large riley compare. I've only seen small and large in person. Is there a huge size difference between medium and large riley?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> I am curious to see how medium riley and large riley compare. I've only seen small and large in person. Is there a huge size difference between medium and large riley?




The medium is 14" wide versus the large is "16" so there is a difference but not a huge one. I prefer the medium over the large IMO.


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> The medium is 12" wide versus the large is "16" so there is a difference but not a huge one. I prefer the medium over the large IMO.




Lord & Taylor has them on sale but the price difference is not that much. Is there a mod pic of the medium anywhere or a comparison so I can see what it looks like? Everyone seems to have the large!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> Lord & Taylor has them on sale but the price difference is not that much. Is there a mod pic of the medium anywhere or a comparison so I can see what it looks like? Everyone seems to have the large!




I have only seen the medium at Macy's in black/gold.


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I have only seen the medium at Macy's in black/gold.



I found good comparison pics on bloomingdales!

Medium:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-satchel-riley-pebble-medium?ID=1380784&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google-PLA-ADC-_-GS-Handbags-_-Michael%20Michael%20Kors-_-889154027404USA&CAWELAID=120156070000632631&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120156070000399679&cadevice=c

Large:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...d78ebb@H9@CUSTOMERS ALSO VIEWED$16958$1402528


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I found good comparison pics on bloomingdales!
> 
> Medium:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-satchel-riley-pebble-medium?ID=1380784&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google-PLA-ADC-_-GS-Handbags-_-Michael%20Michael%20Kors-_-889154027404USA&CAWELAID=120156070000632631&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120156070000399679&cadevice=c
> 
> Large:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...d78ebb@H9@CUSTOMERS ALSO VIEWED$16958$1402528



Cool. I had no idea that there was a medium option. That is great to hear.  Now, I just need them to release more colors.....


----------



## smileydimples

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Good news!!! I just checked and it is scheduled to be delivered on the 26th now! Yey



Yeah that's mine too &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; oh the waiting


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Why thank you! That is so nice to hear. And here I thought I was boring everyone with my leather bags! lol!  I was beginning to think there was something wrong with me. I feel like the old lady still using the flip phones,  while everyone else got a smart phone! lol! ( I have an IPhone 6 lol!)  I love leather and everything about it. It is just so luscious! I am quite sure that Riley will be well worth the wait. I can't wait to see it, especially in chilli!  Take some really good pics and I hope you will put it in our Reference library as well. We like to see a shot of the inside of the bag,  too. Comes in real handy for the authenticators when doing research, I know they appreciate it.
> 
> I need to get back in there, to keep building that library up. Can be a lot of work, but I like to add to it when I have time, which isn't much lately. It is so great we have that now! Once we get it all built up , it will come in real handy for ALL of us!



Your welcome &#128536; your not boring me you have unique bags and I just love that. Your so cute and funny &#128514; (iphone6 lol) I will take some good pics I'd love to put them in the reference library. 
It does come in real handy
By the way I was trying to find your pic with your beautiful bag and flower so stinking cute &#128525;&#128525; I love finding someone who has that crazy love for purses &#128521;&#128536;&#128156;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Your welcome &#55357;&#56856; your not boring me you have unique bags and I just love that. Your so cute and funny &#55357;&#56834; (iphone6 lol) I will take some good pics I'd love to put them in the reference library.
> It does come in real handy
> By the way I was trying to find your pic with your beautiful bag and flower so stinking cute &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I love finding someone who has that crazy love for purses &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56476;



Can you post some mod pics with your large watermelon riley? Pleease? 
I want to see this one someone!!!



hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Well, at least we can commiserate together on forum.



Did you get a medium riley or was it the tote that you are waiting for?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Cool. I had no idea that there was a medium option. That is great to hear.  Now, I just need them to release more colors.....



I'm quickly falling for peanut riley..cuz I've been obsessing over peanut selma messenger lately, I need a bigger bag in this color. I have a $100 macy's gift card that I got as a grad gift and peanut large riley is on sale PLUS 20% off at Macy's. Temptation! Should I go for it??
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm quickly falling for peanut riley..cuz I've been obsessing over peanut selma messenger lately, I need a bigger bag in this color. I have a $100 macy's gift card that I got as a grad gift and peanut large riley is on sale PLUS 20% off at Macy's. Temptation! Should I go for it??
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Goooo for it!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Goooo for it!!!



Haha idk why I even ask on here!
The only thing holding me back is if it comes out in other colors..I'd like a dark khaki large riley but I highly doubt this will ever come out. Peanut matches my skintone though. Also I'm sure MK will come out with something else I'll want and I'm wondering if I should save my gift card for that.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha idk why I even ask on here!
> The only thing holding me back is if it comes out in other colors..I'd like a dark khaki large riley but I highly doubt this will ever come out. Peanut matches my skintone though. Also I'm sure MK will come out with something else I'll want and I'm wondering if I should save my gift card for that.



You already said that you want a larger bag in peanut. I happen to love the Riley in this color. The only reason I didn't jump on it is because of my luggage Selma. With all the discounts and the gift card, how can you resist? Yes, get it!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Your welcome &#65533;&#65533; your not boring me you have unique bags and I just love that. Your so cute and funny &#65533;&#65533; (iphone6 lol) I will take some good pics I'd love to put them in the reference library.
> It does come in real handy
> By the way I was trying to find your pic with your beautiful bag and flower so stinking cute &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I love finding someone who has that crazy love for purses &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Here ya go! lol! Since you can't find it, I will place it here, I really do just LOVE my bags and do set them up on my dresser and night stands as decorations! lol!It really does look pretty set up on my corner night stand , like this.  I also like to use high heel shoes. It just adds a fun, feminine touch and I have a feeling I am not the only one who does this! lol! I have seen those plaster or glass, purses and shoes you can buy as decorations. Why not use real ones instead?? Right? lol! I love your humor too! You always crack me up! 
Have a great Memorial Day weekend! I am off to the Casino with 3 of my favorite girlfriends!!! WHOOP! We even got a room! Will be so much fun and we are all sporting what else?? Michael Kors! I know Frankie will drive me crazy all evening, with her Silver mesh Frankie bag! Funny thing, is she didn't even know it was called 'Frankie' when she bought it! lol! 

 My MK Fuchsia Tristan! lol !


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> You already said that you want a larger bag in peanut. I happen to love the Riley in this color. The only reason I didn't jump on it is because of my luggage Selma. With all the discounts and the gift card, how can you resist? Yes, get it!!!!



I just showed my sister and she was flipping out at all the discounts + gift card. I forgot to mention the 8% cash back that is expiring tonight with e*bates. I think I'm gonna go for it.

After all the discounts and gift card and cash back, total paid is $129!!!

Hopefully Macy's packages this bag well!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Here ya go! lol! Since you can't find it, I will place it here, I really do just LOVE my bags and do set them up on my dresser and night stands as decorations! lol! I also like to use high heel shoes. It just adds a fun, feminine touch and I have a feeling I am not the only one who does this! lol! I have seen those plaster or glass, purses and shoes you can buy as decorations. Why not use real ones instead?? Right? lol! I love your humor too! You always crack me up!
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend! I am off to the Casino!! WHOOP! Wearing what else??
> 
> My MK Fuchsia Tristan! lol !



Haha love this! Fuchsia in soft leather is sooo soft and luscious! I love looking at my bags too..this is such a great idea

Good luck at the casino!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know!! Great deals. You can't get the gift cards with online purchases though right?




Pinkalicious said:


> I just showed my sister and she was flipping out at all the discounts + gift card. I forgot to mention the 8% cash back that is expiring tonight with e*bates. I think I'm gonna go for it.
> 
> After all the discounts and gift card and cash back, total paid is $129!!!
> 
> Hopefully Macy's packages this bag well!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha love this! Fuchsia in soft leather is sooo soft and luscious! I love looking at my bags too..this is such a great idea
> 
> Good luck at the casino!


Why not, right? That way I don't feel so guilty when I haven't used it for awhile. At least it is still getting some kind of use! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

fieldsinspring said:


> I know!! Great deals. You can't get the gift cards with online purchases though right?



I was able to use it. You just enter the gift card # and code and press Apply! 



CinthiaZ said:


> Why not, right? That way I don't feel so guilty  when I haven't used it for awhile. At least it is still getting some  kind of use! lol!



Lol exactly! I feel bad that some bags sit in their dustbags in the closet..I take them out once in awhile to make sure they are still OK haha


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> I was able to use it. You just enter the gift card # and code and press Apply!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol exactly! I feel bad that some bags sit in their dustbags in the closet..I take them out once in awhile to make sure they are still OK haha


That's the only thing , is that you can't leave them uncovered for too long. You do have to switch them out so they get too dusty, but that is fun too, picking out your next flower pot! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Here ya go! lol! Since you can't find it, I will place it here, I really do just LOVE my bags and do set them up on my dresser and night stands as decorations! lol!It really does look pretty set up on my corner night stand , like this.  I also like to use high heel shoes. It just adds a fun, feminine touch and I have a feeling I am not the only one who does this! lol! I have seen those plaster or glass, purses and shoes you can buy as decorations. Why not use real ones instead?? Right? lol! I love your humor too! You always crack me up!
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend! I am off to the Casino with 3 of my favorite girlfriends!!! WHOOP! We even got a room! Will be so much fun and we are all sporting what else?? Michael Kors! I know Frankie will drive me crazy all evening, with her Silver mesh Frankie bag! Funny thing, is she didn't even know it was called 'Frankie' when she bought it! lol!
> 
> My MK Fuchsia Tristan! lol !



 Ooh this is so pretty! Very creative! I don't have the room to do this (yet) but if I did I would definitely have them on display


----------



## melbo

Alessandra Ambrosio Los Angeles May 13 2015. 
Love this bag! Here some temptation for anyone on the fence


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio Los Angeles May 13 2015.
> Love this bag! Here some temptation for anyone on the fence


Why do you keep tempting me with these gorgeous pictures of the Riley?  I love how this bag looks in every single picture!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Why do you keep tempting me with these gorgeous pictures of the Riley?  I love how this bag looks in every single picture!



I know right? I want to break my ban.... Siiigh &#128566;
P. S. I thought of you when I posted the pics, lol &#128539;&#128539;.  I know you wouldn't purchase cuz of the middle compartment, but it's still nice eye candy.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Why do you keep tempting me with these gorgeous pictures of the Riley?  I love how this bag looks in every single picture!



Just in case you needed more enabling..Macy's has peanut, chili and watermelon on sale $275 PLUS the additional 20% off plus 8% e*bates
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nichaidez

My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know right? I want to break my ban.... Siiigh &#65533;&#65533;
> P. S. I thought of you when I posted the pics, lol &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.  I know you wouldn't purchase cuz of the middle compartment, but it's still nice eye candy.


I love the eye candy.  




Pinkalicious said:


> Just in case you needed more enabling..Macy's has peanut, chili and watermelon on sale $275 PLUS the additional 20% off plus 8% e*bates


 
Not my colors, but am getting more and more tempted every day. 




Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 3008328
> 
> My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive


Nichaidez, you are going to be crowned the Riley Queen!  Please post pics when it arrives.  I wish I had access to your Riley collection to borrow different colors on an as-needed basis.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 3008328
> 
> 
> My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive




All hail the Riley queen!!!

Can you post more pics of peanut Riley? I'm impatiently awaiting this beauty to arrive to me and would love more pics


----------



## Nichaidez

ubo22 said:


> I love the eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my colors, but am getting more and more tempted every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Nichaidez, you are going to be crowned the Riley Queen!  Please post pics when it arrives.  I wish I had access to your Riley collection to borrow different colors on an as-needed basis.


Lol!! 	 of rileys....but I am actually loving my lea's that I just bought!!


----------



## Nichaidez

Pinkalicious said:


> All hail the Riley queen!!!
> 
> Can you post more pics of peanut Riley? I'm impatiently awaiting this beauty to arrive to me and would love more pics


What types of pics??


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nichaidez said:


> What types of pics??
> 
> View attachment 3008372




Ahh thank you!! I just haven't been able to tell what the true color of it is. You have peanut sutton too right? Could u tell me if the color of peanut is similar to saffiano or is more rich/saturated or more yellow? Just curious thanks!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Nichaidez said:


> What types of pics??
> 
> View attachment 3008372




Enabler alert!!!  Lol. The peanut is beautiful. I'm scouting out pics of the Riley now. I've found watermelon, peanut, & chili on sale... I just might need one if I could choose a color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> Enabler alert!!!  Lol. The peanut is beautiful. I'm scouting out pics of the Riley now. I've found watermelon, peanut, & chili on sale... I just might need one if I could choose a color!



Yes! Macy's has them on sale plus 20% off and L&T also has them on sale (large AND medium!) but I opted for Macy's since I can return in person and free shipping!

I've seen watermelon and chili in person and they are soooo gorgeous. Chili was STRIKING - very expensive looking !!! If I had the guts I would have gotten that one instead but I know I would get more use out of peanut


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes! Macy's has them on sale plus 20% off and L&T also has them on sale (large AND medium!) but I opted for Macy's since I can return in person and free shipping!
> 
> I've seen watermelon and chili in person and they are soooo gorgeous. Chili was STRIKING - very expensive looking !!! If I had the guts I would have gotten that one instead but I know I would get more use out of peanut




It's such a hard choice. I don't have any bags in these colors, though I do have a ton of pink bags. It seems like watermelon is more on the coral side


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 3008328
> 
> My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive



I so wanted this guy but the leather looked to delicate in the handles so I was afraid it and decided not too.so you'll have to tell me when you get yours... It will s great add to your collection
I love your riley collection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; mrs Queen Riley


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh thank you!! I just haven't been able to tell what the true color of it is. You have peanut sutton too right? Could u tell me if the color of peanut is similar to saffiano or is more rich/saturated or more yellow? Just curious thanks!!!


I can't wait for you to get yours in trying to be good I have a 135 gift card trying not to look !!! I love Riley


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I can't wait for you to get yours in trying to be good I have a 135 gift card trying not to look !!! I love Riley




I love your watermelon one, can't wait until you get fuschia and chili Riley. I also liked your pale blue before you returned her! 

If I didn't have a lot of black bags the black Riley is also perfect..(but not on sale...yet)


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I love your watermelon one, can't wait until you get fuschia and chili Riley. I also liked your pale blue before you returned her!
> 
> If I didn't have a lot of black bags the black Riley is also perfect..(but not on sale...yet)



I have two one studded rhea and medium  Greenwhich I got from macys  ... If she went on sale I'd snatch her up in a heartbeat &#128521; now that I have pale blue cindy I don't think I should get pale blue riley. Orginally I was going to hold out for pale blue riley but I got Cindy for 156 for large and it has silver hardware!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Here ya go! lol! Since you can't find it, I will place it here, I really do just LOVE my bags and do set them up on my dresser and night stands as decorations! lol!It really does look pretty set up on my corner night stand , like this.  I also like to use high heel shoes. It just adds a fun, feminine touch and I have a feeling I am not the only one who does this! lol! I have seen those plaster or glass, purses and shoes you can buy as decorations. Why not use real ones instead?? Right? lol! I love your humor too! You always crack me up!
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend! I am off to the Casino with 3 of my favorite girlfriends!!! WHOOP! We even got a room! Will be so much fun and we are all sporting what else?? Michael Kors! I know Frankie will drive me crazy all evening, with her Silver mesh Frankie bag! Funny thing, is she didn't even know it was called 'Frankie' when she bought it! lol!
> 
> My MK Fuchsia Tristan! lol !



I love it Cynthia 
I just love your love for handbags 
I hope you had a great time at the casino!! Love the Frankie bag so gorgeous!! Her banana is Frankie and she has a Frankie bag that's way to cute lol !


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 3008328
> 
> My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive



She is such a unique bag my Macy's has the small one I was just checking it out the other day. On a side note you ladies are really making me want a Riley now!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Riley Chili came in today. She definately came from a store. I will have to inspect her to see what she looks like    and my Fucshia Riley came in too she is in orginal packing!!!!  I have 3 boxes underneath my desk


----------



## Nichaidez

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 3008328
> 
> My latest purchase...waiting 4 this baby to arrive


My ordered got cancelled 
:cry:	:cry:


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> My ordered got cancelled
> :cry:	:cry:



OH NO!!!! Im so sad for you


----------



## keishapie1973

Nichaidez said:


> My ordered got cancelled
> :cry:	:cry:



Sorry. I know how disappointing that can be. I was looking forward to your reveal. No one has posted pics of this bag yet......


----------



## Nichaidez

Thank u guys!! I am so disappointed because I already had planned an outfit around the bag...


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Nichaidez said:


> Thank u guys!! I am so disappointed because I already had planned an outfit around the bag...




Who did you place the order with? Can they call around to other stores to locate you one?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Riley Chili came in today. She definately came from a store. I will have to inspect her to see what she looks like    and my Fucshia Riley came in too she is in orginal packing!!!!  I have 3 boxes underneath my desk




We need pictures!!! I really want to see the Fuchsia one!!!


----------



## Nichaidez

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Who did you place the order with? Can they call around to other stores to locate you one?



Lord and Taylor's :cry:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nichaidez said:


> Lord and Taylor's :cry:


Oh ugh.   As someone who recently had 4 bags cancelled from Macy's. I feel your pain. Macy's has this bag in small online on sale..not sure what size you ordered.


----------



## smileydimples

Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260




Ooh the fuchsia is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260




Ooooo so pretty!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260



You made me want to get this gorgeous bag!!! Where did you order this from? Did you get it on a sale or pay FP? So pretty!!!


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> You made me want to get this gorgeous bag!!! Where did you order this from? Did you get it on a sale or pay FP? So pretty!!!



Belk on sale for 219.00 great deal and such an awesome bag
the leather is wonderful and the color with the silver to die for!!! 
Well you need to buy one...sorry I cant say no to this bag


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Belk on sale for 219.00 great deal and such an awesome bag
> the leather is wonderful and the color with the silver to die for!!!
> Well you need to buy one...sorry I cant say no to this bag



Thank you!!  Now I must decide between this one and the greenwhich...too many choices&#128563; I love the soft leather on this one..I wonder if they will come out with raspberry?? Enjoy!!! &#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260


Love it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260



The color combined with the soft leather looks amazing!   Pics came out great too.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260




So funny how first pic looks like true fuchsia and others look so close to raspberry. Pretty regardless


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone besides belk carry fuchsia riley?


----------



## Minkette

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone besides belk carry fuchsia riley?


Not that I am aware of...


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone besides belk carry fuchsia riley?



 I only saw it at Belk


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Love it! It is gorgeous!



Thank you 
Since you have many leather bags how do you treat yours before you use yours? I can't wait to use mine I just want to make sure I treated the right way&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Could someone past a modshot of their large riley using the long strap?  Thanks !


----------



## paula3boys

Can the handles of the large fit on shoulder at all?


----------



## fieldsinspring

WOW  this is beautiful!! Must have 





smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you
> Since you have many leather bags how do you treat yours before you use yours? I can't wait to use mine I just want to make sure I treated the right way&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


I buy this spray from the 'The Chemical Guys' on ebay. I believe they have their own website as well. It is a combo cleaner, shiner and protectant and it does the job really well. Leather is a lot tougher than many seem to think. I put my leather bags through more than most as I am an outdoor person, and they hold up just fine. You will be enjoying that bag with little effort , for a very long time.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I buy this spray from the 'The Chemical Guys' on ebay. I believe they have their own website as well. It is a combo cleaner, shiner and protectant and it does the job really well. Leather is a lot tougher than many seem to think. I put my leather bags through more than most as I am an outdoor person, and they hold up just fine. You will be enjoying that bag with little effort , for a very long time.



Looks like they have alot of them. is it this set? THank you!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I've been staring at the riley sitting in my shopping cart all day debating on clicking submit. I love the layout inside but I use long straps a lot on my bags to be hands free with 2 young kids. I can't find many pics carried this way.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you
> Since you have many leather bags how do you treat yours before you use yours? I can't wait to use mine I just want to make sure I treated the right way&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


Also,  I would like to add that you don't need to treat it before using. Go ahead and use it! They clean up very easily.  If you insist on protecting it first, it will take too long before you order what I use from the chemical guys, to arrive! Just go to your local shoe maker / repair store, and they have very good leather protectants you can buy right away. You can also go to Ranch and Home or any department store, but I have found that Ranch and Home has some of the best leather products, because they sell so much leather there. Did you ever see their boots, bags and belts? WOW! Not cheap either! They have really nice stuff! Do you have a Ranch & Home in your area?


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Looks like they have alot of them. is it this set? THank you!!


I use the second one. ( green bottle)  It is fabulous! It cleans and protects all in one. It is very easy to use.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I use the second one. ( green bottle)  It is fabulous! It cleans and protects all in one. It is very easy to use.



THank you I am going to buy that 



CinthiaZ said:


> Also,  I would like to add that you don't need to treat it before using. Go ahead and use it! They clean up very easily.  If you insist on protecting it first, it will take too long before you order what I use from the chemical guys, to arrive! Just go to your local shoe maker / repair store, and they have very good leather protectants you can buy right away. You can also go to Ranch and Home or any department store, but I have found that Ranch and Home has some of the best leather products, because they sell so much leather there. Did you ever see their boots, bags and belts? WOW! Not cheap either! They have really nice stuff! Do you have a Ranch & Home in your area?



I dont have one close to me, but good to know that I can go ahead and use it, I am just a chicken dont want to run it. I do have the Michael kors Spray so maybe I will use that while I wait. I am going to order it asap. Now you make me want to see their stuff


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> THank you I am going to buy that
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have one close to me, but good to know that I can go ahead and use it, I am just a chicken dont want to run it. I do have the Michael kors Spray so maybe I will use that while I wait. I am going to order it asap. Now you make me want to see their stuff


OMG! They have gorgeous leather wear! Most of it is South Western style however, so you have to like that kind of designing. Yes! Just go ahead and use what you have for now! It will be fine. I haven't put anything on my Tristan yet and it is the same leather as yours. It still looks great and I have NOT been babying it. It has been on the motorcycle and the boat, already and notta scratch on it! Leather is the toughest best material you can own and it takes a beating,. Just ask any biker why they wear it all the time! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> THank you I am going to buy that
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have one close to me, but good to know that I can go ahead and use it, I am just a chicken dont want to run it. I do have the Michael kors Spray so maybe I will use that while I wait. I am going to order it asap. Now you make me want to see their stuff


This is one of the bags from Ranch and Home I am thinking about buying. It is only 250.00. Not bad for all that detailing! pretty fancy huh? Thinking it might be too much, but dang! It sure is pretty and I love that South Western flair. Doesn't get any more 'Americana' than that! They are mostly hand made by artists right here in the United States!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Did anyone get this deal from Belks?  On the Fuchsia Riley? This is a steal !

http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...&cm_mmc=Display-Dynamic-_-TellAPart-_-P3-_-P4


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CinthiaZ said:


> Did anyone get this deal from Belks?  On the Fuchsia Riley? This is a steal !
> 
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...&cm_mmc=Display-Dynamic-_-TellAPart-_-P3-_-P4




That is what I've been eyeing all day! !
I am just unsure of how it looks when carried with the long strap. I need a hands free option when out with my kids.


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> That is what I've been eyeing all day! !
> I am just unsure of how it looks when carried with the long strap. I need a hands free option when out with my kids.



I can try and take a picture when I get home tonight See if I can borrow my daughter mirror Or if I go to the store


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> I can try and take a picture when I get home tonight See if I can borrow my daughter mirror Or if I go to the store



Oh that would be amazing if you can!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Did anyone get this deal from Belks?  On the Fuchsia Riley? This is a steal !
> 
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Primary/PRD~260083130S5SRLS3L/MICHAEL+Michael+Kors+Riley+Large+Satchel.jsp?navPath=Handbags_And_Accessories%2FShop%2FHandbagsWallets%2FDesigner&cm_mmc=Display-Dynamic-_-TellAPart-_-P3-_-P4


Fuschia, chili and watermelon are on sale!  Great find!


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Did anyone get this deal from Belks?  On the Fuchsia Riley? This is a steal !
> 
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...&cm_mmc=Display-Dynamic-_-TellAPart-_-P3-_-P4



I had been looking at the chili one, but then when I went to see it in person at Macy's today I wasn't crazy how the strap connect to the bag and am worried about long term use. The small handles of the large size don't fit over my shoulder like my large Coach Sophia either. I don't do hand carry only typically.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260




Ohh she is really pink in the sun!!!! Do you have any modeling pictures? This is the large one right?


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Oh that would be amazing if you can!




Okay I was in Bloomingdales and took some pictures even the smaller version one I did a crossbody I'm so in love with this bag


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Okay I was in Bloomingdales and took some pictures even the smaller version one I did a crossbody I'm so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010762
> View attachment 3010764
> View attachment 3010765
> View attachment 3010766
> View attachment 3010767
> View attachment 3010768




Thank you!  You are amazing! Even the smaller version looks large enough for me. Fuchsia only comes in large though right?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Okay I was in Bloomingdales and took some pictures even the smaller version one I did a crossbody I'm so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010762
> View attachment 3010764
> View attachment 3010765
> View attachment 3010766
> View attachment 3010767
> View attachment 3010768




So the small has a longer strap than large?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Okay I was in Bloomingdales and took some pictures even the smaller version one I did a crossbody I'm so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010762
> View attachment 3010764
> View attachment 3010765
> View attachment 3010766
> View attachment 3010767
> View attachment 3010768



Did you happen to flip around and get some pics of your Greenwich. I haven't seen any mod shots of the medium Greenwich. I think yours is the medium navy. It's gorgeous......


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Did you happen to flip around and get some pics of your Greenwich. I haven't seen any mod shots of the medium Greenwich. I think yours is the medium navy. It's gorgeous......



No ...uggggg why didn't I think of that &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128560;&#128560;&#128560; I will take some &#128536; thank you I didn't think I'd love this style as much as I do


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Thank you!  You are amazing! Even the smaller version looks large enough for me. Fuchsia only comes in large though right?




Only in large for Fuchsia here's the inside of pale blue .. Ugh so sad I need her back come on sale bring her to me .. I seriously lost my mind when I took her back what the hell was I thinking I must have borrowed my husbands brain that day !! On a mission to get her back


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Only in large for Fuchsia here's the inside of pale blue .. Ugh so sad I need her back come on sale bring her to me .. I seriously lost my mind when I took her back what the hell was I thinking I must have borrowed my husbands brain that day !! On a mission to get her back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010926
> View attachment 3010925



Thank you so much! I'm going to order fuchsia riley tonight! I just hope it doesn't look too big on me.


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm going to order fuchsia riley tonight! I just hope it doesn't look too big on me.



Your so welcome yeah I hope you love it !!! It's such a great bag I think it will look great so take a pic when you receive it !!! I'm excited for you !! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Not good pics it was really hard to get them in my car I was to embarrassed to pull them out at work here is pinky [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009257
> View attachment 3009259
> View attachment 3009260





smileydimples said:


> Okay I was in Bloomingdales and took some pictures even the smaller version one I did a crossbody I'm so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010762
> View attachment 3010764
> View attachment 3010765
> View attachment 3010766
> View attachment 3010767
> View attachment 3010768



You are a gem for taking these pics!! I think medium Riley would have been the perfect size for me, and small looks like it would be enough for me too. I'm only 5'3", I hope large isn't too big for me otherwise I have to return her  I don't get her until monday, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> You are a gem for taking these pics!! I think medium Riley would have been the perfect size for me, and small looks like it would be enough for me too. I'm only 5'3", I hope large isn't too big for me otherwise I have to return her  I don't get her until monday, I can't wait!!!!



Was so happy to help it was so much easier to take pictures in the store than home ... I can't wait for you to receive yours I really hope you love it ... I would have loved to see medium in person but it seems like not to much difference&#128521; try her out when she comes in and post pics &#128521;


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I had been looking at the chili one, but then when I went to see it in person at Macy's today I wasn't crazy how the strap connect to the bag and am worried about long term use. The small handles of the large size don't fit over my shoulder like my large Coach Sophia either. I don't do hand carry only typically.


I see what you mean after looking at the photos, Now I know  I will stick with my MK Tristans, which is a very similar bag, with different options and features . On the Tristan the long strap connects all the way to the ends of the bag on each end. Here is a pic so you can see the difference. .

 On this Riley it connects right at the handles and crosses over from one side of the bag to the other. What a shame because the bag is really gorgeous! But so is the Tristan, if you want something similar but with a different strap set up. Here is the strap on the Tristan. See how it is evenly placed on each side of the bag, rather that hooked right next to the handles? I don't care for that either. I don't think it would distribute the weight evenly and would cause stress on the center of the bag eventually,  because of all the weight baring directly at the handles.

I did have a problem at first because I am so short. The strap on the Tristan  is extremely long, even at the shortest setting. I ended up having to double it up, but it works fine for me when doubled. It is perfect for taller gals, which is anyone but me! lol! And the shorter handles WILL fit on your shoulder. 

EXCUSE THE LOUSY PHOTOS! Not correct color. EXCUSE MY JAMMIES! lol!


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> I see what you mean after looking at the photos, Now I know  I will stick with my MK Tristans, which is a very similar bag, with different options and features . On the Tristan the long strap connects all the way to the ends of the bag on each end. Here is a pic so you can see the difference. .
> 
> On this Riley it connects right at the handles and crosses over from one side of the bag to the other. What a shame because the bag is really gorgeous! But so is the Tristan, if you want something similar but with a different strap set up. Here is the strap on the Tristan. See how it is evenly placed on each side of the bag, rather that hooked right next to the handles? I don't care for that either. I don't think it would distribute the weight evenly and would cause stress on the center of the bag eventually,  because of all the weight baring directly at the handles.
> 
> I did have a problem at first because I am so short. The strap on the Tristan  is extremely long, even at the shortest setting. I ended up having to double it up, but it works fine for me when doubled. It is perfect for taller gals, which anyone but me! lol! And shorter handles WILL fit on your shoulder.
> 
> EXCUSE THE LOUSY PHOTOS! Not correct color.




Do you know other colors this comes in?


----------



## smileydimples

The straps are not directly on the handles took some pictures


----------



## smileydimples

Here are some more pictures


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I see what you mean after looking at the photos, Now I know  I will stick with my MK Tristans, which is a very similar bag, with different options and features . On the Tristan the long strap connects all the way to the ends of the bag on each end. Here is a pic so you can see the difference. .
> 
> On this Riley it connects right at the handles and crosses over from one side of the bag to the other. What a shame because the bag is really gorgeous! But so is the Tristan, if you want something similar but with a different strap set up. Here is the strap on the Tristan. See how it is evenly placed on each side of the bag, rather that hooked right next to the handles? I don't care for that either. I don't think it would distribute the weight evenly and would cause stress on the center of the bag eventually,  because of all the weight baring directly at the handles.
> 
> I did have a problem at first because I am so short. The strap on the Tristan  is extremely long, even at the shortest setting. I ended up having to double it up, but it works fine for me when doubled. It is perfect for taller gals, which anyone but me! lol! And shorter handles WILL fit on your shoulder.
> 
> EXCUSE THE LOUSY PHOTOS! Not correct color.




Posted a few pics there are rings above the handles that's hold the shoulder strap. I also put them in the reference library too I created a Riley folder since there was not one


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Do you know other colors this comes in?


Look back at the pics, because I just added one of it with the shorter handles over my shoulder. It comes in pale blue, Fuchsia, black, luggage, silver , red , vanilla and even python sand color. I know there are a couple more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> The straps are not directly on the handles took some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010970
> View attachment 3010971
> View attachment 3010972


I know they are not directly on them, but they are still placed right there next to them, placing all the weight at the center of the bag. That will be a stress point of having the weight carried continually at the center. With my Tristan the weight gets distributed from either side OR the center, so the stress point is not ALWAYS in one location, which will save wear on the bag, eventually.Hopefully it will be OK, but I prefer the strap on either end so I will be getting the Black and Silver Tristan, instead of the Riley. I had almost changed my mind until I saw the strap design. I am thankful the ladies here posted the pics so I could see that. I had not noticed it before.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I know they are not directly on them, but they are still placed right there next to them, placing all the weight at the center of the bag. That will be a stress point of having the weight carried continually at the center. With my Tristan the weight gets distributed from either side OR the center, so the stress point is not ALWAYS in one location, which will save wear on the bag, eventually.Hopefully it will be OK, but I prefer the strap on either end so I will be getting the Black and Silver Tristan, instead of the Riley. I had almost changed my mind until I saw the strap design. I am thankful the ladies here posted the pics so I could see that. I had not noticed it before.



Totally understand that's why I wanted to post detail pictures so that way everyone could see them. I love your Tristan's they are very nice and great detail to them. I'm praying I have no issues with them because I love the bags &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  yeah to the black Tristan !! Pics please once you receive it &#128536;&#128156; I guess my purse is like my butt distributed in one place !! Lol only if my butt broke I could get a smaller one .. Yeah that won't happen my butt is like an extra pillow protecting the other butt underneath it lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Totally understand that's why I wanted to post detail pictures so that way everyone could see them. I love your Tristan's they are very nice and great detail to them. I'm praying I have no issues with them because I love the bags &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;  yeah to the black Tristan !! Pics please once you receive it &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I guess my purse is like my butt distributed in one place !! Lol only if my butt broke I could get a smaller one .. Yeah that won't happen my butt is like an extra pillow protecting the other butt underneath it lol


LMAO!! I am sure it will be OK although I hope I am around in a few years to see what happens with the Riley from that strap design, in the future.It really is a BEAUTIFUL bag!!  I just think it is going to cause creases there in front of the handles, from the weight always being carried from the center. But what do I know? Hopefully MK knows what they are doing. I am sure he is a much smarter designer than me! lol! That's why he's rich and I'm not! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Only in large for Fuchsia here's the inside of pale blue .. Ugh so sad I need her back come on sale bring her to me .. I seriously lost my mind when I took her back what the hell was I thinking I must have borrowed my husbands brain that day !! On a mission to get her back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010926
> View attachment 3010925


One thing I really love on this, is the back Outer pocket is HUGE!  LOVE that! The back pocket on my Tristan is much smaller. Why can't they put everything I want on one bag?? Geez! I may just have to make my own! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I see what you mean after looking at the photos, Now I know  I will stick with my MK Tristans, which is a very similar bag, with different options and features . On the Tristan the long strap connects all the way to the ends of the bag on each end. Here is a pic so you can see the difference. .
> 
> On this Riley it connects right at the handles and crosses over from one side of the bag to the other. What a shame because the bag is really gorgeous! But so is the Tristan, if you want something similar but with a different strap set up. Here is the strap on the Tristan. See how it is evenly placed on each side of the bag, rather that hooked right next to the handles? I don't care for that either. I don't think it would distribute the weight evenly and would cause stress on the center of the bag eventually,  because of all the weight baring directly at the handles.
> 
> I did have a problem at first because I am so short. The strap on the Tristan  is extremely long, even at the shortest setting. I ended up having to double it up, but it works fine for me when doubled. It is perfect for taller gals, which is anyone but me! lol! And the shorter handles WILL fit on your shoulder.
> 
> EXCUSE THE LOUSY PHOTOS! Not correct color. EXCUSE MY JAMMIES! lol!



Cinthia you are really turning me onto the tristan haha, the leather looks fabulous and I love how the handles fit over the shoulder, very convenient. The color is so cute. You definitely need the black SHW! Can't wait to see it! It will get a ton of use. Your pics of tristan definitely influenced my decision in getting riley and a Rebecca Minkoff w/ soft leather that I got recently. Bad bad influence

I do wish that the long strap of Riley sat at the ends of the bag instead of at the handles. I wonder if I could get hardware added to the sides of the bag somehow.



smileydimples said:


> The straps are not directly on the handles took some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010970
> View attachment 3010971
> View attachment 3010972


Thanks for the extra pics - love peanut in soft leather. I already loved it in saffiano! Looks extra buttery soft in Riley leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Cinthia you are really turning me onto the tristan haha, the leather looks fabulous and I love how the handles fit over the shoulder, very convenient. The color is so cute. You definitely need the black SHW! Can't wait to see it! It will get a ton of use. Your pics of tristan definitely influenced my decision in getting riley and a Rebecca Minkoff w/ soft leather that I got recently. Bad bad influence
> 
> I do wish that the long strap of Riley sat at the ends of the bag instead of at the handles. I wonder if I could get hardware added to the sides of the bag somehow.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the extra pics - love peanut in soft leather. I already loved it in saffiano! Looks extra buttery soft in Riley leather.


Hopefully it will be OK. MK is a smart designer. I think he knows what he is doing. lol! Maybe that's why he placed the rings to attach to,  on the front and back of the bag. Might solve the problem I am thinking will occur. Only time will tell. The Riley really is a gorgeous bag! I am sure you will enjoy it and get loads of compliments on it! There are a couple things about the Riley I like better which  is the HUGE outer back pocket and I love that center divider compartment. I like lots of compartments and the Riley is LOADED with them. It really does have some fabulous features and is a great bag!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> One thing I really love on this, is the back Outer pocket is HUGE!  LOVE that! The back pocket on my Tristan is much smaller. Why can't they put everything I want on one bag?? Geez! I may just have to make my own! lol!


I think you need to be a designer !!!! I need a Cinthia bag &#128539;


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> LMAO!! I am sure it will be OK although I hope I am around in a few years to see what happens with the Riley from that strap design, in the future.It really is a BEAUTIFUL bag!!  I just think it is going to cause creases there in front of the handles, from the weight always being carried from the center. But what do I know? Hopefully MK knows what they are doing. I am sure he is a much smarter designer than me! lol! That's why he's rich and I'm not! lol!




That was my point too. I'm worried about what that will be like down the road


----------



## Christa72720

Harley77 said:


> That is what I've been eyeing all day! !
> I am just unsure of how it looks when carried with the long strap. I need a hands free option when out with my kids.



I use the long strap and it works great for me. It's was a little strange at first with the way the straps are positioned, but no issues at all.


----------



## Christa72720

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone besides belk carry fuchsia riley?



Bon Ton carries it


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> Can the handles of the large fit on shoulder at all?



Very snug but it fits.


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> I use the long strap and it works great for me. It's was a little strange at first with the way the straps are positioned, but no issues at all.



Great to hear because I love this bag so much!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

Me too!! I am patiently waiting for my Fuschia to arrive &#128528;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> Me too!! I am patiently waiting for my Fuschia to arrive &#128528;



Joining the patiently waiting club...or shall i say IMPATIENTLY waiting. Tracking finally updated and riley will be here by Monday. Seems so far away from now...


----------



## Christa72720

I ordered mine with Shoprunner two day shipping and they accidentally shipped it ground! But they were nice enough to give an additional 25% off for their mistake, so I guess I can wait &#128516;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Joining the patiently waiting club...or shall i say IMPATIENTLY waiting. Tracking finally updated and riley will be here by Monday. Seems so far away from now...



EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE DELAYED , MY replacement electric blue large Selma is still not here and I was given Monday too  It was supose to be here tomorro. Its crazy they have taken way to long to replace it


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> I ordered mine with Shoprunner two day shipping and they accidentally shipped it ground! But they were nice enough to give an additional 25% off for their mistake, so I guess I can wait &#128516;



Now, it's a really good deal!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I think you need to be a designer !!!! I need a Cinthia bag &#128539;


lol! So do I ! Think how perfect that would be, for ME!! lol!


----------



## gorchess

Any of you ladies have the Riley?

I'm eyeing that or the Sutton and I'm leaning more towards Riley because it has a zipper. If you have the Riley how much bigger is the large than the small? Comparison pics would be helpful! I'm not a big handbag type of girl but I also don't like really small handbags.


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> I guess they thought she would have a headache on her way to me they had her all wrapped up.. I know I have a really bad headache too bad  I can't wrap it around my head . This is Watermelon I love love love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002401
> View attachment 3002403
> View attachment 3002398
> View attachment 3002399



Hi! Your Riley is it Large or Medium?! I'm looking to buy it in Watermelon as well though I can't decide on which size


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> I guess they thought she would have a headache on her way to me they had her all wrapped up.. I know I have a really bad headache too bad  I can't wrap it around my head . This is Watermelon I love love love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002401
> View attachment 3002403
> View attachment 3002398
> View attachment 3002399





Pinkalicious said:


> Joining the patiently waiting club...or shall i say IMPATIENTLY waiting. Tracking finally updated and riley will be here by Monday. Seems so far away from now...



What size did you go with?


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> Hi! Your Riley is it Large or Medium?! I'm looking to buy it in Watermelon as well though I can't decide on which size



Large all of mine are larges


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Large all of mine are larges


Do you know how much bigger the large is from the medium? I'm afraid the large may be too big and the medium too small


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Do you know how much bigger the large is from the medium? I'm afraid the large may be too big and the medium too small




I don't know the exact dimensions of the medium but its just a tad smaller than the large. The width is about an inch shorter and the height is about 2 inches shorter on the medium. I believe the depth is the same or pretty close to it.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Do you know how much bigger the large is from the medium? I'm afraid the large may be too big and the medium too small




I just found these measurements via ebay for the medium.


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I just found these measurements via ebay for the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3012811



Thanks! Do you own a riley?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Thanks! Do you own a riley?




No, I don't but I have seen both sizes in person where I work.


----------



## Sarah03

Large Chili:

I'm 5'2 in bare feet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> Large Chili:
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2 in bare feet.



Congrats!!! It is so much better packaged than any package I've received from Macy's!

We are about the same height! I am 5'3". Kinda worried that this bag will be too big for me...ahhh! I guess we will see on Monday. The color is sooo rich and the perfect red. I am not a red bag person but it looks like the perfect shade of red.


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> No, I don't but I have seen both sizes in person where I work.



Would you say the medium is an ok size? I've seen the large in person. I'm 5'7 I don't care for big bags for months I wanted the hamilton but the large was too large lol I'm just hoping its not too small. I havent seen many pics of the smaller one


----------



## Christa72720

Here is the comparison


----------



## gorchess

Christa72720 said:


> Here is the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013074



Thanks so much!!


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Here is the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013074




Is that small or medium with large? I thought there were only two sizes but now I hear of medium. Anyone know which colors were medium?


----------



## gorchess

paula3boys said:


> Is that small or medium with large? I thought there were only two sizes but now I hear of medium. Anyone know which colors were medium?



I'm confused as well on that do they refer to the small as medium?


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Large Chili:
> View attachment 3012977
> 
> View attachment 3012978
> 
> View attachment 3012979
> 
> View attachment 3012980
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2 in bare feet.



The Riley in chilli looks amazing on you!!!! Congrats.....


----------



## Christa72720

I believe there are only two sizes, small and large. I have not heard of nor seen the medium.


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> I believe there are only two sizes, small and large. I have not heard of nor seen the medium.




See post 104 earlier in this thread


----------



## Pinkalicious

There is a medium and Bloomingdales and Lord & Taylor have them but I have not seen medium in person.. medium seems like it would be the perfect size for me but I do not want to pay L&T's sale price when I got the large for much less with a gift card >.<


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> The Riley in chilli looks amazing on you!!!! Congrats.....


Oops! Wrong quote! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Large Chili:
> View attachment 3012977
> 
> View attachment 3012978
> 
> View attachment 3012979
> 
> View attachment 3012980
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2 in bare feet.


That bag is just so luscious and SEXY!! Looks great on you!! PERFECT WHoop!


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> See post 104 earlier in this thread



Well I don't know how I didn't know that with how obsessed I am with them!  &#128521; . I believe the pic is of large and small.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> There is a medium and Bloomingdales and Lord & Taylor have them but I have not seen medium in person.. medium seems like it would be the perfect size for me but I do not want to pay L&T's sale price when I got the large for much less with a gift card >.<




Exactly. Medium was same as large price plus I don't have those stores near me for a quick and easy return if need be. I hate returns by mail. They take so long. I'll never shop at L&T again after they sent me a horribly damaged box with a smashed purse then took almost a month to give me my money back


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Exactly. Medium was same as large price plus I don't have those stores near me for a quick and easy return if need be. I hate returns by mail. They take so long. I'll never shop at L&T again after they sent me a horribly damaged box with a smashed purse then took almost a month to give me my money back



Ahh L&T return horror story..I returned a dark khaki medium selma and stupidly forgot to keep the tracking number. It took over a month for them to finally refund my money, only after I talked to them on livechat 3 times and called twice. They don't keep track of their tracking numbers on their return labels, it's that smartpost thing which I hate! Never using that again, for any store.

If my large peanut is bigger than expected I will prob still just keep her as I don't have too many big bags besides my jet set tote and longchamp tote..and the price was great


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh L&T return horror story..I returned a dark khaki medium selma and stupidly forgot to keep the tracking number. It took over a month for them to finally refund my money, only after I talked to them on livechat 3 times and called twice. They don't keep track of their tracking numbers on their return labels, it's that smartpost thing which I hate! Never using that again, for any store.
> 
> If my large peanut is bigger than expected I will prob still just keep her as I don't have too many big bags besides my jet set tote and longchamp tote..and the price was great




Did you order peanut from them?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I've been impatiently waiting for a shipping confirmation from belk. Never ordered from them before, does anyone know how long it usually takes for a confirmation email?


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Did you order peanut from them?



No wayyy..Macy's had it cheaper - $275 plus 20% off, free shipping, and I got to use a gift card. Didn't want to deal with the whole 'shipping it back if I needed to return it' thing. Macy's customer service is great and I can return in store, like you said. Huge plus!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Here is the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013074


I like them both! That medium is sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh L&T return horror story..I returned a dark khaki medium selma and stupidly forgot to keep the tracking number. It took over a month for them to finally refund my money, only after I talked to them on livechat 3 times and called twice. They don't keep track of their tracking numbers on their return labels, it's that smartpost thing which I hate! Never using that again, for any store.
> 
> If my large peanut is bigger than expected I will prob still just keep her as I don't have too many big bags besides my jet set tote and longchamp tote..and the price was great


The Riley looks like the large would not be overbearing or too much even for me, and I am only 5 ft ! lol! I can tell by the leather that if you don"t over fill it , it will slouch and conform to your side. It has a down tilt on the ends that folds over. The leather is fabulous and really makes that bag! Either size is awesome! But it's always nice to have that extra room when you need it. I need it all the time! Don't you? lol! The large will be great!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Would you say the medium is an ok size? I've seen the large in person. I'm 5'7 I don't care for big bags for months I wanted the hamilton but the large was too large lol I'm just hoping its not too small. I havent seen many pics of the smaller one



I am the same height and I think it is perfect and I am not a fan of the large Hamilton that thing is huge!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> The Riley looks like the large would not be overbearing or too much even for me, and I am only 5 ft ! lol! I can tell by the leather that if you don"t over fill it , it will slouch and conform to your side. It has a down tilt on the ends that folds over. The leather is fabulous and really makes that bag! Either size is awesome! But it's always nice to have that extra room when you need it. I need it all the time! Don't you? lol! The large will be great!



i can always use the extra room, i just never have any! loll, like today i was carrying a water bottle in my hand along with my phone when I was using my medium selma messenger. i'm getting excited to receive this lovely beauty..2.5 more days!


----------



## Arainabb

Small. The large just seems to be too big. Not necessary unless for work or travel.


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> i can always use the extra room, i just never have any! loll, like today i was carrying a water bottle in my hand along with my phone when I was using my medium selma messenger. i'm getting excited to receive this lovely beauty..2.5 more days!



Did you go with the large? In what color?!


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I am the same height and I think it is perfect and I am not a fan of the large Hamilton that thing is huge!!!



You think the large is perfect?!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> You think the large is perfect?!




Sorry, no I think the medium is perfect.


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Sorry, no I think the medium is perfect.



I do too! I guess I will go out on a limb and make the purchase


----------



## Christa72720

Love the shoulder strap!! I also took off the hang tag and prefer it this way.


----------



## rosevelours

Christa72720 said:


> Love the shoulder strap!! I also took off the hang tag and prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013778


your riley looks beautiful!!! You wrote you love the shoulderstrap, so it is comfortable to wear it over your shoulder?


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Love the shoulder strap!! I also took off the hang tag and prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013778




If I keep the one I ordered I'm taking off the tag too! Love your shoes


----------



## Nichaidez

Has anybody seen the Riley in Navy or Luggage?


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> You think the large is perfect?!



I got the large! It was cheaper than the medium Riley at L&T so I went for it. I didn't want to spend more for a smaller bag..lol like $100+ more because I used a gift card from Macy's to get the large one. I can't complain for extra space 



Christa72720 said:


> Love the shoulder strap!! I also took off the hang tag and prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013778



Love it! It looks so buttery soft


----------



## Christa72720

rosevelours said:


> your riley looks beautiful!!! You wrote you love the shoulderstrap, so it is comfortable to wear it over your shoulder?



It is very comfortable! I will say that I will definitely have to zip it up if I am carrying with shoulder strap. The placement of the straps makes it pretty open when carrying, but not an issue, I'll just zip it!


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> If I keep the one I ordered I'm taking off the tag too! Love your shoes



Thanks! They're surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I got the large! It was cheaper than the medium Riley at L&T so I went for it. I didn't want to spend more for a smaller bag..lol like $100+ more because I used a gift card from Macy's to get the large one. I can't complain for extra space
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! It looks so buttery soft




I think you made the right choice. You got a great price. And, if you ever need extra space, you'll have it since your other bags are smaller. It's also really stylish in the large size.....[emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> Has anybody seen the Riley in Navy or Luggage?



I saw the navy one at the store but honestly it wasn't my favorite one.... Definitely prefer black over navy and I love Riley


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> I saw the navy one at the store but honestly it wasn't my favorite one.... Definitely prefer black over navy and I love Riley


I meant to comment on your Fuscia bag when I saw the pics a while back, it is beautiful bag! I've decided that this colour in small is going to be my next bag but I have to wait a while-  I hope it becomes available elsewhere!


----------



## Nichaidez

smileydimples said:


> I saw the navy one at the store but honestly it wasn't my favorite one.... Definitely prefer black over navy and I love Riley



Did u see in large? saw it in medium...but I like large
What store was it? I saw it at Macy's.


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> I saw the navy one at the store but honestly it wasn't my favorite one.... Definitely prefer black over navy and I love Riley



Is your riley a large or small


----------



## Sarah03

I ended up getting the Medium Peanut Riley. It's a better size for me (I'm 5'2). When I was trying the large and medium on at Macy's, the medium was pretty close to the size of my Speedy 30.  Here she is compared to a Medium Selma & an E/W Hamilton:

View attachment 3014018
View attachment 3014019
View attachment 3014020

View attachment 3014021
View attachment 3014024
View attachment 3014024
View attachment 3014025


And some mod shots (excuse my outfit- it's hot today lol)
View attachment 3014027
View attachment 3014028
View attachment 3014029


----------



## gorchess

Sarah03 said:


> I ended up getting the Medium Peanut Riley. It's a better size for me (I'm 5'2). When I was trying the large and medium on at Macy's, the medium was pretty close to the size of my Speedy 30.  Here she is compared to a Medium Selma & an E/W Hamilton:
> 
> View attachment 3014018
> View attachment 3014019
> View attachment 3014020
> 
> View attachment 3014021
> View attachment 3014024
> View attachment 3014024
> View attachment 3014025
> 
> 
> And some mod shots (excuse my outfit- it's hot today lol)
> View attachment 3014027
> View attachment 3014028
> View attachment 3014029



Macys has the medium? I thought they only sold the small and large. Love the blue selma!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> I ended up getting the Medium Peanut Riley. It's a better size for me (I'm 5'2). When I was trying the large and medium on at Macy's, the medium was pretty close to the size of my Speedy 30.  Here she is compared to a Medium Selma & an E/W Hamilton:
> 
> View attachment 3014018
> View attachment 3014019
> View attachment 3014020
> 
> View attachment 3014021
> View attachment 3014024
> View attachment 3014024
> View attachment 3014025
> 
> 
> And some mod shots (excuse my outfit- it's hot today lol)
> View attachment 3014027
> View attachment 3014028
> View attachment 3014029



you went with peanut!!! i didn't know macy's carried the medium! was it on sale? looks great on you  thanks for the size comparisons, very helpful indeed


----------



## Arainabb

I like the shape of the Riley. But the soft leather material is making me iffy about getting it. I think I'm too used to the Saffiano Leather[emoji16]


----------



## Sarah03

gorchess said:


> Macys has the medium? I thought they only sold the small and large. Love the blue selma!







Pinkalicious said:


> you went with peanut!!! i didn't know macy's carried the medium! was it on sale? looks great on you  thanks for the size comparisons, very helpful indeed




Thanks!  It was on sale- $348 less 25/20- $208.80 pre tax!  I had no idea Macy's carried the medium either. I was pretty surprised!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> I meant to comment on your Fuscia bag when I saw the pics a while back, it is beautiful bag! I've decided that this colour in small is going to be my next bag but I have to wait a while-  I hope it becomes available elsewhere!



Thank you &#128512;&#128512; I hope so it's an eye catcher and the silver hardware on it adds so much


----------



## smileydimples

Arainabb said:


> I like the shape of the Riley. But the soft leather material is making me iffy about getting it. I think I'm too used to the Saffiano Leather[emoji16]



You have to step out that's all i bought too ... Riley leather is so soft easy to take care of .... I was scared at first of soft leather but now I love it


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> you went with peanut!!! i didn't know macy's carried the medium! was it on sale? looks great on you  thanks for the size comparisons, very helpful indeed



You should get the tag info just in case yours is to big to see if you can order it in the store &#128527;


----------



## Christa72720

AAAAH! Nothing is more frustrating than when the tracking shows that your bag is in your city but won't be delivered until Monday!!  Can't I just come pick it up???? I want my fuschia Riley now!!


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> AAAAH! Nothing is more frustrating than when the tracking shows that your bag is in your city but won't be delivered until Monday!!  Can't I just come pick it up???? I want my fuschia Riley now!!




Ohhh my goodness I know!! Hurry Riley you have to get to her house!!!! Hurry hurry hurry [emoji15][emoji15][emoji776][emoji738][emoji164][emoji164][emoji164][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I use the second one. ( green bottle)  It is fabulous! It cleans and protects all in one. It is very easy to use.


I found it at Amazon and signed up for auto ship every so many months plus I can postpone it and it arrived at my doorstep today &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; after you spray it do you spray it on a cloth or directly on the bag? I even bought the blue sponges lol


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> You have to step out that's all i bought too ... Riley leather is so soft easy to take care of .... I was scared at first of soft leather but now I love it



+1! I don't know why I was so scared!  I always look forward to carrying my soft leather bags. There's something about the way the leather contours to body that makes them so comfortable.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> AAAAH! Nothing is more frustrating than when the tracking shows that your bag is in your city but won't be delivered until Monday!!  Can't I just come pick it up???? I want my fuschia Riley now!!



haha my tracking shows that my peanut riley is also close to me...to be delivered tomorrow...oh the loooong wait!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I found it at Amazon and signed up for auto ship every so many months plus I can postpone it and it arrived at my doorstep today &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832; after you spray it do you spray it on a cloth or directly on the bag? I even bought the blue sponges lol


Yes, I just spray it right on the bag and wipe it right away. For lighter colors I recommend that you spray it on the rag and then wipe it down. But for darker colors it doesn't matter. You can do it either way. It is so easy to use. Did you try it yet?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> haha my tracking shows that my peanut riley is also close to me...to be delivered tomorrow...oh the loooong wait!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




So exciting!!! I hope you like the size since you got a great deal. I'm excited to see pics....[emoji16]


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I just spray it right on the bag and wipe it right away. For lighter colors I recommend that you spray it on the rag and then wipe it down. But for darker colors it doesn't matter. You can do it either way. It is so easy to use. Did you try it yet?



Thank you !! Not yet it just arrived this morning and I'm running around 
&#128536;


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks!  It was on sale- $348 less 25/20- $208.80 pre tax!  I had no idea Macy's carried the medium either. I was pretty surprised!




So is medium only in stores then because I never saw at Macy's site


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> So is medium only in stores then because I never saw at Macy's site




I guess so. I never saw them online either. It was a complete surprise when I saw it at Macy's.  I'd looked at the Riley's before & never noticed the medium at the 2 Macy's stores near me. It's a Macy's at a pretty large mall in Ohio, so I'm wondering if they received a special shipment, or maybe they are trailing the medium.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I found it at Amazon and signed up for auto ship every so many months plus I can postpone it and it arrived at my doorstep today &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; after you spray it do you spray it on a cloth or directly on the bag? I even bought the blue sponges lol


a bottle of that stuff lasts me almost a year. I hope you didn't order too much! lol! But you can also use it on leather car interiors, couches, etc. Works great on any kind of leather.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ahh no UPS truck in sight. Usually he comes around 3pm and it's 3:30pm..just my luck that he's super late today. Sometimes he comes around 7pm...oh dear.


----------



## Christa72720

Yay! Finally got her!


----------



## gorchess

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Finally got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016525



Gorgeous!  What size is this?  I haven't seen this bag in this color &#128525;


----------



## Sarah03

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Finally got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016525




So gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Finally got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016525



  Hi bag twin I love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  so happy you got yours


----------



## Christa72720

gorchess said:


> Gorgeous!  What size is this?  I haven't seen this bag in this color &#128525;



This is the large Fuschia &#128525;


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Hi bag twin I love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  so happy you got yours


Thanks! I love her&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Christa72720

Sarah03 said:


> So gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Finally got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016525



Congrats!!!! love the leather on her 

I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! love the leather on her
> 
> I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw



That's great!!! Can't wait to see pics....


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! love the leather on her
> 
> I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw



Yeah I'm so happy for you !!!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! love the leather on her
> 
> I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw



Yay! Can't wait to see


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! love the leather on her
> 
> I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw




Yahoo!  So happy for you. Peanut is a great color!


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!! love the leather on her
> 
> I got my peanut (past 7pm, thank UPS lol) but it was packaged in a big enough box and stuffed, covered with a plastic so she was protected. She is SO perfect, I'm so excited!!! So happy I got the large. I think Riley looks amazing in this size. I was expecting it to be a lot larger but it's PERFECT!!!!! I will post pics in a few and mod pics tmrw



Large is the perfect size! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kc14

I've ordered this bag in the small, and I'm so glad the rings that hold the long strap are separate from the handles. I had one MK bag ( Cynthia satchel I think) and the ring was attached to the handle, so every time I carried it crossbody the handle stuck up and drove me nuts!! Hope the small Riley doesmt do that. Looks like the handles lay flat from pics...


----------



## Kc14

I'm still confused...Is there a small, medium, and large of this bag? The one I ordered stated small on the Macy's website. Sorry for my stupidity if this has been answered already!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Kc14 said:


> I'm still confused...Is there a small, medium, and large of this bag? The one I ordered stated small on the Macy's website. Sorry for my stupidity if this has been answered already!



Yup there is a small, medium, and large! Macys online does not carry the medium though. I've only see it online at Lord & Taylor and Bloomingdales. But one member here bought a rare medium peanut riley in store at Macy's. 

What color did you get? I am also happy that the shoulder strap is connected to separate hardware rather than the handle holder, that way it doesn't get in the way of the handles. I have the large and it is sooo lightweight, such a dream to carry. I'm over the moon with this bag. 

My only TINY complaint is the peanut soft leather is a tinge lighter and more yellow than peanut saffiano leather. Peanut saffiano selma messenger is what made me fall in love with peanut in the first place. However I can deal with that since I practically have two "different" colors


----------



## Sarah03

Kc14 said:


> I've ordered this bag in the small, and I'm so glad the rings that hold the long strap are separate from the handles. I had one MK bag ( Cynthia satchel I think) and the ring was attached to the handle, so every time I carried it crossbody the handle stuck up and drove me nuts!! Hope the small Riley doesmt do that. Looks like the handles lay flat from pics...







Kc14 said:


> I'm still confused...Is there a small, medium, and large of this bag? The one I ordered stated small on the Macy's website. Sorry for my stupidity if this has been answered already!




There is a small, medium, and large. Some of the department stores don't carry the medium size (I'm not really sure about the MK stores).  I've been carrying my medium peanut & the satchel handles lay nicely when you use the shoulder strap . There are two small d-rings (one on each side of the bag) above the area where the satchel handles attach. I think there's a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## Sarah03

Found it:
View attachment 3017841

Smileydimples took this photo!


----------



## Pinkalicious

took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light. 

The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892



Hello bag twin looks great on you!!! Im so glad you like it and it came in great condition &#128156;&#128091;&#128091;&#128091;&#128151;!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Hello bag twin looks great on you!!! Im so glad you like it and it came in great condition [emoji171][emoji164][emoji164][emoji164][emoji175]!!!




Thanks and yes me too, it was a huge relief when I opened it! This bag is so elegant, I just need to dress it up with a nice summer dress and some wedges[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892



Looks perfect on you! Doesn't look big at all.


----------



## Christa72720

Looks great on you! Perfect size!&#128516;


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892




Looks great!!! Peanut is a really nice neutral....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892


It looks great on you! Super cute!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm still waiting on fuchsia riley to be delivered Thursday from Belk. Never ordered from them before so I'm really hoping it is in great shape.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Looks perfect on you! Doesn't look big at all.







Christa72720 said:


> Looks great on you! Perfect size![emoji1]







keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great!!! Peanut is a really nice neutral....[emoji3]







BeachBagGal said:


> It looks great on you! Super cute!!




Thanks ladies! Sometimes it's hard to tell if a bag looks too big on yourself so thanks for the confirmation. The bag is also stuffed in these pics and for the most part I don't carry too much. 

I will post a comparison pic with peanut saffiano leather tomorrow to show the slight difference in shade. It's still a lovely summer brown, I think it can also work in fall and winter right?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Yup there is a small, medium, and large! Macys online does not carry the medium though. I've only see it online at Lord & Taylor and Bloomingdales. But one member here bought a rare medium peanut riley in store at Macy's.
> 
> What color did you get? I am also happy that the shoulder strap is connected to separate hardware rather than the handle holder, that way it doesn't get in the way of the handles. I have the large and it is sooo lightweight, such a dream to carry. I'm over the moon with this bag.
> 
> My only TINY complaint is the peanut soft leather is a tinge lighter and more yellow than peanut saffiano leather. Peanut saffiano selma messenger is what made me fall in love with peanut in the first place. However I can deal with that since I practically have two "different" colors



Lol, great thinking, they are two "different" colored bags/shade!  Ima use that phrase.   DH wouldn't even know the difference!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892



Looks great on you!   I agree,  the leather is super luscious and if I didn't already have a soft leather in peanut I would jump on this! (Cause the shade is the same...lol)


----------



## paula3boys

My Colette from Macy's was new and wrapped to the nines but Riley showed up as obvious return. There are a couple small scratches on feet so I'll return. If I find another that's new in back I may exchange 


Some sort of tape on tag and price ripped off


No wrappings of any kind. Just in plain plastic bag then in box. Looks like display model or something


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> My Colette from Macy's was new and wrapped to the nines but Riley showed up as obvious return. There are a couple small scratches on feet so I'll return. If I find another that's new in back I may exchange
> View attachment 3018062
> 
> Some sort of tape on tag and price ripped off
> View attachment 3018063
> 
> No wrappings of any kind. Just in plain plastic bag then in box. Looks like display model or something
> View attachment 3018064



Oh no... Sorry to hear that. If you find a new one will you be keeping riley or colette? Both reds are so striking and nice shades of red. Is colette a brighter red because of the diff leather? 

Now that I think about it my riley did not come with any wrapping either, but luckily it seems fine


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892


Absolutely GORGEOUS!!  Don't you love their leather bags? I have noticed they are much better made with no mistakes on them such as loose stitching or crooked letters. . Us authenticators have been seeing a lot of sloppy mistakes on the more popular saffiano bags because they are in such high demand, that MK can hardly keep up with supplying them, so they are letting too many mistakes get past quality control. Makes it harder for us to authenticate them! Their regular leather bags are all prefect and gorgeous! It looks GREAT on you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> My Colette from Macy's was new and wrapped to the nines but Riley showed up as obvious return. There are a couple small scratches on feet so I'll return. If I find another that's new in back I may exchange
> View attachment 3018062
> 
> Some sort of tape on tag and price ripped off
> View attachment 3018063
> 
> No wrappings of any kind. Just in plain plastic bag then in box. Looks like display model or something
> View attachment 3018064


What a shame! That is gorgeous! I am surprised to hear this now even on the leather bags?? MK is really screwing up lately! I wonder if they sent you a display model or something? Geez! we have been seeing so much of this sloppiness on the authenticity thread, but it is usually on the saffiano bags such as the jet Set and Suttons. Usually on the high demand more popular bags, but I guess the Riley is one of the more popular leather bags, now, as well..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks ladies! Sometimes it's hard to tell if a bag looks too big on yourself so thanks for the confirmation. The bag is also stuffed in these pics and for the most part I don't carry too much.
> 
> I will post a comparison pic with peanut saffiano leather tomorrow to show the slight difference in shade. It's still a lovely summer brown, I think it can also work in fall and winter right?


Absolutely! That is a PERFECT fall color and can be worn in winter as well. That is why I love the luggage color so much, which is very similar to peanut, because it is a great all year round color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Finally got her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016525


OMG!! To Die For!!  LOVE it! Congratulations on you new baby! lol1 ENJOY!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! To Die For!!  LOVE it! Congratulations on you new baby! lol1 ENJOY!



Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no... Sorry to hear that. If you find a new one will you be keeping riley or colette? Both reds are so striking and nice shades of red. Is colette a brighter red because of the diff leather?
> 
> Now that I think about it my riley did not come with any wrapping either, but luckily it seems fine







CinthiaZ said:


> What a shame! That is gorgeous! I am surprised to hear this now even on the leather bags?? MK is really screwing up lately! I wonder if they sent you a display model or something? Geez! we have been seeing so much of this sloppiness on the authenticity thread, but it is usually on the saffiano bags such as the jet Set and Suttons. Usually on the high demand more popular bags, but I guess the Riley is one of the more popular leather bags, now, as well..




The feet on bottom of Colette are crooked as well. They seem to lack quality control on some items no matter what material they use.

I'm not sure I'll get either unless I see a perfect one in store to exchange for.


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> The feet on bottom of Colette are crooked as well. They seem to lack quality control on some items no matter what material they use.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll get either unless I see a perfect one in store to exchange for.


What a shame We used to be able to spot fakes based on stitching and quality This is no longer the case. It makes it really hard for us to determine authenticity when they are letting so many mistakes go through. Unacceptable! We should start writing Michael Kors letters about this. I am glad you are not accepting them! we pay good money for these bags and the quality should BE there! Makes me angry!


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> What a shame We used to be able to spot fakes based on stitching and quality This is no longer the case. It makes it really hard for us to determine authenticity when they are letting so many mistakes go through. Unacceptable! We should start writing Michael Kors letters about this. I am glad you are not accepting them! we pay good money for these bags and the quality should BE there! Makes me angry!




Exactly! I'm not spending that kind of money for imperfections.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892



What a great purchase pinkalicious! She looks amazing on you! Riley is to die for and that leather is sooo squishy! If you haven't conditioned her do so pronto! The leather will become waaaay softer and yummier!


----------



## Christa72720

I'm just waiting for him to make it in Pearl Grey or Dark Dune! I would snap those up so quickly!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> What a great purchase pinkalicious! She looks amazing on you! Riley is to die for and that leather is sooo squishy! If you haven't conditioned her do so pronto! The leather will become waaaay softer and yummier!



i sure will, i have the apple leather conditioner you recommended. so far the apple leather cleaner has done wonders on small marks i keep getting on my saffiano bags. thank goodness for these products!



Christa72720 said:


> I'm just waiting for him to make it in Pearl Grey or Dark Dune! I would snap those up so quickly!!!



dark dune in soft leather? i can't even imagine how gorgeous that would look!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> took some mod pics with the lovely large peanut Riley. The leather on this bag is so soft, I can't stop touching it, but trying not to get her dirty haha. Sorry about my gym clothes, I wanted to take pics before the sun went down. First pic makes the bag look yellow cuz I turned on the light.
> 
> The bag does not look too big on me right? It's a lot smaller than I expected since some bags tend to look huge on me.
> 
> View attachment 3017889
> 
> View attachment 3017890
> View attachment 3017891
> View attachment 3017892


Peanut is such a great color for you.  Would you say peanut in soft leather is a lighter shade than peanut in saffiano leather?


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Peanut is such a great color for you.  Would you say peanut in soft leather is a lighter shade than peanut in saffiano leather?




Oh this reminds me, I've been meaning to take a comparison shot. Soft leather peanut is def more light, and more yellow tones. I prefer peanut saffiano shade since it looks more luxurious. The only way I could describe it is that if these 2 were coffees, Riley has more milk in it hahah


----------



## Christa72720

Took this beauty out today!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> Took this beauty out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020374




So so gorgeous. The leather just looks so soft and pillowy.. I love touching the leather on my Riley. Please tell me I'm not the only one lol


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> So so gorgeous. The leather just looks so soft and pillowy.. I love touching the leather on my Riley. Please tell me I'm not the only one lol




I do the same thing! &#128541; It is sooo soft!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> So so gorgeous. The leather just looks so soft and pillowy.. I love touching the leather on my Riley. Please tell me I'm not the only one lol



Your not the only one either.... Me too  I so wanted to change my purse this morning but ran out of time so I can use my new Riley


----------



## smileydimples

All sprayed and condition and ready to go 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 darn you handle marks go away .. Be careful when you store yours that your handles are up !! I know these marks will go .. Chili is hard to find so I'll live with it


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> All sprayed and condition and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn you handle marks go away .. Be careful when you store yours that your handles are up !! I know these marks will go .. Chili is hard to find so I'll live with it



oh so pretty! love your nails too (reminds me of raspberry hehe)
thanks for the tip, i think i stored riley with the handles down..will put them back up!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> oh so pretty! love your nails too (reminds me of raspberry hehe)
> thanks for the tip, i think i stored riley with the handles down..will put them back up!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; your welcome.. Figured I would share I know I like to keep my handles on my Selma up for the same reason


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My large fuchsia riley was delivered today from Belk! She came beautifully wrapped in original packaging and placed inside a large box with lots of bubble wrap. Extremely impressed with the way Belk shipped her. My only minor problem is that there is some black edge coating on the front of the leather charm. She is now sold out at belk so I think I will keep her. The rest of the bag is perfect with even pebbling of the leather and stitching looks great too. I would be afraid that a replacement might not look as great overall plus I might take the charm off anyway.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> All sprayed and condition and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn you handle marks go away .. Be careful when you store yours that your handles are up !! I know these marks will go .. Chili is hard to find so I'll live with it



She's gorgeous! !


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> My large fuchsia riley was delivered today from Belk! She came beautifully wrapped in original packaging and placed inside a large box with lots of bubble wrap. Extremely impressed with the way Belk shipped her. My only minor problem is that there is some black edge coating on the front of the leather charm. She is now sold out at belk so I think I will keep her. The rest of the bag is perfect with even pebbling of the leather and stitching looks great too. I would be afraid that a replacement might not look as great overall plus I might take the charm off anyway.



Yeah so happy to hear that!! Funny mine has the same thing when I condition mine I'm thinking it will go if not oh well the bag looks good. They do pack very well macys needs to take tips from them &#128512;


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> She's gorgeous! !



Thank you .. It was hard choosing a color for tomorrow hopefully I find an outfit to match &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello, ladies, I´m considering a medium or large Riley (I´m 5'3'', slight build), and have 2 questions:

-How heavy is it in comparison with the Jet Set Top-Zip Medium Tote? (my only MK so far)

-Can the short straps of the medium or large Riley be worn over the shoulder, or are they too tight? Also, are they tight on the elbow if worn over a winter coat?

Thank you so much in advance for your kind help!


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> All sprayed and condition and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn you handle marks go away .. Be careful when you store yours that your handles are up !! I know these marks will go .. Chili is hard to find so I'll live with it



Love the chili color! If he hadn't come out with Fuschia, that was my next one!


----------



## Christa72720

Pimpernel said:


> Hello, ladies, I´m considering a medium or large Riley (I´m 5'3'', slight build), and have 2 questions:
> 
> -How heavy is it in comparison with the Jet Set Top-Zip Medium Tote? (my only MK so far)
> 
> -Can the short straps of the medium or large Riley be worn over the shoulder, or are they too tight? Also, are they tight on the elbow if worn over a winter coat?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your kind help!


I would say it's not heavy at all. I am 5'4 and can carry it crossover style, hits at about the hip. It is definitely too small of an opening for a winter coat with the handles on your shoulder, but possible on your elbow. . I can get it over my shoulder with a tshirt but it is very tight and not comfortable to carry that way.


----------



## Kc14

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond! I have ordered small Riley in peanut from Macy's. I'm hoping I like it and it is packaged well. I have the medium Selma messenger in peanut, and I'm wondering how much bigger the Riley is. Hopefully a little. I plan on wearing it cross body often, so I'm hoping it wears well on me, only being five feet. I personally wouldn't say the peanut saffiano looks more luxurious, just a tad darker. It's a great year round neutral. I ordered it Wednesday. Hope to receive it soon with express shipping!


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Love the chili color! If he hadn't come out with Fuschia, that was my next one!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; they are all so pretty  hopefully when the fall colors come out you get get another one &#128521;


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; they are all so pretty  hopefully when the fall colors come out you get get another one &#128521;



Fingers crossed for Dark Dune or Pearl grey!!!


----------



## Sarah03

The large Riley has disappeared from the MK website. [emoji15]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> The large Riley has disappeared from the MK website. [emoji15]




What does this mean.. Adding new colors!?!?


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> What does this mean.. Adding new colors!?!?




I sure hope so!!  If they take it away I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## MKbaglover

Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-mi...eather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark Khaki


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-mi...eather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark Khaki



 Oh my gosh that is gorgeous I hope that color comes to the US because that's really nice


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-mi...eather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark Khaki



oh no..i wanted a dark khaki riley! but i got my large peanut riley for such a good deal. i need to get off of this forum.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> oh no..i wanted a dark khaki riley! but i got my large peanut riley for such a good deal. i need to get off of this forum.


I wanted the fuscia riley as my next bag but as I'm now getting the tile blue selma I think I will wait as there will hopefully be more colours coming out in this.  I'm slowly learning to have patience in my bag hunts, as I will always want the next colour released!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> oh no..i wanted a dark khaki riley! but i got my large peanut riley for such a good deal. i need to get off of this forum.


I'm sure it will, I thought would people a heads up as it seems these colours are here before they get to you guys.  I really like this colour but I am holding out for a dark green bag in this


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I wanted the fuscia riley as my next bag but as I'm now getting the tile blue selma I think I will wait as there will hopefully be more colours coming out in this.  I'm slowly learning to have patience in my bag hunts, as I will always want the next colour released!



aghhh i dont know what to do. i used a $100 macys gift card for peanut riley and it was marked down to $206, then I used a 20% discount (or 25% i cant remember). i also have a peanut selma medium messenger so i have 2 peanut bags. would much rather prefer dark khaki but not sure if it will ever get down to $206 plus discount. Large black riley has never been that much reduced, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> aghhh i dont know what to do. i used a $100 macys gift card for peanut riley and it was marked down to $206, then I used a 20% discount (or 25% i cant remember). i also have a peanut selma medium messenger so i have 2 peanut bags. would much rather prefer dark khaki but not sure if it will ever get down to $206 plus discount. Large black riley has never been that much reduced, so it's hard to tell.


Oh dear, chances are it will be popular and not greatly reduced but if you return the peanut then by the time dark khaki makes its way over you can have saved some money and there may be another 20/ 25% discount day (obviously I don't know how often those things happen over there).  So you may not get such a great discount but it would be the colour you want and you wouldn't have 2 peanut bags.  On the other hand Peanut Riley and peanut messenger are 2 very different bags and can use the riley now 
If it were me I would go for dark khaki as peanut in the soft leather looked too yellow for me.


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-mi...eather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark Khaki




Now that's pretty. I hope they make it in medium


----------



## TnC

Dark khaki Riley is pretty!


----------



## tdungey

MKbaglover said:


> Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-mi...eather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark Khaki




It's so pretty!


----------



## Christa72720

dark Khaki???
What?!?!?!?&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Look what I found in John Lewis!!! A Dark Khaki Small Riley!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-michael-kors-riley-small-leather-satchel-bag/p1887308?colour=Dark%20Khaki


This confirms it.  The Riley looks awesome in neutral colors.


----------



## melbo

I just saw medium Riley at Macy's and omg I'm dying! I want it in black!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> oh no..i wanted a dark khaki riley! but i got my large peanut riley for such a good deal. i need to get off of this forum.



I just saw dark khaki at my local Macy's.   Didn't think I cared for the color but as soon as I saw it in person in Riley (soft leather) I have quickly changed my mind.   It's gorgeous!   I need to get off TPF too!  I'm so on a self ban,  lol!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I just saw dark khaki at my local Macy's.   Didn't think I cared for the color but as soon as I saw it in person in Riley (soft leather) I have quickly changed my mind.   It's gorgeous!   I need to get off TPF too!  I'm so on a self ban,  lol!



Did you buy it I would love the info on it can you message me or send it in here so they can look it up &#128522;&#128522; oh me goodness love Riley


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> I just saw dark khaki at my local Macy's.   Didn't think I cared for the color but as soon as I saw it in person in Riley (soft leather) I have quickly changed my mind.   It's gorgeous!   I need to get off TPF too!  I'm so on a self ban,  lol!







smileydimples said:


> Did you buy it I would love the info on it can you message me or send it in here so they can look it up [emoji4][emoji4] oh me goodness love Riley




I'd like the info too please


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> I'd like the info too please



No, didn't buy it,  just saw it as I was doing my presale.   I'll look when I go do my pickup Sunday.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> No, didn't buy it,  just saw it as I was doing my presale.   I'll look when I go do my pickup Sunday.



was it the large?? i think i have to go tomorrow and do an exchange....


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> was it the large?? i think i have to go tomorrow and do an exchange....



LOL well dark khaki is a beautiful color and you already have a peanut color in your collection so it's ok if you end up exchanging


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> was it the large?? i think i have to go tomorrow and do an exchange....



Omg, I just called my macys and spoke with them, asking about the bag I saw and told them where I saw it.   Apparently I saw "peanut" not dark khaki.   So sorry!   That's probably why I liked it.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I just called my macys and spoke with them, asking about the bag I saw and told them where I saw it.   Apparently I saw "peanut" not dark khaki.   So sorry!   That's probably why I liked it.





Awwwww man [emoji31][emoji31] I guess that saved me some money for now. Hahaha it happens peanut is pretty that's why I bought it 

Should definetly be on your list
Haha maybe a good thing you called I think all of us girls would have driven the sales girls crazy looking for it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Now I don't feel bad eyeing this beauty


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I just called my macys and spoke with them, asking about the bag I saw and told them where I saw it.   Apparently I saw "peanut" not dark khaki.   So sorry!   That's probably why I liked it.



lol that's okay, you saved me a trip to Macy's tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Awwwww man [emoji31][emoji31] I guess that saved me some money for now. Hahaha it happens peanut is pretty that's why I bought it
> 
> Should definetly be on your list
> Haha maybe a good thing you called I think all of us girls would have driven the sales girls crazy looking for it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Now I don't feel bad eyeing this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026684
> View attachment 3026685



I just love the shape of Riley..now this one would be a knockout! Such an eye catcher!


----------



## Christa72720

This beauty is going to be on 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
serious repeat for a while!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Awwwww man [emoji31][emoji31] I guess that saved me some money for now. Hahaha it happens peanut is pretty that's why I bought it
> 
> Should definetly be on your list
> Haha maybe a good thing you called I think all of us girls would have driven the sales girls crazy looking for it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Now I don't feel bad eyeing this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026684
> View attachment 3026685



This is a beauty!   I guess I'm a bit relieved it wasn't dark khaki, saved me from getting another bag, lol!  Oh and you and pinkalicious too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> This beauty is going to be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious repeat for a while!



Fuschia riley is SO fab! You look great!

I've been using my raspberry ava nonstop. MK's pinks are to die for!


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> Fuschia riley is SO fab! You look great!
> 
> I've been using my raspberry ava nonstop. MK's pinks are to die for!




Thanks! MK makes the best pinks! Love the pop of color they add to any outfit&#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> This beauty is going to be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious repeat for a while!



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## melbo

Christa72720 said:


> This beauty is going to be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious repeat for a while!



Gorgeous!


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> This beauty is going to be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious repeat for a while!


This is my favourite colour in the Riley (I also like black), I wanedt to get this but I might now wait to see if there is a dark green or purple to come out before I buy!  I love your shoes too!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> This beauty is going to be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious repeat for a while!


Such a pretty pop of color for the summer!


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> You look fantastic!!!


Thanks!&#128515;


----------



## Christa72720

melbo said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty pop of color for the summer!


Agreed!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> This is my favourite colour in the Riley (I also like black), I wanedt to get this but I might now wait to see if there is a dark green or purple to come out before I buy!  I love your shoes too!



Thanks! I love the black too and I am hoping he comes out with a Dark Dune or Pearl Grey!


----------



## CinthiaZ

The Riley really is gorgeous! You all have great taste. I think it is beautiful in ANY color! What a great bag! I have the Tristan which is very similar and I am quite happy with it. Just love that MK leather!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards. 

Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love! 
View attachment 3028903


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903



oh my goodness lucky girl!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903




congrats! isn't riley something special?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> oh my goodness lucky girl!!!



I had a hard time choosing a color, but went with my first love, blue.


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had a hard time choosing a color, but went with my first love, blue.



You picked well  have......... wanted mine back so bad but it hasnt gone on sale so I am jelly especially since Dillards charges so much for shipping and I got  pale blue Cindy so I really shouldn't want it


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903




Gorgeous!!!  The pale blue is so pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> You picked well  have......... wanted mine back so bad but it hasnt gone on sale so I am jelly especially since Dillards charges so much for shipping and I got  pale blue Cindy so I really shouldn't want it




You may still find one. I have the pale blue Cindy as well, but that didn't stop me from getting Riley.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  The pale blue is so pretty. Enjoy!




Thanks! I almost went with peanut, chili or watermelon but couldn't resist the blue.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903



L-O-V-E!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; she's a stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just joined the Riley clubhouse with Pale Blue in large. 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow.  Love love love!
> View attachment 3028903


This one is truly gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

Put this girl on pre sale this week 
	

		
			
		

		
	





With and without flash. She was only 187 since they were doing the pre sale while clearance was additional 25 off
Not sure how you take of snake skin leather 
Anyone know


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Put this girl on pre sale this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029055
> View attachment 3029057
> View attachment 3029058
> 
> With and without flash. She was only 187 since they were doing the pre sale while clearance was additional 25 off
> Not sure how you take of snake skin leather
> Anyone know



Whoa that's a stunner! You're the queen of Riley's! So beautiful &#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> congrats! isn't riley something special?




Thanks!  Sure is!  I love how much room  this bag has. 

Unfortunately I just saw the weather forecast for tomorrow is 70% chance of rain, so Riley will have to wait for a drier day. 

I've got Fuschia Selma loaded up and ready to roll for tomorrow instead. No hardship there. I do love my Selmas.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!




Thanks! I'm thrilled to have her.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Put this girl on pre sale this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029055
> View attachment 3029057
> View attachment 3029058
> 
> With and without flash. She was only 187 since they were doing the pre sale while clearance was additional 25 off
> Not sure how you take of snake skin leather
> Anyone know



Omg,  you're getting it?!  This is truly unique and the Riley is a great style.  As this is "embossed" leather snakeskin,  I condition mine like regular soft leather.   Anyone else?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> L-O-V-E!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] she's a stunner! Congratulations!




Thanks!  I love how soft the leather is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> This one is truly gorgeous!




Thanks! I love how soft and feminine the pale blue is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Put this girl on pre sale this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029055
> View attachment 3029057
> View attachment 3029058
> 
> With and without flash. She was only 187 since they were doing the pre sale while clearance was additional 25 off
> Not sure how you take of snake skin leather
> Anyone know




I've seen this IRL and its gorgeous.


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've seen this IRL and its gorgeous.




It's beautiful in person way better than the stick pic 



myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  you're getting it?!  This is truly unique and the Riley is a great style.  As this is "embossed" leather snakeskin,  I condition mine like regular soft leather.   Anyone else?




Yes I am ... I pick her up Sunday [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I didn't think I'd find her in large at macys but I did and had to have her just want to make sure I take good care of her 



TnC said:


> Whoa that's a stunner! You're the queen of Riley's! So beautiful [emoji7]




[emoji4][emoji4] I just have such a love for her [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]thank you so much , isn't she something else


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I tried her on in the store and almost bought her .. Tell u the story tomorrow once I get an update


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Okay I tried her on in the store and almost bought her .. Tell u the story tomorrow once I get an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029267
> View attachment 3029268
> View attachment 3029270



White leather and gold hardware are the perfect combination....
Hope to hear some good news tomorrow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Okay I tried her on in the store and almost bought her .. Tell u the story tomorrow once I get an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029267
> View attachment 3029268
> View attachment 3029270


Looks very pretty in white!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Okay I tried her on in the store and almost bought her .. Tell u the story tomorrow once I get an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029267
> View attachment 3029268
> View attachment 3029270


So pretty!


----------



## Kc14

My small peanut Riley came from Macy's, and she was packaged TERRIBLY. Not in a box, but shoved into a too tight envelope/ paper sack type thing. She was wrinkled, and the tag was not attached. I opened her to find one measly piece of paper inside to stuff her, and inside the bag I found the receipt. The tag was STAPLED to the receipt with the bottom of the tag ripped off ( where the price usually is.) There was also no storage bag. I know sometimes bags don't have them, but for a $298 bag ( originally ) I expected one. As far as the bag itself goes, I do like it. I'm thinking it was a return. It's a great size for me, being sons all. The wrinkles have smoothed out. It hangs a little funny cross body. Actually, I think I'm getting neurotic about how bags hang crossbody! Lol. I have medium Selma messenger, and I almost like how it hangs better cross body. The stiffness doesn't bother me. Debating if I should keep Riley. ( and waiting till my hubby sees his Macy's bill!) lol


----------



## Kc14

Meant "being so small" lol


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Put this girl on pre sale this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029055
> View attachment 3029057
> View attachment 3029058
> 
> With and without flash. She was only 187 since they were doing the pre sale while clearance was additional 25 off
> Not sure how you take of snake skin leather
> Anyone know



So pretty! Would you say the small interior is pretty roomy? I love Riley but Large would be too much for me


----------



## Pinkalicious

Kc14 said:


> My small peanut Riley came from Macy's, and she was packaged TERRIBLY. Not in a box, but shoved into a too tight envelope/ paper sack type thing. She was wrinkled, and the tag was not attached. I opened her to find one measly piece of paper inside to stuff her, and inside the bag I found the receipt. The tag was STAPLED to the receipt with the bottom of the tag ripped off ( where the price usually is.) There was also no storage bag. I know sometimes bags don't have them, but for a $298 bag ( originally ) I expected one. As far as the bag itself goes, I do like it. I'm thinking it was a return. It's a great size for me, being sons all. The wrinkles have smoothed out. It hangs a little funny cross body. Actually, I think I'm getting neurotic about how bags hang crossbody! Lol. I have medium Selma messenger, and I almost like how it hangs better cross body. The stiffness doesn't bother me. Debating if I should keep Riley. ( and waiting till my hubby sees his Macy's bill!) lol



Sorry to hear that. Mine also came from Macy's and the dustbag was hiding inside, but at least it was stuffed. I think mine was also a return because it did not have the price on the tag (it was ripped) and it did not have any other wrapping besides the tissue paper on the zipper. I am wondering if all the rileys they shipped out from online were returns now. Mine luckily had no damage and was packaged properly, and came with a dustbag so I didn't mind. But I know how awful it is to see a bag carelessly packed like that and without a heads up that we are receiving returns. 

What's most important is if you like it or not, and whether you can deal with the quality and condition. The leather is supple and luxurious so I think it should be okay in due time but maybe see if you can bring it to your local Macy's and do an even exchange if they have it in stock, if it bothers you? Large peanut riley is sold out online now on Macys and Nordstroms website so I knew I wanted to keep mine even if it was a return.

Post pics


----------



## smileydimples

I know I already posted this pic when I bought her but then I lost my mind and returned her.. Then I realized how stupid that was to return it...Not knowing what love I would have for this bag.. This is by far my favorite bag!!! and after receiving the damaged Greenwich this baby is on presale .. I had to hunt one down since a lot of places were sold out and I was not going to have her shipped so  happy to say she will be mine again and will never go back to that store once she comes home just a little pale blue sky [emoji175][emoji175]  ... Yes another Riley can't wait to take a Riley family picture


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> So pretty! Would you say the small interior is pretty roomy? I love Riley but Large would be too much for me




I wish I would have take a pic I still think you could fit slot of stuff in it. But I can't remember.. What about a medium size that might be perfect [emoji6] Riley is such an awesome bag and the leather is soooooo soft and pretty I could sniff and touch her all day let me know what you decide


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> I know I already posted this pic when I bought her but then I lost my mind and returned her.. Then I realized how stupid that was to return it...Not knowing what love I would have for this bag.. This is by far my favorite bag!!! and after receiving the damaged Greenwich this baby is on presale .. I had to hunt one down since a lot of places were sold out and I was not going to have her shipped so  happy to say she will be mine again and will never go back to that store once she comes home just a little pale blue sky [emoji175][emoji175]  ... Yes another Riley can't wait to take a Riley family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030287
> View attachment 3030289




Good for you!  Can't wait for the pictures!  

If it ever stops raining long enough here, I will get to carry mine. It really is such a pretty color. I'm like you with also having a pale blue Cindy, but I think you can never have too many blue bags.


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good for you!  Can't wait for the pictures!
> 
> If it ever stops raining long enough here, I will get to carry mine. It really is such a pretty color. I'm like you with also having a pale blue Cindy, but I think you can never have too many blue bags.



We're twins &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; at least our Cindys have different color hardware &#128521; it's a beautiful color &#128525;&#128525; I agree especially since you can wear blue with so many things 
Can't wait for you to wear yours


----------



## michelleliang

I just ordered presale for this Sunday's 25% off at my local Macy's. Will be shipped to me. They only have one left and with scratches.

I saw the medium one, tried both medium and large. I am 5'4,130lbs. Large one does not look too big at all and it is not a heavy bag.

If u want to wear sideway on your shoulder, just shorten the belt, just looks fine.

The large one looks more like louis vuitton lock it, I prefer the shape of large over the medium one.


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> I know I already posted this pic when I bought her but then I lost my mind and returned her.. Then I realized how stupid that was to return it...Not knowing what love I would have for this bag.. This is by far my favorite bag!!! and after receiving the damaged Greenwich this baby is on presale .. I had to hunt one down since a lot of places were sold out and I was not going to have her shipped so  happy to say she will be mine again and will never go back to that store once she comes home just a little pale blue sky [emoji175][emoji175]  ... Yes another Riley can't wait to take a Riley family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030287
> View attachment 3030289



What size did you get?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> We're twins &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; at least our Cindys have different color hardware &#55357;&#56841; it's a beautiful color &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I agree especially since you can wear blue with so many things
> Can't wait for you to wear yours


 
Excellent point about the hardware colors!  I like the way you think, lol.  Hopefull I can wear her soon.  We are in a rainy spell lately, and that's when the saffiano or pebbled leather comes out to play.


----------



## Pinkalicious

michelleliang said:


> I just ordered presale for this Sunday's 25% off at my local Macy's. Will be shipped to me. They only have one left and with scratches.
> 
> I saw the medium one, tried both medium and large. I am 5'4,130lbs. Large one does not look too big at all and it is not a heavy bag.
> 
> If u want to wear sideway on your shoulder, just shorten the belt, just looks fine.
> 
> The large one looks more like louis vuitton lock it, I prefer the shape of large over the medium one.



What color did you get? I'm 5'3" and yes the large is a perfect size, not too big at all! Just nice and roomy The leather is so soft and the bag is sooo light. I love it! This bag is perfect for lighter colors and darker colors...really great bag


----------



## michelleliang

Pinkalicious said:


> What color did you get? I'm 5'3" and yes the large is a perfect size, not too big at all! Just nice and roomy The leather is so soft and the bag is sooo light. I love it! This bag is perfect for lighter colors and darker colors...really great bag



Yes, agree on large not big at all. I was not sure b4 i saw in real person as I am only 5'4, not tall. Cant wait to get it!

I ordered the large one in pale blue. They have water melon on sale, but I love the pale blue.

BTW, yesterday I also saw some mk bags in blossom pink. So pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Luvtoteach said:


> I am thinking about getting a Riley bag. Do you like the small version or large version of the Riley? What do you like about the Riley and what do you dislike about Riley?  This will be my first Michael Kors Bag! Thanks for your help!


I think the Riley is gorgeous in any size. All this hog wash, about genuine soft leather creasing, etc. just blows my mind! I have been carrying leather bags for 40 years and I have many that still look great that are over 35 years old. If you do crease the bag for some odd reason, it comes out quite easily. All you have to do is stuff it and let sit for a couple hours, if that. Really you can just put your stuff in it and it will be fine. .  I have my large pink Tristan which is very similar to the Riley in the same soft leather, stuffed in the saddle bag of my motorcycle all the time. I take it out and it looks fine.I even fold in half and it shakes right out! 


The Riley is a beautiful bag in any size. It all depends how much you have to carry what size you should get, because it's not just about how it will LOOK. It also matters what your needs are. Do you carry a lot? If so , go with the large. I always think it is much better to have too much room, than not enough. 

Here is a pic of me with my large Tristan, which is about the same size as the large Riley. Keep in mind that I am very short at only 5 feet tall. You can tell, because my pants are too long, as always! lol!  By the way, I had just taken this out of my saddle bags that I had it stuffed into...Do you see any creases?? lol!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Some of you might be getting your wish soon: 


http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-kors-riley-large-satchel-pearl-grey/p1967409 


Pearl Grey Riley!!!!


----------



## tdungey

cavaliermum said:


> some of you might be getting your wish soon:
> 
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-kors-riley-large-satchel-pearl-grey/p1967409
> 
> 
> pearl grey riley!!!!



&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128515;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## melbo

Cavaliermum said:


> Some of you might be getting your wish soon:
> 
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-kors-riley-large-satchel-pearl-grey/p1967409
> 
> 
> Pearl Grey Riley!!!!



Omg! Wow! I would sooo do it, especially with SHW! Siigh I hope it comes out in lavender &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Omg! Wow! I would sooo do it, especially with SHW! Siigh I hope it comes out in lavender &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Id faint if they came out with Lavender!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Cavaliermum said:


> Some of you might be getting your wish soon:
> 
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-kors-riley-large-satchel-pearl-grey/p1967409
> 
> 
> Pearl Grey Riley!!!!



That is gorgeous!!!! I think the Riley is going to be one of his most popular designs with all the beautiful colors being released.....


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> omg! Wow! I would sooo do it, especially with shw! Siigh i hope it comes out in lavender &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



+1!


----------



## smileydimples

Had to show her off .......... Miss SnakeyRiley 
I just love all her colors, so happy I found her in a large


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Had to show her off .......... Miss SnakeyRiley
> I just love all her colors, so happy I found her in a large



That's one sexy bag!!! I'm imagining her with some killer brown boots in the Fall.....


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Had to show her off .......... Miss SnakeyRiley
> I just love all her colors, so happy I found her in a large


Gorgeous...and I don't usually go for snake skin.  This one's a keeper!


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> That's one sexy bag!!! I'm imagining her with some killer brown boots in the Fall.....




Thank you ... Yup she will look so hot with boots!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]



ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous...and I don't usually go for snake skin.  This one's a keeper!




Thank you , I don't either but she was an eye catcher plus I love Riley so I had to have her [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Nichaidez

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ... Yup she will look so hot with boots!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , I don't either but she was an eye catcher plus I love Riley so I had to have her [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



I love the snake Riley... 		Too bad my order got cancelled from L&T


----------



## fergielicious

Question....do you ladies think the indents in the Riley leather will eventually smooth itself out? Ordered online from Nordstroms and box was completely crushed!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Had to show her off .......... Miss SnakeyRiley
> 
> I just love all her colors, so happy I found her in a large




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> I love the snake Riley... 		Too bad my order got cancelled from L&T


Boo I remember I'm so sorry I do know Ithat I have two different Macy's stores that still have It in stock it was still there on Sunday when I picked mine up if you want the info to be able to call and get one shipped to you


----------



## Pinkalicious

fergielicious said:


> Question....do you ladies think the indents in the Riley leather will eventually smooth itself out? Ordered online from Nordstroms and box was completely crushed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033151



hmmm, i do have some indents on my peanut riley, but im not sure about those..especially cuz the color is so light. do you have a nordstroms near you where you can do an exchange? otherwise nordies is really easy to just ship it back and do an exchange that way


----------



## Sarah03

I just ordered pale blue!  It's on sale thru Dillards. It was getting harder to find, so I figured I better get one while they're still around. [emoji41]


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> I just ordered pale blue!  It's on sale thru Dillards. It was getting harder to find, so I figured I better get one while they're still around. [emoji41]



Yes !! Congrats they are very hard to find cant wait to see yours


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Had to show her off .......... Miss SnakeyRiley
> I just love all her colors, so happy I found her in a large


Ooo she wears on your arm nicely!


----------



## Nichaidez

smileydimples said:


> Boo I remember I'm so sorry I do know Ithat I have two different Macy's stores that still have It in stock it was still there on Sunday when I picked mine up if you want the info to be able to call and get one shipped to you


Do u think it will still be at $187?


----------



## smileydimples

Nichaidez said:


> Do u think it will still be at $187?



No it's not right now that was for the pre sale for the private sale  &#128533;&#128533;&#128533; now it would be additional 20 percent off the marked down price


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo she wears on your arm nicely!



Why thank you ... I just stare at her she is so hot!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Why thank you ... I just stare at her she is so hot!!



it really is a sexy bag! can you imagine it with an all black outfit and some boots


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> it really is a sexy bag! can you imagine it with an all black outfit and some boots



Yes&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; funny I was walking to my car holding her and just staring down.. Hehe 
It will be so hot with black and boots


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Yes !! Congrats they are very hard to find cant wait to see yours




Thank you. My MK boutique and Macy's had them, but not on sale. This girl needs a bargain!!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you. My MK boutique and Macy's had them, but not on sale. This girl needs a bargain!!



I only got mine with the private sale  with the 25 percent off I'm like you I need a sale too  
Twins


----------



## fergielicious

Pinkalicious said:


> hmmm, i do have some indents on my peanut riley, but im not sure about those..especially cuz the color is so light. do you have a nordstroms near you where you can do an exchange? otherwise nordies is really easy to just ship it back and do an exchange that way




No Nordies here in New Mexico. They can't send me a replacement because they are sold out online and in stores. I might just have to send this one back and order from Macy's or Dillard's....sucks to have to wait some more! I do love the Riley though!


----------



## Nichaidez

smileydimples said:


> No it's not right now that was for the pre sale for the private sale  &#128533;&#128533;&#128533; now it would be additional 20 percent off the marked down price



I think I am going wait


----------



## Cavaliermum

Still waiting for mine to be shipped, ordered Friday and still no shipping confirmation


----------



## Christa72720

Cavaliermum said:


> Some of you might be getting your wish soon:
> 
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/michael-kors-riley-large-satchel-pearl-grey/p1967409
> 
> 
> Pearl Grey Riley!!!!



Oh yay!!! I am so excited! Does the UK usually get bags before US? I sure hope that color makes its way here!


----------



## Christa72720

fergielicious said:


> No Nordies here in New Mexico. They can't send me a replacement because they are sold out online and in stores. I might just have to send this one back and order from Macy's or Dillard's....sucks to have to wait some more! I do love the Riley though!



Just an FYI,  on Sunday I saw the large peanut at the MK store at City Creek Center in UT that was clearance with an additional 25 off.


----------



## rosevelours

Please help, which one should I keep? I think the peanut would be a great neutral, looking good with jeans which is my daily outfit. As I also ordered a Hamilton n/s in Clementine this maybe will be "enough colour" since my bag colours are brown, black and navy. I always think that "loud" colours are not easy to combine with an outfit. Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## keishapie1973

rosevelours said:


> Please help, which one should I keep? I think the peanut would be a great neutral, looking good with jeans which is my daily outfit. As I also ordered a Hamilton n/s in Clementine this maybe will be "enough colour" since my bag colours are brown, black and navy. I always think that "loud" colours are not easy to combine with an outfit. Thanks in advance for your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 3033790



I love the peanut Riley. It really does look fantastic with jeans. Since, that's your daily outfit, I would definitely keep it. Plus your clementine Hamilton will be your pop of color. Clementine is also a great color.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Id faint if they came out with Lavender!!


 
Lavender would be awesome!


----------



## Cavaliermum

AARGH!!!  Macy's are a pain in the arse!!!!  Just got an e-mail from them to say my order has been cancelled as their computer system had a meltdown when I ordered, but they have the stock so they will honour the sale price if I order again???  WTF! Why can't they just send the bag if they have it in stock? ullhair: ullhair: ullhair:


----------



## Pinkalicious

rosevelours said:


> Please help, which one should I keep? I think the peanut would be a great neutral, looking good with jeans which is my daily outfit. As I also ordered a Hamilton n/s in Clementine this maybe will be "enough colour" since my bag colours are brown, black and navy. I always think that "loud" colours are not easy to combine with an outfit. Thanks in advance for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033790




Peanut! I really think it matches everything. Here's mine.. Look how gorgeous and rich this color is!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> AARGH!!!  Macy's are a pain in the arse!!!!  Just got an e-mail from them to say my order has been cancelled as their computer system had a meltdown when I ordered, but they have the stock so they will honour the sale price if I order again???  WTF! Why can't they just send the bag if they have it in stock? ullhair: ullhair: ullhair:




Oh no! Which color did u order? You should get it again with the sale price! Maybe they can expedite shipping too??


----------



## rosevelours

Thank you very much for your opinions! I really think I will keep the Riley in peanut! The colour and the leather is really georgeous! I wasn't sure about the shoulderstrap, but I think it is ok, as I mostly wear it over the shoulder and not handheld.


----------



## Cavaliermum

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no! Which color did u order? You should get it again with the sale price! Maybe they can expedite shipping too??



I ordered large Chilli.  It was only £151 (price is £330 here) so at less than half price it was too good a bargain to miss.  I've reordered so fingers crossed they don't screw it up again &#128544;


----------



## Sarah03

rosevelours said:


> Thank you very much for your opinions! I really think I will keep the Riley in peanut! The colour and the leather is really georgeous! I wasn't sure about the shoulderstrap, but I think it is ok, as I mostly wear it over the shoulder and not handheld.




That was going to be my suggestion!  It's such a pretty color. I think it's very classy!


----------



## bagsncakes

I didn't know there was Riley in khaki!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariamshah said:


> I didn't know there was Riley in khaki!
> View attachment 3036010


 


Very pretty!  Is it khaki?  Or blush? Either way, it's pretty.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but there really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!

Here is another listing on ebay , for same watermelon Riley with exact same matching wallet, for 349.00 plus shipping! Whoop1 What a Steal I just got! I can't believe it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...fb042d&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201369730050


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!



Score!!!  Another great pop of color to your collection.   Can wait for pics!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Score!!!  Another great pop of color to your collection.   Can wait for pics!


Thanks! I do wear a lot of this color anyhow ( when I'm not on the Harley! lol!)  I love to contrast it with turquoise. Looks so summery and pretty. Goes great with a good tan. Keep your fingers crossed they go thru with the purchase. If it was me, I think I'd cancel it! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but there really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!
> 
> Here is another listing on ebay , for same watermelon Riley with exact same matching wallet, for 349.00 plus shipping! Whoop1 What a Steal I just got! I can't believe it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...fb042d&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201369730050



Lucky girl that's so awesome!!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Lucky girl that's so awesome!!!!!


Thanks Smiley! I am freaking out! Now let's see if she keeps the deal or not. I sure hope so. She is obligated under ebay contract. We'll see. Keeping my fingers crossed. I did pay for it already.


----------



## CocoChannel

I just picked up a large python snakeskin riley!!!! I hope it's love at first sight!! and also that the scales don't fall off!?! ..hoping it's made pretty well fingers crossed 
p.s the fulton carryall wallet I ordered in Raspberry from Belk is going back it had a mark in the leather on the front and it really bothered me too much to keep it.


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> I just picked up a large python snakeskin riley!!!! I hope it's love at first sight!! and also that the scales don't fall off!?! ..hoping it's made pretty well fingers crossed



Ohhhh congrats bag twin!! I have been wearing mine all this week no issues at all I just conditioned it before I used it


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Smiley! I am freaking out! Now let's see if she keeps the deal or not. I sure hope so. She is obligated under ebay contract. We'll see. Keeping my fingers crossed. I did pay for it already.



Fingers crossed it's such a great color and you got the wallet awesome!!! I hope she does &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but there really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!
> 
> Here is another listing on ebay , for same watermelon Riley with exact same matching wallet, for 349.00 plus shipping! Whoop1 What a Steal I just got! I can't believe it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...fb042d&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201369730050




WOWZA that is really lucky!! What a great price!!! Hope you get it


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> WOWZA that is really lucky!! What a great price!!! Hope you get it


Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed. She can't be very happy with that price. She should have put a resrve on the auction. We'll see.  I just found another one in black but it is missing the charm, at only 101.00!!  In black.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but there really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!
> 
> Here is another listing on ebay , for same watermelon Riley with exact same matching wallet, for 349.00 plus shipping! Whoop1 What a Steal I just got! I can't believe it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...fb042d&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201369730050


 
Excellent score!!  Looking forward to your reveal pictures.  Congrats!!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhh congrats bag twin!! I have been wearing mine all this week no issues at all I just conditioned it before I used it



Thank you!! I will make sure I condition it before carrying.


----------



## bagsncakes

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Is it khaki?  Or blush? Either way, it's pretty.




It's khaki according to the Harrods website.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhh congrats bag twin!! I have been wearing mine all this week no issues at all I just conditioned it before I used it


So glad to hear that. I really wonder when leather became so scary??!! lol!  It cracks me up. Everyone is dog gone afraid of it. It's really quite durable. I have had some of my leather bags for over 3 decades. Dang! I'm old! lol!  But those bags will outlive me. I'm sure of it. I can see my daughter wearing them all now, and of course it will be over my dead body! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! I do wear a lot of this color anyhow ( when I'm not on the Harley! lol!)  I love to contrast it with turquoise. Looks so summery and pretty. Goes great with a good tan. Keep your fingers crossed they go thru with the purchase. If it was me, I think I'd cancel it! lol!




You got a great deal!!! However, if I was the seller, I'd probably cancel it too....[emoji28]


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> You got a great deal!!! However, if I was the seller, I'd probably cancel it too....[emoji28]


lol! No kidding! But that's what happens when you don't put a reserve price on your auction. Happens to me once in awhile too, but not very often because I make sure I get the style name in the title, when I list them. That is where she screwed up. She just emailed me and said it will ship tomorrow! I am so excited! I just got this lovely, in the mail today. This a Poshmark steal for only 80.00! Originally retailed for 298.00! 

MK FALLON in silver metallic. I wanted turquoise, but couldn't get the seller to respond! I think she listed it and disappeared! But this silver will work, from a different seller.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just won a Riley in watermelon, with the matching wallet on ebay, for only 137.00 including shipping!! Now let's see if the seller sends it. She may not be too happy with the price. She didn't even KNOW it was a Riley and didn't have in the title, thus the low bidding! WHOOP! I am not real keen on the gold hardware, but there really isn't much hardware on it anyway, and I really do love this bag in the watermelon!!  Will post my own pics when it gets here. This is what it looks like in the watermelon. I JUST LOVE  EBAY AUCTIONS!!! You just can't get better deals ANYWHERE!
> 
> Here is another listing on ebay , for same watermelon Riley with exact same matching wallet, for 349.00 plus shipping! Whoop1 What a Steal I just got! I can't believe it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...fb042d&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201369730050



Congrats CinthiaZ! I'm very jelly! Enjoy her! Rileys the next bag on my list!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed. She can't be very happy with that price. She should have put a resrve on the auction. We'll see.  I just found another one in black but it is missing the charm, at only 101.00!!  In black.



You should so buy it! For that price? Heck, I take all my charms off, I don't care! Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariamshah said:


> It's khaki according to the Harrods website.


 
Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! No kidding! But that's what happens when you don't put a reserve price on your auction. Happens to me once in awhile too, but not very often because I make sure I get the style name in the title, when I list them. That is where she screwed up. She just emailed me and said it will ship tomorrow! I am so excited! I just got this lovely, in the mail today. This a Poshmark steal for only 80.00! Originally retailed for 298.00!
> 
> MK FALLON in silver metallic. I wanted turquoise, but couldn't get the seller to respond! I think she listed it and disappeared! But this silver will work, from a different seller.


 
Awesome deal!  You're on a roll!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You should so buy it! For that price? Heck, I take all my charms off, I don't care! Lol


The auction ended at 124.00!!  I had just bought one already and I just received my Fallon in the same day, so I felt guilty getting another one.lol!  I thought of getting it to resell, but they don't do well without the charms and is why it sold for so much less.  Mine went for less because she didn't know it was a Riley and didn't put it in the title. So anyone who did a search for a Riley, her listing didn't come up. Do you know those charms sell for 40.00 on ebay? Some are even higher! Hope you are not throwing them away!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome deal!  You're on a roll!


Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!



Very nice collection.  However, I'm really shocked to see Selmas and Hamiltons!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!


 


Look at all the pretty purses!  I call that purse porn!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!


 
Great looking collection!


----------



## TaterTots

After looking at all these Riley's it's official!!  I'm putting her on my list of what to purchase next!  Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!  Y'all don't know the half of it! There's 16 more in my closet! lol! Yes, I have really been on a roll! All Michael Kors.Some of these are for my friends and family, but I will be adding quite a few into my closet. lol!



Beautiful! This is bag heaven!!



TaterTots said:


> After looking at all these Riley's it's official!!  I'm putting her on my list of what to purchase next!  Gorgeous bags ladies!



Oh you sooo need one, the leather is soo lovely. I carry it around my house for fun. I'm such a psycho lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection.  However, I'm really shocked to see Selmas and Hamiltons!!!


lol! GOOD CATCH!! I was wondering who would notice! lol! They are not for me!  You should win a grand prize! lol! I got the Hamiltons and the Selma,  for a steal for my sisters and one of my girlfriends. I have to admit though, that I do like Hamilton much better in the saffiano leather because it keeps that goofy, heavy lock from pulling the leather down to the floor, so the saffiano really is great on the Hamilton. I just have no use for a bag with a lock and key that doesn't even lock the bag! lol! It's great if you like that sexy 'janitor' look. I always see janitors with locks and keys on their belts! LMAO! Sorry, but I just don't get that lock and key thing. It would be great if actually locked the bag up, but for decoration only?? I just don't get it?  Maybe if it was a heart lock with the 'key to my heart' sort of thing, would be more feminine, At least the lock and key on the JOAN Satchel actually locks the bag so no can get into it. at least making it functional. But for decoration?? Really?? . All it does on the leather Hamiltons is pull the leather down. It looks terrible! Much better on the saffiano, for sure. 
   My sisters are coming in this weekend to take them off my hands. They know I am good at spotting fakes, and getting good deals, so they had me get them a couple of Hamiltons and a Selma. The rest are for me! lol! Hope that explains it.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful! This is bag heaven!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you sooo need one, the leather is soo lovely. I carry it around my house for fun. I'm such a psycho lol.


 
LOL!  That's something I would totally do!  The looks of the leather from everyones pics is really what's drawing me in.  She looks so easy to wear.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Look at all the pretty purses!  I call that purse porn!





TaterTots said:


> Great looking collection!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection.  However, I'm really shocked to see Selmas and Hamiltons!!!




Thanx! They are not all mine. I got the Hamiltons and Selma for my sisters and a friend. They know I can spot a fake a mile away and can get really good deals for them. My friends and family keep me quite busy, but what a FUN task!! lol! I get to check them all out in the comfort of my home. The rest are mine,plus the 16 still in my closet....Thanks again!


----------



## Sarah03

TaterTots said:


> After looking at all these Riley's it's official!!  I'm putting her on my list of what to purchase next!  Gorgeous bags ladies!




You definitely need one!  It's my favorite bag right now. Here's a picture to enable you a little more [emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3038130


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> You definitely need one!  It's my favorite bag right now. Here's a picture to enable you a little more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038130



It's funny since I have a peanut riley but I just love looking at other pictures of everyone else's riley, even your medium peanut one! Have you used both peanut and pale blue? Which one is your favorite and do you notice a huge size difference between the two?


----------



## TaterTots

Sarah03 said:


> You definitely need one!  It's my favorite bag right now. Here's a picture to enable you a little more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038130


 


Pinkalicious said:


> It's funny since I have a peanut riley but I just love looking at other pictures of everyone else's riley, even your medium peanut one! Have you used both peanut and pale blue? Which one is your favorite and do you notice a huge size difference between the two?


 
I'm really digging her!  And the Peanut color is just amazing!  I checked bag size measurements and I believe the Large will be just a little to big for me and what I usually carry,  so the Medium would be perfect!  I'm giving myself the weekend to really think about her,  then if nothing else just breaking down and ordering her next week.


----------



## Cavaliermum

I've cancelled my Macy's order for large Chilli.  Been a week since I ordered it and still no shipping details.  Kind of sad and relieved.  I really want a Riley but after reading the horror stories of how Macy's ship their bags I'm not sure mine would survive the trip to the UK in one piece! &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> It's funny since I have a peanut riley but I just love looking at other pictures of everyone else's riley, even your medium peanut one! Have you used both peanut and pale blue? Which one is your favorite and do you notice a huge size difference between the two?




I have only used medium so far. I really just love everything about it. The color, the size, the leather- it's perfect!  I don't think it will be too different from pale blue. They are very close in length and width, just the height is more noticeable. I can see myself using my Riley's more often than my other bags for sure. I carried the peanut for 2 weeks straight!  

I really love my coach collection, but I think I'm going to sell some of them so I can find more MK. I really need to thin the herd- I'm running out of closet space!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

After I returned fuchsia Greenwich to Belk, I made a side trip to Dillards and came home with this little cutie for 
30% off. 
View attachment 3038964


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After I returned fuchsia Greenwich to Belk, I made a side trip to Dillards and came home with this little cutie for
> 30% off.
> View attachment 3038964



Ohhhh congrats!! I hope you love her


----------



## Cavaliermum

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After I returned fuchsia Greenwich to Belk, I made a side trip to Dillards and came home with this little cutie for
> 30% off.
> View attachment 3038964



Is that the small? Looks really cute.  How is it size wise?  How much can you fit in?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhh congrats!! I hope you love her




Thanks!  I think she's going to be great. I love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cavaliermum said:


> Is that the small? Looks really cute.  How is it size wise?  How much can you fit in?




It is the small. I'll still have to get home and check her out and compare her to my large Pale Blue Riley.


----------



## smileydimples

So excited I picked up my optic white day your girl was so sweet and let me exchange my pale blue Cindy for her since now I have the pale blue Riley I didn't need to need 2 bags
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 now I have every color but black so when hubby is not home one day I will take a family picture


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cavaliermum said:


> Is that the small? Looks really cute.  How is it size wise?  How much can you fit in?




Here's a couple of comparison pics with my large pale blue. 
View attachment 3039350

View attachment 3039351


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After I returned fuchsia Greenwich to Belk, I made a side trip to Dillards and came home with this little cutie for
> 30% off.
> View attachment 3038964




Aah you got peanut! Awesome!  Great choice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Aah you got peanut! Awesome!  Great choice!




Thanks!  I like that it's a neutral and lightweight. Perfect for vacation. I decided I wanted something smaller for that.


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> View attachment 3039351




I can't stop looking at your peanut Riley so I ended up ordering one for myself. Now comes the hard part, waiting!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> So excited I picked up my optic white day your girl was so sweet and let me exchange my pale blue Cindy for her since now I have the pale blue Riley I didn't need to need 2 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039346
> View attachment 3039348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have every color but black so when hubby is not home one day I will take a family picture



The white is truly striking.   Can't wait to see your Riley family.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After I returned fuchsia Greenwich to Belk, I made a side trip to Dillards and came home with this little cutie for
> 30% off.
> View attachment 3038964




It's perfect NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> I can't stop looking at your peanut Riley so I ended up ordering one for myself. Now comes the hard part, waiting!




Oh cool! Did you order the small?  

I love my pale blue large, but I wanted something smaller for vacation, so that's how Peanut came home with me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> So excited I picked up my optic white day your girl was so sweet and let me exchange my pale blue Cindy for her since now I have the pale blue Riley I didn't need to need 2 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039346
> View attachment 3039348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have every color but black so when hubby is not home one day I will take a family picture




She looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh cool! Did you order the small?
> 
> I love my pale blue large, but I wanted something smaller for vacation, so that's how Peanut came home with me.




You just got a gorgeous vacation bag. Have a nice relaxing vacation! Yes I ordered the small peanut. I think the size is interesting. Hope it's about the size of medium Selma. I also love large Riley in pale blue so beautiful.


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She looks great on you! Congrats!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> So excited I picked up my optic white day your girl was so sweet and let me exchange my pale blue Cindy for her since now I have the pale blue Riley I didn't need to need 2 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039346
> View attachment 3039348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have every color but black so when hubby is not home one day I will take a family picture



ooooooohhhh you got her!!! she's beautiful smileydimples! need to see your riley collection now. i think black riley is gorgeous but at the same time the fall colors will be coming out before you know it and you'll definitely need a few of those


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> ooooooohhhh you got her!!! she's beautiful smileydimples! need to see your riley collection now. i think black riley is gorgeous but at the same time the fall colors will be coming out before you know it and you'll definitely need a few of those [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Yes I did &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; she just glows
> Hubby will be away few days this week picture to come this week&#128521; of course I'm shutting my door so daughter doesn't spy hehe
> I know I'm going to wait for fall colors.. Yes I will need a few lol &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> You just got a gorgeous vacation bag. Have a nice relaxing vacation! Yes I ordered the small peanut. I think the size is interesting. Hope it's about the size of medium Selma. I also love large Riley in pale blue so beautiful.




Thanks!  You know, I think the small is comparable to medium Selma. Good point. I'll have to check that out. The advantage to the Riley is that the soft leather is flexible compared to the Selma. And that may be a factor for some people.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> ooooooohhhh you got her!!! she's beautiful smileydimples! need to see your riley collection now. i think black riley is gorgeous but at the same time the fall colors will be coming out before you know it and you'll definitely need a few of those




Going to show you my family of Riley's and I just realized I forgot to picture my fuchsia [emoji52][emoji52] [emoji175][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

Welcome my family of Riley's all together I can not wait for fall colors.. By far my favorite bag


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Welcome my family of Riley's all together I can not wait for fall colors.. By far my favorite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040395
> View attachment 3040397
> View attachment 3040398


smileydimples, you're a Riley addict!!!   I love all of the colors.  Such a pretty bag.


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Welcome my family of Riley's all together I can not wait for fall colors.. By far my favorite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040395
> View attachment 3040397
> View attachment 3040398




Fantastic collection! Love them all. Also looking forward to fall colors hope to see more with SHW. Keeping my fingers crossed for grape Riley.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> smileydimples, you're a Riley addict!!!   I love all of the colors.  Such a pretty bag.



Thank you ... Haha I am .. Who would of thought the girl who took her first one back would fall in love with them ... And become a huge addict:lolots:



cny1941 said:


> Fantastic collection! Love them all. Also looking forward to fall colors hope to see more with SHW. Keeping my fingers crossed for grape Riley.



Thank you .. Oh I would faint to have a purple Riley,,,I hope they bring more silver I just love the silver hardware on them


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Welcome my family of Riley's all together I can not wait for fall colors.. By far my favorite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040395
> View attachment 3040397
> View attachment 3040398



Gorgeous collection shot! Now I need to see a WHOLE collection photo 
I agree, am so excited for fall colors. The riley is so light and easy to carry, it looks so chic and casual but still put together at the same time. I love the leather on riley.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous collection shot! Now I need to see a WHOLE collection photo
> I agree, am so excited for fall colors. The riley is so light and easy to carry, it looks so chic and casual but still put together at the same time. I love the leather on riley.



Thank you ... Haha whole collection I will try this week while hubby is away &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; hopefully my daughter doesn't see me hehehe 
i hope colors come soon .. Yes I'm impatient lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Welcome my family of Riley's all together I can not wait for fall colors.. By far my favorite bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040395
> View attachment 3040397
> View attachment 3040398


AWESOME!!  It really is a great bag! So cool you are getting one in every color. I don't blame you. The Riley is such a pretty and functional bag.


----------



## TaterTots

So!!  I had stated after the weekend I would probably take the plunge and order Riley.....  Well I just did!  I ended up getting her in the Large size in the color Peanut!  I couldn't help myself after seeing she was on sale on MK.com


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> So!!  I had stated after the weekend I would probably take the plunge and order Riley.....  Well I just did!  I ended up getting her in the Large size in the color Peanut!  I couldn't help myself after seeing she was on sale on MK.com



Me too!! After the problems I had with Macy's I was so happy when I found her on sale in the UK at the weekend.  &#128522;&#128515;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

TaterTots said:


> So!!  I had stated after the weekend I would probably take the plunge and order Riley.....  Well I just did!  I ended up getting her in the Large size in the color Peanut!  I couldn't help myself after seeing she was on sale on MK.com



Yeah so excited for you &#128522;&#128522;&#128151;


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Me too!! After the problems I had with Macy's I was so happy when I found her on sale in the UK at the weekend.  &#128522;&#128515;&#128525;


 


smileydimples said:


> Yeah so excited for you &#128522;&#128522;&#128151;


 
Thanks smileydimples!   


And I'm thrilled we got her on sell Cavaliermum!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> So!!  I had stated after the weekend I would probably take the plunge and order Riley.....  Well I just did!  I ended up getting her in the Large size in the color Peanut!  I couldn't help myself after seeing she was on sale on MK.com



BAG TWINS!!! How much was she?? I'm so excited for you! I just conditioned mine last night and the leather became even more supple and luscious. You're going to love this bag.


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> BAG TWINS!!! How much was she?? I'm so excited for you! I just conditioned mine last night and the leather became even more supple and luscious. You're going to love this bag.




May I ask how did you treat your Riley? All my bags are saffiano leather and I never did anything to treat them. I have the small Riley in peanut on its way and I'm wondering how to properly care of her. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> May I ask how did you treat your Riley? All my bags are saffiano leather and I never did anything to treat them. I have the small Riley in peanut on its way and I'm wondering how to properly care of her. Thank you in advance.



I have apple leather care and i applied the conditioner all over it in circular motions with clean hands. I also have Lovin My Bags For Handles Only that I put on the handles of all of my soft leather bags. I do not treat saffiano, but if I get a stain on it or anything like that I apply the Apple leather cleaner. I think leather conditioner should be enough for Riley


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> BAG TWINS!!! How much was she?? I'm so excited for you! I just conditioned mine last night and the leather became even more supple and luscious. You're going to love this bag.




LOL!!  She was $276 so not the best of sells but still not full price!  I'm excited to get her. I usually use Apple Brand conditioner on my softer leathers. What brand do you like to use Pinkalicious?


----------



## TaterTots

Just seen you said Apple Brand!!


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> I have apple leather care and i applied the conditioner all over it in circular motions with clean hands. I also have Lovin My Bags For Handles Only that I put on the handles of all of my soft leather bags. I do not treat saffiano, but if I get a stain on it or anything like that I apply the Apple leather cleaner. I think leather conditioner should be enough for Riley




Thank you so much. This helps a lot! I need to get the apple leather care now. It's been years that I haven't bought any soft leather bag. I can't wait to touch and smell the leather.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> Thank you so much. This helps a lot! I need to get the apple leather care now. It's been years that I haven't bought any soft leather bag. I can't wait to touch and smell the leather.



Oh you'll love it, after conditioning it the leather felt so much softer and luscious. I like saffiano and softer leather and pebbled leather all equally


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> Just seen you said Apple Brand!!



lol CONDITIONER TWINS!!!

I was playing around with my Riley last night and I was wondering if I could get a shop to somehow add gold rings closer to the edges (but not on the edges) so that the shoulder strap could have more space in the middle. I don't want anyone to ruin the bag though. I just think it looks a bit weird with the strap being so close together on the handles. What do you all think? Where could I get this done?


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> lol CONDITIONER TWINS!!!
> 
> I was playing around with my Riley last night and I was wondering if I could get a shop to somehow add gold rings closer to the edges (but not on the edges) so that the shoulder strap could have more space in the middle. I don't want anyone to ruin the bag though. I just think it looks a bit weird with the strap being so close together on the handles. What do you all think? Where could I get this done?


Honestly, I wouldn't do this, even professionally.  I just think making adjustments to bags like this defeats the purpose.  If you don't like where the straps hang, I'd go with a different bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't do this, even professionally.  I just think making adjustments to bags like this defeats the purpose.  If you don't like where the straps hang, I'd go with a different bag.



I don't mind it enough to get a different bag, but I was thinking it looked a bit odd coming from the handles since the bag itself is a lot bigger. But that could be just me being picky about spacing and proportions since I'm already so overly picky about everything.. you know me I change my mind and overthink things all the time. But i love the leather and style of this bag so I can't give it up. I think I will just have to wear it without the shoulder strap more often to avoid this issue lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> lol CONDITIONER TWINS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with my Riley last night and I was wondering if I could get a shop to somehow add gold rings closer to the edges (but not on the edges) so that the shoulder strap could have more space in the middle. I don't want anyone to ruin the bag though. I just think it looks a bit weird with the strap being so close together on the handles. What do you all think? Where could I get this done?







ubo22 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't do this, even professionally.  I just think making adjustments to bags like this defeats the purpose.  If you don't like where the straps hang, I'd go with a different bag.




+1. Your bag will also appear to be fake. This will also void the warranty. There are several reasons why I'd never do that.....[emoji6]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> lol CONDITIONER TWINS!!!
> 
> I was playing around with my Riley last night and I was wondering if I could get a shop to somehow add gold rings closer to the edges (but not on the edges) so that the shoulder strap could have more space in the middle. I don't want anyone to ruin the bag though. I just think it looks a bit weird with the strap being so close together on the handles. What do you all think? Where could I get this done?


I agree with Ubo for several reasons, the most important one being that these bags hold their value really well and when you get tired of them and want new ones, you can sell them and easily get over half of your money back. Also, if your kids inherit your expensive bag collection, they are worthless, if they are not in thir original condition, without all of their original parts.It devalues the bag to alter it in any way. These bags are collectables!   

This is why I love my Tristan bags, because it is almost identical to the Riley, but only has the longer strap where it belongs, on the sides. Here is a pic of one that I have in peanut. See where the strap attaches?  I think it's too fancy for some with all the extra shiny hardware and chains, but that's what I like about it. The Riley is gorgeous but much more plain than the Tristan, but they are basically the same bag. Plus on the Tristan, the handles are long enough to wear on the shoulder as well, where the Riley's are hand carry only.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Ubo for several reasons, the most important one being that these bags hold their value really well and when you get tired of them and want new ones, you can sell them and easily get over half of your money back. Also, if your kids inherit your expensive bag collection, they are worthless, if they are not in thir original condition, without all of their original parts.It devalues the bag to alter it in any way. These bags are collectables!
> 
> This is why I love my Tristan bags, because it is almost identical to the Riley, but only has the longer strap where it belongs, on the sides. Here is a pic of one that I have in peanut. See where the strap attaches?  I think it's too fancy for some with all the extra shiny hardware and chains, but that's what I like about it. The Riley is gorgeous but much more plain than the Tristan, but they are basically the same bag. Plus on the Tristan, the handles are long enough to wear on the shoulder as well, where the Riley's are hand carry only.




Ohh you got your new Tristan!!! Looks good!

Good points! Like you said I might need to sell it one day. I have many other bags that I can use the strap to my liking. Not worth the trouble for this one.


----------



## TaterTots

My Riley shipped this morning!  EEKKK!!  I should have her by the end of the week.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> My Riley shipped this morning!  EEKKK!!  I should have her by the end of the week.



so exciting!!!!! the best part is getting that shipping notification for a new bag


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> My Riley shipped this morning!  EEKKK!!  I should have her by the end of the week.



Exciting week for both of us, mine's due for delivery on Thursday &#128515;


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> My Riley shipped this morning!  EEKKK!!  I should have her by the end of the week.






Cavaliermum said:


> Exciting week for both of us, mine's due for delivery on Thursday [emoji2]




May I join? Will receive mine this Thursday too. So excited.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> Exciting week for both of us, mine's due for delivery on Thursday &#128515;





cny1941 said:


> May I join? Will receive mine this Thursday too. So excited.



wow so many new riley members this week, so happy to see this clubhouse growing! what colors did you both get? you're going to love this bag, the leather is so supple..i pet it quite often


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Exciting week for both of us, mine's due for delivery on Thursday [emoji2]







cny1941 said:


> May I join? Will receive mine this Thursday too. So excited.




YAY!  To exciting!!  And yes please what colors did you Ladies get?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> wow so many new riley members this week, so happy to see this clubhouse growing! what colors did you both get? you're going to love this bag, the leather is so supple..i pet it quite often


Yep, I am waiting for my Watermelon Riley. Hope I can deal with the gold hardware! lol! At least there isn't much hardware on it anyway and I just love the watermelon color. Think we'll all get them on the same day?? lol!


----------



## TaterTots

And just to add my shipping just updated and it's looking like I will get mine Thursday as well!!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, I am waiting for my Watermelon Riley. Hope I can deal with the gold hardware! lol! At least there isn't much hardware on it anyway and I just love the watermelon color. Think we'll all get them on the same day?? lol!




Watermelon is such an amazing color!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, I am waiting for my Watermelon Riley. Hope I can deal with the gold hardware! lol! At least there isn't much hardware on it anyway and I just love the watermelon color. Think we'll all get them on the same day?? lol!



Watermelon is so yummy looking..not much gold so I hope you can love her. Youll be my bag twin


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> Watermelon is such an amazing color!





smileydimples said:


> Watermelon is so yummy looking..not much gold so I hope you can love her. Youll be my bag twin




I have a feeling I am going to love her just fine! lol!  What a party we will have in just a few days!


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> wow so many new riley members this week, so happy to see this clubhouse growing! what colors did you both get? you're going to love this bag, the leather is so supple..i pet it quite often



Small Riley in peanut. Just love this shade of brown. 




TaterTots said:


> YAY!  To exciting!!  And yes please what colors did you Ladies get?




Small Riley in peanut [emoji3] what about yours?



CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, I am waiting for my Watermelon Riley. Hope I can deal with the gold hardware! lol! At least there isn't much hardware on it anyway and I just love the watermelon color. Think we'll all get them on the same day?? lol!



I own two watermelon accessories and I love them all. To be honest I love watermelon on soft leather more. The wristlet is made of soft leather, the card holder is made of saffiano leather. 






TaterTots said:


> And just to add my shipping just updated and it's looking like I will get mine Thursday as well!!




Yay! This Thursday is gonna be our big day for Riley.


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> Small Riley in peanut. Just love this shade of brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Riley in peanut [emoji3] what about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I own two watermelon accessories and I love them all. To be honest I love watermelon on soft leather more. The wristlet is made of soft leather, the card holder is made of saffiano leather.
> 
> View attachment 3042415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! This Thursday is gonna be our big day for Riley.




LOVE the watermelon accessories!!  

I'm waiting on Large in Peanut!!  

Peanut seems to be a popular color choice!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Ubo for several reasons, the most important one being that these bags hold their value really well and when you get tired of them and want new ones, you can sell them and easily get over half of your money back. Also, if your kids inherit your expensive bag collection, they are worthless, if they are not in thir original condition, without all of their original parts.It devalues the bag to alter it in any way. These bags are collectables!
> 
> This is why I love my Tristan bags, because it is almost identical to the Riley, but only has the longer strap where it belongs, on the sides. Here is a pic of one that I have in peanut. See where the strap attaches?  I think it's too fancy for some with all the extra shiny hardware and chains, but that's what I like about it. The Riley is gorgeous but much more plain than the Tristan, but they are basically the same bag. Plus on the Tristan, the handles are long enough to wear on the shoulder as well, where the Riley's are hand carry only.



Cinthia I just realized my Rebecca Minkoff Sloane sort of resembles Tristan haha, just without all of the buckles and the chains on the strap. I have this one in this color, but I got her on super sale for $170. http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/reb...3913667.html?gclid=CNbcrfiTp8YCFRKUfgod1qABGA


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> LOVE the watermelon accessories!!
> 
> I'm waiting on Large in Peanut!!
> 
> Peanut seems to be a popular color choice!!



Large Peanut for me too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Large Peanut for me too [emoji173]&#65039;




BAG TWINS!!!  Tomorrow is the big day!!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;


----------



## smileydimples

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;



AWWW i love photo bomber super cute..congrats she looks great!!!


----------



## cny1941

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber [emoji6]




Ahh..congrats! Peanut is so beautiful and mr. Photobomber is so cute.


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;


 
YAY!!!  You got yours today!  It looks A-MAZ-ING!!!   


...  and I must say that the photobomber is super cute!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;


Cute, it looks like your bag is being brought to you as a present!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cny1941 said:


> Small Riley in peanut. Just love this shade of brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Riley in peanut [emoji3] what about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I own two watermelon accessories and I love them all. To be honest I love watermelon on soft leather more. The wristlet is made of soft leather, the card holder is made of saffiano leather.
> 
> View attachment 3042415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! This Thursday is gonna be our big day for Riley.


Yes, I agree! The watermelon color looks more like it should on the soft leather wristlet, where as on the saffiano it just looks red! More and more, I appreciate my soft leather bags. I won't have anything else. I don't care for the cloth signature bags either. It's always leather for me. I think it's a biker thing! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;


Sweet! VEY ice bag! Love the color and the gorgeous soft leather! My seller hasn't even mailed mine yet! She contacted me today and she was sick!  I think she got sick from the low price she only received on the bidding! lol! She should have put a reserve. She is obligated now. Said would ship it today. So frustrating!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber &#128521;



LOVELY!! The leather looks to be pretty even throughout, very nice! Now what your riley needs is a cute little charm!

The leather on my middle panel of my large riley is smoother than the back and sides, lol I don't mind it since all leathers are different textures. 

What breed is your dog and how old is he/she? Adorable!


----------



## Cavaliermum

CinthiaZ said:


> Sweet! VEY ice bag! Love the color and the gorgeous soft leather! My seller hasn't even mailed mine yet! She contacted me today and she was sick!  I think she got sick from the low price she only received on the bidding! lol! She should have put a reserve. She is obligated now. Said would ship it today. So frustrating!



Aww hope you get it soon, definately worth the wait!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Pinkalicious said:


> What breed is your dog and how old is he/she? Adorable!



Thanks!  Finn is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, he is 5 and such a sweet boy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Cinthia I just realized my Rebecca Minkoff Sloane sort of resembles Tristan haha, just without all of the buckles and the chains on the strap. I have this one in this color, but I got her on super sale for $170. http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/reb...3913667.html?gclid=CNbcrfiTp8YCFRKUfgod1qABGA


Well, sort of. There are quite a few differences really. I think the Tristan looks more like the Riley. Especially the base of the bag and having the same back outer pocket and zipper top. Yours has the zipper but it is open ended. Both the Riley and the Tristan zip completely closed from end to end. . Your Minkoff is a very nice bag! Love it! Good deal too!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Saw that Macy's has the pale blue Riley on sale plus an additional 20% off! I'm picking it up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, sort of. There are quite a few differences really. I think the Tristan looks more like the Riley. Especially the base of the bag and having the same back outer pocket and zipper top. Yours has the zipper but it is open ended. Both the Riley and the Tristan zip completely closed from end to end. . Your Minkoff is a very nice bag! Love it! Good deal too!



Ahh that is true, I was just looking at the shape and the handles and squishy leather  I saw a white tristan today at the outlet and it was beyond gorgeous..if I could trust myself with white leather I would have gotten it. It really is a fab bag.



Cavaliermum said:


> Thanks!  Finn is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, he is 5 and such a sweet boy.



Oh I should have known with your username! I have a pekingese toy poodle who is 9 years old..I just adore dogs. Your riley actually matches your little pup!



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Saw that Macy's has the pale blue Riley on sale plus an additional 20% off! I'm picking it up tomorrow!!!



Congrats!! Cant wait to see her


----------



## TaterTots

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Saw that Macy's has the pale blue Riley on sale plus an additional 20% off! I'm picking it up tomorrow!!!




Awesome can't wait to see it!


----------



## smileydimples

Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877



Omg, &#128156; it!  I need it too!  Must be for upcoming fall.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, &#128156; it!  I need it too!  Must be for upcoming fall.



Yes ... I wonder when they will start to appear ... I feel like the old Mervyns commercial when the lady is standing outside the door saying  open open open.... Because I'm ready to have that purse right now and want it I want it I want it I want it to hurry come now come now come now come now come now come now!! Lol


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Yes ... I wonder when they will start to appear ... I feel like the old Mervyns commercial when the lady is standing outside the door saying  open open open.... Because I'm ready to have that purse right now and want it I want it I want it I want it to hurry come now come now come now come now come now come now!! Lol



Lol, we should actually be happy it's not out yet.  I think we all need a breather with all the beautiful bags everyone has gotten.   My eyeballs are going to pop out looking at all the reveals!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877



Fall can not come soon enough!! I absolutely love this!! Riley is by far my favorite MK bag and I can not wait for new colors and designs on it. This has definitely helped me make my decision to return all of my other MKs that I have that are still with tags. I may also end up giving some old selmas to my sister as well. I've been carrying my fuchsia riley more than any other MK, and even more than most of my coach bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Yes ... I wonder when they will start to appear ... I feel like the old Mervyns commercial when the lady is standing outside the door saying  open open open.... Because I'm ready to have that purse right now and want it I want it I want it I want it to hurry come now come now come now come now come now come now!! Lol



I can't stop looking at this picture!   The  color tone is gorgeous!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877


Wow, stunning colour and I love the new pattern style!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877



oooh i had a feeling they would come out with the riley in a deep purple but this one is fab! cant wait for fall and more reveals

if they can do that style/print in black and silver hardware i'm so in!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877




OMG!  I just died!!  [emoji7] I HAVE TO HAVE this bag ...  Has to be for this Fall. EEKKK!!


----------



## TaterTots

That deep delicious berry tone... It's killing me..  And also just makes me wonder what other awesome colors they will be!!


----------



## TaterTots

Just got notification from FedEx my Riley is out for delivery!!


----------



## tdungey

I love it! I want it! I need it! The deep purple Riley is so beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, stunning colour and I love the new pattern style!!


+1
brilliant design


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877



Gorgeous!!! The Riley is quickly becoming one of the most popular MK designs. Can't wait for Fall......


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> oooh i had a feeling they would come out with the riley in a deep purple but this one is fab! cant wait for fall and more reveals
> 
> Its either purple or wine color..................either way its yummy. I cant wait to see reveals either ging to be so much fun!!
> 
> if they can do that style/print in black and silver hardware i'm so in!



I agree beautiful it would be!!



TaterTots said:


> OMG!  I just died!!  [emoji7] I HAVE TO HAVE this bag ...  Has to be for this Fall. EEKKK!!



I am not alone..yes fall and I can not wait!!!



TaterTots said:


> Just got notification from FedEx my Riley is out for delivery!!



Yeah!!! Exciting cant wait!!!



TaterTots said:


> That deep delicious berry tone... It's killing me..  And also just makes me wonder what other awesome colors they will be!!



I know right!!! I hope they hurry



tdungey said:


> I love it! I want it! I need it! The deep purple Riley is so beautiful!



Hahahaha .your not kidding 



ubo22 said:


> +1
> brilliant design



I totally agree!!

I just had to share with all you girls beacuse I knew you would love it just as much as I do!! I can not wait but my wallet can. I can not wait to see all this colors...EEEEEEEKKKK


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I can't stop looking at this picture!   The  color tone is gorgeous!



hehehehe see I cant either !!!! Now you know why I can not wait....My wallet is already crying!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

Does someone have a comparison of SMALL and MEDIUM Riley??? Thanks  I tried looking but didn't find one
I saw the small riley just went on sale on the MK website...


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162



Yay Happy New Bag Day to you!!!! &#127881;&#128515;

I had the same reaction yesterday.  I can see why this bag is becoming so popular


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162




She's lovely [emoji175][emoji175]
Peanut is such a versatile color! And isn't it so light and easy to carry? Perfect bag!!


----------



## smileydimples

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162



yeah congrats!!! The leather is truly yummy!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162



This bag is really gorgeous in peanut!!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877


OMG!!!   I  just said in a previous post that I hope they come out with a burgundy wine color. Is that to DIE for or WHAT???   Gotta have it! Thanks Smiley!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877


Does that have Python sides on it? Or am I seeing things again? lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Does that have Python sides on it? Or am I seeing things again? lol!



your not seeing things............


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Yay Happy New Bag Day to you!!!! [emoji322][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction yesterday.  I can see why this bag is becoming so popular




VERY TRUE!! LOL!! That was the same exact thing I said after I started looking her over and checking everything out. She's such an amazing bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> She's lovely [emoji175][emoji175]
> Peanut is such a versatile color! And isn't it so light and easy to carry? Perfect bag!!




YES!  As soon as I put her on my arm I was going mad at how soft her handles were and how nice she felt on the crook of the arm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cavaliermum said:


> Got a nice surprise today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Please excuse Mr Photobomber [emoji6]




Twins!  Love your photobomber!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Does that have Python sides on it? Or am I seeing things again? lol!




Yes!!! This bag is killing me....


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162




Awww she's gorgeous so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> YES!  As soon as I put her on my arm I was going mad at how soft her handles were and how nice she felt on the crook of the arm.


I am so happy to see so many of you enjoying the sheer luxury of soft leather bags! I know once you see how well they hold up, you will be hooked. They are not as delicate as so many seem to think, other than maybe the lamb leather, which is quite delicate, but this pebbled leather holds up really well. The lighter colors, even on clothing, of course, you have to be careful not to stain, but that goes with anything in a light color. The darker colors last forever and a day! Michael Kors has so many beautiful soft leather bags. Hope you will get more! They are incredible! Your bag is GORGEOUS!  Enjoy!

PS. I hope mine shows up TODAY!!!


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> Awww she's gorgeous so beautiful. Congrats!


 
Thank you so much!!  I thought I wanted to add a Hamilton E/W in Electric Blue to my collection for possibly my final Summer bag purchase...  but after receiving this Riley I think I might want to pick up a second before my wait till the Fall colors are released.  I think she would be amazing in Watermelon!!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> I am so happy to see so many of you enjoying the sheer luxury of soft leather bags! I know once you see how well they hold up, you will be hooked. They are not as delicate as so many seem to think, other than maybe the lamb leather, which is quite delicate, but this pebbled leather holds up really well. The lighter colors, even on clothing, of course, you have to be careful not to stain, but that goes with anything in a light color. The darker colors last forever and a day! Michael Kors has so many beautiful soft leather bags. Hope you will get more! They are incredible! Your bag is GORGEOUS!  Enjoy!
> 
> PS. I hope mine shows up TODAY!!!


 
I've always loved Pebbled Leather and have a few Dooney and Bourke bags done in it...  but I must say that NONE of them feel like MKs!!!  His Pebbled Leather is amazing!!  And yes I will be adding more to my collection!  


I sure hope yours arrives today..  can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Sarah03

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! My Large Riley just arrived and I'm BLOWN AWAY!!!! The leather is so smooth and soft. She is just amazing and the Peanut color is so rich and luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044161
> View attachment 3044162




Simply gorgeous!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## TaterTots

Sarah03 said:


> Simply gorgeous!  Welcome to the club!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Fyi, if anyone is interested.   This is from the MK site.  Peanut and Optic white limited availability


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> Thank you so much!!  I thought I wanted to add a Hamilton E/W in Electric Blue to my collection for possibly my final Summer bag purchase...  but after receiving this Riley I think I might want to pick up a second before my wait till the Fall colors are released.  I think she would be amazing in Watermelon!!




My small Riley arrived! She's cutie [emoji4] I love everything about this bag - size, color, leather, design...The peanut color on Riley is completely different from the jet set top zip  tote which I really like. I feel I own two different bags & colors. 
I think Riley looks great on watermelon too so I ordered small Riley in watermelon the other day. She's on the way now and due to deliver this Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877




She's elegant! Love how rich and deep this color is. Wow..


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> My small Riley arrived! She's cutie [emoji4] I love everything about this bag - size, color, leather, design...The peanut color on Riley is completely different from the jet set top zip  tote which I really like. I feel I own two different bags & colors.
> I think Riley looks great on watermelon too so I ordered small Riley in watermelon the other day. She's on the way now and due to deliver this Tuesday. Can't wait.
> View attachment 3044415




OMG!!! I can't wait to see her!!!  I really do think I want to pick her up in watermelon next!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> My small Riley arrived! She's cutie [emoji4] I love everything about this bag - size, color, leather, design...The peanut color on Riley is completely different from the jet set top zip  tote which I really like. I feel I own two different bags & colors.
> I think Riley looks great on watermelon too so I ordered small Riley in watermelon the other day. She's on the way now and due to deliver this Tuesday. Can't wait.
> View attachment 3044415



Gorgeous duo! I also have peanut in saffiano (selma messenger) and peanut riley. They really are like 2 colors which makes it justifiable having 2 "peanut" bags I'm actually quite glad that the saffiano is a smidge darker than the soft leather because it matches the styles quite perfectly!


----------



## Sarah03

cny1941 said:


> My small Riley arrived! She's cutie [emoji4] I love everything about this bag - size, color, leather, design...The peanut color on Riley is completely different from the jet set top zip  tote which I really like. I feel I own two different bags & colors.
> I think Riley looks great on watermelon too so I ordered small Riley in watermelon the other day. She's on the way now and due to deliver this Tuesday. Can't wait.
> View attachment 3044415




Beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> OMG!!! I can't wait to see her!!!  I really do think I want to pick her up in watermelon next!!




You sure do. I really want to see how Riley look in watermelon. I love small bag in bright color. 



Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous duo! I also have peanut in saffiano (selma messenger) and peanut riley. They really are like 2 colors which makes it justifiable having 2 "peanut" bags I'm actually quite glad that the saffiano is a smidge darker than the soft leather because it matches the styles quite perfectly!




You're right. Peanut is beautiful the way it is on each leather.


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!!  Congrats!




Thank you.


----------



## Metrowestmama

smileydimples said:


> Found this today ... Oh my gosh I just died come to mama I need you !!! I defiantly want to add her to the family the color  is to die for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043876
> View attachment 3043877




I want a maroon bag to add to my color choices too. This version of color is really pretty!


----------



## iheart_purses

cny1941 said:


> My small Riley arrived! She's cutie [emoji4] I love everything about this bag - size, color, leather, design...The peanut color on Riley is completely different from the jet set top zip  tote which I really like. I feel I own two different bags & colors.
> I think Riley looks great on watermelon too so I ordered small Riley in watermelon the other day. She's on the way now and due to deliver this Tuesday. Can't wait.
> View attachment 3044415



If you don't mind would you post more pictures of the small Riley, with you and another bag for comparison??? I'm really desperate to know how it looks because it looks so small on the model on the site!!


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> Fyi, if anyone is interested.   This is from the MK site.  Peanut and Optic white limited availability



Those jerks, it is only 25% off on the Canadian site making it 283.50 (also reg price is 378, $10 more) 
Why oh why do they cheat us on sales and I knew this would happen as soon as they made the sites separate ... They think they can hide it from me.... I won't buy another bag until the sale prices match!!


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> Those jerks, it is only 25% off on the Canadian site making it 283.50 (also reg price is 378, $10 more)
> Why oh why do they cheat us on sales and I knew this would happen as soon as they made the sites separate ... They think they can hide it from me.... I won't buy another bag until the sale prices match!!



Wow,  that sucks!   I can understand any additional shipping but the cost should be the same.   :thumbdown:


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Does that have Python sides on it? Or am I seeing things again? lol!


Wow!  Isn't that something! ?  Luv, luv. luv that color!  I still don't have watermelon yet! According to tracking, it should be here Saturday. I know told you I got it for only 137.00 including shipping, but did I tell you it comes with the matching MK wallet too??  I can't believe the steal I got!  Wish it would ever get here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> I've always loved Pebbled Leather and have a few Dooney and Bourke bags done in it...  but I must say that NONE of them feel like MKs!!!  His Pebbled Leather is amazing!!  And yes I will be adding more to my collection!
> 
> 
> I sure hope yours arrives today..  can't wait to see it!!


Tracking says Saturday. She waited a week to ship it! She apologized though and told me she was ill. Oh well.  Yes, I agree. MK leather is awesome! I do love love the Coach glove tanned leather too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> Those jerks, it is only 25% off on the Canadian site making it 283.50 (also reg price is 378, $10 more)
> Why oh why do they cheat us on sales and I knew this would happen as soon as they made the sites separate ... They think they can hide it from me.... I won't buy another bag until the sale prices match!!


Do you ever look on ebay? There are many sellers that ship internationally. I just won an auction for a new watermelon Riley ( large)  with the matching wallet for 137.00!!  PLUS, you belong to this purse forum, so you can have it checked for authenticity by us, before you buy it!  There are some beautiful MK bags in every style and color on ebay.


----------



## Christa72720

So this must show you I am crazy about the Riley. I just bought my holy grail bag, an LV Artsy Empreinte, and I am still deciding if I want to keep it because I won't be able to buy any new Riley's that come out as I am on a VERY  long term ban!


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Do you ever look on ebay? There are many sellers that ship internationally. I just won an auction for a new watermelon Riley ( large)  with the matching wallet for 137.00!!  PLUS, you belong to this purse forum, so you can have it checked for authenticity by us, before you buy it!  There are some beautiful MK bags in every style and color on ebay.


 I have looked at eBay and purchased one MBMJ bag off eBay, I haven't yet found any I was looking for at  a good enough price and that would ship to Canada yet though


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Tracking says Saturday. She waited a week to ship it! She apologized though and told me she was ill. Oh well.  Yes, I agree. MK leather is awesome! I do love love the Coach glove tanned leather too.




Gosh!! Well here is to looking for tomorrow!  Can't wait to see it. I'm still in the lookout for Watermelon. I'm going to have to hit up some retail stores and search through eBay and weed through listings. So this should be pretty fun and exciting!


----------



## TaterTots

iheart_purses said:


> I have looked at eBay and purchased one MBMJ bag off eBay, I haven't yet found any I was looking for at  a good enough price and that would ship to Canada yet though




I just checked MBMJ last night for a Watermelon Riley... No luck..


----------



## Minkette

Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!




Congrats! Gorgeous black. Wow!


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!



Yeah!!! Twins I will be posting mine later!! Yes now I have black. Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Minkette

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous black. Wow!





smileydimples said:


> Yeah!!! Twins I will be posting mine later!! Yes now I have black. Enjoy your new bag



Thanks, friends!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!


Love the black! Such a gorgeous bag! Enjoy!


----------



## iheart_purses

Minkette said:


> Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!



Is that large?


----------



## Minkette

iheart_purses said:


> Is that large?



Yes!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it! 

I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!". 

The leather is really soft and everything is very well done. 

















Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.


----------



## Pinkalicious

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.



Awww your son is precious!! I love large Riley - enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Here's my new Riley!!!!! I ended up getting it for a steal at $185!! Pretty happy with that and its a beautiful bag. I received it 2 days ago and have been itching to get a photo up


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> Here's my new Riley!!!!! I ended up getting it for a steal at $185!! Pretty happy with that and its a beautiful bag. I received it 2 days ago and have been itching to get a photo up




Yeah bag twin congrats I hope you love it as much as I do


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Yes!




Congrats  it's a great blue !! Glad you were able to get one


----------



## Sarah03

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.




Gorgeous!!  The blue is perfect. I just love PB Riley [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## cny1941

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.




Congrats! Your son knew what is best for mommy. Great choice on pale blue.



CocoChannel said:


> Here's my new Riley!!!!! I ended up getting it for a steal at $185!! Pretty happy with that and its a beautiful bag. I received it 2 days ago and have been itching to get a photo up




Congrats! That's the steal and she's so pretty.


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> Finally got a Riley. It's such great quality!



Congrats! Love Riley!


----------



## melbo

CocoChannel said:


> Here's my new Riley!!!!! I ended up getting it for a steal at $185!! Pretty happy with that and its a beautiful bag. I received it 2 days ago and have been itching to get a photo up


Such a steal for a fabulous bag! Congrats!


----------



## melbo

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.



Your son has good taste!! Enjoy your new bag.. She's a beauty!


----------



## Minkette

Other colors...


----------



## CinthiaZ

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.


Gorgeous!!  Don't you just LOVE the leather on this bag?? I got mine today FINALLY! Will post pics soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Here's my new Riley!!!!! I ended up getting it for a steal at $185!! Pretty happy with that and its a beautiful bag. I received it 2 days ago and have been itching to get a photo up


WOW!  Stunning! You should post that in our 'Sexy Rock n Roll ' bags thread! Definitely belongs there. Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off. 

I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!


Wow, they look like new beautiful- what a bargain deal!!!  I'm impressed the seller didn't try and get out of it somehow!! I bought something on ebay and the seller didn't post it or respond to communication, I was refunded instantly but I bet it went up for sale later.


----------



## Cavaliermum

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!



Yay i'm glad you finally got yours, the watermelon looks gorgeous in the soft leather


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!




I love this!!! Maybe the seller has the charm but forgot to include it. It won't hurt to ask. Offer to pay the additional shipping if she finds it. That will probably be cheaper than ordering it from mk. I just love the color.....[emoji3]


----------



## Minkette

I would love a tile blue Riley.... 

Anyone seen one in production?


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this!!! Maybe the seller has the charm but forgot to include it. It won't hurt to ask. Offer to pay the additional shipping if she finds it. That will probably be cheaper than ordering it from mk. I just love the color.....[emoji3]


Thanks! It really is a gorgeous color! The seller  had a piece of the charm in the pocket. here is what she sent me. I am quite sure that  would be all of it, so no sense in emailing. I can live without the charm. The bag and wallet are both in perfect condition, so I am happy with the deal i got. The wallet alone is worth at least 125.00, so 137.00 including shipping really is a STEAL! Even if I have to pay for a charm, I am still getting off really cheap. I don't really care about the charm on this one because I doubt I will ever sell it. I just LOVE  it!!  You can get some unbelievable bargains on ebay, This bag can't be that old because they just came out!  Just have to make sure they are authentic, and I can always tell.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cavaliermum said:


> Yay i'm glad you finally got yours, the watermelon looks gorgeous in the soft leather





MKbaglover said:


> Wow, they look like new beautiful- what a bargain deal!!!  I'm impressed the seller didn't try and get out of it somehow!! I bought something on ebay and the seller didn't post it or respond to communication, I was refunded instantly but I bet it went up for sale later.



Thank you! I was worried she would try to back out. I know she was thinking of it , because it took her over a week to ship it to me! lol! She should have put a reserve on the auction. I don't think she really cared or even knew what she had., because she didn't even have the style name 'Riley' in the title, so that's why there were so few bids on it. Those searching for the Riley would not see her listing in a search because she didn't have the name in the title. SO important when listing on ebay. Many of these sellers will just put 'Michael Kors Bag' in the title! Those are the ones you want to find!!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! It really is a gorgeous color! The seller  had a piece of the charm in the pocket. here is what she sent me. I am quite sure that  would be all of it, so no sense in emailing. I can live without the charm. The bag and wallet are both in perfect condition, so I am happy with the deal i got. The wallet alone is worth at least 125.00, so 137.00 including shipping really is a STEAL! Even if I have to pay for a charm, I am still getting off really cheap. I don't really care about the charm on this one because I doubt I will ever sell it. I just LOVE  it!!  You can get some unbelievable bargains on ebay, This bag can't be that old because they just came out!  Just have to make sure they are authentic, and I can always tell.



Did she mention part of the charm was missing? i think the watermelon color is prettier in soft leather than saffiano. You got such a great deal!


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW!  Stunning! You should post that in our 'Sexy Rock n Roll ' bags thread! Definitely belongs there. Enjoy![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I can't wait to use it....I just posted in the sexy rock n roll thread


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!




This is a beautiful color!!!! I love it! That is such a great price you got it for and the wallet alone would be that retail price plus tax. I think it's a find and yes, if you can find a charm or add one or not it still looks great without it too in my opinion. I think it's a keeper for sure and with turquoise would be gorgeous too!!!! You did good


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Congrats  it's a great blue !! Glad you were able to get one




Yay I'm excited to use it after my Apple conditioner gets here. I can't wait to take snakeskin out on the town


----------



## CocoChannel

melbo said:


> Such a steal for a fabulous bag! Congrats!




I don't know how to quote multiple people on here so sorry for all my posts in a row. 


Thank you much!!! I'm happy


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> This is a beautiful color!!!! I love it! That is such a great price you got it for and the wallet alone would be that retail price plus tax. I think it's a find and yes, if you can find a charm or add one or not it still looks great without it too in my opinion. I think it's a keeper for sure and with turquoise would be gorgeous too!!!! You did good


Thank you! Yes, she's a keeper and just found a good new home! lol! I can live without the charm. Mostly just like it for the color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Did she mention part of the charm was missing? i think the watermelon color is prettier in soft leather than saffiano. You got such a great deal!


Thank you and NO, she never mentioned it! She even posted a stock pic with the charm on it. I was very disappointed, but knowing the deal I got, I got over it quickly! lol! 

I have noticed that color saturation on the saffiano bags, doesn't quite come out to the true color like it does on the soft leather bags. That is just another reason on my list of many, that I don't go for the saffiano bags. However, the wallet is saffiano, so how come it matches so well?? If they can get it right on the wallets, why not the purses?? Weird!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! Yes, she's a keeper and just found a good new home! lol! I can live without the charm. Mostly just like it for the color.


I actually removed the charm on my black one on purpose! I like the look of it without &#128512;


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!



Oh Cinthia this is GORGEOUS!!! You really did get a helluva deal! I sell on ebay all the time and I always set my prices at the lowest I'd be willing to receive to avoid this issue. That poor woman lol!! Or maybe she got these as gifts and she just doesn't care for them anymore (maybe from an ex-lover haha!) - in any case, you scored such fabulous pieces. You used your fuschia tristan quite enough so I think this would be a really good replacement for her..the color is beautiful. I really like watermelon on soft leather. I am still thinking of that white tristan with silver hardware that I saw at the outlet..if only I could stop being paranoid about white I would have snatched her right up.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!



Yeah you finally receive it .. Congrats bag twin!! I'm so glad you love it!! Watermelon is such a great color I love it in the leAther. I'm sorry to hear she didn't give you the full charm thinks stinky but you got such a great deal so jelly you got the wallet too love it!!


----------



## smileydimples

Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up .. Do you think she's okay not being so pebbled ?


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up .. Do you think she's okay not being so pebbled ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046547
> View attachment 3046548
> View attachment 3046549
> View attachment 3046550
> View attachment 3046551
> View attachment 3046553



She looks great!


----------



## TnC

I think she looks perfect! I like the look of smoother leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh Cinthia this is GORGEOUS!!! You really did get a helluva deal! I sell on ebay all the time and I always set my prices at the lowest I'd be willing to receive to avoid this issue. That poor woman lol!! Or maybe she got these as gifts and she just doesn't care for them anymore (maybe from an ex-lover haha!) - in any case, you scored such fabulous pieces. You used your fuschia tristan quite enough so I think this would be a really good replacement for her..the color is beautiful. I really like watermelon on soft leather. I am still thinking of that white tristan with silver hardware that I saw at the outlet..if only I could stop being paranoid about white I would have snatched her right up.



 Thank you! I don't blame you! I am scared to death of white too! lol! I LOVE how it looks with black though, Such a great contrasting color that can be worn all year long now a days. So pretty with white boots in the winter time. I just LOVE white, but I am such a slob! lol! I am having a real hard time parting with my Tristan, but I want the black and silver and they always have them on ebay! 



smileydimples said:


> Yeah you finally receive it .. Congrats bag twin!! I'm so glad you love it!! Watermelon is such a great color I love it in the leAther. I'm sorry to hear she didn't give you the full charm thinks stinky but you got such a great deal so jelly you got the wallet too love it!!



Thanks Smiley! Yes, I'll get over the charm. It's too gorgeous not to keep. I just LOVE it!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!


 
I love this!    Who cares about the hanging charm?  I always take them off anyway, unless they're keys for a lock like on the Hamilton.  Great deal!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up .. Do you think she's okay not being so pebbled ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046547
> View attachment 3046548
> View attachment 3046549
> View attachment 3046550
> View attachment 3046551
> View attachment 3046553


Beautiful!!  I am going to be getting a black and silver Tristan soon, so I will just enjoy my watermelon for now. This is a first time I am going with the gold hardware. There isn't much hardware on these Rileys , so I can live with it. The Riley is such an awesome bag! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I love this!    Who cares about the hanging charm?  I always take them off anyway, unless they're keys for a lock like on the Hamilton.  Great deal!


Thanks, Ubo! Yes, I'll get over the charm. Not cool how she showed it in the pic and yet it didn't have one. But it would clash with all my silver and white gold jewelry anyhow, so I won't miss it. Thanks again!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked up my Large Pale Blue Riley tonight. I love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a blue purse because my almost four year old son decides he loves blue and wants me to find a blue purse. He picked this one out of four or five other ones. I showed it to him when I got home and he said "Yep. This is the one I like, Mommy!".
> 
> The leather is really soft and everything is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up with an IPad air, full size wallet, cosmetic pouch, key pouch, two diapers, wipes, a full size makeup compact and a travel perfume.



soo pretty! your kiddo is right on track with this! 



CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I finally  got my watermelon  Riley and matching wallet, today. While I love it and know I got an unbelievable deal ( 137.00 for BOTH! the wallet alone retails for about 125.00!  )   I am disappointed because the hanging charm was missing. I am not going to send it back, because I don't think I 'd get a better deal anywhere and I am pretty sure I can order the charm from MK. I do have other gold charms I can put in it's place, but since I don't like gold anyway, I think I'll just leave it off.
> 
> I LOVE the color and fabulous leather on this bag! Simply amazing! I mostly bought it for the color anyhow, so I am happy! I actually like this color better than my fuchsia Tristan. I wear a lot of turquoise and this color sets off my turquoise beautifully! I am going to sell my fuchsia Tristan and get another Tristan in the black and silver I have been wanting, anyway, so this will work out great!!



sweet deal and color, to bad about the charm but as you said replaceable and definitely not going to eat up the savings.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!

Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.

They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there. 

View attachment 3049760


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760



whooohoo congrats bag twin  She is such a hottie!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> whooohoo congrats bag twin  She is such a hottie!!!




Thanks! I was thrilled to find her at half off. I gladly got pale blue before at 30% off, but half off makes me smile even more.&#65532;


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I was thrilled to find her at half off. I gladly got pale blue before at 30% off, but half off makes me smile even more.&#65532;



I agree, chili riley is one HOTTIE! Amazing deal!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree, chili riley is one HOTTIE! Amazing deal!!!




Thanks! I'm one happy girl today!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760




I need Dillard's near me or in my state even


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760


Wow a bargain and a beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760



sweet! half off? crazy deal.


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760


The Chili is gorgeous! The Riley looks fabulous in any color. Such a great bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> I need Dillard's near me or in my state even




I'm at mine so often, the girls there know me, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKbaglover said:


> Wow a bargain and a beautiful bag, congrats!




Thanks!  I'm very happy!  These have been at 30% for awhile, so I was thrilled to see them at 50%.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> sweet! half off? crazy deal.




I know! Crazy, huh?  This is why I love Dillards clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> The Chili is gorgeous! The Riley looks fabulous in any color. Such a great bag!




I agree!  I would love to get more colors.


----------



## staciesg26

I've just ordered myself a large Riley in black. I visited my local Belk to see it in person and they had the large fuchsia and a medium white and the large would just work better for me.  I figure black would be best for work and everyday. Wish the black had nickel hardware though.  I'll post a pic when I receive it! I'd thought about a Selma and they are beautiful but I already have a saffiano satchel and I thought I'd go for some soft, squishy leather!  &#128521;


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> You definitely need one!  It's my favorite bag right now. Here's a picture to enable you a little more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038130



How does the blue in Riley compare to your Coach Dakotah in light blue?


----------



## CinthiaZ

staciesg26 said:


> I've just ordered myself a large Riley in black. I visited my local Belk to see it in person and they had the large fuchsia and a medium white and the large would just work better for me.  I figure black would be best for work and everyday. Wish the black had nickel hardware though.  I'll post a pic when I receive it! I'd thought about a Selma and they are beautiful but I already have a saffiano satchel and I thought I'd go for some soft, squishy leather!  &#65533;&#65533;


I know how you feel about wanting the silver hardware. But this Riley doesn't have a lot of hardware on it, so I find I can deal with it, as I bought one in watermelon and just LOVE it! 

However there is another bag that is very similar to the Riley, called the MK TRISTAN, only it comes with all silver hardware. The bag itself is in the same leather and shape, with the Zip top closure, open pocket on the back, only it has more decorative silver hardware on it such as buckles, chain on the strap and silver o rings. It really is gorgeous and I plan to get this one next! I already have one in Fuchsia and metallic silver. I am ordering this black one closer to the fall season. 

One other thing that this Tristan has that i really like , is that the main straps are longer and can be worn over the shoulder, without the longer strap, if you want. My Riley, I have to use the longer strap, because the hand carry straps are too short. I still love it though. They are both awesome bags! But if you prefer silver, like I do, you may want to check out these Tristans. Most of them all come with silver hardware. I may have to order this sooner as they are getting very scarce! There are only a couple on ebay right now!


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> I know how you feel about wanting the silver hardware. But this Riley doesn't have a lot of hardware on it, so I find I can deal with it, as I bought one in watermelon and just LOVE it!
> 
> However there is another bag that is very similar to the Riley, called the MK TRISTAN, only it comes with all silver hardware. The bag itself is in the same leather and shape, with the Zip top closure, open pocket on the back, only it has more decorative silver hardware on it such as buckles, chain on the strap and silver o rings. It really is gorgeous and I plan to get this one next! I already have one in Fuchsia and metallic silver. I am ordering this black one closer to the fall season.
> 
> One other thing that this Tristan has that i really like , is that the main straps are longer and can be worn over the shoulder, without the longer strap, if you want. My Riley, I have to use the longer strap, because the hand carry straps are too short. I still love it though. They are both awesome bags! But if you prefer silver, like I do, you may want to check out these Tristans. Most of them all come with silver hardware. I may have to order this sooner as they are getting very scarce! There are only a couple on ebay right now!




You sure love Tristan and eBay! Lol


----------



## staciesg26

CinthiaZ said:


> I know how you feel about wanting the silver hardware. But this Riley doesn't have a lot of hardware on it, so I find I can deal with it, as I bought one in watermelon and just LOVE it!
> 
> However there is another bag that is very similar to the Riley, called the MK TRISTAN, only it comes with all silver hardware. The bag itself is in the same leather and shape, with the Zip top closure, open pocket on the back, only it has more decorative silver hardware on it such as buckles, chain on the strap and silver o rings. It really is gorgeous and I plan to get this one next! I already have one in Fuchsia and metallic silver. I am ordering this black one closer to the fall season.
> 
> One other thing that this Tristan has that i really like , is that the main straps are longer and can be worn over the shoulder, without the longer strap, if you want. My Riley, I have to use the longer strap, because the hand carry straps are too short. I still love it though. They are both awesome bags! But if you prefer silver, like I do, you may want to check out these Tristans. Most of them all come with silver hardware. I may have to order this sooner as they are getting very scarce! There are only a couple on ebay right now!



That Tristan is beautiful! It looks amazing with the silver hardware!  I see what you mean about it having more decorative hardware! It's lovely!   Yea I can totally deal with the gold hardware since there is such a small amount on the Riley.  

I'm not a shoulder bag kind of girl. Unfortunately, I have shoulders that slope downward and have a terrible time finding anything that will actually stay put on my shoulders lol! I have a couple bags that work ok and I have a couple cross body bags too but mostly I'm a handheld/crook of arm satchel gal. So Riley will be fine. Plus I love rolled handles. 

Thank you for all your input and info!  I do appreciate it!!  &#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

staciesg26 said:


> That Tristan is beautiful! It looks amazing with the silver hardware!  I see what you mean about it having more decorative hardware! It's lovely!   Yea I can totally deal with the gold hardware since there is such a small amount on the Riley.
> 
> I'm not a shoulder bag kind of girl. Unfortunately, I have shoulders that slope downward and have a terrible time finding anything that will actually stay put on my shoulders lol! I have a couple bags that work ok and I have a couple cross body bags too but mostly I'm a handheld/crook of arm satchel gal. So Riley will be fine. Plus I love rolled handles.
> 
> Thank you for all your input and info!  I do appreciate it!!  &#55357;&#56842;


Yes, the rolled handles are really comfortable in the crook of your arm. The only thing is I have seen them crack, with the stuffing coming out. . Hope it doesn't happen to mine! Sad it's so hard to get much with the silver hardware. MK could make much more if he would just make everything with both! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> You sure love Tristan and eBay! Lol


Yes, I do!  I get some amazing buys on ebay. And most of what I get is brand new with tags for like 40% off what the stores are selling them for. I also sell on ebay so, I am part of that 'community'. 

I was replying to  staciesg26, saying she wishes the Rileys had silver hardware. Guess you missed that part? lol!  The Tristans very rarely come in gold. I've seen it on the dark brown, but that's about all. The rest are all silver hardware. I love the Riley too and have one in Watermelon. Got it on ebay with the matching wallet for 137.00!! Didn't even have to leave the house! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> You sure love Tristan and eBay! Lol


Did you know that there are thousands of ebay sellers, that buy up everything on sale, from the not only the outlets, but Macy's, etc. Then when WE get there , much if it is gone! And where is it?? On ebay.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you know that there are thousands of ebay sellers, that buy up everything on sale, from the not only the outlets, but Macy's, etc. Then when WE get there , much if it is gone! And where is it?? On ebay.



You're the best when it comes eBay! Since you're an authenticator, it's easy for you to jump on a deal! Love all your finds


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you know that there are thousands of ebay sellers, that buy up everything on sale, from the not only the outlets, but Macy's, etc. Then when WE get there , much if it is gone! And where is it?? On ebay.




I used to sell on eBay but the fees they and PayPal (their company) ended up charging sellers were too much for me then the way they barely protect sellers but some not so honest buyers get all the protection sent me to other avenues to sell my purses. I used to buy there but haven't in awhile because I got frustrated with some of the greedy sellers and their exorbitant shipping fees or shill bidding plus so many fakes. I also hate that there are tons of sellers buying up all the deals only to resell them. Frustrating


----------



## gratefulgirl

paula3boys said:


> I used to sell on eBay but the fees they and PayPal (their company) ended up charging sellers were too much for me then the way they barely protect sellers but some not so honest buyers get all the protection sent me to other avenues to sell my purses. I used to buy there but haven't in awhile because I got frustrated with some of the greedy sellers and their exorbitant shipping fees or shill bidding plus so many fakes. I also hate that there are tons of sellers buying up all the deals only to resell them. Frustrating




Well said!


----------



## paula3boys

I ordered chili and pale blue large when they went on sale for $207 at Macy's but they both are shipping from stores. I'm hoping they aren't like last chili I received! Interesting that one store used UPS and the other used UPS sure post. They are supposed to arrive Thursday and Friday so cross your fingers for me!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I ordered chili and pale blue large when they went on sale for $207 at Macy's but they both are shipping from stores. I'm hoping they aren't like last chili I received! Interesting that one store used UPS and the other used UPS sure post. They are supposed to arrive Thursday and Friday so cross your fingers for me!



Yeah!!!! I can not wait for you to get them.......fingers crosssed they look great!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I used to sell on eBay but the fees they and PayPal (their company) ended up charging sellers were too much for me then the way they barely protect sellers but some not so honest buyers get all the protection sent me to other avenues to sell my purses. I used to buy there but haven't in awhile because I got frustrated with some of the greedy sellers and their exorbitant shipping fees or shill bidding plus so many fakes. I also hate that there are tons of sellers buying up all the deals only to resell them. Frustrating


I know what what you mean! I go through ALL of that! They are awful to sell on, but still a great place to buy. You can find many discontinued items, and yes, it stinks how the resellers buy up all the in store stock, but none the less, ebay is where you will find it, most of the time. At least ebay only takes 10% of your listings. Poshmark takes 20%! Mecari is good, ( they take 0%!!) but that is only for folks with Apple Iphones. I had thought about Tradsey, but they just don't have the volume ebay has. I have had some not so honest buyers too. One tried to say it was never delivered, even though she signed for it! lol! I had her there! Just have to know how to protect yourSELF, because you are right, ebay sure won't do it! 

The best part about ebay is the auctions. Some of these sellers are so dumb and end their listings at 2 AM in the middle of the night, when no one is bidding! lol! Except for me. That is just one of many ways I get such good deals. eBay auctions are addicting, almost like gambling. lol! But at least you have something to show, when you are done. The only machine that pays at the casino, is the ATM!! 

As far as fakes go, they are everywhere! It's great we have this purse forum to double check listings if we need to.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You're the best when it comes eBay! Since you're an authenticator, it's easy for you to jump on a deal! Love all your finds


Thanks Melbo! Nice to see you here again! Hope you have been having a fun summer! So hot here! Been in the 3 digits for 2 weeks! How did people ever live without air conditioning?!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> How does the blue in Riley compare to your Coach Dakotah in light blue?




I'll get them both out tonight & get back to you!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I'll get them both out tonight & get back to you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much!




So as far as colors go, this is the best representation:
View attachment 3058750

The Riley is more of a "baby blue" and the Dakotah is a more dusty blue. The leather on the Dakotah is noticeably thicker than the Riley. The Riley's leather is softer & feels smoother, but that's probably due to the size of the pebbling.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> So as far as colors go, this is the best representation:
> View attachment 3058750
> 
> The Riley is more of a "baby blue" and the Dakotah is a more dusty blue. The leather on the Dakotah is noticeably thicker than the Riley. The Riley's leather is softer & feels smoother, but that's probably due to the size of the pebbling.




Thank you so much! Great comparison.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Melbo! Nice to see you here again! Hope you have been having a fun summer! So hot here! Been in the 3 digits for 2 weeks! How did people ever live without air conditioning?!



I've been having a great time! I'm in Montreal for the festivals and it's been a great experience! It hasn't gotten that hot just yet, but when it does I'll be using my air conditioner


----------



## paula3boys

I am tired of Macy's stores sending horrible stuff. When I get it from the warehouse, it is immaculate. 

I received Riley 1 of 2 today. It came from a store. They through it in the box upside down. The box isn't damaged, but they tore off the bottom of the price tag and when I unzipped the purse, there was a hair inside. That is just gross. It wasn't wrapped. The feet have scratches on it. It was obviously a return that wasn't used or a store display. This was the pale blue one that I ordered. Now I have to make another trip to return/exchange. 

Tomorrow my second one will come which is a replacement for the Chili one I got a month or so ago and returned because it was a store sent messed up one. 

I am on hold with customer service waiting for a supervisor now. The guy said that this particular store has had complaints before on their packaging. Well do something about it then! UGH


----------



## MKbaglover

I have finally joined this club!!!  I couldn't resist a large peanut Riley at half price!!!  We went in to my local MK store to choose an anniversary present so I spent a long time looking at all the new bags etc but I just couldn't pass this up!! I've wanted a Riley for a while but was holding out for an Autumn colour but honestly nothing else in the shop really stood out to me!!!!  I am now content in my bag collection but I'm still waiting/ hopeful for a burgundy or dark green Riley for Chirstmas!!


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> I am tired of Macy's stores sending horrible stuff. When I get it from the warehouse, it is immaculate.
> 
> I received Riley 1 of 2 today. It came from a store. They through it in the box upside down. The box isn't damaged, but they tore off the bottom of the price tag and when I unzipped the purse, there was a hair inside. That is just gross. It wasn't wrapped. The feet have scratches on it. It was obviously a return that wasn't used or a store display. This was the pale blue one that I ordered. Now I have to make another trip to return/exchange.
> 
> Tomorrow my second one will come which is a replacement for the Chili one I got a month or so ago and returned because it was a store sent messed up one.
> 
> I am on hold with customer service waiting for a supervisor now. The guy said that this particular store has had complaints before on their packaging. Well do something about it then! UGH




Did you get this sorted?- it is ridiculous that this keeps happening.  You would think if they have had complaints, it would have been sorted!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I am tired of Macy's stores sending horrible stuff. When I get it from the warehouse, it is immaculate.
> 
> I received Riley 1 of 2 today. It came from a store. They through it in the box upside down. The box isn't damaged, but they tore off the bottom of the price tag and when I unzipped the purse, there was a hair inside. That is just gross. It wasn't wrapped. The feet have scratches on it. It was obviously a return that wasn't used or a store display. This was the pale blue one that I ordered. Now I have to make another trip to return/exchange.
> 
> Tomorrow my second one will come which is a replacement for the Chili one I got a month or so ago and returned because it was a store sent messed up one.
> 
> I am on hold with customer service waiting for a supervisor now. The guy said that this particular store has had complaints before on their packaging. Well do something about it then! UGH


Wow! I see this complaint all the time on here, especially about Macy's. It's a sign of the times, I believe. No more professionalism anymore. Sad! I run into it everywhere. I have a few businesses that have me spoiled with their speedy professionalism. I wish everyone was like them. No pride in workmanship it seems. Just want to get back on their cell phones and play games! lol! 

Here's a perfect example. I went to Lowes the other day and needed a part for a mister / sprinkler system. The clerk was a young guy with two earrings on each ear, flowers no less!! ( just what the carpenters and plumbers want to see when they come to a lumber yard, right? lol!) He had no clue what I was looking for and was no help at all. Of course, when I approached him for help, he had to get off his cell! lol! I hated to tear him away from it, but geez!! You'd think Lowes would hire someone with knowledge or experience?? Hell no! They want to get away with minimum wage employees. I am sure Macy's is doing the same, apparently. Customer service is really bad anymore. I ended up ordering it on my phone and had it delivered instead! Should have just stayed home and done that in the first place. What a wasted trip! Sorry you have to go through the hassle of a return. Shouldn't be that way.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> I am tired of Macy's stores sending horrible stuff. When I get it from the warehouse, it is immaculate.
> 
> I received Riley 1 of 2 today. It came from a store. They through it in the box upside down. The box isn't damaged, but they tore off the bottom of the price tag and when I unzipped the purse, there was a hair inside. That is just gross. It wasn't wrapped. The feet have scratches on it. It was obviously a return that wasn't used or a store display. This was the pale blue one that I ordered. Now I have to make another trip to return/exchange.
> 
> Tomorrow my second one will come which is a replacement for the Chili one I got a month or so ago and returned because it was a store sent messed up one.
> 
> I am on hold with customer service waiting for a supervisor now. The guy said that this particular store has had complaints before on their packaging. Well do something about it then! UGH



That is completely unacceptable~


----------



## staciesg26

Got my Riley this week and I'm enjoying her. The only complaint I have is just that I wish Michael Kors would do a fun and bright lining in his black bags. This is the second one I've had that is all black inside as well and it's hard to see inside. Guess I'll  have to get a tiny light for the inside!  Other than that, I like my black Riley! Looking forward to seeing what colors will be coming in the fall!


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Did you get this sorted?- it is ridiculous that this keeps happening.  You would think if they have had complaints, it would have been sorted!!




So a store SA told me employees are on verge of strike so maybe that's why some stores are doing this? I don't know, but I returned pale blue already then got chili delivered on Friday and it wasn't much better so it will be returned as well. I guess these aren't meant for me right now. (They did reship pale blue when I complained but I'm expecting same problem for now so I don't get my hopes up)

I have two more deliveries coming from them but they are different style so maybe I'll get lucky and they will come from warehouse.


----------



## CocoChannel

paula3boys said:


> So a store SA told me employees are on verge of strike so maybe that's why some stores are doing this? I don't know, but I returned pale blue already then got chili delivered on Friday and it wasn't much better so it will be returned as well. I guess these aren't meant for me right now. (They did reship pale blue when I complained but I'm expecting same problem for now so I don't get my hopes up)
> 
> I have two more deliveries coming from them but they are different style so maybe I'll get lucky and they will come from warehouse.




What a joke!! I would be so upset!! I have learned that you almost always have to go to the store and oversee your handbag purchase which shouldn't be that way because online you can find such good deals and they should know what their doing and how to ship a dang handbag package flawlessly and nice!!! I mean you pay lots of money and have it end up looking worn and like crap.....ok stepping off my soapbox  ullhair:


----------



## paula3boys

CocoChannel said:


> What a joke!! I would be so upset!! I have learned that you almost always have to go to the store and oversee your handbag purchase which shouldn't be that way because online you can find such good deals and they should know what their doing and how to ship a dang handbag package flawlessly and nice!!! I mean you pay lots of money and have it end up looking worn and like crap.....ok stepping off my soapbox  ullhair:




Thank you. I'm glad everyone here seems to understand. Sometimes the SAs look at the bag and look at me like I have two heads. I'm not asking much for my $200-400 bag to look nice when I buy it brand new. If I wanted used, I'd go elsewhere and for better pricing depending on condition!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I'm glad everyone here seems to understand. Sometimes the SAs look at the bag and look at me like I have two heads. I'm not asking much for my $200-400 bag to look nice when I buy it brand new. If I wanted used, I'd go elsewhere and for better pricing depending on condition!



No you most certainly are not~ no way should an expensive item, actually ANY item be handled in this manner, you spend hard earned money on these things you don't expect it to be battered and abused upon arrival.

I admit to not being a huge online shopper but never, ever have i had items arrived in the condition you have experienced, again unacceptable!


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I'm glad everyone here seems to understand. Sometimes the SAs look at the bag and look at me like I have two heads. I'm not asking much for my $200-400 bag to look nice when I buy it brand new. If I wanted used, I'd go elsewhere and for better pricing depending on condition!


I agree with you, we spend precious money on these items so they should be treated with care.  I too get the feeling that if I buy something on sale or part of a deal that I should be thankful for what I get.  I think some places forget that buying a bag on sale still involves a lot of money and the item should not be damaged.  If it was damaged then we should be paying even less!


----------



## CocoChannel

mkbaglover said:


> i agree with you, we spend precious money on these items so they should be treated with care.  I too get the feeling that if i buy something on sale or part of a deal that i should be thankful for what i get.  I think some places forget that buying a bag on sale still involves a lot of money and the item should not be damaged.  If it was damaged then we should be paying even less!



+1


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you!
> 
> Large Chili Riley at half off, yes please! I was out of town last weekend and missed the extra clearance at Dillards, but I'm still very happy to find this cutie at half off.
> 
> They still have Watermelon and and may go back and that color of it's still there.
> 
> View attachment 3049760




Thank you so much for sharing! I picked up a Riley in Watermelon today!Love it!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

RaineyThatGirl said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I picked up a Riley in Watermelon today!Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065819




Beautiful Riley!!! Love the color in the soft leather...enjoy!&#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

My replacement pale blue arrived in good condition except I need to figure out how to get handle imprints out of it so I'll try stuffing extra paper in there. Any other tips on that? It took four Riley's being shipped to me (2 chili 2 pale blue) before one was good! She is the only keeper


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> My replacement pale blue arrived in good condition except I need to figure out how to get handle imprints out of it so I'll try stuffing extra paper in there. Any other tips on that? It took four Riley's being shipped to me (2 chili 2 pale blue) before one was good! She is the only keeper
> View attachment 3066005



Yeah Glad to hear you have one keeper. I know on one of mine I stored her with the hands down and it started to show(now all handles are stored up), so I stuffed it and it went back to shape so I think it will also depend how long she was stored that way.. My white one I have stuffed it has a few marks from the charm since when they stored her they had to take the stuffing out due to limited space, but I am waiting to come out,who knows how long it was stored like that. I need to conditioner her and maybe it wont show as bad..


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Yeah Glad to hear you have one keeper. I know on one of mine I stored her with the hands down and it started to show(now all handles are stored up), so I stuffed it and it went back to shape so I think it will also depend how long she was stored that way.. My white one I have stuffed it has a few marks from the charm since when they stored her they had to take the stuffing out due to limited space, but I am waiting to come out,who knows how long it was stored like that. I need to conditioner her and maybe it wont show as bad..



It is so strange because I never had this happen with my Coach leather purses. I store all my MK with handles up (all saffiano) and will do that with Riley now.

I can't wait to see what colors come out in Fall.


----------



## sunblock

Medium riley does anyone have one just wanted to a see a pic of the size?


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Medium riley does anyone have one just wanted to a see a pic of the size?


Earlier in this thread already...

post #180 from smileydimples
post #226 from Christa72720
post #263 from Sarah03
post #494 from Sarah03
post #505 from NutsAboutCoach


----------



## sunblock

Yeh think i saw it hmm can't decide wether i want it or not


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> All sprayed and condition and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn you handle marks go away .. Be careful when you store yours that your handles are up !! I know these marks will go .. Chili is hard to find so I'll live with it




Have these marks gone away yet?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Have these marks gone away yet?



Yes they have and now always store with handles up


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> My replacement pale blue arrived in good condition except I need to figure out how to get handle imprints out of it so I'll try stuffing extra paper in there. Any other tips on that? It took four Riley's being shipped to me (2 chili 2 pale blue) before one was good! She is the only keeper
> View attachment 3066005




I'm happy to hear you finally got a keeper!  One bit of advice I remember from the Coach subforum to get rid of handle marks is to stuff the bag & put it in the bathroom while you shower. The steam should relax the marks away. Hope this helps!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I'm happy to hear you finally got a keeper!  One bit of advice I remember from the Coach subforum to get rid of handle marks is to stuff the bag & put it in the bathroom while you shower. The steam should relax the marks away. Hope this helps!




I forgot about that! I read that too. I'm going to try


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Yes they have and now always store with handles up
> 
> View attachment 3066618
> View attachment 3066621




So glad to hear


----------



## sunblock

smileydimples said:


> Yes they have and now always store with handles up
> 
> View attachment 3066618
> View attachment 3066621



Is this watermelon?


----------



## heart_bags

I'm usually an LV girl all the way, but I just love the look of the Riley. I've just seen Chili on sale in an online shop here in Germany and may be ready to pull the trigger.

I'm a bit unsure about the shoulder strap. For those of you who have had their Riley for a while and have regularly carried it on the shoulder or crossbody: how does it hold up? Does the shape of the bag get distorted eventually? Is it comfortable?

I do have two small kids so I definitely need to be able to be handsfree often.

Thank you for your input


----------



## paula3boys

heart_bags said:


> I'm usually an LV girl all the way, but I just love the look of the Riley. I've just seen Chili on sale in an online shop here in Germany and may be ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> I'm a bit unsure about the shoulder strap. For those of you who have had their Riley for a while and have regularly carried it on the shoulder or crossbody: how does it hold up? Does the shape of the bag get distorted eventually? Is it comfortable?
> 
> I do have two small kids so I definitely need to be able to be handsfree often.
> 
> Thank you for your input



Only certain body types can carry it crossbody in my opinion. I definitely cannot due to "the girls" getting in the way.


----------



## MKbaglover

New Riley! Ecru and python


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> New Riley! Ecru and python



ohhh reminds me of the one I saw that I posted awhile back but a different color ...there is hope for more colors


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> ohhh reminds me of the one I saw that I posted awhile back but a different color ...there is hoe for more colors


That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Look what I ran into in my searches! This is a type of MK Fulton bag. Sure looks like a Riley, doesn't it??  I like the outer pocket on this! I am not brave enough for python yet, believe it or not! lol!  This would be awesome in black and silver!


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> New Riley! Ecru and python



Where did you find this one?


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> Where did you find this one?


Neiman Marcus, they have lots of new styles and colours!


----------



## smileydimples

The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083921



Were you able to sneak a pic?


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Were you able to sneak a pic?



They actually had a lot  of stuff out tulip, dusty rose, cornflower, another snakeskin embossed Riley it's a lighter version than the one I have, there was so much I loved a lot more leather items too but I was so out of I was talking with the girl who always helps me about my cousin. I'm sorry   I didn't take pictures but I may go back Sunday. So many pretty colors


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083921



Ohhhh, I like that!


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, I like that!



It's beautiful &#128525;&#128525; I need to get a real picture of it


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> It's beautiful &#128525;&#128525; I need to get a real picture of it


Yes it would be great to see a real picture of it, but I am sure it will appear soon as someone on here is bound to buy one soon!  All the new stuff has finally started to rapidly appear!!  I can't wait to see it all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083921



Not a fan of snake skin but this does look nice, regardless of my thoughts on it lol


----------



## coivcte

smileydimples said:


> The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083921


----------



## CoachCruiser

smileydimples said:


> The new floor set has the new Riley that I showed the Merlot with snakeskin sadly it is not purple but it's still beautiful [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083921


That is drop-dead GORGEOUS!!!! WOW.


----------



## lmirinda

I've just got a small Riley in peanut. This is my very first "soft" leather bag. She is just so cute!


----------



## ubo22

lmirinda said:


> I've just got a small Riley in peanut. This is my very first "soft" leather bag. She is just so cute!


This bag looks great in the smaller sizes.


----------



## MKbaglover

lmirinda said:


> I've just got a small Riley in peanut. This is my very first "soft" leather bag. She is just so cute!


Lovely, I really like the small in this bag- it looks cute.  I want the black in this size.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lmirinda said:


> I've just got a small Riley in peanut. This is my very first "soft" leather bag. She is just so cute!



so cute! love the bag charm too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> It's beautiful &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I need to get a real picture of it


 
Yes!  That would be great.  I love the richness of the color.


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I have real pictures from the store I love it and can't wait to have it I also wanted to post the new snake skin embossed color


----------



## smileydimples

I am in trouble I just saw preorder at Saks for Riley and dusty rose


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Okay I have real pictures from the store I love it and can't wait to have it I also wanted to post the new snake skin embossed color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087149
> View attachment 3087147
> View attachment 3087148


OMG!! Smiley!! WHY do you DO this to me??!!! lol! I just have to have that burgundy Riley. OMG!! It's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! Smiley!! WHY do you DO this to me??!!! lol! I just have to have that burgundy Riley. OMG!! It's GORGEOUS!!



I have to share ya know.....I'm such a Riley freak and I am just going Great I have to have... Have to share the love 
She is to die for huh


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I have to share ya know.....I'm such a Riley freak and I am just going Great I have to have... Have to share the love
> She is to die for huh


Yes, totally to die for and a must have!! There is no end to this addiction!! lol! Michael Kors bags are just incredible. I am so in love with his leather bags. Can't get enough of them!


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> I am in trouble I just saw preorder at Saks for Riley and dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087923


Oh man! I'm gonna be getting that one unless they come out with DD!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Okay I have real pictures from the store I love it and can't wait to have it I also wanted to post the new snake skin embossed color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087149
> View attachment 3087147
> View attachment 3087148



Again the Merlot is just lovely! wonder if it'll come in a small.


----------



## CoachCruiser

smileydimples said:


> Okay I have real pictures from the store I love it and can't wait to have it I also wanted to post the new snake skin embossed color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087149
> View attachment 3087147
> View attachment 3087148


Smileydimples (love your name!!!): I just purchased this bag TODAY. I have to say that I haven't even stuffed her yet but I'm already in love with this bag. The SAs were very sweet and one of them said, "I'm so jealous! I want this bag; it's my favorite one in the whole store!" 

All I have to say is that this is quite a stunning looking bag. Merlots, pinks, and olives seem to be quite "in" this season; I'm so thrilled that my Michael Kors just got this in YESTERDAY! I couldn't resist!!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

CoachCruiser said:


> Smileydimples (love your name!!!): I just purchased this bag TODAY. I have to say that I haven't even stuffed her yet but I'm already in love with this bag. The SAs were very sweet and one of them said, "I'm so jealous! I want this bag; it's my favorite one in the whole store!"
> 
> All I have to say is that this is quite a stunning looking bag. Merlots, pinks, and olives seem to be quite "in" this season; I'm so thrilled that my Michael Kors just got this in YESTERDAY! I couldn't resist!!!!!



Why thank you 
You lucky girl you have her already!!! I'm so jelly.......by far my favorite bag but this color is just to die for so I am so happy to hear how in love with her you are
I have to agree the whole store colors I love it!!! Excited to see what else is to come 
I am so happy for you ...enjoy her!!!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Again the Merlot is just lovely! wonder if it'll come in a small.



I heard they will have it in Medium too from the Michael Kors store when they looked it up


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I heard they will have it in Medium too from the Michael Kors store when they looked it up



Cool!!! I really hope the dept stores get this bag....


----------



## Christa72720

In anticipation of the Dusty Rose Riley I bought this today. So I guess now I really do have to get it!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok: I owe a HUGE thank you to both my mom AND of course, SMILEY DIMPLES, who alerted me to this gorgeous Riley bag. I wouldn't even have KNOWN about this gorgeous combo if my mom hadn't alerted me to your gorgeous pics, Smiley Dimples - so a huge merci!!!  

Again,THANK YOU for letting me know about this beauty and I look forward to your separate reveal!!!! (I'm also curious where you found the adorable fur charm - a perfect accompaniment!!!)


----------



## smileydimples

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok: I owe a HUGE thank you to both my mom AND of course, SMILEY DIMPLES, who alerted me to this gorgeous Riley bag. I wouldn't even have KNOWN about this gorgeous combo if my mom hadn't alerted me to your gorgeous pics, Smiley Dimples - so a huge merci!!!
> 
> Again,THANK YOU for letting me know about this beauty and I look forward to your separate reveal!!!! (I'm also curious where you found the adorable fur charm - a perfect accompaniment!!!)



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love love love it Your so welcome  The fur charm was from Michael Kors bu you can find them on Amazon and ebay since Michael Kors charges a lot for his.
Yeah I am so happy you saw my pic and I can not wait to get mine


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I heard they will have it in Medium too from the Michael Kors store when they looked it up


 


I just love this bag, and hope it comes in the medium too. If not I will buy the Harper as my Merlot alternative   But this bag is TDF. Wish they would update the dang website


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I just love this bag, and hope it comes in the medium too. If not I will buy the Harper as my Merlot alternative   But this bag is TDF. Wish they would update the dang website



I know I wish they would too thy look like they added a few things but not much. I was talking to the manager at Michael Kors and they did see it so hopefully soon they will update everything maybe by this Friday hopefully. I don't know why they wait so long what stinkers


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you again for showing me this combo, smiley dimples!!!!  I'm absolutely in love with it and cannot wait to see your reveal -- the more pics, the better!!


----------



## melissatrv

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you again for showing me this combo, smiley dimples!!!!  I'm absolutely in love with it and cannot wait to see your reveal -- the more pics, the better!!




So happy you love this bag, kinda reminiscent of the Coach Sophia isn't it?    Coach does not make them like anymore which is why I moved to MK.


----------



## ubo22

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok: I owe a HUGE thank you to both my mom AND of course, SMILEY DIMPLES, who alerted me to this gorgeous Riley bag. I wouldn't even have KNOWN about this gorgeous combo if my mom hadn't alerted me to your gorgeous pics, Smiley Dimples - so a huge merci!!!
> 
> Again,THANK YOU for letting me know about this beauty and I look forward to your separate reveal!!!! (I'm also curious where you found the adorable fur charm - a perfect accompaniment!!!)


This one is really gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> So happy you love this bag, kinda reminiscent of the Coach Sophia isn't it?    Coach does not make them like anymore which is why I moved to MK.



That is exactly what I thought when Riley first came out. Well a cross between Sophia and Lindsey (however it is spelled lol).


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> Smileydimples (love your name!!!): I just purchased this bag TODAY. I have to say that I haven't even stuffed her yet but I'm already in love with this bag. The SAs were very sweet and one of them said, "I'm so jealous! I want this bag; it's my favorite one in the whole store!"
> 
> All I have to say is that this is quite a stunning looking bag. Merlots, pinks, and olives seem to be quite "in" this season; I'm so thrilled that my Michael Kors just got this in YESTERDAY! I couldn't resist!!!!!



Stunning bag, CoachCruiser!!  )


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I heard they will have it in Medium too from the Michael Kors store when they looked it up



TY, how big is a medium? 



Christa72720 said:


> In anticipation of the Dusty Rose Riley I bought this today. So I guess now I really do have to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089348



Really nice!



CoachCruiser said:


> Ok: I owe a HUGE thank you to both my mom AND of course, SMILEY DIMPLES, who alerted me to this gorgeous Riley bag. I wouldn't even have KNOWN about this gorgeous combo if my mom hadn't alerted me to your gorgeous pics, Smiley Dimples - so a huge merci!!!
> 
> Again,THANK YOU for letting me know about this beauty and I look forward to your separate reveal!!!! (I'm also curious where you found the adorable fur charm - a perfect accompaniment!!!)



Gosh, that is so pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## melissatrv

I hope they do make this medium.  MK is one the few companies that still makes a good selection of medium sized bags.  Most do just large and mini.  One of the things that got me frustrated with Coach


----------



## CoachCruiser

paula3boys said:


> That is exactly what I thought when Riley first came out. Well a cross between Sophia and Lindsey (however it is spelled lol).


Good call, both of you ladies!! This style IS remniscent of both the Sophia and the Lindsey.....sigh....So many bags that Coach SHOULD HAVE KEPT!!!


----------



## paula3boys

CoachCruiser said:


> Good call, both of you ladies!! This style IS remniscent of both the Sophia and the Lindsey.....sigh....So many bags that Coach SHOULD HAVE KEPT!!!




I agree


----------



## Purse_13

Wow, the MK clutch is sooo pretty!  Can you show what fits inside? does the iPhone 6 fit inside?  Thanks


----------



## Christa72720

Purse_13 said:


> Wow, the MK clutch is sooo pretty!  Can you show what fits inside? does the iPhone 6 fit inside?  Thanks




I'm assuming you mean mine  it fits a ton!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it fits 6 cards, a separate pocket where I keep my keys and I also have lip gloss and my phone. I could probably fit even more if I wanted too!


----------



## Purse_13

Christa72720 said:


> I'm assuming you mean mine  it fits a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it fits 6 cards, a separate pocket where I keep my keys and I also have lip gloss and my phone. I could probably fit even more if I wanted too!


Thanks a bunch!  and yea it was my first time posting and I didnt know how to link it to you post that's why


----------



## Christa72720

Purse_13 said:


> Thanks a bunch!  and yea it was my first time posting and I didnt know how to link it to you post that's why



No problem and welcome to the club!! I have three of these I love them so much


----------



## Purse_13

Christa72720 said:


> No problem and welcome to the club!! I have three of these I love them so much



Thanks!  and I'm kind of tempted to get one now


----------



## alc8477

Does anyone know when the Merlot will hit Macy's or Nordstrom? I received gift cards to both for my birthday. I'm trying to hold out for it make it to the department stores, but not sure if I can! [emoji85]


----------



## Christa72720

alc8477 said:


> Does anyone know when the Merlot will hit Macy's or Nordstrom? I received gift cards to both for my birthday. I'm trying to hold out for it make it to the department stores, but not sure if I can! [emoji85]


I would think it should be there in a few weeks or so. They usually get it shortly after the MK store


----------



## alc8477

Thanks! I'm newer to MK!


----------



## smileydimples

Oh my Riley Loves found these two colors at Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose. I hope Macys get these I have a gift card burning a whole and my gift card wants to buy a Riley, lol Since I bought a Casey in Cornflower I wont be getting the Riley in Cornflower. Even though I love the color. I didnt think they  would come out with Cornflower in other bags, but the leather on Casey is devine.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Oh my Riley Loves found these two colors at Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose. I hope Macys get these I have a gift card burning a whole and my gift card wants to buy a Riley, lol Since I bought a Casey in Cornflower I wont be getting the Riley in Cornflower. Even though I love the color. I didnt think they  would come out with Cornflower in other bags, but the leather on Casey is devine.


Two great colors!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Oh my Riley Loves found these two colors at Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose. I hope Macys get these I have a gift card burning a whole and my gift card wants to buy a Riley, lol Since I bought a Casey in Cornflower I wont be getting the Riley in Cornflower. Even though I love the color. I didnt think they  would come out with Cornflower in other bags, but the leather on Casey is devine.



I'd like a small Riley in Dusty Rose. How long is the the Riley strap? Does anyone know?


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Oh my Riley Loves found these two colors at Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose. I hope Macys get these I have a gift card burning a whole and my gift card wants to buy a Riley, lol Since I bought a Casey in Cornflower I wont be getting the Riley in Cornflower. Even though I love the color. I didnt think they  would come out with Cornflower in other bags, but the leather on Casey is devine.




I thought I saw Dusty Rose in the Macy's website!  I wonder how different the cornflour is to the Pale Blue on the Riley.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd like a small Riley in Dusty Rose. How long is the the Riley strap? Does anyone know?




I just compared my large Riley and medium Selma satchel and the strap seems to be exactly the same length-I didn't measure though!  I initially wanted the small, it is lovely but it wouldn't hold an awful lot.  I also thought that the strap hung down quite a lot when carried by the handles.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I just compared my large Riley and medium Selma satchel and the strap seems to be exactly the same length-I didn't measure though!  I initially wanted the small, it is lovely but it wouldn't hold an awful lot.  I also thought that the strap hung down quite a lot when carried by the handles.



Thanks hon. Maybe Riley isn't for me then. I was hoping for a bag that could be worn xbody, medium Selma strap is too short for me to do that. I shall wait and see what other styles come out! Dusty Rose looks like a great colour for winter, I'm torn between this and Dark Dune as a neutral. Will you pick up Riley then?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know how durable the Embossed snakeskin is on the new riley? I love it in merlot but am afraid I will ruin it even though I'm careful with my bags. I have an embossed snakeskin coach Kristin that didn't hold up very well. I'm not worried about the sides of the bag but more by the handles and long strap. Seems like the scales might easily lift in those areas.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks hon. Maybe Riley isn't for me then. I was hoping for a bag that could be worn xbody, medium Selma strap is too short for me to do that. I shall wait and see what other styles come out! Dusty Rose looks like a great colour for winter, I'm torn between this and Dark Dune as a neutral. Will you pick up Riley then?


Here's the solution. Buy the Larger Riley and use that strap after you buy the smaller one! lol! You can use the same strap on both! That way you'll have the bigger one for when you need to carry more stuff, and smaller one for other occasions! Problem solved! lol! Can never have too many MK bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know how durable the Embossed snakeskin is on the new riley? I love it in merlot but am afraid I will ruin it even though I'm careful with my bags. I have an embossed snakeskin coach Kristin that didn't hold up very well. I'm not worried about the sides of the bag but more by the handles and long strap. Seems like the scales might easily lift in those areas.


I have a couple of python embossed MK bags and you really can't hurt them. They are actually very durable and because of the pattern, do not show scratches or stains at all! I am very hard on my bags as I ride on a Harley Davidson frequently. My bags get hit with rocks and bugs. THe pyton bags don't show a thing!  I wouldn't let it dieter you at all!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks hon. Maybe Riley isn't for me then. I was hoping for a bag that could be worn xbody, medium Selma strap is too short for me to do that. I shall wait and see what other styles come out! Dusty Rose looks like a great colour for winter, I'm torn between this and Dark Dune as a neutral. Will you pick up Riley then?




The strap on the small may be longer though, I can't remember.  I like the the look of the new merlot/ snakeskin one but I can't afford it as it looks to be be £30/40 more expensive than the ordinary one (according to the U.S. Prices) I'm guessing it would be £360 here as the ordinary is £330.  I have got so many bags in the past few months I can't justify that, I'm quite content with my peanut Riley and all my other bags!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CinthiaZ said:


> I have a couple of python embossed MK bags and you really can't hurt them. They are actually very durable and because of the pattern, do not show scratches or stains at all! I am very hard on my bags as I ride on a Harley Davidson frequently. My bags get hit with rocks and bugs. THe pyton bags don't show a thing!  I wouldn't let it dieter you at all!



Ok, great! I don't ride anymore but I think a 1 year old and 4 year old with messy hands can do just as much damage to bags! Haha. I  think the merlot snakeskin riley will be my next bag! I really wish it had silver hardware but it's so gorgeous I think I can deal with it. My fuchsia shw riley is one of my top 5 bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Oh my Riley Loves found these two colors at Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose. I hope Macys get these I have a gift card burning a whole and my gift card wants to buy a Riley, lol Since I bought a Casey in Cornflower I wont be getting the Riley in Cornflower. Even though I love the color. I didnt think they  would come out with Cornflower in other bags, but the leather on Casey is devine.



Both great color but love the cornflower.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Harley77 said:


> Ok, great! I don't ride anymore but I think a 1 year old and 4 year old with messy hands can do just as much damage to bags! Haha. I  think the merlot snakeskin riley will be my next bag! I really wish it had silver hardware but it's so gorgeous I think I can deal with it. My fuchsia shw riley is one of my top 5 bags.


I agree! The Rileys don't have all that much hardware on them anyway, so I can deal with it too. I have the Watermelon Riley with gold hardware and it's not bad at all. The Riley is definitely worth it. Such a great bag! I want the wine colored one as well. Can't wait! Hoping it will go on sale in the fall.


----------



## Sarahj1981

I just bought this at the MK store in the Forum Shops in Vegas...it's beautiful! I couldn't find it anywhere online.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone having problems with Macy's website? Mobile version only shows ecru riley but my desktop version shows ecru picture but with merlot description.  I wonder what would happen if I ordered it with the merlot description even though the pic is ecru?


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Anyone having problems with Macy's website? Mobile version only shows ecru riley but my desktop version shows ecru picture but with merlot description.  I wonder what would happen if I ordered it with the merlot description even though the pic is ecru?[/QUOTED E]
> It's a Available I saw it when I was asking if they were order able .. I would order it


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Harley77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with Macy's website? Mobile version only shows ecru riley but my desktop version shows ecru picture but with merlot description.  I wonder what would happen if I ordered it with the merlot description even though the pic is ecru?[/QUOTED E]
> It's a Available I saw it when I was asking if they were order able .. I would order it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it
> I'm pretty sure Macy's will have a sale on full price stuff at the end of the month but I just couldn't wait. Plus, my SA always allows me to price adjust even if it has been over 14 days if I still have the tags on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it
> I'm pretty sure Macy's will have a sale on full price stuff at the end of the month but I just couldn't wait. Plus, my SA always allows me to price adjust even if it has been over 14 days if I still have the tags on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah excited for you!! You have a great SA!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Harley77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah excited for you!! You have a great SA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm excited for my fuchsia riley to finally get a sister lol.
> She's a great SA and is always trying to get you the best deal. I try to only buy from her but decided to order it because for some reason that particular Macy's has yet to ever get a shipment of any riley. She said before she only got to see 2 in person the past few months because they were returns. Plus, I'm impatient and not sure if I could make time to go out shopping this week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jb32purse

Patiently waiting on riley In pearl grey. Anyone know when?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wore my watermelon Riley today and trying to enjoy the color before summer is over and I have to put her away! Sniff!   Am waiting for a deal on a  burgundy / Merlot Riley. She's next!


----------



## Sarah03

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my watermelon Riley today and trying to enjoy the color before summer is over and I have to put her away! Sniff!   Am waiting for a deal on a  burgundy / Merlot Riley. She's next!




Riley looks great on you! It's hard to believe that fall is almost here. I saw the Merlot in my MK Boutique today... wowza!  She's super pretty!


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Harley77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah excited for you!! You have a great SA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the Merlot Riley so much too.  Was it you who posted they would also make this in a small size.  Not a mini but more Medium Selma satchel sized?  The large it just too big for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bellepedia

Anybody been using riley for quite awhhile.. I wud like to know if the leather softened up & turned slouchier or lost its shape while standing it up..
Also can the large riley fit a laptop along with the other things like wallet some pouches..ya know!??


----------



## keishapie1973

Harley77 said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it
> I'm pretty sure Macy's will have a sale on full price stuff at the end of the month but I just couldn't wait. Plus, my SA always allows me to price adjust even if it has been over 14 days if I still have the tags on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss!!! Can't wait to see your pics. I'm definitely eyeing this bag.....
Click to expand...


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the Merlot Riley so much too.  Was it you who posted they would also make this in a small size.  Not a mini but more Medium Selma satchel sized?  The large it just too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors customer service told me they would have it in medium  but I haven't seen it yet and I know the website has been updated
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my watermelon Riley today and trying to enjoy the color before summer is over and I have to put her away! Sniff!   Am waiting for a deal on a  burgundy / Merlot Riley. She's next!



Love it! sad to see watermelon have to leave, where the heck did summer go?


----------



## HesitantShopper

No info on a small in Merlot?


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> No info on a small in Merlot?



No they only said medium , but hopefully that doesn't mean they won't have small


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> No they only said medium , but hopefully that doesn't mean they won't have small



Thanks, darn hopefully small is on the horizon.


----------



## Bellepedia

Had anyone seen riley in luggage.. Or is it just me missing or assuming its peanut... Ild love to see in luggage color.. Also now that they are coming with two combos.. A black& luggage color is what im looking for..


----------



## Bellepedia

Also anybody who saw cinder color in real.. I cant make the color of it..


----------



## Christa72720

Bellepedia said:


> Also anybody who saw cinder color in real.. I cant make the color of it..



It's like a really dark taupe. And to answer your earlier question my Riley has gotten a little slouchier over three months. I wouldn't say you could comfortably fit a laptop in it height wise.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! sad to see watermelon have to leave, where the heck did summer go?


I know, it is going too fast! But looking forward to now getting and wearing the Merlot / wine colored Riley! Hope they go on sale soon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I know, it is going too fast! But looking forward to now getting and wearing the Merlot / wine colored Riley! Hope they go on sale soon!



oh gosh yes! I am so on this Merlot.. dusty rose looks nice too but Merlot is like what i would deem the perfect 'fall.winter' shade.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Starting to wonder if I'm really going to get my merlot snakeskin riley. I got a shipping confirmation email yesterday but FedEx still shows it as pending and the charge has dropped off of my card. I've never had this happen with Macy's before.


----------



## CocoChannel

Harley77 said:


> Starting to wonder if I'm really going to get my merlot snakeskin riley. I got a shipping confirmation email yesterday but FedEx still shows it as pending and the charge has dropped off of my card. I've never had this happen with Macy's before.




I don't think you should worry too much! The charge is initially put on your card as a pre authorization(pending charge) and then it will drop off and be taken out a little later probably like within 12 hours or less. If you got your shipping confirmation email don't stress it's on it way it sounds like[emoji4]


----------



## CocoChannel

HesitantShopper said:


> oh gosh yes! I am so on this Merlot.. dusty rose looks nice too but Merlot is like what i would deem the perfect 'fall.winter' shade.




I'm going to have to add this Merlot snakeskin to my need it want it list![emoji23] I agree it's the perfect fall winter shade.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CocoChannel said:


> I don't think you should worry too much! The charge is initially put on your card as a pre authorization(pending charge) and then it will drop off and be taken out a little later probably like within 12 hours or less. If you got your shipping confirmation email don't stress it's on it way it sounds like[emoji4]



Thanks, that makes me feel better. I also can't get it to come up in merlot on my phone or iPad on macys.com which also made me worry. I can't wait to get it! I don't think I've ever been this excited for a MK bag before.


----------



## SuziAck

Can someone tell me the weight of the large riley ?  Im loving it in peanut and python, but don't want a heavy bag for work.  
Are you able to carry file folders in it?  Thanks.


----------



## Christa72720

OMg ladies here it is! Dark Dune at my local Dillard's!! Also the merlot


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> OMg ladies here it is! Dark Dune at my local Dillard's!! Also the merlot
> View attachment 3096197



ohhhhhhhhhh they dont even show dark dune online.....even though it looks like peanut in pictures.oh so pretty


----------



## smileydimples

Saw this picture at Niemen Marcus in ECRU


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh they dont even show dark dune online.....even though it looks like peanut in pictures.oh so pretty




Yes, sorry it does actually look peanut in this pic but it is definitely Dark Dune in person &#128516;


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Yes, sorry it does actually look peanut in this pic but it is definitely Dark Dune in person &#128516;



Ohhhhh I hope thAt means other stores will have it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I don't have dark dune in anything


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> OMg ladies here it is! Dark Dune at my local Dillard's!! Also the merlot
> View attachment 3096197



DD is nice but good grief hand me that Merlot!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Saw this picture at Niemen Marcus in ECRU



That's not bad, but i'd KILL it. No light colored bags as winter is coming!(salt, ick)


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> DD is nice but good grief hand me that Merlot!!




It is gorgeous in person!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My merlot snakeskin riley is finally on the move!  Tracking says she will be here Monday!


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> My merlot snakeskin riley is finally on the move!  Tracking says she will be here Monday!



yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Harley77 said:


> My merlot snakeskin riley is finally on the move!  Tracking says she will be here Monday!




how exciting!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> DD is nice but good grief hand me that Merlot!!


Agreed!   I am wanting that Merlot too! SaWEET!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Saw this picture at Niemen Marcus in ECRU


So pretty. Too bad I am such a slob! lol! It would be toast in a month's time! lol! I have been wearing my watermelon Riley for the past week. Last night my girlfriend said "it looks like a bowling bag!"  LMAO!  When I looked down at it, it kind of did!


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> My merlot snakeskin riley is finally on the move!  Tracking says she will be here Monday!



Yay,  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Agreed!   I am wanting that Merlot too! SaWEET!



Here's a teaser shot for you guys and the Collins for you CinthiaZ.


----------



## Bellepedia

CinthiaZ said:


> So pretty. Too bad I am such a slob! lol! It would be toast in a month's time! lol! I have been wearing my watermelon Riley for the past week. Last night my girlfriend said "it looks like a bowling bag!"  LMAO!  When I looked down at it, it kind of did!




Really... I made up my mind to get riley.. And now whenever i look/think of it .. Bowling bag is what im going to link up to.. Lol


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> So pretty. Too bad I am such a slob! lol! It would be toast in a month's time! lol! I have been wearing my watermelon Riley for the past week. Last night my girlfriend said "it looks like a bowling bag!"  LMAO!  When I looked down at it, it kind of did!



Omg,  why did you say that?   Now that's all I can imagine when I look at it, lmao!


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a teaser shot for you guys and the Collins for you CinthiaZ.


The Collins is so cute! I am really tempted on that one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a teaser shot for you guys and the Collins for you CinthiaZ.



sooo pretty i'd almost take two.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bowling bag lol a bit of stretch... it's not dome-y enough at least for the bowling bags i recall.


----------



## MKbaglover

Has anyone seen the Ecru Riley in person yet?  I am sooo tempted by it but it would be a huge investment as I would have to buy it unseen from the US (it doesn't seem to be here) so returns are not that simple.  I am just wondering if the Ecru bit is dark enough so that small stains may not be that noticeable compared to white or is Ecru in soft leather basically white.  It seems to look almost white in some pics but more cream in others.  I could cope with a dark cream colour but if it close to white I wouldn't use it much.  I know it sounds silly as they are both light colours but to me cream would be a more forgiving colour!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> Has anyone seen the Ecru Riley in person yet?  I am sooo tempted by it but it would be a huge investment as I would have to buy it unseen from the US (it doesn't seem to be here) so returns are not that simple.  I am just wondering if the Ecru bit is dark enough so that small stains may not be that noticeable compared to white or is Ecru in soft leather basically white.  It seems to look almost white in some pics but more cream in others.  I could cope with a dark cream colour but if it close to white I wouldn't use it much.  I know it sounds silly as they are both light colours but to me cream would be a more forgiving colour!



I've seen it and it's similar to Vanilla. Maybe a little tiny more cream based. I personally won't buy bags that light because I worry about them every time I carry them. I have a vanilla Astor and I almost never carry it. I will say that it is absolutely gorgeous in person though!


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> I've seen it and it's similar to Vanilla. Maybe a little tiny more cream based. I personally won't buy bags that light because I worry about them every time I carry them. I have a vanilla Astor and I almost never carry it. I will say that it is absolutely gorgeous in person though!


Thank you, this is very helpful.  I am usually quite careful with my bags and I might just get away with this colour, I think the snakeskin would help detract from some small marks.  I really like this so I might just have to take a risk!!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.  I am usually quite careful with my bags and I might just get away with this colour, I think the snakeskin would help detract from some small marks.  I really like this so I might just have to take a risk!!!!!



I say go for it! The snakeskin is on the corners which seem to get the dirtiest so it should definitely help keep it clean


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  why did you say that?   Now that's all I can imagine when I look at it, lmao!


Well, my girlfriend was the one who pointed it out. There is a couple of things about the Riley that have me concerned. I think I am going to start a thread about it for strap comparisons.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bellepedia said:


> Really... I made up my mind to get riley.. And now whenever i look/think of it .. Bowling bag is what im going to link up to.. Lol


lol! Sorry, but my girlfriend pointed it out, and she is right! She does love the bag though and plans to get one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Bowling bag lol a bit of stretch... it's not dome-y enough at least for the bowling bags i recall.


Oh really??  Look at this pic.  lol! It DOES have a dome shape to it while carrying.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I want to point out something about the Riley that has me concerned. It is regarding the longer detachable strap. The strap is very thin for such a large bag. It is also, not placed well. I am concerned that after time it will actually damage the bag from the constant pulling on the leather. ( see last pic) You can see how it is actually pulling on the leather, which is a bad stress point, if you ask me. 

I prefer where they place the strap on the Tristan bags, much better. it is a much thicker strap as can be seen in photo # one,  It is also placed better structurally , to not damage the bag. 

While I love my Riley, I won't be using that longer strap much, as little as possible, to keep from tearing the leather. And why is it so thin, for such a large bag?? This is a real concern for me as I don't think it is very well designed. The strap should be wider and should be placed to fit on the ends, instead of in the middle of the bag. It will be interesting to see, the problems this may cause in the future. We'll see, since so many of us are getting them,


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to point out something about the Riley that has me concerned. It is regarding the longer detachable strap. The strap is very thin for such a large bag. It is also, not placed well. I am concerned that after time it will actually damage the bag from the constant pulling on the leather. ( see last pic) You can see how it is actually pulling on the leather, which is a bad stress point, if you ask me.
> 
> I prefer where they place the strap on the Tristan bags, much better. it is a much thicker strap as can be seen in photo # one,  It is also placed better structurally , to not damage the bag.
> 
> While I love my Riley, I won't be using that longer strap much, as little as possible, to keep from tearing the leather. And why is it so thin, for such a large bag?? This is a real concern for me as I don't think it is very well designed. The strap should be wider and should be placed to fit on the ends, instead of in the middle of the bag. It will be interesting to see, the problems this may cause in the future. We'll see, since so many of us are getting them,


This is the reason I chose to pass on the Riley.  I really love how the bag looks, but didn't think I could handle the strap placement.  With regard to the width of the strap, MK seems to make most of his straps a bit too narrow.  I like the width of your Tristan strap.  It's similar to the width of my n/s Hamilton tote strap, too, which I love.  My Selma straps and Sutton strap are too narrow in my opinion (like the Riley).


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh really??  Look at this pic.  lol! It DOES have a dome shape to it while carrying.



LOL! okay there i see it.. we'll just pretend this was never said. 



CinthiaZ said:


> I want to point out something about the Riley that has me concerned. It is regarding the longer detachable strap. The strap is very thin for such a large bag. It is also, not placed well. I am concerned that after time it will actually damage the bag from the constant pulling on the leather. ( see last pic) You can see how it is actually pulling on the leather, which is a bad stress point, if you ask me.
> 
> I prefer where they place the strap on the Tristan bags, much better. it is a much thicker strap as can be seen in photo # one,  It is also placed better structurally , to not damage the bag.
> 
> While I love my Riley, I won't be using that longer strap much, as little as possible, to keep from tearing the leather. And why is it so thin, for such a large bag?? This is a real concern for me as I don't think it is very well designed. The strap should be wider and should be placed to fit on the ends, instead of in the middle of the bag. It will be interesting to see, the problems this may cause in the future. We'll see, since so many of us are getting them,



I see what you mean, i wonder often if these long straps are even for use vs looks clearly they have not thought it through.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL! okay there i see it.. we'll just pretend this was never said.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean, i wonder often if these long straps are even for use vs looks clearly they have not thought it through.


What I do like about the Riley better than the Trisatan is the rolled handles. They are very comfortable in the crook of your arm, although I the Tristan is very comfortable, too.  Also, the shorter straps on the Tristan will fit on my shoulder where the Riley handles are strictly for hand carrying or in the crook of your arm. Yes, they really screwed up on that strap. Overall though, it's still a gorgeous bag that I get loads of compliments on.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> This is the reason I chose to pass on the Riley.  I really love how the bag looks, but didn't think I could handle the strap placement.  With regard to the width of the strap, MK seems to make most of his straps a bit too narrow.  I like the width of your Tristan strap.  It's similar to the width of my n/s Hamilton tote strap, too, which I love.  My Selma straps and Sutton strap are too narrow in my opinion (like the Riley).


It is exactly the same width as your Hamilton strap and yes , I like that width much better too. The Riley strap is too skinny! lol!  Maybe I should feed it something? lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> What I do like about the Riley better than the Trisatan is the rolled handles. They are very comfortable in the crook of your arm, although I the Tristan is very comfortable, too.  Also, the shorter straps on the Tristan will fit on my shoulder where the Riley handles are strictly for hand carrying or in the crook of your arm. Yes, they really screwed up on that strap. Overall though, it's still a gorgeous bag that I get loads of compliments on.



I've never seen a Tristan irl only online, the Riley i have played with a bit in store, love it but i am not capable of using shoulder straps... so i'm satchels all the way.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> It is exactly the same width as your Hamilton strap and yes , I like that width much better too. The Riley strap is too skinny! lol!  Maybe I should feed it something? lol!


Shoulder strap width, length, and placement are always my biggest complaints with handbags.  When a designer gets it right, it can be true perfection for a handbag.


----------



## Christa72720

I have to respectfully disagree on the strap issue. With this particular bag he put the strap placement exactly where it should be. If he had put it on the ends, the bag sags too much in the middle. The placement now makes it so the bag keeps its shape while carrying. I have both types and I prefer this one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree on the strap issue. With this particular bag he put the strap placement exactly where it should be. If he had put it on the ends, the bag sags too much in the middle. The placement now makes it so the bag keeps its shape while carrying. I have both types and I prefer this one.


You do have a valid point as the Tristan does sag in the middle if I have too much weight in it, so either way there are issues. I just worry about that stress point on the Riley and the leather tearing right there. We'll know more in a few years. I just will try not to use the longer strap unless I have to, especially if I have a lot of weight in it. I also wish it was wider. Why so skinny?? lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Check it out! KATE HUDSON and model Miranda Kerr got themselves a Riley!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Check it out! KATE HUDSON and model Miranda Kerr got themselves a Riley!



Love the blue!


----------



## CoachCruiser

CinthiaZ said:


> Check it out! KATE HUDSON and model Miranda Kerr got themselves a Riley!


Great pics - thanks for sharing!!! Refreshing to see celebs finally carrying around a relatively affordable, gorgeous MK!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree on the strap issue. With this particular bag he put the strap placement exactly where it should be. If he had put it on the ends, the bag sags too much in the middle. The placement now makes it so the bag keeps its shape while carrying. I have both types and I prefer this one.


 


CinthiaZ said:


> You do have a valid point as the Tristan does sag in the middle if I have too much weight in it, so either way there are issues. I just worry about that stress point on the Riley and the leather tearing right there. We'll know more in a few years. I just will try not to use the longer strap unless I have to, especially if I have a lot of weight in it. I also wish it was wider. Why so skinny?? lol!


 
The funny thing is that the newer Bedford satchel that looks almost the same as the Riley has a different shoulder strap placement.  It looks like he took the Riley, pulled down the ends of the top zipper with a D ring for the shoulder strap, and added a piece of leather that snaps open releasing the zipper ends from the bag.  There is also no center zip compartment inside the bag, and it seems like it holds its shape.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> The funny thing is that the newer Bedford satchel that looks almost the same as the Riley has a different shoulder strap placement.  It looks like he took the Riley, pulled down the ends of the top zipper with a D ring for the shoulder strap, and added a piece of leather that snaps open.  There is also no center zip compartment inside the bag, and it seems like it holds its shape.



It's funny because I saw the bag and thought you could totally swap it for a Riley! When you open up the ends it looks the exact same!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> It's funny because I saw the bag and thought you could totally swap it for a Riley! When you open up the ends it looks the exact same!


Maybe the belt design surrounding the bag adds support so it doesn't sag in the middle.  Who knows?  I just like it because I prefer wide open bags without compartment dividers inside.  I also prefer shoulder straps that attach at the ends of the bag and not in the middle.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> The funny thing is that the newer Bedford satchel that looks almost the same as the Riley has a different shoulder strap placement.  It looks like he took the Riley, pulled down the ends of the top zipper with a D ring for the shoulder strap, and added a piece of leather that snaps open releasing the zipper ends from the bag.  There is also no center zip compartment inside the bag, and it seems like it holds its shape.





Christa72720 said:


> It's funny because I saw the bag and thought you could totally swap it for a Riley! When you open up the ends it looks the exact same!



That's the Bedford BOWLING Satchel! LMAO!!  Everyone just freaked out because I told them my girlfriend said my Riley looked like a bowling bag! lol!  They all said "No! No! Don't say that!"  lol!!   Well looky there! Yes, I agree, it is very similar to the Bedford Bowling satchel and my girlfriend is very observant, as are you! lol!


----------



## Hollywood H

I'm waiting for a small Riley with silver hardware to arrive in online shops. So far i've only found the colour chili but i would like one in a neutral colour that goes everything.

There are so many MK bags i like but the all have gold hardware.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Belk and Bonton have merlot snakeskin riley in medium! 
I  think I would prefer this size, why can't Macy's have it? !


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Belk and Bonton have merlot snakeskin riley in medium!
> I  think I would prefer this size, why can't Macy's have it? !



I say have a macys sales associate look it up and see if they have it ...  They never showed any other mediums before online but people started finding them in the store ... Worth a try


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> I say have a macys sales associate look it up and see if they have it ...  They never showed any other mediums before online but people started finding them in the store ... Worth a try



Good idea, I will go to the mall this week and see.


----------



## smileydimples

They have them at macys in store


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> They have them at macys in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100164
> View attachment 3100166



What size are these?


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> What size are these?


I only saw large I'll be back in the next few days to presale dincr my girl wasn't there


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> They have them at macys in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100164
> View attachment 3100166


Thank you for this!  I'm really starting to like this colour!  I never thought I would go for a light colour but I'm enjoying my Blossom so much I'm thinking I could cope with this colour!  I initially wanted the merlot but this keeps catching my eye.....these pictures are great for me but not my wallet


----------



## HesitantShopper

Got to see the Merlot yesterday, so nice but gosh darn it it was the large.. HUGE for me. I want a small. 

Saw dusty rose, that is a nice color. Funny tho my YDD didn't like it lol


----------



## tlo

smileydimples said:


> They have them at macys in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100164
> View attachment 3100166



I'm loving this in both colors!!  None if the Macy's here has it in stock yet.  Now to decide on a color!!!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for this!  I'm really starting to like this colour!  I never thought I would go for a light colour but I'm enjoying my Blossom so much I'm thinking I could cope with this colour!  I initially wanted the merlot but this keeps catching my eye.....these pictures are great for me but not my wallet



Your welcome  I didnt thini I would like it but I do ... I agree thats why I had to sell some to be ble to buy more


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My merlot snakeskin riley was delivered today. I'm not sure if I will keep it. I'm not a huge fan of gold hardware but thought I could deal with it for this beautiful bag. I wish it had gunmetal hardware, then it would be instant love. I will hang on to it for a week and see how I feel about it. Oh, and of course Macy's shipped it to me in a bag, is it that hard to use a box? !


----------



## Jb32purse

Called and asked today about the pearl grey riley. The sales consultant said not that she knew of. Anyone know? I'm so wanting it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I sent my merlot riley back today. Did some serious damage on the coach outlet sale today for some things I've been hunting for awhile. I have to stick to my instant love rule and return anything that doesn't wow me.


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> I sent my merlot riley back today. Did some serious damage on the coach outlet sale today for some things I've been hunting for awhile. I have to stick to my instant love rule and return anything that doesn't wow me.


Good decision.  If it's not true love, then it's not worth it.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

So I am back to wanting a small Riley again but I am just curious does a larger phone fit in the back pocket horizontally? I have an iPhone 6 Plus and this is one of the reasons I love the Riley.


----------



## kerriberri76

Picked up the Large Riley in peanut today from the MK boutique on sale for $220, also got the large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue and because it took me over $250, I got $50 off so both of them with tax cost less than $250. 

I had originally ordered the large Bowery Satchel from Macy's but decided last night I don't like that it doesn't have feet on the bottom, may seem silly to some but I really like having the feet. 

Here's a pic of my new Riley in peanut and my Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue. Sorry for the dark pic of the Rhea

Also....if I stuff her good and let her sit for a few days will this winkles smooth out? They don't really bother me, just curious.


----------



## lucydee

Kerriberri, she is gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## MKbaglover

kerriberri76 said:


> Picked up the Large Riley in peanut today from the MK boutique on sale for $220, also got the large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue and because it took me over $250, I got $50 off so both of them with tax cost less than $250.
> 
> I had originally ordered the large Bowery Satchel from Macy's but decided last night I don't like that it doesn't have feet on the bottom, may seem silly to some but I really like having the feet.
> 
> Here's a pic of my new Riley in peanut and my Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue. Sorry for the dark pic of the Rhea
> 
> Also....if I stuff her good and let her sit for a few days will this winkles smooth out? They don't really bother me, just curious.
> View attachment 3104707
> 
> View attachment 3104708


A good choice in the end and with the MK offer it was even better- I like the pale blue pouch too!


----------



## smileydimples

Must have navy and black Riley...but no info on it ... Drool


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Must have navy and black Riley...but no info on it ... Drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105004



That black with silver hardware is stunning!!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

I saw the ecru Riley at NM online.....I'm hoping to see it in person though before I decide.  I've got my eye on a Brahmin too........decisions, decisions.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

smileydimples said:


> Must have navy and black Riley...but no info on it ... Drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105004




OMG, please tell me there will be a small black w/ silver hardware Riley!!!!! Where did you find this at???


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> That black with silver hardware is stunning!!!!







hollywoodbadgrl said:


> OMG, please tell me there will be a small black w/ silver hardware Riley!!!!! Where did you find this at???




Says navy and black, not black by itself


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

paula3boys said:


> Says navy and black, not black by itself




Oh, so is the middle section the navy?


----------



## Bellepedia

Ooh thats an interesting combo..


----------



## Sarah03

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Oh, so is the middle section the navy?




I read somewhere that the body of the bag is navy & the handles are black. I couldn't really tell from the pic either!


----------



## MKbaglover

Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!

Here we have my new Riley!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543




Oh my goodness, that Riley is STUNNING!  What a sweet hubby. Congrats!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543



What a terrific surprise.   He picked a beauty!


----------



## TnC

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543



Beautiful bag! I saw this in person in Macy's and its eye catching! It stood out between all the bags around it.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543



Gorgeous!!!! Is it medium or large?


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness, that Riley is STUNNING!  What a sweet hubby. Congrats!





myluvofbags said:


> What a terrific surprise.   He picked a beauty!





TnC said:


> Beautiful bag! I saw this in person in Macy's and its eye catching! It stood out between all the bags around it.



Thank you all!  It really is beautiful and totally unexpected, he got it in Lord and a Taylor for 20% off (he knows I like a bargain too so was happy to tell me and it meant I felt less guilty about getting two bags!)


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Is it medium or large?


Thank you! It is large, he asked if there was a smaller one and the SA at Lord and Taylor said they didn't have any smaller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Must have navy and black Riley...but no info on it ... Drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105004


OMG!!!!  They have it in SILVER HARDWARE NOW?????? OH NO!!! lol! You girls are killing me!! I have to find that black and silver one! WHOOP!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543


Gorgeous! He's a keeper! lol!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543



Oohh...! Your hubby has chosen so well. I love it! 

I hope you'll protect your new baby before use...


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> Ok I just have to show off my new bag.  My husband just came back from New York and some of you will have seen the bargain bag I got in the pink bag thread (I was hoping for a small crossbody surprise).  I was really happy with my gift and then after he caught up on some sleep he surprises me with another present!  He chose this all by himself and I am so happy!!  I dint know how he even managed to get in his case- I have been spoilt the past few months!
> 
> Here we have my new Riley!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105543




Lovely bag and cheeky hubby keeping it from you all that time, very thoughtful of him [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! He's a keeper! lol!


Thank you! He definitely is!



DiamondsForever said:


> Oohh...! Your hubby has chosen so well. I love it!
> 
> I hope you'll protect your new baby before use...


He did, thank you!  I have my Apple Leather Care which I ordered of ebay, I just need to get a white cloth- I don't want to risk the yellow one I used on my peanut Riley!!



Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag and cheeky hubby keeping it from you all that time, very thoughtful of him [emoji4]


Thank you and he was cheeky and thoughtful.  I even helped empty his case for the wash and he somehow got it hidden in the two minutes it took from him opening the case and for me to come down stairs!  I genuinely thought the pink one was my gift and I was really content with that!!


----------



## smileydimples

The one I showed earlier is navy and black Riley this one is  black with silver at macys  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cynthia will love this [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> The one I showed earlier is navy and black Riley this one is  black with silver at macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia will love this [emoji4][emoji4]



Yes,  I agree she will.   It looks so lux with silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> The one I showed earlier is navy and black Riley this one is  black with silver at macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia will love this [emoji4][emoji4]


Okay, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> The one I showed earlier is navy and black Riley this one is  black with silver at macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia will love this [emoji4][emoji4]




Smiley!!  Stop!!  My wallet can't take it!  Lol


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Okay, GORGEOUS!!!



I know right !!!



Sarah03 said:


> Smiley!!  Stop!!  My wallet can't take it!  Lol




I'm sorry I feel the same way there's way to much good stuff coming !! I think my wallet wants to run away lol



myluvofbags said:


> Yes,  I agree she will.   It looks so lux with silver hardware.




Yes she will its beautiful.. I'm seeing a lot more silver hardware stuff coming for fall


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> The one I showed earlier is navy and black Riley this one is  black with silver at macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia will love this [emoji4][emoji4]


OMG!!  Why are you doing this to me! Now I have to decide between this or the Tristan!! Decisions , decisions! Uhg...lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  Why are you doing this to me! Now I have to decide between this or the Tristan!! Decisions , decisions! Uhg...lol!


Get the black/silver Riley!!!  And then take pictures so we can all see how gorgeous it looks in real life.


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3106758

Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!


Aghhh!!! This is the colour I was hoping to see when the Riley first came out!!  I can't get one as I have just got my new Riley (which I am more than happy with!!!). This colour is beautiful in soft leather but I really have no need for another Riley (or another bag) right now- I have a full range of colours and styles to choose from for now but I hope someone on here gets this beauty!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!



Oh my gosh that's mine I'm drooling


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Get the black/silver Riley!!!  And then take pictures so we can all see how gorgeous it looks in real life.


I don't know, I still have that 'thing ' about the strap. I love both the Riley and Tristan. I am really going to have to think about this. I don't think there will many good deals on this black silver Riley in the near future, and I need something for fall and winter. I KNOW I can find a good deal on the Tristan and is most likely what I will have to do. Uhg, now Sarah is showing me the purple!! Oh no! lol! I love purple too, but am still favoring the burgundy. Uhg...


----------



## laurelenas

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!




Love it!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!



I'm going to go insane! ! Must have it! !


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know if I can still do the Macy's presale for the iris riley since it is backordered?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!




How did you find this? Can you please post the link? Thank you


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if I can still do the Macy's presale for the iris riley since it is backordered?




How did you find it?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> How did you find it?



I just typed in 'Michael kors riley' under search on Macy's.com
It is listed along with black with ghw and black with shw.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Harley77 said:


> I just typed in 'Michael kors riley' under search on Macy's.com
> 
> It is listed along with black with ghw and black with shw.




Gurrrr I tried that the first time and it didnt work! I tried it exactly how you worded it and it worked! Thanks


----------



## AstridRhapsody

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Gurrrr I tried that the first time and it didnt work! I tried it exactly how you worded it and it worked! Thanks



You're welcome!  I noticed their site is really glitchy right now, probably from adding new bags and colors today. Everytime I look I find something new.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Harley77 said:


> You're welcome!  I noticed their site is really glitchy right now, probably from adding new bags and colors today. Everytime I look I find something new.




Well hopefully they will make a medium Riley in black/silver and Iris/silver.


----------



## Sarah03

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if I can still do the Macy's presale for the iris riley since it is backordered?




You can do the "shop for a cause" online. I think you pay $5 online at checkout or something & they give you the pas. Can you add it to your bag?  I bet you'd be able to do it that way.


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106758
> 
> Iris/Silver Riley!!!!!!!


 
I've always loved this shade of purple with silver hardware.  I'm going to make sure to see this one IRL when it comes to stores.  This color combo would also look fabulous on the Hamilton.



CinthiaZ said:


> I don't know, I still have that 'thing ' about the strap. I love both the Riley and Tristan. I am really going to have to think about this. I don't think there will many good deals on this black silver Riley in the near future, and I need something for fall and winter. I KNOW I can find a good deal on the Tristan and is most likely what I will have to do. Uhg, now Sarah is showing me the purple!! Oh no! lol! I love purple too, but am still favoring the burgundy. Uhg...


 
Understand about the strap issue.  I'm hoping they come out with black/silver in the Bedford satchel, which looks very similar to the Riley with a different strap placement.  If you can find a great deal on the black/silver Tristan, then you should go with that one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iris suits it. For some darn reason, we have no smalls here.. i guess they are only doing large.


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3107237
> View attachment 3107239


Thanks for posting these pics! I love the Navy and black combo.


----------



## smileydimples

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Thanks for posting these pics! I love the Navy and black combo.



Your welcome  I love the navy too I must have......I am glad I was able to share I can not wait to see everyones reveals


----------



## tlo

Picked this up yesterday. The pics do not do this bag justice. It is gorgeous !


----------



## myluvofbags

tlo said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The pics do not do this bag justice. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 3108305



Beautiful!!!


----------



## tlo

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

tlo said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The pics do not do this bag justice. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 3108305


I just got this too, I love it!! It is a beautiful bag isn't it!


----------



## tlo

MKbaglover said:


> I just got this too, I love it!! It is a beautiful bag isn't it!




Congratulations!!! It is a STUNNING bag!!  Very rich looking  Love the snake pattern and color.  I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## keishapie1973

tlo said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The pics do not do this bag justice. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 3108305



Love it!!!


----------



## tlo

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## MKbaglover

tlo said:


> Congratulations!!! It is a STUNNING bag!!  Very rich looking  Love the snake pattern and color.  I hope you enjoy yours!


It is stunning, I hope you enjoy yours too, I've just ordered a bargain wallet to go with it!  An off white colour in Saffiano from Vivienne Westwood!


----------



## tlo

MKbaglover said:


> It is stunning, I hope you enjoy yours too, I've just ordered a bargain wallet to go with it!  An off white colour in Saffiano from Vivienne Westwood!



I've been trying to find the matching wallet and it's hard to find.  Especially on sale.

Congrats on finding a bargain!!


----------



## MKbaglover

tlo said:


> I've been trying to find the matching wallet and it's hard to find.  Especially on sale.
> 
> Congrats on finding a bargain!!


When my husband bought me the bag he asked the SA about a matching wallet and she said that some people were buying/ using a black wallet as MK didn't have a matching colour.  I bought this wallet unseen from the Outnet site so I am hoping it works!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> When my husband bought me the bag he asked the SA about a matching wallet and she said that some people were buying/ using a black wallet as MK didn't have a matching colour.  I bought this wallet unseen from the Outnet site so I am hoping it works!



There is a matching large wristlet in the snake print that the MK store has. It is larger though.  I have three that size and they are great to just grab out of your purse if you don't want to carry your bag. They fit keys, gloss, phone and all your cards.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tlo said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The pics do not do this bag justice. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 3108305



very nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

I enjoy reading about his take on fashion.   An article regarding the Riley and other things. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...ichael-Kors-bag-spark-fashion-phenomenon.html


----------



## tlo

Christa72720 said:


> There is a matching large wristlet in the snake print that the MK store has. It is larger though.  I have three that size and they are great to just grab out of your purse if you don't want to carry your bag. They fit keys, gloss, phone and all your cards.



Thanks Christa!  I'll check it out!


----------



## tlo

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> I enjoy reading about his take on fashion.   An article regarding the Riley and other things.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...ichael-Kors-bag-spark-fashion-phenomenon.html




Thanks for sharing! Interesting article


----------



## CocoChannel

Thinking about getting the Merlot Riley, although I haven't seen it IRL yet. Does anyone have it yet? I'd like to see some good pictures of it please&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842; it looks like on Macy'.com that it might have some  pinkish tones in the snakeskin....what's your take those that have seen it IRL? Thanks&#9786;&#65039;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> There is a matching large wristlet in the snake print that the MK store has. It is larger though.  I have three that size and they are great to just grab out of your purse if you don't want to carry your bag. They fit keys, gloss, phone and all your cards.


Oh that sounds good, thanks for letting me know.  It may be a good future purchase if this wallet doesn't match!


----------



## MKbaglover

What do you think of this wallet as a match?  It isn't an exact match to the cream section but the wallet is saffiano so I probably wouldn't get an exact match.


----------



## tlo

MKbaglover said:


> What do you think of this wallet as a match?  It isn't an exact match to the cream section but the wallet is saffiano so I probably wouldn't get an exact match.
> View attachment 3109085
> View attachment 3109086



I think it looks good!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> What do you think of this wallet as a match?  It isn't an exact match to the cream section but the wallet is saffiano so I probably wouldn't get an exact match.
> View attachment 3109085
> View attachment 3109086



I think they look fantastic together.....


----------



## myluvofbags

Riley peanut and Optic white on sale


----------



## MKbaglover

tlo said:


> I think it looks good!!!





keishapie1973 said:


> I think they look fantastic together.....



Thank you, at first I thought it was a bit dark but with the python I think it works.  This wallet is beautiful, it has red satin lining and smells of sumptuous leather (despite being saffiano)!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Thinking about getting the Merlot Riley, although I haven't seen it IRL yet. Does anyone have it yet? I'd like to see some good pictures of it please&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842; it looks like on Macy'.com that it might have some  pinkish tones in the snakeskin....what's your take those that have seen it IRL? Thanks&#9786;&#65039;&#55357;&#56841;



I just have this picture I took a while ago at the boutique.   Yes, from stock photos it does look like it has a pinkish tone, but I do not recall any pink tones from the ones I saw.  It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> I just have this picture I took a while ago at the boutique.   Yes, from stock photos it does look like it has a pinkish tone, but I do not recall any pink tones from the ones I saw.  It's a gorgeous bag.




Thank you for sharing[emoji5]&#65039; In the stock photos it looks like it has almost pinkish tones in the snakeskin but in your picture it looks really dark. I will just have to see it IRL to get a better perspective on the correct color. Thanks again @myluvofbags


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you for sharing[emoji5]&#65039; In the stock photos it looks like it has almost pinkish tones in the snakeskin but in your picture it looks really dark. I will just have to see it IRL to get a better perspective on the correct color. Thanks again @myluvofbags



Yes, I suggest not purchasing it sight unseen as the pictures are really difficult to judge by.  This first one is from Nieman Marcus and shows no pink as I remember yet Dillard's has pink in it.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, I suggest not purchasing it sight unseen as the pictures are really difficult to judge by.  This first one is from Nieman Marcus and shows no pink as I remember yet Dillard's has pink in it.





CocoChannel said:


> Thinking about getting the Merlot Riley, although I haven't seen it IRL yet. Does anyone have it yet? I'd like to see some good pictures of it please&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; it looks like on Macy'.com that it might have some  pinkish tones in the snakeskin....what's your take those that have seen it IRL? Thanks&#9786;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;



I agree with seeing it in person.  I initially wanted this colour but after seeing a few pics I thought the python bit was too dark but in others wasnt, so I was going back and forth.  I ended up with the ecru one so that put an end to my decision making!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> Thinking about getting the Merlot Riley, although I haven't seen it IRL yet. Does anyone have it yet? I'd like to see some good pictures of it please&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; it looks like on Macy'.com that it might have some  pinkish tones in the snakeskin....what's your take those that have seen it IRL? Thanks&#9786;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;




I have seen it a couple times no real pink undertones definitely not like that one pic.. no chance of seeing it in person?

I thought the color was very rich, and suits the bag just i don't want a large lol



MKbaglover said:


> What do you think of this wallet as a match?  It isn't an exact match to the cream section but the wallet is saffiano so I probably wouldn't get an exact match.
> View attachment 3109085
> View attachment 3109086



Looks good to me, but then i am not one to match my wallet anyways, so maybe not the best to answer lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Riley peanut and Optic white on sale



I wish i could find one here on sale. I swear the stuff fly's in/out so quick my computer cannot even update that fast lol


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> I have seen it a couple times no real pink undertones definitely not like that one pic.. no chance of seeing it in person?
> 
> I thought the color was very rich, and suits the bag just i don't want a large lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me, but then i am not one to match my wallet anyways, so maybe not the best to answer lol


I don't normally match, I sometimes like a contrasting colour but my husband is more likely to want to match them, so if he gets me a bag he tries to get a matching wallet and I am not going to refuse!  I bought this wallet on a whim as I don't think aquamarine, raspberry or a bright green would work!  I actually don't own a black wallet otherwise I would have just used that. I also though this wallet might work with my peanut Riley.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I don't normally match, I sometimes like a contrasting colour but my husband is more likely to want to match them, so if he gets me a bag he tries to get a matching wallet and I am not going to refuse!  I bought this wallet on a whim as I don't think aquamarine, raspberry or a bright green would work!  I actually don't own a black wallet otherwise I would have just used that. I also though this wallet might work with my peanut Riley.



I do like it! it actually seems like a very neutral wallet.


----------



## coivcte

MKbaglover said:


> What do you think of this wallet as a match?  It isn't an exact match to the cream section but the wallet is saffiano so I probably wouldn't get an exact match.
> View attachment 3109085
> View attachment 3109086


----------



## megcurry

Dillards website is showing Rileys in Large, Medium and Small sizes.  
I think the Large looks humongous...like you could stuff a medium sized dog in there!  
<not actually suggesting that...I'm a dog lover!> 

I typically use a Large Selma but also have the Medium and use it periodically, but tend to use it with the shoulder strap rather than on my arm like I do the Large.  

Which size do you think would be better?  Medium or Small Riley?   
The soft leather just seems to say "I will expand" so could fit a lot of stuff inside.

And what do you think of the interior center zippered compartment?  
Good for makeup and odds and ends? 

Thoughts?

Meg


----------



## CinthiaZ

megcurry said:


> Dillards website is showing Rileys in Large, Medium and Small sizes.
> I think the Large looks humongous...like you could stuff a medium sized dog in there!
> <not actually suggesting that...I'm a dog lover!>
> 
> I typically use a Large Selma but also have the Medium and use it periodically, but tend to use it with the shoulder strap rather than on my arm like I do the Large.
> 
> Which size do you think would be better?  Medium or Small Riley?
> The soft leather just seems to say "I will expand" so could fit a lot of stuff inside.
> 
> And what do you think of the interior center zippered compartment?
> Good for makeup and odds and ends?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Meg


I have the large and am only 5 feet tall and don't find it too big at all. Have you seen it in person??


----------



## megcurry

CinthiaZ said:


> I have the large and am only 5 feet tall and don't find it too big at all. Have you seen it in person??




Yes I saw the large with the Python embossed side panels in Macy's tonight and it just looked kinda big to me.

Maybe it's because it was too stuffed? 
I may have to look again when they get more of the plain, non-python in.


----------



## ubo22

megcurry said:


> Dillards website is showing Rileys in Large, Medium and Small sizes.
> I think the Large looks humongous...like you could stuff a medium sized dog in there!
> <not actually suggesting that...I'm a dog lover!>
> 
> I typically use a Large Selma but also have the Medium and use it periodically, but tend to use it with the shoulder strap rather than on my arm like I do the Large.
> 
> Which size do you think would be better?  Medium or Small Riley?
> The soft leather just seems to say "I will expand" so could fit a lot of stuff inside.
> 
> And what do you think of the interior center zippered compartment?
> Good for makeup and odds and ends?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Meg


If you carry a large and medium Selma, then you'll probably do better with the medium Riley over the small Riley.  If I were purchasing a Riley, I'd probably get the large size, but I really like large bags.


----------



## megcurry

ubo22 said:


> If you carry a large and medium Selma, then you'll probably do better with the medium Riley over the small Riley.  If I were purchasing a Riley, I'd probably get the large size, but I really like large bags.




Thanks for the advice!

Meg


----------



## Hollywood H

My small pearl grey Riley should arrive any minute.


----------



## Hollywood H

And there she is:


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



Soooo pretty congrats


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



It's so pretty in pearl gray. I love the silver hardware......


----------



## Sarah03

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:




Oh wow. The Riley is so pretty in pearl grey. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Hollywood H

Thanks. I can't wait to debut my bag  in the streets. Now i'm looking for some bag/key chains to make it more individual.


----------



## nichols5991

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



  Love this!!  Where did you find this color?  Enjoy!


----------



## Hollywood H

nichols5991 said:


> Love this!!  Where did you find this color?  Enjoy!


Selfridge's Online-Shop. It used to be sold out, but when it became availabe again 2 days ago, i grabbed the chance and ordered it immediately. I prefer smaller bags and the colour goes with everything and every season.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



Wow,  Pearl Grey looks so nice and elegant with the silver hardware in this style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

megcurry said:


> Dillards website is showing Rileys in Large, Medium and Small sizes.
> I think the Large looks humongous...like you could stuff a medium sized dog in there!
> <not actually suggesting that...I'm a dog lover!>
> 
> I typically use a Large Selma but also have the Medium and use it periodically, but tend to use it with the shoulder strap rather than on my arm like I do the Large.
> 
> Which size do you think would be better?  Medium or Small Riley?
> The soft leather just seems to say "I will expand" so could fit a lot of stuff inside.
> 
> And what do you think of the interior center zippered compartment?
> Good for makeup and odds and ends?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Meg



I'm with you the large is too large for me as well, and finding the small here is like Nemo... never seen a medium.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



dying, just love this.


----------



## TnC

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



Beautiful! The small Riley is perfect! It's a great size and I love the compartments inside. Pearl grey is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Uthra11

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:




So damn pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Hollywood H

TnC said:


> Beautiful! The small Riley is perfect! It's a great size and I love the compartments inside. Pearl grey is a gorgeous color!





Uthra11 said:


> So damn pretty! Congrats!



Thanks you. And it's a perfect match with my pearl grey MK Jet Set Continentsl Wallet.


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:



Sooooo gorgeous! Omg, I love it!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:


I love this, I think the small Riley is a lovely size.


----------



## Hollywood H

MKbaglover said:


> I love this, I think the small Riley is a lovely size.


 It is indeed a lovely size. It holds all my belongings (MK Jet Set Continental Wallet, 2 cell phones, keys, portable cell phone charger, some make up, Kleenex, work pass).

I can post comparison pictures with a medium/large Selma or small Sutton if needed.


----------



## megcurry

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm with you the large is too large for me as well, and finding the small here is like Nemo... never seen a medium.



Well we're going to find out how big the medium Riley is!  Snagged a black one with GH  from Bloomingdales as it was already on sale and then got 15% more off, which came to $221.85 plus tax.  I expedited the shipping one notch.  

When I get, I will post size comparison pics next to my Large Selma.

Thanks! 
Meg


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:




What an awesome bag, congrats! Would you say this would hold the same amount as a large Selma?


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> It is indeed a lovely size. It holds all my belongings (MK Jet Set Continental Wallet, 2 cell phones, keys, portable cell phone charger, some make up, Kleenex, work pass).
> 
> I can post comparison pictures with a medium/large Selma or small Sutton if needed.




Can you please post comparison pics?


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Can you please post comparison pics?




 large Selma, small Riley, medium Selma


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> large Selma, small Riley, medium Selma



Good comparison pictures! Love them all but that Riley.... O-M-G!


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> large Selma, small Riley, medium Selma




Thank you! I wish that pearl grey was in U.S.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> And there she is:




That is a really beautiful bag. The colour is to die for makes me fall even more in love with the riley seeing it in this stunning shade.


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! I wish that pearl grey was in U.S.



I ordered mine from Selfridge's. Maybe they ship to the U.S. as well.


----------



## coachluvver

Picked up this beauty today. [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

coachluvver said:


> Picked up this beauty today. [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112885



This color combo is so beautiful.   Congrats!   Be sure to treat the leather.


----------



## MKbaglover

coachluvver said:


> Picked up this beauty today. [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112885


Congratulations, I've just got this and I love it (although I haven't used it yet as we have had monsoon like rain everyday since I got it!).


----------



## Nymeria1

coachluvver said:


> Picked up this beauty today. [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112885



Beautiful bag.  Congrats!  I have thIs bag in all Python and I just love it!!


----------



## Christa72720

Ok I am definitely on a ban:shame:  I have a black with silver hardware coming, and now a Cinder coming. No more for a while!!:shame::shame:


----------



## smileydimples

Ohhhhh I pre ordered many Rileys durning the sale ......Navy/black steel grey/black and Iris Can not wait to receive them!!!! Bad girl..........I love my Rileys


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhh I pre ordered many Rileys durning the sale ......Navy/black steel grey/black and Iris Can not wait to receive them!!!! Bad girl..........I love my Rileys



I'm gonna have to be good for a while now! I couldn't pass up the Cinder color. It is gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I'm gonna have to be good for a while now! I couldn't pass up the Cinder color. It is gorgeous


Which bag did you order in cinder?  Does it come with silver hardware?


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Which bag did you order in cinder?  Does it come with silver hardware?



I ordered the Riley. It has Silver hardware. It is available at Belk, Bon Ton and Bergners. Bon ton and Bergners show it as a Fuschia picture but if you pull it up it is actually cinder. If you download the Belk app you get 20% off today only  I couldn't pass it up. I saw this color next to Dark Dune and much prefer the Cinder.


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> I ordered the Riley. It has Silver hardware. It is available at Belk, Bon Ton and Bergners. Bon ton and Bergners show it as a Fuschia picture but if you pull it up it is actually cinder. If you download the Belk app you get 20% off today only  I couldn't pass it up. I saw this color next to Dark Dune and much prefer the Cinder.



I went to Macy's today hoping to see a Riley in cinder. Please post pics once it arrives.....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I went to Macy's today hoping to see a Riley in cinder. Please post pics once it arrives.....





Christa72720 said:


> I ordered the Riley. It has Silver hardware. It is available at Belk, Bon Ton and Bergners. Bon ton and Bergners show it as a Fuschia picture but if you pull it up it is actually cinder. If you download the Belk app you get 20% off today only  I couldn't pass it up. I saw this color next to Dark Dune and much prefer the Cinder.



I just ordered it and got the 20percent off too at Belk!!!I love Cinder color I had the Collins in Cinder but I took i back my love for Riley is greater... now Dusty Rose needs o go on sale with a coupon!!!I have been saving to get my Rileys


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I ordered the Riley. It has Silver hardware. It is available at Belk, Bon Ton and Bergners. Bon ton and Bergners show it as a Fuschia picture but if you pull it up it is actually cinder. If you download the Belk app you get 20% off today only  I couldn't pass it up. I saw this color next to Dark Dune and much prefer the Cinder.


Oh, that sounds beautiful!  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Oh, that sounds beautiful!  Please post pics when it arrives!



I will post pics when it gets here!


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> I just ordered it and got the 20percent off too at Belk!!!I love Cinder color I had the Collins in Cinder but I took i back my love for Riley is greater... now Dusty Rose needs o go on sale with a coupon!!!I have been saving to get my Rileys



Yes the Riley looks great in that color. The Dusty Rose is very pretty too. I saw it at my local Dillards


----------



## lucydee

coachluvver said:


> Picked up this beauty today. [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112885



This is a gorgeous Riley!
I was tempted to get this one at the shop for a cause but I already bought 2 MK bags.  I think this is my next purchase.
Congrats and enjoy this beautiful Riley


----------



## Hollywood H

I just bought a small Riley in cinder with silver hardware.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> I just bought a small Riley in cinder with silver hardware.




Pics please!!! I'm dying to see this bag....[emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Yes the Riley looks great in that color. The Dusty Rose is very pretty too. I saw it at my local Dillards



Oh boy I have a bunch of things coming all at once at my work tomorrow from Macys.....including my daughters bday gift a Sutton in Dark khaiki


----------



## Hollywood H

keishapie1973 said:


> Pics please!!! I'm dying to see this bag....[emoji7]



Of course i'll make pics. But you have to wait 'til tomorrow because i have to go to work now.


----------



## the_baglover

I'm interested in the blue and black Riley. Hope someone can post pics.


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> I'm interested in the blue and black Riley. Hope someone can post pics.



Mine should be here tomorrow I will


----------



## nichols5991

Hollywood H said:


> I just bought a small Riley in cinder with silver hardware.




Where did you find a small??  I feel like I've been looking at every website I can think of and can't find any small Riley's.


----------



## Hollywood H

nichols5991 said:


> Where did you find a small??  I feel like I've been looking at every website I can think of and can't find any small Riley's.



I found it in a department store in Switzerland.


----------



## nichols5991

Hollywood H said:


> I found it in a department store in Switzerland.



Lucky you!  I feel like I'm becoming obsessed with finding this bag, LOL!


----------



## Hollywood H

nichols5991 said:


> Lucky you!  I feel like I'm becoming obsessed with finding this bag, LOL!



I totally understand you. I was obsessed with finding the small pearl grey Riley for quite a bit.


----------



## paula3boys

nichols5991 said:


> Lucky you!  I feel like I'm becoming obsessed with finding this bag, LOL!




Me too but I cant find it in U.S.


----------



## Hollywood H

And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.  
The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
(sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)




So nice! Can you put a comparison of your pearl grey and cinder of you get chance sometime x


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)



Gorgeous! and the purple in the fob suits it so well!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)


This is beautiful!  Lighter than I thought.


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> So nice! Can you put a comparison of your pearl grey and cinder of you get chance sometime x


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


>




Thankyou! Don't know which one I love more lol


----------



## Christa72720

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)



Ooh! Now I'm even more excited to get my large one in Cinder


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


>


Both are gorgeous!  I'd have to go with Cinder because I like darker shades of grey.  But I love both!


----------



## Hollywood H

ubo22 said:


> Both are gorgeous!  I'd have to go with Cinder because I like darker shades of grey.  But I love both!



I love both as well. Cinder is a great fall/winter neutral.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> This is beautiful!  Lighter than I thought.




You definitely have to see the color in person. It's hard to capture the true color in pics.  I think it's darker irl. Gorgeous....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)



Beautiful! Cinder is such a pretty colour.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


>



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Hollywood H

I really love the small Riley. I'll need another one in a bright colour for spring/summer 2016.


----------



## smileydimples

Loving the silver hardware on the new Rileys very happy that I ordered them without seeing them in person this is by far my favorite purse [emoji4][emoji4][emoji171][emoji171] I'm happy that I got to add these to my collection just waiting for the iris to ship later on this month Will post more pictures later but wanted to get a few while I'm at work


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Loving the silver hardware on the new Rileys very happy that I ordered them without seeing them in person this is by far my favorite purse [emoji4][emoji4][emoji171][emoji171] I'm happy that I got to add these to my collection just waiting for the iris to ship later on this month Will post more pictures later but wanted to get a few while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116630
> View attachment 3116631
> View attachment 3116632
> View attachment 3116633
> View attachment 3116634
> View attachment 3116635
> View attachment 3116636


Beautiful, the navy and black looks great!!  I can't wait to see Iris...


----------



## Uthra11

smileydimples said:


> Loving the silver hardware on the new Rileys very happy that I ordered them without seeing them in person this is by far my favorite purse [emoji4][emoji4][emoji171][emoji171] I'm happy that I got to add these to my collection just waiting for the iris to ship later on this month Will post more pictures later but wanted to get a few while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116630
> View attachment 3116631
> View attachment 3116632
> View attachment 3116633
> View attachment 3116634
> View attachment 3116635
> View attachment 3116636




Both are lovely! Is that pearl grey Riley?


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful, the navy and black looks great!!  I can't wait to see Iris...




Thank you   me either!!! My fav color is purple 




Uthra11 said:


> Both are lovely! Is that pearl grey Riley?



THank you  no is steel grey


----------



## Christa72720

Trying to be patient while waiting for my two new ones to arrive, so I've been playing around with my Fuschia. I think I'm going to change the charm to look like this on my Riley's. Not really crazy about the one they have on this bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Loving the silver hardware on the new Rileys very happy that I ordered them without seeing them in person this is by far my favorite purse [emoji4][emoji4][emoji171][emoji171] I'm happy that I got to add these to my collection just waiting for the iris to ship later on this month Will post more pictures later but wanted to get a few while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116630
> View attachment 3116631
> View attachment 3116632
> View attachment 3116633
> View attachment 3116634
> View attachment 3116635
> View attachment 3116636



Omg,  &#128156; the bags!  Love the contrasting handles.   I need a Riley!


----------



## megcurry

My new Medium Riley in black with gold hardware from Bloomingdales!  Also a comparison to my Large Fuschia Selma.


----------



## megcurry

Hollywood H said:


> And here is my beautiful small Riley in cinder. I'm in love already.
> The 2nd pic is more colour accurate.
> (sorry for the huge pics, my cell phone is too stupid...)


Oooh this is gorgeous!  Congrats on a beautiful find!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  &#128156; the bags!  Love the contrasting handles.   I need a Riley!



Thank you!!! Yes you do!!!!!!! I just love her


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou! Don't know which one I love more lol




Stunning! Love them both.


----------



## cny1941

megcurry said:


> My new Medium Riley in black with gold hardware from Bloomingdales!  Also a comparison to my Large Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 3116728
> 
> View attachment 3116729
> 
> View attachment 3116730




Black is gorgeous! Congrats!!



Christa72720 said:


> Trying to be patient while waiting for my two new ones to arrive, so I've been playing around with my Fuschia. I think I'm going to change the charm to look like this on my Riley's. Not really crazy about the one they have on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116707




Hope to see small Riley in fuchsia soon. So pretty. 



smileydimples said:


> Loving the silver hardware on the new Rileys very happy that I ordered them without seeing them in person this is by far my favorite purse [emoji4][emoji4][emoji171][emoji171] I'm happy that I got to add these to my collection just waiting for the iris to ship later on this month Will post more pictures later but wanted to get a few while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116630
> View attachment 3116631
> View attachment 3116632
> View attachment 3116633
> View attachment 3116634
> View attachment 3116635
> View attachment 3116636




Congrats! Love the color combo+SHW. Can't wait to see iris Riley.


----------



## Suz82

Christa72720 said:


> Trying to be patient while waiting for my two new ones to arrive, so I've been playing around with my Fuschia. I think I'm going to change the charm to look like this on my Riley's. Not really crazy about the one they have on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116707




Is that the normal riley charm with the extra leather bit taken off? X


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> Thank you   me either!!! My fav color is purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you  no is steel grey



That steel grey looks very light and pearl grey like


----------



## Christa72720

Suz82 said:


> Is that the normal riley charm with the extra leather bit taken off? X




Yes! I just pulled it off the top. I can always put it back on but I actually prefer it this way.


----------



## smileydimples

So excited my Iris Riley should be here Tuesday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> So excited my Iris Riley should be here Tuesday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Can't wait to see!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Can't wait to see!



Okay boooo date changed to Wednesday along with my Chandler in Wisteria
Can wait to show them off I hope he two purples are different and I like the Chandler bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Okay boooo date changed to Wednesday along with my Chandler in Wisteria
> Can wait to show them off I hope he two purples are different and I like the Chandler bag


Did you get the Med or Large Chandler? Looking forward to seeing your pix!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Did you get the Med or Large Chandler? Looking forward to seeing your pix!



Large  Cant wait to show them off I love purple


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Large Chili:
> 
> I'm 5'2 in bare feet.


Gorgeous bag! I am planning to get the chili Riley for the holidays. There is another thread 'Chili verses Mandarin' with some stating the chili is more of a burnt orange color and is very similar to the Mandarin??  Since you own the bag, would you say it is red, or orange?? I am really want this in a red and was fairly certain the chili is  red, but now I am not sure.  Please clarify, as I don't want it if it is more of an orange color. I already have the Watermelon Riley and that is enough orangish for me! lol!

I am thinking about going to Macy's to see it in person,but they only have it in Merlot or white python online.  but if you can please verify that this is red, I will just go ahead and order it hopefully on ebay. . My hubby says I can have it for my birthday! Hoping I find a deal on it by then, but need to know that the chili is not orange. Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous bag! I am planning to get the chili Riley for the holidays. There is another thread 'Chili verses Mandarin' with some stating the chili is more of a burnt orange color and is very similar to the Mandarin??  Since you own the bag, would you say it is red, or orange?? I am really want this in a red and was fairly certain the chili is  red, but now I am not sure.  Please clarify, as I don't want it if it is more of an orange color. I already have the Watermelon Riley and that is enough orangish for me! lol!
> 
> I am thinking about going to Macy's to see it in person,but they only have it in Merlot or white python online.  but if you can please verify that this is red, I will just go ahead and order it hopefully on ebay. . My hubby says I can have it for my birthday! Hoping I find a deal on it by then, but need to know that the chili is not orange. Thanks!


In the Mandarin vs Chili thread it was stated that mandarin is an orange based red and chili is more of a true red.  You'll really like chili if you're looking for a true red.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> In the Mandarin vs Chili thread it was stated that mandarin is an orange based red and chili is more of a true red.  You'll really like chili if you're looking for a true red.


Thanks Ubo!!  I really want this in a true red. Will be ordering it soon. I wish I could find the Tristan in a chili, but no such luck. I do love my watermelon Riley though. Not overly thrilled with the shoulder strap, but the bag itself and all the compartments, is worth the compromise. Thanks again!


----------



## Sarah03

ubo22 said:


> In the Mandarin vs Chili thread it was stated that mandarin is an orange based red and chili is more of a true red.  You'll really like chili if you're looking for a true red.







CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous bag! I am planning to get the chili Riley for the holidays. There is another thread 'Chili verses Mandarin' with some stating the chili is more of a burnt orange color and is very similar to the Mandarin??  Since you own the bag, would you say it is red, or orange?? I am really want this in a red and was fairly certain the chili is  red, but now I am not sure.  Please clarify, as I don't want it if it is more of an orange color. I already have the Watermelon Riley and that is enough orangish for me! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about going to Macy's to see it in person,but they only have it in Merlot or white python online.  but if you can please verify that this is red, I will just go ahead and order it hopefully on ebay. . My hubby says I can have it for my birthday! Hoping I find a deal on it by then, but need to know that the chili is not orange. Thanks!




It's definitely red!  A very pretty red, too!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous bag! I am planning to get the chili Riley for the holidays. There is another thread 'Chili verses Mandarin' with some stating the chili is more of a burnt orange color and is very similar to the Mandarin??  Since you own the bag, would you say it is red, or orange?? I am really want this in a red and was fairly certain the chili is  red, but now I am not sure.  Please clarify, as I don't want it if it is more of an orange color. I already have the Watermelon Riley and that is enough orangish for me! lol!
> 
> I am thinking about going to Macy's to see it in person,but they only have it in Merlot or white python online.  but if you can please verify that this is red, I will just go ahead and order it hopefully on ebay. . My hubby says I can have it for my birthday! Hoping I find a deal on it by then, but need to know that the chili is not orange. Thanks!



I compared my chilli and watermelon they are different To me it is more red ...see picure 


Thank you....you know me I love my Rileys happy early bday!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> In the Mandarin vs Chili thread it was stated that mandarin is an orange based red and chili is more of a true red.  You'll really like chili if you're looking for a true red.



Thank you for that. I kept trying to explain, but it wasn't taken correctly for some reason. I never said chili was an orangish color. It is definitely a true red! lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I compared my chilli and watermelon they are different To me it is more red ...see picure
> 
> 
> Thank you....you know me I love my Rileys happy early bday!!!!!


Thank you. There was another thread comparing Mandarin Orange to chili red. There is a very obvious difference, with the mandarin being otange, and the chili being red. I am looking forward to the chili Riley! Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Thank you for that. I kept trying to explain, but it wasn't taken correctly for some reason. I never said chili was an orangish color. It is definitely a true red! lol


You're welcome and correct.  Both are red, but mandarin just has some orange in it while chili is a true red.  I think chili is a brighter truer red than the original MK "red" that came out a couple years ago.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> You're welcome and correct.  Both are red, but mandarin just has some orange in it while chili is a true red.  I think chili is a brighter truer red than the original MK "red" that came out a couple years ago.



I agree with that. I like chili more than "red" that they did.


----------



## Christa72720

Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread


----------



## Hollywood H

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread



Congrats!!
Cinder is such a great fall/winter neutral. I'm sure you'll love it as much as i love my small cinder Riley.


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread



Pretty! Which color do you prefer between dd and Cinder?


----------



## Christa72720

Does anyone else have a newer Riley that doesn't have the name engraved on the hang charm? My new Cinder 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Riley does not have it on the hang tag, but my Fuschia from earlier this year does


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Which color do you prefer between dd and Cinder?




Definitely Cinder. To me it is more of a true taupe color which I love!


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread



Oh my goodness love it congrats I can not wait to receive mine


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> Does anyone else have a newer Riley that doesn't have the name engraved on the hang charm? My new Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riley does not have it on the hang tag, but my Fuschia from earlier this year does




I've just checked the hang tag on my older Riley with my new one and the new one doesn't have the name on the metal bit but the older one does.  Congrats on your new Riley- a beautiful Winter colour!


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread




Gorgeous! Love cinder with shw.


----------



## Christa72720

Hollywood H said:


> Congrats!!
> Cinder is such a great fall/winter neutral. I'm sure you'll love it as much as i love my small cinder Riley.



Thanks! Does your hang tag have the Michael Kors name engraved?


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> I've just checked the hang tag on my older Riley with my new one and the new one doesn't have the name on the metal bit but the older one does.  Congrats on your new Riley- a beautiful Winter colour!



Thanks! That is strange. Doesn't look some of the newer ones have it but the internet picture shows it!


----------



## Suz82

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread




I absolutely love it! The more I see the riley the more I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Thanks! Does your hang tag have the Michael Kors name engraved?



All my new colors navy/black and steel grey doesn't either &#128550; my cinder is not here yet I wonder why it's gone now


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> All my new colors navy/black and steel grey doesn't either &#128550; my cinder is not here yet I wonder why it's gone now


so strange that he would change that feature. If you look at the stock pic on Belk, it might just be a computer generated one and color changed because on MK site it doesn't show on the color block ones.


----------



## Christa72720

Suz82 said:


> I absolutely love it! The more I see the riley the more I love it! [emoji7]



Thanks! Yeah, I'm totally hooked!


----------



## lluuccka

Joining the club with my Peanut Riley. It absolutely awsome bag and fast became my favourite!


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous! Love cinder with shw.



Thanks. I agree the silver is definitely the best!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> Aaah! I'm in love. She finally got here !! Large Riley in Cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add a color comparison to DD in that thread



sweet! what a great color(and bag!)


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> sweet! what a great color(and bag!)



Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> Joining the club with my Peanut Riley. It absolutely awsome bag and fast became my favourite!



I understand why it became your favouritw. The style is great and the neutral colour goes with every outfit.


----------



## smileydimples

My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925



The colour looks gorgeous, congrats!!l


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




Very pretty! Do you know how it compares to grape? Looks so similar


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925



Love it!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> The colour looks gorgeous, congrats!!l



thank you 



paula3boys said:


> Very pretty! Do you know how it compares to grape? Looks so similar



Thank you, I dont know I had a grape sutton but sold it since I have a violet Selma my hubby bought me that I wont get rid of , and I knew I wanted more Rileys I feel like this is richer than grape but maybe because it soft smoshy leather.


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you so do I


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




Ooooo I love this purple goodness!!! This is making me want a purple bag lol


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




Oh my goodness. That is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925


OMG SMILEY!!! WHY are you doing this to me?? lol! Is that silver hardware I see?? Uhg, now I don't know if I want this or the Merlot! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG SMILEY!!! WHY are you doing this to me?? lol! Is that silver hardware I see?? Uhg, now I don't know if I want this or the Merlot! GORGEOUS!!



eek I am sorry sharing Riley love  I love i and my Chandler came in too
I have Merlot too my Riley collection is growing so much it's crazy
You'll love this one I know you love Silver but I am no help because merlot is beauiful too So I would say both :okay:


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




Very pretty!  Will you post pics of Cinder as well please?


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!  Will you post pics of Cinder as well please?



Still waiting for it in Snail mail from Belk but I will when it comes. It will be here THURSDAY


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo I love this purple goodness!!! This is making me want a purple bag lol



I am wearing this baby tomorrow  You should get one




Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness. That is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you, your so welcome...... I am so happy I got her and was able to share more pics tomorrow when I wear her


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> eek I am sorry sharing Riley love  I love i and my Chandler came in too
> I have Merlot too my Riley collection is growing so much it's crazy
> You'll love this one I know you love Silver but I am no help because merlot is beauiful too So I would say both :okay:


I think I am going to get this instead of the Merlot. I  much prefer the silver hardware and I can live without the python, much easier than the silver. Thanks! Wow you have really quite the Riley collection! You are going to need another closet! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I think I am going to get this instead of the Merlot. I  much prefer the silver hardware and I can live without the python, much easier than the silver. Thanks! Wow you have really quite the Riley collection! You are going to need another closet! lol!



Yeah ......I am glad your going with this!!! You'll love it..the color is so rich and I had a feeling. I know you love your silver. I know I need another one he Riley family is all over my room lol I have a total of 12 and I also want dusty rose I have only seen it 2 places waiting for a coupon to use


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Yeah ......I am glad your going with this!!! You'll love it..the color is so rich and I had a feeling. I know you love your silver. I know I need another one he Riley family is all over my room lol I have a total of 12 and I also want dusty rose I have only seen it 2 places waiting for a coupon to use


I don't blame you! That Dusty Rose is gorgeous! Is it also with the SHW??


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't blame you! That Dusty Rose is gorgeous! Is it also with the SHW??



No I dont think so  But its so pretty its ok


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925



GORGEOUS! So in love with this color and style!


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Christa72720

Looks like there is now a Dark Taupe with SHW on the MK site!


----------



## smileydimples

Small and medium sized merlot  embossed snake purses on MK site I know a lot of people were looking for different sizes
I also see medium size in the navy and black one too


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Looks like there is now a Dark Taupe with SHW on the MK site!


 I wonder how close this will be to cinder


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> I wonder how close this will be to cinder



I would say it is more close to the Dark khaki or Dark Dune. I saw a Bedford in the same color and it is just a little lighter than a Dark Dune. I definitely want to see it in person though!!


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Looks like there is now a Dark Taupe with SHW on the MK site!



I wish they also had this in medium!


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> I wish they also had this in medium!



Who knows, maybe they'll come out with it! They've added a lot in the past couple of days


----------



## melissatrv

Does anyone have pics of a Riley in small  or Medium?  I see that MK has the merlot python in small and Belk and Lord & Taylor have a medium.   I am thinking the small might work for me, but of course it looks teeny on the MK model who is probably 5'8" to my 5'3"


----------



## Hollywood H

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone have pics of a Riley in small  or Medium?  I see that MK has the merlot python in small and Belk and Lord & Taylor have a medium.   I am thinking the small might work for me, but of course it looks teeny on the MK model who is probably 5'8" to my 5'3"



The first pic is a small Riley compared to a medium Selma and
The second pic is a small Riley compared to a large Selma, if that helps.


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone have pics of a Riley in small  or Medium?  I see that MK has the merlot python in small and Belk and Lord & Taylor have a medium.   I am thinking the small might work for me, but of course it looks teeny on the MK model who is probably 5'8" to my 5'3"




I posted some pics in the reference library!  I'm 5'2. I think I posed with a medium and a large. I can take more if you'd like!
ETA- medium Riley is comparable in size to the medium Selma satchel, but it definitely holds more.  I posted pics comparing it to medium Selma and east-west Hamilton.


----------



## melissatrv

Hollywood H said:


> The first pic is a small Riley compared to a medium Selma and
> The second pic is a small Riley compared to a large Selma, if that helps.


 Yes this totally helps, thank you.  The small is a pretty good size!  Do you like the size of it?  I usually carry medium Selmas, Suttons and Dillons.  No Riley.....yet


----------



## melissatrv

What made  handle marks go away, just stuffing and using?






smileydimples said:


> Yes they have and now always store with handles up
> 
> View attachment 3066618
> View attachment 3066621


----------



## melissatrv

I could not find the pics, must be looking in the wrong place 






Sarah03 said:


> I posted some pics in the reference library!  I'm 5'2. I think I posed with a medium and a large. I can take more if you'd like!
> ETA- medium Riley is comparable in size to the medium Selma satchel, but it definitely holds more.  I posted pics comparing it to medium Selma and east-west Hamilton.


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> I could not find the pics, must be looking in the wrong place



http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/bag-size-comparisons-904675-2.html

Post #17. Hope this helps....


----------



## Hollywood H

melissatrv said:


> Yes this totally helps, thank you.  The small is a pretty good size!  Do you like the size of it?  I usually carry medium Selmas, Suttons and Dillons.  No Riley.....yet



I really like the size. I have two small Rileys.
I prefer smalller bags who normally aren't bigger than a medium Selma. 
The small Riley is small  but can fit quite a few things because of the soft leather. My 8 inch small Sony tablet fits in it along with my personal belongings i always carry.

I originally wanted a medium Riley, but the medium size looks like the large size to me.


----------



## melissatrv

Yes same here.  I saw the medium in the MK store and the SAs kept telling me it was the large until I saw the tag and the price. Thanks again




Hollywood H said:


> I really like the size. I have two small Rileys.
> I prefer smalller bags who normally aren't bigger than a medium Selma.
> The small Riley is small  but can fit quite a few things because of the soft leather. My 8 inch small Sony tablet fits in it along with my personal belongings i always carry.
> 
> I originally wanted a medium Riley, but the medium size looks like the large size to me.


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks!






keishapie1973 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/bag-size-comparisons-904675-2.html
> 
> Post #17. Hope this helps....


----------



## smileydimples

My Riley from belk is lost somewhere with fed ex&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; she was suppose to be here yesterday


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> My Riley from belk is lost somewhere with fed ex&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; she was suppose to be here yesterday



Oh no!!
I hope they find her soon.


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> My Riley from belk is lost somewhere with fed ex&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; she was suppose to be here yesterday


Oh no! Hopefully she gets there soon!


----------



## Hollywood H

Some mod shots of my small cinder Riley.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hollywood H said:


> Some mod shots of my small cinder Riley.



I LOVE your Cinder Riley! Purse perfection!


----------



## melissatrv

Hollywood H said:


> Some mod shots of my small cinder Riley.




I love the size, definitely does not look like a "mini" bag.  Looks great on you and the color is awesome!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My Riley from belk is lost somewhere with fed ex&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; she was suppose to be here yesterday



oh no! i hope she's found~


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Some mod shots of my small cinder Riley.



Again, this is beyond cute! seriously love the small & the Cinder.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Has anyone seen any medium rileys at Macy's in the new fall colors? I remember in the summer they never showed up online but were in store.


----------



## smileydimples

Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563



Yay!   Saw it irl and it's beautiful &#128516;


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563


Yay, glad it was found!  I really like the look of this colour but I haven't seen in it in person yet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563


Oh yay it's found! Very nice - great neutral color! How are you liking the color?


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563




This is my most favorite color on the Riley...its gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Yay, glad it was found!  I really like the look of this colour but I haven't seen in it in person yet!



I hope you get to it looks great on a Riley




myluvofbags said:


> Yay!   Saw it irl and it's beautiful &#128516;


thank you, shes beautiful in person 



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay it's found! Very nice - great neutral color! How are you liking the color?


Thank you !! I really like the color, alot more han I thought I would ...and on Riley looks better than other bags 


CocoChannel said:


> This is my most favorite color on the Riley...its gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]



thank you I am loving her


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563


Beautiful!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563



That is just so nice, glad it was found!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Yeah my Cinder Riley has been found and here she is ... Love the cinder color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128559
> View attachment 3128560
> View attachment 3128561
> View attachment 3128562
> View attachment 3128563




Beautiful!  [emoji2]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have both medium and large riley? Medium python embossed in merlot keeps haunting me. Returned the large I got at Macy's but now wanting to try the medium, but they aren't available in any stores around me. I have the large fuchsia already and Iris due to arrive tomorrow but thought the merlot python just looked too big on me for some reason. Honestly if medium came in fuchsia and iris I would have picked it over large.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I really want a small Iris or Black Riley.


----------



## Hollywood H

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I really want a small Iris or Black Riley.



Me too. But with silver hardware.


----------



## nichols5991

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I really want a small Iris or Black Riley.



I'd take a small Riley in just about any color right now!  The only small out there is the merlot with snake trim.  I passed on that one because snake embossed really isn't my thing.   Othewise, the merlot is gorgeous!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Hollywood H said:


> Me too. But with silver hardware.




Same here! [emoji14]


----------



## CinthiaZ

nichols5991 said:


> I'd take a small Riley in just about any color right now!  The only small out there is the merlot with snake trim.  I passed on that one because snake embossed really isn't my thing.   Othewise, the merlot is gorgeous!





hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Same here! [emoji14]



Same here! I love the merlot but could do without the python. I am either going to get the black ans silver Riley, or the black and silver Tristan. Not sure yet.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Same here! I love the merlot but could do without the python. I am either going to get the black ans silver Riley, or the black and silver Tristan. Not sure yet.


I still vote for black and silver Riley!!!


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

I'm new to MK and I've become obsessed with some of his bags. I'm really wanting this Riley bag but I have a few questions (tried to google and didn't find answers) im 5'9 and I will be using the shoulder strap, I'm wanting to know where the bag itself will hit me at? Also kinda a odd question but I'm a plus size gal...do you think the bag will look ok on a large girl like myself? Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

NoWomanNoCry said:


> I'm new to MK and I've become obsessed with some of his bags. I'm really wanting this Riley bag but I have a few questions (tried to google and didn't find answers) im 5'9 and I will be using the shoulder strap, I'm wanting to know where the bag itself will hit me at? Also kinda a odd question but I'm a plus size gal...do you think the bag will look ok on a large girl like myself? Thanks




About top of hip and yes


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

Thanks so much.


----------



## smileydimples

Man I really want my dusty rose Riley I can get 75 dollars  off her .. Do you think she'll go on sale more or yah think 293 before tax is good ??? So spoiled with 25 percent off lol
I really wish Macys carried that color I have two 50 dollar gift cards that I was given


----------



## lovinlife247

smileydimples said:


> Man I really want my dusty rose Riley I can get 75 dollars  off her .. Do you think she'll go on sale more or yah think 293 before tax is good ??? So spoiled with 25 percent off lol
> I really wish Macys carried that color I have two 50 dollar gift cards that I was given


 


I really love your purple Riley!!  I would love to find one of those in a medium.  It seems that the mediums mostly come in black, which is pretty, but I just bought a black Sutton


----------



## smileydimples

lovinlife247 said:


> I really love your purple Riley!!  I would love to find one of those in a medium.  It seems that the mediums mostly come in black, which is pretty, but I just bought a black Sutton



Thank you  for some reason this color is only in Large Michael Kors website has other colors in Medium and so does Belk 
I really want my dusty rose thinking of caving in!!!


----------



## lovinlife247

smileydimples said:


> Thank you  for some reason this color is only in Large Michael Kors website has other colors in Medium and so does Belk
> I really want my dusty rose thinking of caving in!!!



I bet dusty rose is beautiful!!!  I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## smileydimples

lovinlife247 said:


> I bet dusty rose is beautiful!!!  I can't wait to see pictures!!!



I hope so I just ordered it with the 75.00 off. Decided if I dont like the color I can take it back


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> I hope so I just ordered it with the 75.00 off. Decided if I dont like the color I can take it back


I think you would have regretted it if you didn't get it.  It is a lovely colour and your Riley family needs to meet the relative- even if it is only for a short while!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> I think you would have regretted it if you didn't get it.  It is a lovely colour and your Riley family needs to meet the relative- even if it is only for a short while!



hahahahhahahaha I love it!!! So glad you understand Cant wait to get her
I tried to order her last night but the coupon didnt work, and thought man I missed out so when it came back today I ordered it I hope I love the color


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> hahahahhahahaha I love it!!! So glad you understand Cant wait to get her
> I tried to order her last night but the coupon didnt work, and thought man I missed out so when it came back today I ordered it I hope I love the color


I totally get it 
The fact that you were disappointed when you thought you missed it shows you did the right thing.  I've not seen the colour in the a Riley but I liked it in the picture of the bedford messenger on here somewhere.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Is there a big difference between medium and large riley?


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Man I really want my dusty rose Riley I can get 75 dollars  off her .. Do you think she'll go on sale more or yah think 293 before tax is good ??? So spoiled with 25 percent off lol
> I really wish Macys carried that color I have two 50 dollar gift cards that I was given


Smiley, I personally think you should wait for a deal to come along. It's not like you don't have enough Rileys already!!lol!  That you can't wait for a deal to come along?  Try to be patient, you can definitely get a better deal and soon enough, but if you just can't wait, you know what to do! lol !


----------



## Bootlover07

So I was walking around the mall today and I saw a girl carrying a black Riley with gold hardware. It's the first one I've seen in person and it was GORGEOUS!! I need to try it on to make sure it's not too big, but I want one!!! I'm not sure whether to get the black with silver hardware or the dark dune. I hope I can find one in dark dune at Dillards to see in person. Does anyone have it in dark dune yet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK has the large in Pale Blue for 50% off on their site.


----------



## smileydimples

Dusty Rose Riley came in today


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685


I've been waiting to see your pics of this bag!! Are you going to keep it?  The colour looks lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685



oh, looks good!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685



Love the color!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685



Beautiful!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello! Could someone who owns the pale blue confirm which of these two photos is closer to the color irl? I've never seen this leather in this color so I want to make sure. TIA!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685


Awesome! You finally got your dusty rose! SWEET!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I went to my MK store today and tried on a Riley for the first time. They only had peanut and black/gold. I tried on the peanut, but it wouldn't really go with my fall winter stuff as much since it's a bit more yellow than my peanut Selma messenger. I'd get dark dune or black/silver if I do buy one. Do you guys think it's too big on me?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to my MK store today and tried on a Riley for the first time. They only had peanut and black/gold. I tried on the peanut, but it wouldn't really go with my fall winter stuff as much since it's a bit more yellow than my peanut Selma messenger. I'd get dark dune or black/silver if I do buy one. Do you guys think it's too big on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146222



It does look a little big. Did they have the medium available? It's only slightly smaller but may look better with your frame. I do love the Riley and eventually want one....


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to my MK store today and tried on a Riley for the first time. They only had peanut and black/gold. I tried on the peanut, but it wouldn't really go with my fall winter stuff as much since it's a bit more yellow than my peanut Selma messenger. I'd get dark dune or black/silver if I do buy one. Do you guys think it's too big on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146222


 


keishapie1973 said:


> It does look a little big. Did they have the medium available? It's only slightly smaller but may look better with your frame. I do love the Riley and eventually want one....


 
I agree with keishapie1973.  The medium and large are very close in size visually.  However, I think the large holds much more.  But for your frame, I think you'd look better with a medium.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Did anyone check out Dillard's website they have a large luggage and merlot and also large dark khaki with snake sin.


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Did anyone check out Dillard's website they have a large luggage and merlot and also large dark khaki with snake sin.




Yes, they have dark dune too!!! I wish other department stores would get those colors. I haven't had great customer experience with Dillards so I only buy there if I have to!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> It does look a little big. Did they have the medium available? It's only slightly smaller but may look better with your frame. I do love the Riley and eventually want one....







ubo22 said:


> I agree with keishapie1973.  The medium and large are very close in size visually.  However, I think the large holds much more.  But for your frame, I think you'd look better with a medium.




Thanks! I guess I'll wait to see if the medium comes in more colors. I only see it now in black/gold and colorblock and I'm not interested in either of those. Dark dune, black/silver, or maybe cinder are the only ones I'd get but this bag seems impossible to find in medium.


----------



## laurelenas

Could someone post a picture comparing large Riley to large Selma? TIA.


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, they have dark dune too!!! I wish other department stores would get those colors. I haven't had great customer experience with Dillards so I only buy there if I have to!



Dillards always charges to much shipping and never seem to have coupon deals I saw belk had a walnut one .... Dillards has lots of colors others don't have


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Dillards always charges to much shipping and never seem to have coupon deals I saw belk had a walnut one .... Dillards has lots of colors others don't have




Exactly. The shipping is what put me off from ordering there. By the way, you are the one who turned me on to the Riley


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Exactly. The shipping is what put me off from ordering there. By the way, you are the one who turned me on to the Riley



Awwwww &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; it's such a great bag I'm glad you enjoy yours .... i never ordered from them for that exact reason


----------



## lovinlife247

smileydimples said:


> Dusty Rose Riley came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145681
> View attachment 3145682
> View attachment 3145683
> View attachment 3145684
> View attachment 3145685



Love your new Riley!!!  She is really beautiful &#9786; and I think she will match a lot of colors!!


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Awwwww [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] it's such a great bag I'm glad you enjoy yours .... i never ordered from them for that exact reason




Oh I don't have one yet! Lol I am wanting to see dark dune in person; I either want that or black. I've seen the black and it's gorgeous!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

laurelenas said:


> Could someone post a picture comparing large Riley to large Selma? TIA.


 

Here you go! I got my first large Riley in dusty rose today and I love her! I haven't unstuffed her yet and the photos were rushed but I hope it helps.


----------



## laurelenas

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Here you go! I got my first large Riley in dusty rose today and I love her! I haven't unstuffed her yet and the photos were rushed but I hope it helps.




Great pictures! Thank you so much, they do help. Congrats on your new Riley, so pretty! I love the large Selma in luggage, I'm carrying mine today.


----------



## melbo

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Here you go! I got my first large Riley in dusty rose today and I love her! I haven't unstuffed her yet and the photos were rushed but I hope it helps.



Sooo elegant! Congrats!


----------



## laurelenas

I purchased the large Riley in pale blue, can't wait for it to get here! Not exactly a color for fall, but I couldn't resist the 50% off sale, lol.


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> I purchased the large Riley in pale blue, can't wait for it to get here! Not exactly a color for fall, but I couldn't resist the 50% off sale, lol.



You'll love it .. Love pale blue ... One of my favs...glad you were able to find one


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> You'll love it .. Love pale blue ... One of my favs...glad you were able to find one




Thank you! I'm excited!


----------



## HesitantShopper

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Here you go! I got my first large Riley in dusty rose today and I love her! I haven't unstuffed her yet and the photos were rushed but I hope it helps.



very pretty! DR is such a lovely color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> I purchased the large Riley in pale blue, can't wait for it to get here! Not exactly a color for fall, but I couldn't resist the 50% off sale, lol.



Pale blue is so pretty! it could be a winter_ish_ color.. you know like ice? lol


----------



## laurelenas

HesitantShopper said:


> Pale blue is so pretty! it could be a winter_ish_ color.. you know like ice? lol




Yes, I don't see why not, lol.


----------



## crystal-d

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in took some pictures while I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121919
> View attachment 3121920
> View attachment 3121921
> View attachment 3121922
> View attachment 3121923
> View attachment 3121924
> View attachment 3121925




I love this bag and the color! It's on my list


----------



## smileydimples

crystal-d said:


> I love this bag and the color! It's on my list



It's one of my favorites and color is so yummy I hope you get one &#128522;&#128522;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## nichols5991

I'm not really into the snake embossed, but others might be.  This appears to be new, it's dark khaki.​
dimg.dillards.com/is/image/DillardsZoom/04549461_zi_dark_khaki?wid=553&hei=641&fmt=jpeg&qlt=85,1&op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp2


----------



## CocoChannel

nichols5991 said:


> I'm not really into the snake embossed, but others might be.  This appears to be new, it's dark khaki.​
> dimg.dillards.com/is/image/DillardsZoom/04549461_zi_dark_khaki?wid=553&hei=641&fmt=jpeg&qlt=85,1&op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp2




Love this!! Although I already have the dark khaki in the large smythe with the Python so I'd probably pass on this one.


----------



## Stacy31

Ms. Riley in peanut.  I am loving this bag!


----------



## laurelenas

Stacy31 said:


> Ms. Riley in peanut.  I am loving this bag!




You look great with it! Is that the large?


----------



## Bootlover07

I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested 

On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150078
> View attachment 3150079
> View attachment 3150080


My experience has been that neutrals tend to show lighter on soft leather.  I prefer dark dune on saffiano leather.  Your pics are great, though.  I'm still tempted by the Riley...may get one some day.


----------



## Stacy31

laurelenas said:


> You look great with it! Is that the large?


 


Thank you! Yes, the large size that retails for $368


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> My experience has been that neutrals tend to show lighter on soft leather.  I prefer dark dune on saffiano leather.  Your pics are great, though.  I'm still tempted by the Riley...may get one some day.




I agree with you, it just seemed exceptionally light on that one! OMG you NEED a Riley! The leather is SO soft! I was totally creeping on it at the store and touching all over it lol!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree with you, it just seemed exceptionally light on that one! OMG you NEED a Riley! The leather is SO soft! I was totally creeping on it at the store and touching all over it lol!!!


I know.  I've looked at the medium and large in store.  The bag is really nice.  I just hate that it has a center zip compartment (most people like this) because I like wide open bags for my things.  I think that's why I like my soft leather Mirandas so much.


----------



## laurelenas

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150078
> View attachment 3150079
> View attachment 3150080




The black/silver looks great, love the silver hardware.

The other day you were concerned that the large might look too big on you. I think it looks good.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I know.  I've looked at the medium and large in store.  The bag is really nice.  I just hate that it has a center zip compartment (most people like this) because I like wide open bags for my things.  I think that's why I like my soft leather Mirandas so much.




You know, I usually don't like that either but don't mind on this bag. I don't like the Fulton for that very reason.


----------



## Bootlover07

laurelenas said:


> The black/silver looks great, love the silver hardware.
> 
> The other day you were concerned that the large might look too big on you. I think it looks good.




Thank you! I took mod pics with both the large and medium in black that I'll post later, but I really love the silver lol!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150078
> View attachment 3150079
> View attachment 3150080




I actually really like the dark dune on the Riley...thanks for the pics! I also like the black with silver over the gold.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150078
> View attachment 3150079
> View attachment 3150080



Gosh, they are both gorgeous.  However, I would probably lean towards black/silver. It is so edgy and perfect for this time of year. I also think that the large black wouldn't look as big on you.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Gosh, they are both gorgeous.  However, I would probably lean towards black/silver. It is so edgy and perfect for this time of year. I also think that the large black wouldn't look as big on you.




Yeah they are both so pretty, and for different reasons! The gold is classy, but the silver is so edgy! I took a comparison mod pic and then a couple of pics with the large black. It doesn't seem to look as big as the large peanut did, but not sure if medium is better.


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah they are both so pretty, and for different reasons! The gold is classy, but the silver is so edgy! I took a comparison mod pic and then a couple of pics with the large black. It doesn't seem to look as big as the large peanut did, but not sure if medium is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150162
> View attachment 3150164
> View attachment 3150167



Oooooo great pictures!!  I really like the medium....and I really like the silver!!  I am absolutely no help to you...lol &#128512;


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> Oooooo great pictures!!  I really like the medium....and I really like the silver!!  I am absolutely no help to you...lol [emoji3]




Ugh I know right?!!! I honestly can't decide!!


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> Ugh I know right?!!! I honestly can't decide!!



You know...the large really only looks big when its worn cross-body.  How often would you wear it that way?  I probably never would.  I usually only wear my smaller purses that way.  (Do you see that I'm talking myself into the large...he he).  I really like Ms. Riley in siver &#9786;


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> You know...the large really only looks big when its worn cross-body.  How often would you wear it that way?  I probably never would.  I usually only wear my smaller purses that way.  (Do you see that I'm talking myself into the large...he he).  I really like Ms. Riley in siver [emoji5]




I don't know how often, but I definitely would carry it that way. I do love the silver so I think I'll wait a little longer to see if it comes in the medium. I do like the large black better than large peanut on me, so if medium doesn't come in silver I will probably get the large lol


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> I don't know how often, but I definitely would carry it that way. I do love the silver so I think I'll wait a little longer to see if it comes in the medium. I do like the large black better than large peanut on me, so if medium doesn't come in silver I will probably get the large lol


 
I think this is a good plan!  Hopefully it will come out in silver soon


----------



## lovinlife247

Is the pale blue Riley a summer color?  How wearable is it?


----------



## DiamondsForever

lovinlife247 said:


> oooooo great pictures!!  I really like the medium....and i really like the silver!!  I am absolutely no help to you...lol &#128512;



+1


----------



## plumaplomb

Can someone do a rundown on which medium and large Rileys come with silver hardware?


----------



## CinthiaZ

lovinlife247 said:


> Is the pale blue Riley a summer color?  How wearable is it?


I personally would prefer the pale blue in the summer, but it would also go great with jeans, so technically, could be worn all year, but definitely a better summmer color, IMO, unless you wear it with jeans, of course.


----------



## lovinlife247

CinthiaZ said:


> I personally would prefer the pale blue in the summer, but it would also go great with jeans, so technically, could be worn all year, but definitely a better summmer color, IMO, unless you wear it with jeans, of course.



That's kind of what I was thinking too.


----------



## laurelenas

I finally have my large Riley in pale blue and she is beautiful! Not sure how long I'll be able to wait to wear her, maybe winter.


----------



## Christa72720

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my large Riley in pale blue and she is beautiful! Not sure how long I'll be able to wait to wear her, maybe winter.



Don't wait! Just throw on a cream or white top, jeans, some cute boots and a scarf and she'll  go great! And besides, if you love it, who cares what season it is!


----------



## Christa72720

plumaplomb said:


> Can someone do a rundown on which medium and large Rileys come with silver hardware?



I know the large Cinder, Black, Iris, Pale Blue and Fuschia came with silver hardware. I am not sure on the newer versions or medium size though. Sorry I'm not much help,


----------



## laurelenas

Christa72720 said:


> Don't wait! Just throw on a cream or white top, jeans, some cute boots and a scarf and she'll  go great! And besides, if you love it, who cares what season it is!




Yes, you are right! 

Should I treat her before wearing?


----------



## Christa72720

laurelenas said:


> Yes, you are right!
> 
> Should I treat her before wearing?




I have not treated my Riley and I've had no issues with it &#128516;


----------



## lovinlife247

Well I have had a good day &#9786;!  I got my hair ready for fall and I got a medium Riley!!!  I love her!!!   I ended up trading my medium Sutton in for her &#128513;!  Soft and squishy won out!!  My kitty had to make an appearance too...lol


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> Well I have had a good day [emoji5]!  I got my hair ready for fall and I got a medium Riley!!!  I love her!!!   I ended up trading my medium Sutton in for her [emoji16]!  Soft and squishy won out!!  My kitty had to make an appearance too...lol




I love everything!!! Your hair, your kitty, and of course your Riley!! I'm looking at the same bag, just wishing I could get medium in silver! Are you liking the medium? All my bags are saffiano so I'd love something soft and squishy. We must be soul mates because I also got fall hair (red) today, I have a cat, and I want that Riley


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> I love everything!!! Your hair, your kitty, and of course your Riley!! I'm looking at the same bag, just wishing I could get medium in silver! Are you liking the medium? All my bags are saffiano so I'd love something soft and squishy. We must be soul mates because I also got fall hair (red) today, I have a cat, and I want that Riley



Thank you so much!!  I couldn't hardly decided which size either!!   I looked at your comparison pictures so many times!!  One thing that helped me decide is that my wallet has gold hard wear...lol.   I think you should buy the large with silver...fill it up with your things and then see what you think.  The medium and large aren't too different &#9786;


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> Thank you so much!!  I couldn't hardly decided which size either!!   I looked at your comparison pictures so many times!!  One thing that helped me decide is that my wallet has gold hard wear...lol.   I think you should buy the large with silver...fill it up with your things and then see what you think.  The medium and large aren't too different [emoji5]




I've been thinking I'll do just that! I might buy the medium in another color later. I need some squishy bags in my collection and that leather is to die for. I like how the Riley keeps its structure even though it is soft.


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> I've been thinking I'll do just that! I might buy the medium in another color later. I need some squishy bags in my collection and that leather is to die for. I like how the Riley keeps its structure even though it is soft.



You will love it!!!  I just know you will!!  I want to get a large in the future too &#9786;


----------



## Bootlover07

Does anyone know why all of the Riley's are currently missing from Macy's website?? They had the color blocks and large and medium and none of them are showing now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lovinlife247 said:


> Well I have had a good day &#9786;!  I got my hair ready for fall and I got a medium Riley!!!  I love her!!!   I ended up trading my medium Sutton in for her &#55357;&#56833;!  Soft and squishy won out!!  My kitty had to make an appearance too...lol



All looks wonderful!... i have a similar kitty, he's a flame mitted ragdoll. I dyed my hair burgundy for fall lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my large Riley in pale blue and she is beautiful! Not sure how long I'll be able to wait to wear her, maybe winter.



Even though i am a stickler for colors being for certain seasons, pale blue reminds me of ice and winter, it can go through winter because of it being popular for decor representing those things.

My only worry for myself is salt.. massive issue here for winter.


----------



## lovinlife247

HesitantShopper said:


> All looks wonderful!... i have a similar kitty, he's a flame mitted ragdoll. I dyed my hair burgundy for fall lol.



Thanks!!  I would love to see a picture of your kitty!!  I bet he is beautiful &#9786;  and I love doing different things/color to my hair.  Its fun to change things up &#128521;


----------



## HesitantShopper

lovinlife247 said:


> Thanks!!  I would love to see a picture of your kitty!!  I bet he is beautiful &#9786;  and I love doing different things/color to my hair.  Its fun to change things up &#128521;









This is Copper. He's a flame mitted ragdoll. He is now 10yrs old.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> This is Copper. He's a flame mitted ragdoll. He is now 10yrs old.




Ohhhh he is so adorable!


----------



## lovinlife247

HesitantShopper said:


> This is Copper. He's a flame mitted ragdoll. He is now 10yrs old.



He is beautiful and fluffy!!  I just love him!!  He has been in your family a long time &#9786; 

Our kitty's name is Peanut (my daughter named him cause he was so little and his color).  We didn't know when we got him that he is a Main **** and that they get very large and fluffy..lol!  He is 3 years old and we just love him to pieces &#128158;


----------



## lovinlife247

Since his breed was blocked (lol) it  is the end of this word... Racoon &#9786;


----------



## Bootlover07

I was at Nordstrom and they have the medium Riley in dark dune and it's so much darker than the one I saw at Dillards! Weird, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Nordstrom and they have the medium Riley in dark dune and it's so much darker than the one I saw at Dillards! Weird, but this one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174204



It is very pretty!!  You might ought to snag it...lol


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> It is very pretty!!  You might ought to snag it...lol




I thought about it, believe me! I just don't want to pay full price  hopefully someone else will get it because it will never go on sale at Nordstrom


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought about it, believe me! I just don't want to pay full price  hopefully someone else will get it because it will never go on sale at Nordstrom



Oh man 
I totally understand.


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> Oh man
> I totally understand.




Well my birthday is next month and I finish grad school in December so in theory lots of gift cards are coming my way lol. I want a black one too!!!


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> Well my birthday is next month and I finish grad school in December so in theory lots of gift cards are coming my way lol. I want a black one too!!!



That's cool!!!  Congrats!!  Yes, you definitely need you black with silver hard wear


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Nordstrom and they have the medium Riley in dark dune and it's so much darker than the one I saw at Dillards! Weird, but this one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174204



It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> That's cool!!!  Congrats!!  Yes, you definitely need you black with silver hard wear




Thanks! Yes, I definitely think large and medium are in order now! [emoji16]


----------



## laurelenas

I ordered this one yesterday and it's here already, that was fast!  I was expecting a more vibrant color... Not saying I don't like it, it's just different from what I thought.


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> I ordered this one yesterday and it's here already, that was fast!  I was expecting a more vibrant color... Not saying I don't like it, it's just different from what I thought.
> View attachment 3187715



I love it bag twin congrats


----------



## leoloo24

Just ordered my first MK bags! A large Riley in dark taupe and a large Hamilton traveler!


----------



## HeatherL

charliemom12 said:


> Just ordered my first MK bags! A large Riley in dark taupe and a large Hamilton traveler!




Excellent choices and great deals at MK right now too!  I recently got my first large Riley and I have to force myself to switch bags (I don't want to neglect my other bags -lol).  What color traveler did you get?  Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## leoloo24

Thanks! I got the cinder. I may end up returning one for a different color - It's hard to tell how similar in color they are.


----------



## CinthiaZ

charliemom12 said:


> Just ordered my first MK bags! A large Riley in dark taupe and a large Hamilton traveler!


Good choices! I love my Riley and Traveler! Let us know how you like them!


----------



## keishapie1973

charliemom12 said:


> Just ordered my first MK bags! A large Riley in dark taupe and a large Hamilton traveler!



Those are two really great bags!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> I ordered this one yesterday and it's here already, that was fast!  I was expecting a more vibrant color... Not saying I don't like it, it's just different from what I thought.
> View attachment 3187715


Looks great to me! Very pretty and the Riley is such a functional bag to carry. I just love mine but I have the watermelon and put it away for the winter. Is more of a spring  / simmer color, but I loved how funstional it was. I keep trying to sind it onsale in Black with silver hardware, but only sales are in the gold. Dang!  I bought a Chandler instead with a rhodium hardware. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## laurelenas

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks great to me! Very pretty and the Riley is such a functional bag to carry. I just love mine but I have the watermelon and put it away for the winter. Is more of a spring  / simmer color, but I loved how funstional it was. I keep trying to sind it onsale in Black with silver hardware, but only sales are in the gold. Dang!  I bought a Chandler instead with a rhodium hardware. I can't wait to see it.




I do love my pale blue Riley, it really is a great bag. Have you seen the navy/black? It looks like it's silver hardware and Macy's has it at a great price right now. I like the Chandler bag. Please share pictures when you get it!


----------



## cbarber1123

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Nordstrom and they have the medium Riley in dark dune and it's so much darker than the one I saw at Dillards! Weird, but this one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174204



Is the bag in the picture the electric blue


----------



## Bootlover07

cbarber1123 said:


> Is the bag in the picture the electric blue




It is! That's my medium electric blue sutton; probably one of my most favorite bags ever!


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> I do love my pale blue Riley, it really is a great bag. Have you seen the navy/black? It looks like it's silver hardware and Macy's has it at a great price right now. I like the Chandler bag. Please share pictures when you get it!


Yes, the Navy / Black Riley is one of the bags on sale at Macy's but I would prefer it to be all one color, but they do have a great deal on it at Macy's right now. Had they put the all black and silver, or the Merlot, I'd have purchased it already.The Chandler was the only on sale that interested me. I hope they put the two I mentioned on sale soon.


----------



## cbarber1123

Bootlover07 said:


> It is! That's my medium electric blue sutton; probably one of my most favorite bags ever!



It's gorgeous. I ordered the electric blue Cindy. I love that color


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Nordstrom and they have the medium Riley in dark dune and it's so much darker than the one I saw at Dillards! Weird, but this one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174204



I saw this (Dune Riley with gold hardware) the other day @Nordstrom--I loved it!

Now, I just need it to go on sale!


----------



## Bootlover07

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I saw this (Dune Riley with gold hardware) the other day @Nordstrom--I loved it!
> 
> Now, I just need it to go on sale!




Aaargh I know!!!! Waiting will be the hardest part!


----------



## paula3boys

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I saw this (Dune Riley with gold hardware) the other day @Nordstrom--I loved it!
> 
> Now, I just need it to go on sale!




I've been waiting too


----------



## leoloo24

I just got a dark taupe Riley - anyone know how it compares to dark dune?


----------



## myluvofbags

Finally got a Riley in dark taupe. Loving the squishy leather.


----------



## leoloo24

It's a great bag!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have the large steel grey python? Just ordered it but have never seen it in person.


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> Anyone have the large steel grey python? Just ordered it but have never seen it in person.



Not in a Riley would love to see this! I imagine the color looks like the Campbell.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

myluvofbags said:


> Not in a Riley would love to see this! I imagine the color looks like the Campbell.



They are both on belk.com 
I couldn't find it anywhere else but the riley pics seem lighter than the pics of the Campbell.


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> They are both on belk.com
> I couldn't find it anywhere else but the riley pics seem lighter than the pics of the Campbell.



Wow,  yes they look completely different. The Riley seems more muted in color.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  yes they look completely different. The Riley seems more muted in color.



I'm hoping it will be darker than the pics. For the price though I just had to order it, can always send it back if I don't like it. It will probably take over a week to get it though, for some reason I'm always waiting at least a week for belk deliveries


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Finally got a Riley in dark taupe. Loving the squishy leather.




Congrats I love it ... I thought about buying one too


----------



## HeatherL

I just ordered this for my birthday!!!  I was hoping for Steel blue but I couldn't resist this color & 25% off [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3206212
> 
> 
> I just ordered this for my birthday!!!  I was hoping for Steel blue but I couldn't resist this color & 25% off [emoji3]



Congrats, it's a truly beautiful color especially with the silver hardware.


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats, it's a truly beautiful color especially with the silver hardware.




Thanks!  I'm big on silver hardware!  I'm excited & will post pics when she arrives!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3206212
> 
> 
> I just ordered this for my birthday!!!  I was hoping for Steel blue but I couldn't resist this color & 25% off [emoji3]




This color is so pretty love shw too. Congrats.


----------



## Bootlover07

F&F purchase at Macy's. Large black and silver Riley. Haven't carried her yet but already love her!


----------



## Bootlover07

Here are some mod shots; peanut large seemed kind of big on me but I think the black looks good right?! For some reason I love bigger black leather bags!


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> This color is so pretty love shw too. Congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> F&F purchase at Macy's. Large black and silver Riley. Haven't carried her yet but already love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206332




I thought I was over black bags, I've been so into colors for the past year, then I saw this with SHW.  If I didn't already get the Riley in navy/black, this would be a must have for me.  Enjoy her, as this bag is perfect IMO, stylish and functional and looks great in all colors too!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Nordstrom is price matching the dark dune Riley is 25% off in store.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> I thought I was over black bags, I've been so into colors for the past year, then I saw this with SHW.  If I didn't already get the Riley in navy/black, this would be a must have for me.  Enjoy her, as this bag is perfect IMO, stylish and functional and looks great in all colors too!




So funny, I'm the exact same way! I have a grey Selma and an electric blue sutton that both go with black, but black and silver is just soooo classy to me! Thank you, I haven't carried it yet but love the style and leather!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Nordstrom is price matching the dark dune Riley is 25% off in store.




Whoa whaaaat?? It's not showing on sale online! This is the other one I want! Although, now that I've put my stuff in the large one I'm wondering if the medium will be too small


----------



## Luv2Shop1

You can Live Chat and get the price match. 

Just tell them you saw it in store--they price match their own retail stores. I've done that before.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Whoa whaaaat?? It's not showing on sale online! This is the other one I want! Although, now that I've put my stuff in the large one I'm wondering if the medium will be too small


 

Large dark taupe Riley is 25% off on MK website.  (w/shw)


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Large dark taupe Riley is 25% off on MK website.  (w/shw)




I feel like I need to see that one in person! I saw a clutch in that color at my MK store and thought it was a little washed out. If the medium is too small maybe the large luggage at dillards will go on sale. I need to wait a while though since I just bought my black this week!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are some mod shots; peanut large seemed kind of big on me but I think the black looks good right?! For some reason I love bigger black leather bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206336
> View attachment 3206338



It's does look good on you. I thought the dark taupe would be too big but I'm loving it. It holds everything I need and more without being too heavy and I can find things easily too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3206212
> 
> 
> I just ordered this for my birthday!!!  I was hoping for Steel blue but I couldn't resist this color & 25% off [emoji3]



very pretty! bet this looks fantastic in real life. Happy Birthday!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I feel like I need to see that one in person! I saw a clutch in that color at my MK store and thought it was a little washed out. If the medium is too small maybe the large luggage at dillards will go on sale. I need to wait a while though since I just bought my black this week!


I'm not sure what the difference is between dark dune and dark taupe for the Riley, but I too think the dark taupe is a bit light of a shade for my taste.  I think I'd go with a darker grey toned color of it.  I love your black/silver one, though.  Gorgeous!    I do love black and silver together and have the exact same color combo on both my large Hamilton tote and large Miranda.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3206212
> 
> 
> I just ordered this for my birthday!!!  I was hoping for Steel blue but I couldn't resist this color & 25% off [emoji3]




This bag is so pretty. I saw a soft leather MK in sky at Macy's & it is beautiful. Can't wait to see pics of your Riley!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! bet this looks fantastic in real life. Happy Birthday!




Thank you!!



Sarah03 said:


> This bag is so pretty. I saw a soft leather MK in sky at Macy's & it is beautiful. Can't wait to see pics of your Riley!




Thanks!  I haven't seen it IRL yet so thank you for confirming what I was hoping!  I can't wait until I get my hands on her & will certainly be posting pics!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I haven't seen it IRL yet so thank you for confirming what I was hoping!  I can't wait until I get my hands on her & will certainly be posting pics!




It's different from pale blue.  It seems a bit darker but still very vibrant.


----------



## Bootlover07

I was in Dillards today and snapped some pics of the large luggage, dark dune, and ballet. So weird, the dark dune at this Dillards looks more like what you would expect. The DD at the Dillards by my work was much lighter


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in Dillards today and snapped some pics of the large luggage, dark dune, and ballet. So weird, the dark dune at this Dillards looks more like what you would expect. The DD at the Dillards by my work was much lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213404
> View attachment 3213405



I'm loving the Riley in dark dune. I may sell my medium Selma in this color and pick up the Riley. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm loving the Riley in dark dune. I may sell my medium Selma in this color and pick up the Riley. Decisions, decisions....




I adore the Selma (I had to stop myself at two) but the Riley is such a great combo of style and comfort! I really want the dark dune, I just can't pay full price.   since I have a large in black I'd try for DD in medium. Which size do you prefer? Since I'm totally telling you to get it [emoji16]


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I adore the Selma (I had to stop myself at two) but the Riley is such a great combo of style and comfort! I really want the dark dune, I just can't pay full price.   since I have a large in black I'd try for DD in medium. Which size do you prefer? Since I'm totally telling you to get it [emoji16]




I like both sizes so I'd just grab whichever goes on sale first. I just won't pay full price. I'm learning to wait it out because the sales always come....[emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I like both sizes so I'd just grab whichever goes on sale first. I just won't pay full price. I'm learning to wait it out because the sales always come....[emoji3]




You are so right!! I wanted to wait longer for the black and silver but it was low in stock at Macy's so I figured I'd better go for t during F&F! Hopefully DD will go on sale somewhere soon


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in Dillards today and snapped some pics of the large luggage, dark dune, and ballet. So weird, the dark dune at this Dillards looks more like what you would expect. The DD at the Dillards by my work was much lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213404
> View attachment 3213405



Ballet Riley looks like something special. Will defo be looking out for that when I'm in the US in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in Dillards today and snapped some pics of the large luggage, dark dune, and ballet. So weird, the dark dune at this Dillards looks more like what you would expect. The DD at the Dillards by my work was much lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213404
> View attachment 3213405




Yes dark dune at my local Nordies was much lighter!!! I thought it was dark taupe or something. Still pretty


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm probably gonna sell my Rileys. I haven't used them in months and i'm not a 100% satisfied with them. I don't like where the shoulder strap is attached and how the bag looks with it attached and word on the shoulders.


----------



## HeatherL

After checking out the new styles IRL yesterday, I've decided to keep my birthday present!

Large Sky Blue Riley

Although I love the Selby (large of course), I just can't pay full price especially since this beauty was bought at Macy's F&F sale.  I'll wait for new colors and a sale and the Selby will hopefully be my only bag purchase of 2016.  I bought waaaay too many bags in 2015 [emoji15]


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm probably gonna sell my Rileys. I haven't used them in months and i'm not a 100% satisfied with them. I don't like where the shoulder strap is attached and how the bag looks with it attached and word on the shoulders.




That's a shame, I totally understand though.  If it does work for you, then it is best to sell.  I'm not 100% satisfied with the shoulder strap either, but I carry the Riley in the crook of my arm 99% of the time so it doesn't bother me all that much.
Good luck and use the funds for something you will use and enjoy!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

HeatherL said:


> That's a shame, I totally understand though.  If it does work for you, then it is best to sell.  I'm not 100% satisfied with the shoulder strap either, but I carry the Riley in the crook of my arm 99% of the time so it doesn't bother me all that much.
> Good luck and use the funds for something you will use and enjoy!



Thank you. It is harder to sell the bags in Switzerland, but i'll try. Nothing to lose...


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3227774
> View attachment 3227779
> 
> 
> After checking out the new styles IRL yesterday, I've decided to keep my birthday present!
> 
> Large Sky Blue Riley
> 
> Although I love the Selby (large of course), I just can't pay full price especially since this beauty was bought at Macy's F&F sale.  I'll wait for new colors and a sale and the Selby will hopefully be my only bag purchase of 2016.  I bought waaaay too many bags in 2015 [emoji15]


I love the Riley and this colour is really pretty (the charm looks great too).


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm probably gonna sell my Rileys. I haven't used them in months and i'm not a 100% satisfied with them. I don't like where the shoulder strap is attached and how the bag looks with it attached and word on the shoulders.


That is a shame and I hope you can sell them.  The shoulder strap doesn't bother me so much but I tend to not use the strap much either.  I think it is fascinating how some bags can suit some people and not others.


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3227774
> View attachment 3227779
> 
> 
> After checking out the new styles IRL yesterday, I've decided to keep my birthday present!
> 
> Large Sky Blue Riley
> 
> Although I love the Selby (large of course), I just can't pay full price especially since this beauty was bought at Macy's F&F sale.  I'll wait for new colors and a sale and the Selby will hopefully be my only bag purchase of 2016.  I bought waaaay too many bags in 2015 [emoji15]




It's beautiful!  Your kitty in the background is cracking me up- it seems they always feel the need to groom themselves at the most inopportune times!


----------



## HeatherL

MKbaglover said:


> I love the Riley and this colour is really pretty (the charm looks great too).




I agree, I love the Riley as well and this color also.

I was debating the charm so thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> It's beautiful!  Your kitty in the background is cracking me up- it seems they always feel the need to groom themselves at the most inopportune times!




Thank you!  

And yup, that's my kitty for you!!  I actually have two dogs and two cats (Boston Terrier 14, Chihuahua 13, and pictured kitty 8, and baby kitty 5), hence the blankets on the couch at all times.  It's easier to wash those then constantly remove pet fur from the couch.

At least two of my fur babies are on the couch at all times.  They are awesome though and worth it (even if she tried embarrassing me [emoji12])!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And yup, that's my kitty for you!!  I actually have two dogs and two cats (Boston Terrier 14, Chihuahua 13, and pictured kitty 8, and baby kitty 5), hence the blankets on the couch at all times.  It's easier to wash those then constantly remove pet fur from the couch.
> 
> At least two of my fur babies are on the couch at all times.  They are awesome though and worth it (even if she tried embarrassing me [emoji12])!




She is very cute! I try to keep blankets on my couch but my 2 kitties lay on anything but the blankets. Lol


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> She is very cute! I try to keep blankets on my couch but my 2 kitties lay on anything but the blankets. Lol




Thanks!  I get that a lot as well, but I still try...


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3227774
> View attachment 3227779
> 
> 
> After checking out the new styles IRL yesterday, I've decided to keep my birthday present!
> 
> Large Sky Blue Riley
> 
> Although I love the Selby (large of course), I just can't pay full price especially since this beauty was bought at Macy's F&F sale.  I'll wait for new colors and a sale and the Selby will hopefully be my only bag purchase of 2016.  I bought waaaay too many bags in 2015 [emoji15]



Very pretty! love the fob!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty! love the fob!




Thank you!


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

I just got the Bedford Bowling Satchel on Christmas but I was going back and forth between the Riley and Bedford. I still and stalking the Riley and neeeeeeed it in the worst way. So I plan on getting it in the next few months! I love how the leather isn't stiff like on some bags.


----------



## HeatherL

NoWomanNoCry said:


> I just got the Bedford Bowling Satchel on Christmas but I was going back and forth between the Riley and Bedford. I still and stalking the Riley and neeeeeeed it in the worst way. So I plan on getting it in the next few months! I love how the leather isn't stiff like on some bags.




I think the Bedford is adorable and if there was more color options with SHW, I would probably have one.

How are you liking Bedford and which color did you get?


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

HeatherL said:


> I think the Bedford is adorable and if there was more color options with SHW, I would probably have one.
> 
> How are you liking Bedford and which color did you get?



I love it. I'm not a GHW person at all but I thought the gold looked nice with luggage color. It's a medium which I was nervous about since im a big purse kinda girl but this purse is plenty roomy! My next MK will be large, black Riley with SHW. Can't wait. 

The only thing that I'm disappointed with is I got mine from Macy's and evidently the ones for Macy's don't have the rear outside pocket. I was worried I may have got a fake someone returned but I did some research and found out it's just the Macy's bags. So if you want a rear outside pocket I wouldn't get it from Macy's.


----------



## ubo22

NoWomanNoCry said:


> I love it. I'm not a GHW person at all but I thought the gold looked nice with luggage color. It's a medium which I was nervous about since im a big purse kinda girl but this purse is plenty roomy! My next MK will be large, black Riley with SHW. Can't wait.
> 
> The only thing that I'm disappointed with is I got mine from Macy's and evidently the ones for Macy's don't have the rear outside pocket. I was worried I may have got a fake someone returned but I did some research and found out it's just the Macy's bags. So if you want a rear outside pocket I wouldn't get it from Macy's.


That's so weird that Macy's would have a version without the rear outside pocket.


----------



## silversparrow

Is it the Bedford Belted Satchel that has no back pocket, if purchased from Macy's?


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

silversparrow said:


> Is it the Bedford Belted Satchel that has no back pocket, if purchased from Macy's?



Yes.


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

Sorry it's so big! I've not uploaded on here before.


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

ubo22 said:


> That's so weird that Macy's would have a version without the rear outside pocket.



I know. I really wanted the rear pocket for my cell but it's not a deal breaker for me so it's ok.


----------



## silversparrow

NoWomanNoCry said:


> I know. I really wanted the rear pocket for my cell but it's not a deal breaker for me so it's ok.


Thanks for the photo. It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me either. It's such a lovely bag...and that color! Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ubo22 said:


> That's so weird that Macy's would have a version without the rear outside pocket.



I bought a medium Bedford satchel from MK website and it doesn't have an outside pocket, either.


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought a medium Bedford satchel from MK website and it doesn't have an outside pocket, either.



Wow really? Maybe it's the new way they're making them. I was told it was a Macy's thing but guess not.


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> That's so weird that Macy's would have a version without the rear outside pocket.


 


silversparrow said:


> Is it the Bedford Belted Satchel that has no back pocket, if purchased from Macy's?






NoWomanNoCry said:


> Yes.


 
Sorry, I thought you were referring to the Riley in your prior posts when referencing the back pocket.


----------



## Bootlover07

So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806



Aww, I understand your regret. You made the right choice, but definitely get something that will fit your needs! I myself am looking at the small &  medium Riley in black. If I find a good deal I'm snatching it up!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806



Looks lovely on you! i love the small Riley but never could find one on sale. Good for you for choosing based upon your needs, nothing wrong with liking a bag but not all of them can work for us.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806



The dark dune Riley is gorgeous. There will be a sale soon....


----------



## BeachBagGal

fyi - nordstroms.com has the large size in Ballet and Sky Blue for 40% off.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806



Medium dark dune looks great on you! I just love the dark dune color. I think you made the right choice as medium still looks very roomy.


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> fyi - nordstroms.com has the large size in Ballet and Sky Blue for 40% off.




I saw!!! I wish they would out the dark dune on sale!! [emoji20]


----------



## Bootlover07

melbo said:


> Aww, I understand your regret. You made the right choice, but definitely get something that will fit your needs! I myself am looking at the small &  medium Riley in black. If I find a good deal I'm snatching it up!







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks lovely on you! i love the small Riley but never could find one on sale. Good for you for choosing based upon your needs, nothing wrong with liking a bag but not all of them can work for us.







keishapie1973 said:


> The dark dune Riley is gorgeous. There will be a sale soon....







Pinkalicious said:


> Medium dark dune looks great on you! I just love the dark dune color. I think you made the right choice as medium still looks very roomy.




Thanks girls! I really have been second guessing myself, but DD is really special and I think I should save my money for it. I felt like my collection was being overrun by satchels and I didn't have any super comfy bags (besides my Selma messenger) that I could just throw on and go. I think I need to be more mindful of having shoulder bags too because satchels aren't practical for me all the time. It's hard with all these damn pretty bags!!!! If only I won the powerball last week [emoji20]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806



Dark Dune Riley looks great on you Bootlover! Go for it. Dark Dune is a fabulous colour, I use my DD medium Selma non stop. Is the long strap on the longest setting in your picture? I'm just wondering how a Riley would work cross body for a taller gal. I'm keen for a soft leather bag next...


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Dark Dune Riley looks great on you Bootlover! Go for it. Dark Dune is a fabulous colour, I use my DD medium Selma non stop. Is the long strap on the longest setting in your picture? I'm just wondering how a Riley would work cross body for a taller gal. I'm keen for a soft leather bag next...




Thank you!!! I have a pearl grey Selma in large and I've been dying for something in DD for ages. I don't remember, but I'm pretty sure it was not on the longest setting. I only say that because usually I have to adjust it. I can't wait for a sale!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!!! I have a pearl grey Selma in large and I've been dying for something in DD for ages. I don't remember, but I'm pretty sure it was not on the longest setting. I only say that because usually I have to adjust it. I can't wait for a sale!!!



How do you like Pearl Grey? Such a pretty colour! Sadly the strap on Riley is too short for me to wear crossbody. I had the opportunity to try it out today. Such a shame as lovely soft leather. Go for it with DD! Goes with everything!


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> How do you like Pearl Grey? Such a pretty colour! Sadly the strap on Riley is too short for me to wear crossbody. I had the opportunity to try it out today. Such a shame as lovely soft leather. Go for it with DD! Goes with everything!




LOVE pearl grey!!! That, and dark dune are my favorite MK neutrals. Boo about the strap!! The leather in the Riley is amazing!!! I really want the dark dune! Trying to hold out for a sale but I check the Nordstrom website every day lol!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE pearl grey!!! That, and dark dune are my favorite MK neutrals. Boo about the strap!! The leather in the Riley is amazing!!! I really want the dark dune! Trying to hold out for a sale but I check the Nordstrom website every day lol!!



Pearl grey is beautiful, sort of shade you can wear all year round. And love the SHW. Not giving up with Riley completely. It was the large I tried on last night. Will try to find a medium or a small to try. I agree the leather is lush! You won't regret the DD I'm sure!


----------



## ButterflyB

New to MK, fell in love with Riley- simple, elegant!  Large in Cherry, would consider a seasonless color. Got it on sale (40% off!) at Nordstroms.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Pearl grey is beautiful, sort of shade you can wear all year round. And love the SHW. Not giving up with Riley completely. It was the large I tried on last night. Will try to find a medium or a small to try. I agree the leather is lush! You won't regret the DD I'm sure!



pearl gray really is gorge...i would love a bag in this color one day. not sure what, it would be perfect in a medium riley!



ButterflyB said:


> New to MK, fell in love with Riley- simple, elegant!  Large in Cherry, would consider a seasonless color. Got it on sale (40% off!) at Nordstroms.



I absolutely love cherry!!! Great choice and yes I agree, a seasonless color


----------



## HesitantShopper

ButterflyB said:


> New to MK, fell in love with Riley- simple, elegant!  Large in Cherry, would consider a seasonless color. Got it on sale (40% off!) at Nordstroms.



Lovely! i would agree a year round color.


----------



## my_private_jet

I really want to pull the trigger on my first large Riley which is currently on sale but unfortunately I just cannot decide between Cinder with SHW and Pearl Grey with SWH! :shame: They are both beautiful colors and so chic in their own ways... originally I tended to go towards the "truer" grey which would be Pearl Grey but I just cannot get over how beautiful and unique Cinder is. I have seen none of them in real life on soft leather, I am more familiar with the Saffianos of MK, but they are both screaming my name so loudly that I just cannot make a decision.

What would you do? :weird:


----------



## MKbaglover

ButterflyB said:


> New to MK, fell in love with Riley- simple, elegant!  Large in Cherry, would consider a seasonless color. Got it on sale (40% off!) at Nordstroms.




I love this!!!!  It is my favourite colour and one of my favourite bags, a perfect combo!  On top of that you got 40% off- wow!


----------



## ubo22

my_private_jet said:


> I really want to pull the trigger on my first large Riley which is currently on sale but unfortunately I just cannot decide between Cinder with SHW and Pearl Grey with SWH! :shame: They are both beautiful colors and so chic in their own ways... originally I tended to go towards the "truer" grey which would be Pearl Grey but I just cannot get over how beautiful and unique Cinder is. I have seen none of them in real life on soft leather, I am more familiar with the Saffianos of MK, but they are both screaming my name so loudly that I just cannot make a decision.
> 
> What would you do? :weird:


If you can, take a look at them in real life.  I feel that cinder looks better on saffiano leather than soft leather.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> If you can, take a look at them in real life.  I feel that cinder looks better on saffiano leather than soft leather.



I agree! Cinder in soft leather can look kinda purple-ish to me, pearl gray in soft leather is sooo lush! I would get pearl gray riley


----------



## Christa72720

my_private_jet said:


> I really want to pull the trigger on my first large Riley which is currently on sale but unfortunately I just cannot decide between Cinder with SHW and Pearl Grey with SWH! :shame: They are both beautiful colors and so chic in their own ways... originally I tended to go towards the "truer" grey which would be Pearl Grey but I just cannot get over how beautiful and unique Cinder is. I have seen none of them in real life on soft leather, I am more familiar with the Saffianos of MK, but they are both screaming my name so loudly that I just cannot make a decision.
> 
> What would you do? :weird:




I agree with Ubo and Pinkalicious. I had the Riley in Cinder and ended up returning it. But I have the Cinder in two different Selmas and I love it on the Saffiano leather. I just didn't love it in pebbled leather. Pearl Grey looks great on both! But really you can't go wrong with either, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> I agree with Ubo and Pinkalicious. I had the Riley in Cinder and ended up returning it. But I have the Cinder in two different Selmas and I love it on the Saffiano leather. I just didn't love it in pebbled leather. Pearl Grey looks great on both! But really you can't go wrong with either, they're both gorgeous!



+1 wasn't a fan of cinder on soft leather but LOVED it on Saffiano. Pearl Grey Riley all the way


----------



## Pinkalicious

Are there any medium pearl rileys anywhere? I see a pearl riley with the steel grey handles/strap.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Are there any medium pearl rileys anywhere? I see a pearl riley with the steel grey handles/strap.




I haven't seen them anywhere


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Are there any medium pearl rileys anywhere? I see a pearl riley with the steel grey handles/strap.







paula3boys said:


> I haven't seen them anywhere




I haven't either. I've seen very limited colors in the medium.


----------



## ButterflyB

Hello Ladies! Just snagged Medium black with GHW and Dark Dune at Nordies 40% off online! Get 'em while you can!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> So after really reviewing my collection I ended up selling my black Riley. I really loved it but my goal was to purchase a comfortable bag that would transition from my bulkier Selma, and the large was still pretty bulky for me. I also didn't think I would carry it enough to justify the 300 dollar cost (on sale). I regret it a little because it's such a gorgeous bag, but I'm trying to keep my collection practical and to save my money for bags that I'll really use. That being said, I want the medium dark dune SO bad!!!!! The medium works better crossbody on me and I don't have anything dark dune. I can't wait for a sale!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246805
> View attachment 3246806




It's on sale at nordies, you gotta get it now!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> It's on sale at nordies, you gotta get it now!!




Already ordered it!!!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Already ordered it!!!  I can't wait to get it!




Yay so excited for you!!! I love medium Riley especially in dark dune but I don't need any new bags[emoji38] so I have to live vicariously through u


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay so excited for you!!! I love medium Riley especially in dark dune but I don't need any new bags[emoji38] so I have to live vicariously through u




LOL!!!! I'll be sure to post pics once I receive it [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Saks has the black med Riley with gold hw on their site for $182.70 right now!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Saks has the black med Riley with gold hw on their site for $182.70 right now!




Stop tempting meeee [emoji28]
This is so hard!!


----------



## andral5

pinkalicious said:


> stop tempting meeee [emoji28]
> this is so hard!!



lol!! :d


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Stop tempting meeee [emoji28]
> This is so hard!!




Lol. Yeah I'm bad! *slaps hand* [emoji14]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Saks has the black med Riley with gold hw on their site for $182.70 right now!



wow.


----------



## paula3boys

ButterflyB said:


> Hello Ladies! Just snagged Medium black with GHW and Dark Dune at Nordies 40% off online! Get 'em while you can!



I ordered dark dune. It has been on my wish list waiting till it went on sale. I haven't seen dark dune in regular leather yet or a medium Riley so I hope I love it.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I ordered dark dune. It has been on my wish list waiting till it went on sale. I haven't seen dark dune in regular leather yet or a medium Riley so I hope I love it.




Yay, we will be bag twins!! I ordered it too! It had also been in my wish list since it first went on the website so I'm very excited. I think I'm going to like it more than my Selma. It has the zipper, but isn't so boxy.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, we will be bag twins!! I ordered it too! It had also been in my wish list since it first went on the website so I'm very excited. I think I'm going to like it more than my Selma. It has the zipper, but isn't so boxy.



I had ended up selling my dark dune medium Selma because it just didn't get much love. I have been feeling like the color looks nicer on regular leather. I hope I am right!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I had ended up selling my dark dune medium Selma because it just didn't get much love. I have been feeling like the color looks nicer on regular leather. I hope I am right!




I feel like it depends on the bag, but I do really like the color on the medium Riley. I like it on the Sutton too, better than the Selma actually! Do you have any other Selma's? I'm thinking of selling my large because I don't carry it often; the only thing holding me back is that larges are nowhere to be found anymore and I'm afraid I'll regret it.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I feel like it depends on the bag, but I do really like the color on the medium Riley. I like it on the Sutton too, better than the Selma actually! Do you have any other Selma's? I'm thinking of selling my large because I don't carry it often; the only thing holding me back is that larges are nowhere to be found anymore and I'm afraid I'll regret it.




I sold my large navy and violet because I wasn't using them. I actually got rid of all except one Selma- I have tile blue, but it's only been used a couple times and now listed for sale also! Lol


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I sold my large navy and violet because I wasn't using them. I actually got rid of all except one Selma- I have tile blue, but it's only been used a couple times and now listed for sale also! Lol




LOL!!!! Sounds like we are in the same boat! Hope you love the Riley!! I tried the medium in dark dune on at the store a few weeks ago and loved it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> lol!! :d







BeachBagGal said:


> Lol. Yeah I'm bad! *slaps hand* [emoji14]




Haha I was able to resist the black as I have 2 black bags that I use heavily... But oh the dark dune is soo gorgeous. I also want a vanilla MK logo cynthia. I'm trying to be good here lol.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I was able to resist the black as I have 2 black bags that I use heavily... But oh the dark dune is soo gorgeous. I also want a vanilla MK logo cynthia. I'm trying to be good here lol.




Girl, it's 40% off, if you like it then you better get it lol!!! I was hoping for 25% so I was super excited this morning!! Then again I don't have a dark dune bag at all so I really really needed this [emoji12]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I was able to resist the black as I have 2 black bags that I use heavily... But oh the dark dune is soo gorgeous. I also want a vanilla MK logo cynthia. I'm trying to be good here lol.




Good girl! I've been sooo bad in last week! Eek! Need to go on a ban for awhile.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Girl, it's 40% off, if you like it then you better get it lol!!! I was hoping for 25% so I was super excited this morning!! Then again I don't have a dark dune bag at all so I really really needed this [emoji12]



Hahah! I know, I know.. I have a dark khaki jet set chain shoulder bag which satiates my desire for that dark dune-ish color  For now... I will probably regret it but I also have my eye on an XS miranda! There are too many bags that I want but don't necessarily need, I need to take a step back and assess the situation again haha


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I ordered dark dune. It has been on my wish list waiting till it went on sale. I haven't seen dark dune in regular leather yet or a medium Riley so I hope I love it.





Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, we will be bag twins!! I ordered it too! It had also been in my wish list since it first went on the website so I'm very excited. I think I'm going to like it more than my Selma. It has the zipper, but isn't so boxy.





paula3boys said:


> I had ended up selling my dark dune medium Selma because it just didn't get much love. I have been feeling like the color looks nicer on regular leather. I hope I am right!



Just ordered the dark dune. I've been wanting a medium Riley but never found a good deal. Dark dune is my fav MK color, so this is a win-win.  I have been downsizing my collection so I'm actually still adhering to my wise buying resolution for this year. 

I'll probably sell my medium dd Selma. My only remaining Selma will be my large luggage which I'm sure I'll keep because they're no longer available and I still love it....


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Just ordered the dark dune. I've been wanting a medium Riley but never found a good deal. Dark dune is my fav MK color, so this is a win-win.  I have been downsizing my collection so I'm actually still adhering to my wise buying resolution for this year.
> 
> I'll probably sell my medium dd Selma. My only remaining Selma will be my large luggage which I'm sure I'll keep because they're no longer available and I still love it....



Hope you love your dd Riley too. I got shipping notification that it shipped from the Nordies warehouse so now the wait is on for Tuesday 2/9!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Hope you love your dd Riley too. I got shipping notification that it shipped from the Nordies warehouse so now the wait is on for Tuesday 2/9!




Thanks!!! I got shipping notification too. Tracking says it should arrive Tuesday. Nordstrom is about half hour from me so I considered picking it up in store. Decided it was more exciting to wait and, hopefully, get a factory wrapped bag....[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

I can't wait to see all of your DD rileys ladies!
The best part is getting that shipping notification and checking the tracking


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Just ordered the dark dune. I've been wanting a medium Riley but never found a good deal. Dark dune is my fav MK color, so this is a win-win.  I have been downsizing my collection so I'm actually still adhering to my wise buying resolution for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably sell my medium dd Selma. My only remaining Selma will be my large luggage which I'm sure I'll keep because they're no longer available and I still love it....







paula3boys said:


> Hope you love your dd Riley too. I got shipping notification that it shipped from the Nordies warehouse so now the wait is on for Tuesday 2/9!







keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! I got shipping notification too. Tracking says it should arrive Tuesday. Nordstrom is about half hour from me so I considered picking it up in store. Decided it was more exciting to wait and, hopefully, get a factory wrapped bag....[emoji7]







Pinkalicious said:


> I can't wait to see all of your DD rileys ladies!
> The best part is getting that shipping notification and checking the tracking




I got notice that mine shipped and will be here Friday!! I might not get it that soon though because I had to delivered to my local Nordstrom. The delivery people are notorious for leaving stuff on the forested in my apartment building and I didn't want a huge Nordstrom box sitting in the porch all day! 

Meanwhile, back to the Riley....SO excited!!! I haven't been this excited for a bag since I got my cobalt Sutton!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I got notice that mine shipped and will be here Friday!! I might not get it that soon though because I had to delivered to my local Nordstrom. The delivery people are notorious for leaving stuff on the forested in my apartment building and I didn't want a huge Nordstrom box sitting in the porch all day!
> 
> Meanwhile, back to the Riley....SO excited!!! I haven't been this excited for a bag since I got my cobalt Sutton!!!



Yay!!! I can't wait to see yours. I'm very curious as to whether it's the lighter or darker shade of dark dune. Although, I like both....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! I can't wait to see yours. I'm very curious as to whether it's the lighter or darker shade of dark dune. Although, I like both....




It better be darker lol!!! The one at Dillards (the large) was lighter and the one at Nordstrom was the dark so hoping I get one like the display they had a while back.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> It better be darker lol!!! The one at Dillards (the large) was lighter and the one at Nordstrom was the dark so hoping I get one like the display they had a while back.




I hope it's light! Lol. I saw a dd Bedford at Nordies and it was darker so probably will be darker


----------



## keishapie1973

My delivery date had been updated to tomorrow....[emoji2]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> My delivery date had been updated to tomorrow....[emoji2]




Mine says today!!!! My favorite SA ordered for me to have it delivered at the store and I think she might have given me free two-day shipping.


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Mine says today!!!! My favorite SA ordered for me to have it delivered at the store and I think she might have given me free two-day shipping.




Congrats!  Post pics!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> My delivery date had been updated to tomorrow....[emoji2]




So exciting!  I love when it pays to wait & a good deal comes along!  Congrats!! Post pics please!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

ButterflyB said:


> Hello Ladies! Just snagged Medium black with GHW and Dark Dune at Nordies 40% off online! Get 'em while you can!



Wow! I am so glad I checked this thread! 

I just ordered the Dark Dune medium...so happy it wasn't sold out!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Wow! I am so glad I checked this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Dark Dune medium...so happy it wasn't sold out!!




Yay!!! Congrats. We should have a lot of reveals soon...[emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! Congrats. We should have a lot of reveals soon...[emoji3]




Mine is here!!!! Going to pick it up after work!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Aaargh!!!! I got off work late because of tutorials and didn't have time to go to the mall!!! Do you know how hard it is knowing that it's here and I don't have it?? The only downside of having it shipped somewhere besides your house. Anyway, pics tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Here she is!!!! Sorry, the lighting at Nordstrom wasn't the greatest...but it's the darker color, and I took a pic next to my pearl grey Selma so you could see the difference. Love the soft leather!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Here she is!!!! Sorry, the lighting at Nordstrom wasn't the greatest...but it's the darker color, and I took a pic next to my pearl grey Selma so you could see the difference. Love the soft leather!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263674
> View attachment 3263675




I got mine today too. UPS came later than normal. I didn't have time to get pics before I had to run out to my son's game. It's the darker color and gorgeous. The leather is scrumptious and it's the perfect size. [emoji7]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I got mine today too. UPS came later than normal. I didn't have time to get pics before I had to run out to my son's game. It's the darker color and gorgeous. The leather is scrumptious and it's the perfect size. [emoji7]




Yay, bag twins!!!! I haven't put my stuff in it yet but I really like the medium size!! Do you think you will sell your Selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, bag twins!!!! I haven't put my stuff in it yet but I really like the medium size!! Do you think you will sell your Selma?




She's already listed. I'm happy with my one remaining large luggage Selma. This bag will be in heavy rotation. I absolutely love it....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Yay congrats ladies!!!!

Bootlover this is OT but I love your pearl grey!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> She's already listed. I'm happy with my one remaining large luggage Selma. This bag will be in heavy rotation. I absolutely love it....[emoji3]




I love it too!! I agree, between the color and style I can see this becoming an every day bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay congrats ladies!!!!
> 
> Bootlover this is OT but I love your pearl grey!!!




Thank you!! I was a little worried that I wouldn't need both colors, but now I definitely see them being different colors and going with different clothes!


----------



## keishapie1973

Here are my dark dune sisters. I definitely don't need both. Similar size and same color. I'm loving the thick soft leather of my Riley...[emoji7]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Here are my dark dune sisters. I definitely don't need both. Similar size and same color. I'm loving the thick soft leather of my Riley...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3263854




Great pic of your DD lovelies!!! Definitely keep the Riley! I think it's a little roomier than the medium Selma and you already have a large. And plus we need to be twins [emoji12]


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Here she is!!!! Sorry, the lighting at Nordstrom wasn't the greatest...but it's the darker color, and I took a pic next to my pearl grey Selma so you could see the difference. Love the soft leather!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263674
> View attachment 3263675




Does it lean yellowish like pics seem?


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Here she is!!!! Sorry, the lighting at Nordstrom wasn't the greatest...but it's the darker color, and I took a pic next to my pearl grey Selma so you could see the difference. Love the soft leather!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263674
> View attachment 3263675







keishapie1973 said:


> Here are my dark dune sisters. I definitely don't need both. Similar size and same color. I'm loving the thick soft leather of my Riley...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3263854




Congrats ladies!!  Beautiful bag..  This makes me wonder if I should have went for medium instead if large.
Enjoy them [emoji2]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Here are my dark dune sisters. I definitely don't need both. Similar size and same color. I'm loving the thick soft leather of my Riley...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3263854


Keep them both!!!!!  Dark dune in saffiano leather looks different than in soft leather.  I love them both for different reasons.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Does it lean yellowish like pics seem?




No, Keishapie's pics are more true to color. The lighting in Nordstrom made mine appear more yellow, but I was so excited I couldn't wait to take a pic lol!!! When do you get yours?


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Congrats ladies!!  Beautiful bag..  This makes me wonder if I should have went for medium instead if large.
> Enjoy them [emoji2]




Thanks!! I like both sizes! The medium fit what I was needing more, only because I was looking for something slightly less bulky. I like the interior space of the large though, and can see myself possibly getting another one!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bootlover07 said:


> Here she is!!!! Sorry, the lighting at Nordstrom wasn't the greatest...but it's the darker color, and I took a pic next to my pearl grey Selma so you could see the difference. Love the soft leather!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263674
> View attachment 3263675



Lovely! 

I went by Nordstroms and saw them in store to make sure it was like I remember...mine is enroute via UPS.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bootlover07

I can't win with the lighting!!!! It's overcast today so dark in my apt, but here's a better pic. At least it's not as yellow lol!!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> No, Keishapie's pics are more true to color. The lighting in Nordstrom made mine appear more yellow, but I was so excited I couldn't wait to take a pic lol!!! When do you get yours?




Tuesday unless UPS delivers early then maybe Monday since they update to a day early often


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I can't win with the lighting!!!! It's overcast today so dark in my apt, but here's a better pic. At least it's not as yellow lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264302




That looks pretty accurate. It really is a hard color to capture, but once you see it irl, it's stunning...[emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

I couldn't find any on here with my iPad - does someone have comparison between medium and large Riley?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Keep them both!!!!!  Dark dune in saffiano leather looks different than in soft leather.  I love them both for different reasons.




I thought about it since my daughter also loves MK but it already sold....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I thought about it since my daughter also loves MK but it already sold....[emoji3]


Oh, well.  Someone got a beautiful, medium, dark dune Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I thought about it since my daughter also loves MK but it already sold....[emoji3]




Wow it sold already?! That's awesome!! Did you use eBay?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Wow it sold already?! That's awesome!! Did you use eBay?




It was listed on eBay but I sold it on Facebook. The group is called "all things Michael Kors". It's heavily moderated which I love. I've sold most of my bags there....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Keep them both!!!!!  Dark dune in saffiano leather looks different than in soft leather.  I love them both for different reasons.



+1 totally agree with Ubo.

Just adore dark dune.
Keep both!!


----------



## andral5

keishapie1973 said:


> It was listed on eBay but I sold it on Facebook. The group is called "all things Michael Kors". It's heavily moderated which I love. I've sold most of my bags there....[emoji3]



Hopefully the admin will accept my request to joing the group.


----------



## keishapie1973

andral5 said:


> Hopefully the admin will accept my request to joing the group.



She will. It's a great group with some fabulous deals....


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I couldn't find any on here with my iPad - does someone have comparison between medium and large Riley?



Here ya go. Post #17. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/bag-size-comparisons-904675-2.html


----------



## andral5

keishapie1973 said:


> She will. It's a great group with some fabulous deals....



Aaawesooome!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> It was listed on eBay but I sold it on Facebook. The group is called "all things Michael Kors". It's heavily moderated which I love. I've sold most of my bags there....[emoji3]



This sounds very interesting! I wonder if they have UK members? I was thinking about selling large dark khaki Selma as I use medium dark dune much more. But then dark khaki is large so maybe I should hang on to her....


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Here ya go. Post #17.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/bag-size-comparisons-904675-2.html




I'm looking on app and shows no post 17. Goes from 16 to 21!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I'm looking on app and shows no post 17. Goes from 16 to 21!




LOL. My phone does that sometimes.....[emoji1]

Photos courtesy of Sarah03.


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL. My phone does that sometimes.....[emoji1]
> 
> Photos courtesy of Sarah03.
> 
> View attachment 3264635
> View attachment 3264637
> View attachment 3264638
> View attachment 3264641




Thank you! I'm even more excited to get medium now! They need to do more colors in medium


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL. My phone does that sometimes.....[emoji1]
> 
> Photos courtesy of Sarah03.
> 
> View attachment 3264635
> View attachment 3264637
> View attachment 3264638
> View attachment 3264641







paula3boys said:


> Thank you! I'm even more excited to get medium now! They need to do more colors in medium




Yay! I'm glad you found these. I love my medium.


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> I can't win with the lighting!!!! It's overcast today so dark in my apt, but here's a better pic. At least it's not as yellow lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264302




Beautiful! I love love love Riley!


----------



## CocoChannel

What's the difference between a medium and large Riley? Is it just size or is there inside differences like the medium and large Selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> This sounds very interesting! I wonder if they have UK members? I was thinking about selling large dark khaki Selma as I use medium dark dune much more. But then dark khaki is large so maybe I should hang on to her....



I don't know. I don't think I've seen any international transactions. I would definitely keep the dark khaki Selma. It's gorgeous and will be hard to find another if you later regret it...


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> What's the difference between a medium and large Riley? Is it just size or is there inside differences like the medium and large Selma?


From what I hear, there is a big difference between the medium and large Riley based on interior space.  From the outside, they don't look too different in size, but it's the interior space where there is a difference.


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> From what I hear, there is a big difference between the medium and large Riley based on interior space.  From the outside, they don't look too different in size, but it's the interior space where there is a difference.




Ok that's good to know I appreciate it so much! I was trying to look it up online and I know the measurements are slightly different so I was wondering because I don't own the medium size just the large. Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I don't know. I don't think I've seen any international transactions. I would definitely keep the dark khaki Selma. It's gorgeous and will be hard to find another if you later regret it...



On reflection I think you're right Keishapie. The large dark khaki Selma is hard to find even over here now. Will probably wear it more once the weather improves a little.


----------



## Bootlover07

I haven't had a chance to move in to my new bag yet, but I got some new booties from Nordstrom and they match my new Riley so I took some mod pics!! If anyone is interested they're the BP Trolley booties in grey; LOVE them!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't had a chance to move in to my new bag yet, but I got some new booties from Nordstrom and they match my new Riley so I took some mod pics!! If anyone is interested they're the BP Trolley booties in grey; LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269248
> View attachment 3269249
> View attachment 3269250



Perfect match!!! They look great together....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Perfect match!!! They look great together....




Thank you!! Have you carried your Riley yet?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't had a chance to move in to my new bag yet, but I got some new booties from Nordstrom and they match my new Riley so I took some mod pics!! If anyone is interested they're the BP Trolley booties in grey; LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269248
> View attachment 3269249
> View attachment 3269250



love the outfit! i wish i could wear that here in san diego, it's been 86 degrees this week... sooo hot! 

i have the BP trolley booties in black and i love them!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! Have you carried your Riley yet?




I've been carrying mine since the day I got her. I always do that with new bags. I'm like a kid on Christmas!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying mine since the day I got her. I always do that with new bags. I'm like a kid on Christmas!!!! [emoji3]




[emoji23][emoji23] I love it!! How are you liking it? As much as your Selma?


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> love the outfit! i wish i could wear that here in san diego, it's been 86 degrees this week... sooo hot!
> 
> 
> 
> i have the BP trolley booties in black and i love them!!!




Thanks!! I love this time of year because sweaters and boots are my favorite!! I may get these booties in black too; they're so comfortable!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks!! I love this time of year because sweaters and boots are my favorite!! I may get these booties in black too; they're so comfortable!




Are they true to size?


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Are they true to size?




It's hard to say. I read a ton of reviews saying the sizing was all over the place. I wear a 7.5-8 and was fully expecting to need an 8.5. The 8 fits me perfectly and that's my normal size. I do have narrow feet so maybe that's why they are true to size for me. I tried them on in store before ordering the color i wanted. If you can't do that I'd order my normal size and a size up to see. Did you get your Riley yet??


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> It's hard to say. I read a ton of reviews saying the sizing was all over the place. I wear a 7.5-8 and was fully expecting to need an 8.5. The 8 fits me perfectly and that's my normal size. I do have narrow feet so maybe that's why they are true to size for me. I tried them on in store before ordering the color i wanted. If you can't do that I'd order my normal size and a size up to see. Did you get your Riley yet??




I got it a day early on Monday and it was perfectly wrapped to the nines! It is same darker shade of dd that my medium Selma was. I was hoping for lighter but oh well


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I got it a day early on Monday and it was perfectly wrapped to the nines! It is same darker shade of dd that my medium Selma was. I was hoping for lighter but oh well




Yay! It seems like all of ours got here super fast! Are you Going to keep it?


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay! It seems like all of ours got here super fast! Are you Going to keep it?




I believe so. Lol. Leather is great and like the size better than other Riley sizes. Haven't removed tags yet though


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't had a chance to move in to my new bag yet, but I got some new booties from Nordstrom and they match my new Riley so I took some mod pics!! If anyone is interested they're the BP Trolley booties in grey; LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269248
> View attachment 3269249
> View attachment 3269250



Your boots are fab!


----------



## Bootlover07

I went to exchange my Riley today because it had a small scratch on the front and it was the only thing I saw (I know I'm crazy). That one was smoother leather, and when I asked my SA if she saw anything she noticed the scratch right away. Luckily they had another in the back! However, this one is way more pebbled. What do you guys think? I love pebbled leather but not sure about it in the dark dune leather. I think it's just been too long since I bought soft leather so I'm nitpicking everything lol!!


----------



## Stephg

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to exchange my Riley today because it had a small scratch on the front and it was the only thing I saw (I know I'm crazy). That one was smoother leather, and when I asked my SA if she saw anything she noticed the scratch right away. Luckily they had another in the back! However, this one is way more pebbled. What do you guys think? I love pebbled leather but not sure about it in the dark dune leather. I think it's just been too long since I bought soft leather so I'm nitpicking everything lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271510
> View attachment 3271511
> View attachment 3271512
> View attachment 3271513




Really nice! Love the colour.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to exchange my Riley today because it had a small scratch on the front and it was the only thing I saw (I know I'm crazy). That one was smoother leather, and when I asked my SA if she saw anything she noticed the scratch right away. Luckily they had another in the back! However, this one is way more pebbled. What do you guys think? I love pebbled leather but not sure about it in the dark dune leather. I think it's just been too long since I bought soft leather so I'm nitpicking everything lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271510
> View attachment 3271511
> View attachment 3271512
> View attachment 3271513



I think it looks great. I'm over saffiano leather. I only have a Selma and a crossbody left. The rest are soft leather....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it looks great. I'm over saffiano leather. I only have a Selma and a crossbody left. The rest are soft leather....[/
> 
> So funny, I think I'm heading that direction too! I still like saffiano, especially in lighter colors, but I e been getting back into smooshy leather. Did you sell your sapphire Sutton???


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> keishapie1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great. I'm over saffiano leather. I only have a Selma and a crossbody left. The rest are soft leather....[/
> 
> So funny, I think I'm heading that direction too! I still like saffiano, especially in lighter colors, but I e been getting back into smooshy leather. Did you sell your sapphire Sutton???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, probably a few months ago. It started to feel too big as an everyday bag. I may have kept it if it was a medium. That was the original size I wanted but at the time they were unavailable. And, I was selling to make funds for another purchase. I haven't missed it yet....[emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Bootlover07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, probably a few months ago. It started to feel too big as an everyday bag. I may have kept it if it was a medium. That was the original size I wanted but at the time they were unavailable. And, I was selling to make funds for another purchase. I haven't missed it yet....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the exact same way and I exchanged mine for a medium!! The medium is better for everyday use. I feel like my electric blue may eventually go to fund more bags (only because I have a cobalt bag already and can't part with my jet set), but I really love the Sutton style in medium. It's more convenient and comfortable than my large Selma, and roomier than the medium Selma. I like the Riley because it's roomy too but has that comfy soft leather. Are you loving yours? No regrets on selling your DD Selma?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it looks great. I'm over saffiano leather. I only have a Selma and a crossbody left. The rest are soft leather....




Haha I was over the saffiano too and got rid of all of mine. I switched to soft leather and now all of my bags are soft but I just added the Vanilla signature Cynthia which is PVC, and then I am waiting on a dark dune Ava! I got rid of my DD Selma since I was over Selma but I need a smaller cross body. Ava in DD on sale was perfect! I think I'm set for now. I have 4 MKs, 2 RMs, 2 high end designer bags that I've had for years and that's it. My closet is too packed for more stuff [emoji23]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I was over the saffiano too and got rid of all of mine. I switched to soft leather and now all of my bags are soft but I just added the Vanilla signature Cynthia which is PVC, and then I am waiting on a dark dune Ava! I got rid of my DD Selma since I was over Selma but I need a smaller cross body. Ava in DD on sale was perfect! I think I'm set for now. I have 4 MKs, 2 RMs, 2 high end designer bags that I've had for years and that's it. My closet is too packed for more stuff [emoji23]




Sounds like a great collection. I still love saffiano. It is virtually indestructible. My current preference is smooshy smellable leather. However, 6 months from now, I may be back to saffiano or on to something completely different.....[emoji38]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds like a great collection. I still love saffiano. It is virtually indestructible. My current preference is smooshy smellable leather. However, 6 months from now, I may be back to saffiano or on to something completely different.....[emoji38]


For me, saffiano leather is a necessity for my workday satchels.  Otherwise, I'd have to worry about whether it was raining or snowing to determine what bag to carry weekdays.  With saffiano leather, I know whatever bag I choose for the day, it will work rain or shine.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> keishapie1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was the exact same way and I exchanged mine for a medium!! The medium is better for everyday use. I feel like my electric blue may eventually go to fund more bags (only because I have a cobalt bag already and can't part with my jet set), but I really love the Sutton style in medium. It's more convenient and comfortable than my large Selma, and roomier than the medium Selma. I like the Riley because it's roomy too but has that comfy soft leather. Are you loving yours? No regrets on selling your DD Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets. I only bought it because I wanted something in dark dune before it was discontinued again. I'm loving my Riley and haven't switched out since I got it. Have you cut the tags yet? [emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> For me, saffiano leather is a necessity for my workday satchels.  Otherwise, I'd have to worry about whether it was raining or snowing to determine what bag to carry weekdays.  With saffiano leather, I know whatever bag I choose for the day, it will work rain or shine.



+1. I was thinking the same thing when I was at the supermarket today and it monsooned with rain on me. Shame the Selma feet get scratched up but the rest of the bag looks like new!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> For me, saffiano leather is a necessity for my workday satchels.  Otherwise, I'd have to worry about whether it was raining or snowing to determine what bag to carry weekdays.  With saffiano leather, I know whatever bag I choose for the day, it will work rain or shine.




Yes, they are great as workday bags. If I still worked, I would definitely have a couple n/s Hamiltons because I still think they are gorgeous....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, they are great as workday bags. If I still worked, I would definitely have a couple n/s Hamiltons because I still think they are gorgeous....[emoji3]


How's it going with your cinder Hamilton?  I still am kicking myself for missing out on that color in saffiano leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> How's it going with your cinder Hamilton?  I still am kicking myself for missing out on that color in saffiano leather.




I returned it. There was a flaw in the color on the front that I didn't notice at first. It was a lighter line running right across the bottom front. It was for the best. I was still on the fence about it....[emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Bootlover07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets. I only bought it because I wanted something in dark dune before it was discontinued again. I'm loving my Riley and haven't switched out since I got it. Have you cut the tags yet? [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't! I wasn't a fan of all the pebbling so I exchanged it for the original one I had with the scratch and ordered a new one to compare. The scratch isn't super noticeable but it bothers me, so I figured I'd try one more time just to see. I preferred the pebbly leather on my black one but not as much on the lighter dark dune. I'm also thinking of selling my large Pearl grey Selma and getting a medium or a medium Sutton in Pearl grey. I love the looks of my large but it's hasn't been getting a lot of love lately.
Click to expand...


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I returned it. There was a flaw in the color on the front that I didn't notice at first. It was a lighter line running right across the bottom front. It was for the best. I was still on the fence about it....[emoji4]


 
Oh, okay.  I loved how it looked in your pictures.  



Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't! I wasn't a fan of all the pebbling so I exchanged it for the original one I had with the scratch and ordered a new one to compare. The scratch isn't super noticeable but it bothers me, so I figured I'd try one more time just to see. I preferred the pebbly leather on my black one but not as much on the lighter dark dune. I'm also thinking of selling my large Pearl grey Selma and getting a medium or a medium Sutton in Pearl grey. I love the looks of my large but it's hasn't been getting a lot of love lately.


 
I'm also not a fan of pebbled leather.  I really like smooth leathers.  I had the same problem when I originally bought my colorblock Miranda.  I had to do an exchange before I got one that was a smooth leather.  The first one was more pebbly.

Pearl grey is a beautiful color.  If you sell your large Selma, you should definitely get something else in that color.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  I loved how it looked in your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also not a fan of pebbled leather.  I really like smooth leathers.  I had the same problem when I originally bought my colorblock Miranda.  I had to do an exchange before I got one that was a smooth leather.  The first one was more pebbly.
> 
> Pearl grey is a beautiful color.  If you sell your large Selma, you should definitely get something else in that color.




Yeah it's so funny how pebbled leather is more appealing on certain bags and colors! I know my SA thinks I'm crazy, but I've been so excited for the DD Riley that I want to be completely happy. 

Honestly the think Pearl grey is my favorite MK color lol!!! I will definitely keep it that color in my collection!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  I loved how it looked in your pictures.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of pebbled leather.  I really like smooth leathers.  I had the same problem when I originally bought my colorblock Miranda.  I had to do an exchange before I got one that was a smooth leather.  The first one was more pebbly.
> 
> Pearl grey is a beautiful color.  If you sell your large Selma, you should definitely get something else in that color.



I need a pearl grey in my collection... my collection is sorely lacking in the greys department and I have no idea why! I've always thought greys looked more "dirty" but pearl grey is gorgeous. If I were to get a pearl grey down the line I was thinking a hamilton with all the silver hardware would be nice, or a studded medium selma. But for now I must be good since I just added dark dune back into my collection... so excited about that!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I need a pearl grey in my collection... my collection is sorely lacking in the greys department and I have no idea why! I've always thought greys looked more "dirty" but pearl grey is gorgeous. If I were to get a pearl grey down the line I was thinking a hamilton with all the silver hardware would be nice, or a studded medium selma. But for now I must be good since I just added dark dune back into my collection... so excited about that!




You definitely need a Pearl grey in your collection! It's such a gorgeous, sophisticated color!! I love DD too, but each color definitely serves different needs. What did you get in dark dune???


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  I loved how it looked in your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also not a fan of pebbled leather.  I really like smooth leathers.  I had the same problem when I originally bought my colorblock Miranda.  I had to do an exchange before I got one that was a smooth leather.  The first one was more pebbly.
> 
> Pearl grey is a beautiful color.  If you sell your large Selma, you should definitely get something else in that color.





Can you see it? It's more obvious irl. I thought I could ignore it but it started to bother me...[emoji20]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> You definitely need a Pearl grey in your collection! It's such a gorgeous, sophisticated color!! I love DD too, but each color definitely serves different needs. What did you get in dark dune???




Medium Ava in DD


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Can you see it? It's more obvious irl. I thought I could ignore it but it started to bother me...[emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3272585




Good call returning this, it would have bothered me too. The color is stunning though!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Good call returning this, it would have bothered me too. The color is stunning though!!




Thanks, I'm not normally picky but I thought if I waited too long, I would have to sell it at a loss because of the defect....[emoji6]


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I need a pearl grey in my collection... my collection is sorely lacking in the greys department and I have no idea why! I've always thought greys looked more "dirty" but pearl grey is gorgeous. If I were to get a pearl grey down the line I was thinking a hamilton with all the silver hardware would be nice, or a studded medium selma. But for now I must be good since I just added dark dune back into my collection... so excited about that!


 
In my opinion, every girl needs a grey, brown/taupe, and black bag in their collection.  Now that I have my large heather grey Selma, I think my color collection is complete.




keishapie1973 said:


> Can you see it? It's more obvious irl. I thought I could ignore it but it started to bother me...[emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3272585


 
Yes, I see it.  Good call on returning it, but I do love the color still, especially with silver hardware.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> In my opinion, every girl needs a grey, brown/taupe, and black bag in their collection.  Now that I have my large heather grey Selma, I think my color collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree! I've definitely seen my taste in styles and colors evolving as I've gotten older. I was on a color kick for a while, and while I still love it I'm more drawn towards neutral bags. Although, I'll never get rid of my sapphire jet set because it's pretty much my most complimented and most used bag. I'm also realizing that while I probably SHOULD have more shoulder bags I just don't love them lol!! I'm kicking myself for getting rid of my black and silver Riley. I got a coach hobo instead and it just doesn't make me get excited when I pull it out to wear it.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I completely agree! I've definitely seen my taste in styles and colors evolving as I've gotten older. I was on a color kick for a while, and while I still love it I'm more drawn towards neutral bags. Although, I'll never get rid of my sapphire jet set because it's pretty much my most complimented and most used bag. I'm also realizing that while I probably SHOULD have more shoulder bags I just don't love them lol!! I'm kicking myself for getting rid of my black and silver Riley. I got a coach hobo instead and it just doesn't make me get excited when I pull it out to wear it.


The neutrals are a necessity.  Then you can fill in your collection with your favorite colors.  For me those are green (malachite) and blue (sapphire).  

I do love my structured Selma satchels, my n/s Hamilton totes, and my Sutton.  I use my soft leather Mirandas mostly on the weekends and in the spring/summer months.  It's really during the spring/summer that I switch over to my soft leather and shoulder bags.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I was over the saffiano too and got rid of all of mine. I switched to soft leather and now all of my bags are soft but I just added the Vanilla signature Cynthia which is PVC, and then I am waiting on a dark dune Ava! I got rid of my DD Selma since I was over Selma but I need a smaller cross body. Ava in DD on sale was perfect! I think I'm set for now. I have 4 MKs, 2 RMs, 2 high end designer bags that I've had for years and that's it. My closet is too packed for more stuff [emoji23]




Do you still have your Selma messenger? My large seems so bulky, but I still adore my messenger!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Do you still have your Selma messenger? My large seems so bulky, but I still adore my messenger!!



No i don't! I traded that one for a Coach mini borough, but the mini borough was way too small for me. I have a small crossbody from Forever 21 with a tassel that I use for those days when I don't carry much


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> No i don't! I traded that one for a Coach mini borough, but the mini borough was way too small for me. I have a small crossbody from Forever 21 with a tassel that I use for those days when I don't carry much




OMG so funny, F21 makes great bags!! I needed a black going out bag, but didn't want to buy a designer brand since I wouldn't be using it much . I found an adorable quilted one with gunmetal hardware at Forever 21 for 12 bucks!


----------



## Bootlover07

The new Riley I ordered should be here Friday. I decided to put my stuff in the one I have today just so I could play around with the strap and stuff. I really hope this new one is perfect so I can start using it!! I took a pic of the scratch on this one. It's not terrible, but I can see it and it bugs me. But I love the leather on this one as opposed to the super pebbly leather!! lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> The new Riley I ordered should be here Friday. I decided to put my stuff in the one I have today just so I could play around with the strap and stuff. I really hope this new one is perfect so I can start using it!! I took a pic of the scratch on this one. It's not terrible, but I can see it and it bugs me. But I love the leather on this one as opposed to the super pebbly leather!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274863
> View attachment 3274864



Yes, I can see it in the second pic. Hopefully, your new one is perfect....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I can see it in the second pic. Hopefully, your new one is perfect....




Yes I hope so! If it's not, I'll keep this one. The scratch bothers me but I'm sure it's more noticeable to me. I want to carry it already!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> The new Riley I ordered should be here Friday. I decided to put my stuff in the one I have today just so I could play around with the strap and stuff. I really hope this new one is perfect so I can start using it!! I took a pic of the scratch on this one. It's not terrible, but I can see it and it bugs me. But I love the leather on this one as opposed to the super pebbly leather!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274863
> View attachment 3274864




It doesn't look like a scratch to me. Looks like slight difference in texture and hardly noticeable. I'm pretty picky but that wouldn't bug me personally


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> It doesn't look like a scratch to me. Looks like slight difference in texture and hardly noticeable. I'm pretty picky but that wouldn't bug me personally




Yeah if the one I just ordered is too pebbly I'll just keep this one. When you run your finger over that area it's more noticeable and it's definitely noticeable in person. My SA saw it right away. However, I'll live with it if I have to


----------



## erikacorcoran

Has anyone been able to find the large Riley satchel in peanut? I can't seem to be able to find it online anywhere and I do not live close enough to any stores!


----------



## erikacorcoran

Where did you purchase this bag from !?


----------



## erikacorcoran

Bootlover07 said:


> The new Riley I ordered should be here Friday. I decided to put my stuff in the one I have today just so I could play around with the strap and stuff. I really hope this new one is perfect so I can start using it!! I took a pic of the scratch on this one. It's not terrible, but I can see it and it bugs me. But I love the leather on this one as opposed to the super pebbly leather!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274863
> View attachment 3274864




Where did you purchase this bag from? I absolutely love it but haven't been able to find it anywhere


----------



## Christa72720

erikacorcoran said:


> Where did you purchase this bag from? I absolutely love it but haven't been able to find it anywhere


I would check eBay and I also saw one at desingerbrandsforless.com


----------



## Bootlover07

erikacorcoran said:


> Where did you purchase this bag from? I absolutely love it but haven't been able to find it anywhere




Hi! I got it from Nordstrom but they're sold out now. That's the only place I've seen the medium. Dillard's has the large dark dune.


----------



## erikacorcoran

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi! I got it from Nordstrom but they're sold out now. That's the only place I've seen the medium. Dillard's has the large dark dune.




Great! I have one more question, sorry about all of them! Is the peanut color really yellow in person? Would you say it's more of a mustard yellow or like a beige with yellow undertones? I love the color but I'm concerned it may be a little too yellow cause in some pictures it look extremely yellow and some look beige.


----------



## Bootlover07

erikacorcoran said:


> Great! I have one more question, sorry about all of them! Is the peanut color really yellow in person? Would you say it's more of a mustard yellow or like a beige with yellow undertones? I love the color but I'm concerned it may be a little too yellow cause in some pictures it look extremely yellow and some look beige.




No worries! Well the pic of mine that you commented on was of dark dune. Peanut isn't super yellow but it's definitely more yellow in soft leather than saffiano. I have a peanut Selma messenger bit the peanut Riley was a bit too yellow tinged for me


----------



## erikacorcoran

Does anyone know if they will be coming out with the Riley satchel large in peanut again? I have looked on all sites and haven't been able to find it except for on eBay and I am nervous to purchase off of there. I called my local store and they didn't have any information, so any info would be helpful


----------



## Bootlover07

erikacorcoran said:


> Does anyone know if they will be coming out with the Riley satchel large in peanut again? I have looked on all sites and haven't been able to find it except for on eBay and I am nervous to purchase off of there. I called my local store and they didn't have any information, so any info would be helpful




Don't know, but I think it came out in Spring last year. If it does come out again I'd think it would be soon so keep checking!


----------



## MKbaglover

My new large black Riley, that I got s few weeks ago.   I saw a lady carry one at a work conference and it just kept catching my eye.  I tend to go for bright colours but I stalked this for weeks to get a deal (which is hard here!) as I had no desire to get a new bag and full price was to much for an impulse purchase.  I managed to get it for £231 down from £330!  The reason I was so keen was I am noticing that the Riley hasn't appeared in new colours, my MK store have no Riley bags and I wanted to get one before they disappeared- does anyone know if they are being phased out? I also thought I wanted the SHW version but I'm actually loving this, I don't wear gold jewellery but still love it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> My new large black Riley, that I got s few weeks ago.   I saw a lady carry one at a work conference and it just kept catching my eye.  I tend to go for bright colours but I stalked this for weeks to get a deal (which is hard here!) as I had no desire to get a new bag and full price was to much for an impulse purchase.  I managed to get it for £231 down from £330!  The reason I was so keen was I am noticing that the Riley hasn't appeared in new colours, my MK store have no Riley bags and I wanted to get one before they disappeared- does anyone know if they are being phased out? I also thought I wanted the SHW version but I'm actually loving this, I don't wear gold jewellery but still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3315242



Just lovely! you know i am wondering the same.. i am not seeing them anymore, wondering too if they are phased out.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> My new large black Riley, that I got s few weeks ago.   I saw a lady carry one at a work conference and it just kept catching my eye.  I tend to go for bright colours but I stalked this for weeks to get a deal (which is hard here!) as I had no desire to get a new bag and full price was to much for an impulse purchase.  I managed to get it for £231 down from £330!  The reason I was so keen was I am noticing that the Riley hasn't appeared in new colours, my MK store have no Riley bags and I wanted to get one before they disappeared- does anyone know if they are being phased out? I also thought I wanted the SHW version but I'm actually loving this, I don't wear gold jewellery but still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3315242



Very nice. I also think they're being discontinued. I noticed they're on sale a lot and no new colors. Glad that I got one before it was too late....


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> My new large black Riley, that I got s few weeks ago.   I saw a lady carry one at a work conference and it just kept catching my eye.  I tend to go for bright colours but I stalked this for weeks to get a deal (which is hard here!) as I had no desire to get a new bag and full price was to much for an impulse purchase.  I managed to get it for £231 down from £330!  The reason I was so keen was I am noticing that the Riley hasn't appeared in new colours, my MK store have no Riley bags and I wanted to get one before they disappeared- does anyone know if they are being phased out? I also thought I wanted the SHW version but I'm actually loving this, I don't wear gold jewellery but still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3315242




Lovely riley and a good deal too! Did you get it from selfridges? I went in o Saturday to my local store for a Sutton and they didn't have any black, so ordered it online with the same 25% discount. I think black and gold is a nice, rich looking combo that doesn't date. Enjoy her


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> Lovely riley and a good deal too! Did you get it from selfridges? I went in o Saturday to my local store for a Sutton and they didn't have any black, so ordered it online with the same 25% discount. I think black and gold is a nice, rich looking combo that doesn't date. Enjoy her



Thank you, I will definitely enjoy her!  I found it on the Cruise website and then went to my local store to ensure I got a non dented one as the Cruise return policy means you pay for return delivery.  They had a few older colours on sale, they had a raspberry medium sutton on their a few days ago.  I was really tempted but I had just got my Riley a week or so before so I put it to the back of my mind.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. I also think they're being discontinued. I noticed they're on sale a lot and no new colors. Glad that I got one before it was too late....



I was surprised to see so few Riley's when I was searching for a black one, I had just missed a super deal on a medium with SHW from Macy's.  Even with duties, taxes and delivery it was a great deal.  I thought they would around longer!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I was surprised to see so few Riley's when I was searching for a black one, I had just missed a super deal on a medium with SHW from Macy's.  Even with duties, taxes and delivery it was a great deal.  I thought they would around longer!




I was holding out for a medium Riley too... Should have got one in dark dune when it was on sale. Also saw one in dark taupe for sale a few months ago. &#128577;


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, I will definitely enjoy her!  I found it on the Cruise website and then went to my local store to ensure I got a non dented one as the Cruise return policy means you pay for return delivery.  They had a few older colours on sale, they had a raspberry medium sutton on their a few days ago.  I was really tempted but I had just got my Riley a week or so before so I put it to the back of my mind.




Il have to have a look on their as I haven't heard of it before  raspberry Sutton sounds gorgeous, I have a jet set wallet and it's such a vibrant pink


----------



## Lilpaws

Suz82 said:


> Il have to have a look on their as I haven't heard of it before  raspberry Sutton sounds gorgeous, I have a jet set wallet and it's such a vibrant pink


Sale at Macys Large Riley - 164$   color- sky/silver. I just ordered it, will be my first Riley! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ley-large-satchel?ID=2777435&CategoryID=58155


----------



## Stephg

Just ordered my first Riley. Medium dark dune, couldn't pass it up. Love the colour and gold hardware [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bootlover07

Stephg said:


> Just ordered my first Riley. Medium dark dune, couldn't pass it up. Love the colour and gold hardware [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




That's a great color on the Riley! Where did you find that??


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Just ordered my first Riley. Medium dark dune, couldn't pass it up. Love the colour and gold hardware [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Bag twins!!! It's one of my favs.....


----------



## Stephg

Bootlover07 said:


> That's a great color on the Riley! Where did you find that??




eBay! Not sure if it was a good deal, $160 usd plus shipping - hard to find deals in Canada. It's new with tags, usually buy pre loved bags so this is a nice treat.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> eBay! Not sure if it was a good deal, $160 usd plus shipping - hard to find deals in Canada. It's new with tags, usually buy pre loved bags so this is a nice treat.



That's an excellent deal. I think I got mine on sale for $220 and I snatched it up....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> That's an excellent deal. I think I got mine on sale for $220 and I snatched it up....



Oh great, makes me feel better then! Can't wait, I love how the DD looks in pics - hoping I love it in person!


----------



## Pimpernel

One question for you, dear ladies: do the short straps of the Medium or the Large fit over the shoulder, or are they strictly a hand-and-elbow thing?


(I don´t have a MK nearby, and the long strap looks thin and not very comfortable if the bag is very full). TIA!!


----------



## HeatherL

Pimpernel said:


> One question for you, dear ladies: do the short straps of the Medium or the Large fit over the shoulder, or are they strictly a hand-and-elbow thing?
> 
> 
> (I don´t have a MK nearby, and the long strap looks thin and not very comfortable if the bag is very full). TIA!!




No the shorts straps on either do not fit over the shoulder.  
I use the short straps about 99% of the time, but that shoulder strap does come in handy if/when needed.

Do you plan on using the Riley as a shoulder bag only? 

I honestly can't remember how comfortable/uncomfortable the shoulder strap is, maybe that's a good thing (I think I'd remember if it was too uncomfortable).


----------



## Pimpernel

HeatherL said:


> No the shorts straps on either do not fit over the shoulder.
> I use the short straps about 99% of the time, but that shoulder strap does come in handy if/when needed.
> 
> Do you plan on using the Riley as a shoulder bag only?
> 
> I honestly can't remember how comfortable/uncomfortable the shoulder strap is, maybe that's a good thing (I think I'd remember if it was too uncomfortable).




Thank you for your reply! I wanted to wear her most often as a shoulder bag, and as a crossbody bag on the rare occasions I´m not schlepping half the office in it! (elbow or hand is difficult for me, due to the weight inside).


Ah well, I guess I should try to find a Bedford tote in soft leather instead (the one with four pockets outside, and plenty more inside), as I LOVE my Jet Set Top Zip in canary yellow soft leather, but didn´t want to repeat model... and the Riley looked so feminine and neat.


----------



## Christa72720

Pimpernel said:


> Thank you for your reply! I wanted to wear her most often as a shoulder bag, and as a crossbody bag on the rare occasions I´m not schlepping half the office in it! (elbow or hand is difficult for me, due to the weight inside).
> 
> 
> Ah well, I guess I should try to find a Bedford tote in soft leather instead (the one with four pockets outside, and plenty more inside), as I LOVE my Jet Set Top Zip in canary yellow soft leather, but didn´t want to repeat model... and the Riley looked so feminine and neat.



I've actually had both the Riley and Bedford and found the Riley to be lighter and more comfortable on the shoulder. The Bedford has more hardware and makes it just a little less uncomfortable.


----------



## Pimpernel

Christa72720 said:


> I've actually had both the Riley and Bedford and found the Riley to be lighter and more comfortable on the shoulder. The Bedford has more hardware and makes it just a little less uncomfortable.




Thank you for the weight comparison tip, that´s one of the deal breakers for me! I´ll order the Riley, and cross fingers that it fits all the junk I carry around  Thank you so much again!


----------



## Stephg

My medium dark dune came today. I'm a bit disappointed, I'm actually not crazy about the style. It looks awkward on me for some reason. The colour is amazing though, I think I'll leave the tags on and resell it. Gah I want to love it, it's just not love though!


----------



## tracerx

Stephg said:


> My medium dark dune came today. I'm a bit disappointed, I'm actually not crazy about the style. It looks awkward on me for some reason. The colour is amazing though, I think I'll leave the tags on and resell it. Gah I want to love it, it's just not love though!
> 
> View attachment 3352670



Have you thought about the Small Riley? I got it in Dark Dune last week (had Nordstrom pricematch Belk) and it's a very nice size.


----------



## Bootlover07

Stephg said:


> My medium dark dune came today. I'm a bit disappointed, I'm actually not crazy about the style. It looks awkward on me for some reason. The colour is amazing though, I think I'll leave the tags on and resell it. Gah I want to love it, it's just not love though!
> 
> View attachment 3352670




know exactly what you mean. I love dark dune, and I actually love the Riley, but for some reason it wasn't love for me when I got mine either. I ended up with a dark dune sutton and the sutton stops me in my tracks in that color. I DID end up getting a large Riley in black with silver hardware and I think that one is gorgeous! Maybe you just need to find the Riley in the right color for you


----------



## Bootlover07

I meant to attach this to my earlier post, but here is my black and silver Riley! I feel like this combo just works on this bag!


----------



## Stephg

The base of it hits my hip, and I have wide hips, so it sits awkwardly outward and just looks weird. I feel like the small is way too small and the large will look worse. The sutton and Selma look great on me, was just hoping for a soft leather bag for a change.


----------



## Bootlover07

Stephg said:


> The base of it hits my hip, and I have wide hips, so it sits awkwardly outward and just looks weird. I feel like the small is way too small and the large will look worse. The sutton and Selma look great on me, was just hoping for a soft leather bag for a change.




I totally get it. I have the sutton and Selma as well and I love the sutton the best for crossbody and the Selma for shoulder wear. Soft leather is nice for a change; MK has so many beautiful designs that I'm sure you'll find something you love.


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> I meant to attach this to my earlier post, but here is my black and silver Riley! I feel like this combo just works on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352985



Love love love, this is one of my favorite bags


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> I meant to attach this to my earlier post, but here is my black and silver Riley! I feel like this combo just works on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352985




Love this!!  I wish I got this instead of navy.
This is just stunning!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Love love love, this is one of my favorite bags







HeatherL said:


> Love this!!  I wish I got this instead of navy.
> This is just stunning!!!




Thanks ladies!!! Black and silver is so edgy and classy to me!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> I meant to attach this to my earlier post, but here is my black and silver Riley! I feel like this combo just works on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352985



Love this!


----------



## HeatherL

This is at Macy's!  I thought the Riley was going away, maybe not.


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> This is at Macy's!  I thought the Riley was going away, maybe not.


Oh, I am so glad it hasn't gone away!!  I wonder what else they will come out with- I never imagined a suede one!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This is at Macy's!  I thought the Riley was going away, maybe not.



That's great. I think the Riley style is one of the best by MK....[emoji3]


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> Oh, I am so glad it hasn't gone away!!  I wonder what else they will come out with- I never imagined a suede one!



The burgundy one that has the sides in snake leather, has the rest of it in burgundy suede, if I'm not mistaken. Exactly like this beautiful, dark dune one, only in dark red/burgundy.


----------



## fametiara

Bootlover07 said:


> I meant to attach this to my earlier post, but here is my black and silver Riley! I feel like this combo just works on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352985


Ahh it's so good to see this bag in a real life photo..
I ordered the same style, it hasnt arrived yet tho.....but i hope i will love my black shw riley aswell..


----------



## Bootlover07

fametiara said:


> Ahh it's so good to see this bag in a real life photo..
> I ordered the same style, it hasnt arrived yet tho.....but i hope i will love my black shw riley aswell..



You will love it!! It's a gorgeous bag and the leather is super soft! Here are a couple of mod pics I took a while back


----------



## chasy093

Bootlover07 said:


> You will love it!! It's a gorgeous bag and the leather is super soft! Here are a couple of mod pics I took a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397982
> View attachment 3397983


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I managed to track down a super hard to find medium Riley in peanut!! It was new with tags and I can't wait to get it!!! I've fallen in love with the soft leather in my large black so I can wait to have this medium!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> I managed to track down a super hard to find medium Riley in peanut!! It was new with tags and I can't wait to get it!!! I've fallen in love with the soft leather in my large black so I can wait to have this medium!!



Great find! i own Peanut in a different style it's a great neutral colorway. Love Riley!


----------



## Bootlover07

HesitantShopper said:


> Great find! i own Peanut in a different style it's a great neutral colorway. Love Riley!



Thank you! Do you have it in soft leather? I have a Selma messenger in peanut and love it, but I know the color is a little different on the soft leather


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> I managed to track down a super hard to find medium Riley in peanut!! It was new with tags and I can't wait to get it!!! I've fallen in love with the soft leather in my large black so I can wait to have this medium!!



The medium peanut Riley is my favorite! I've been downsizing my collection & that's a bag that I just cannot part with. It's the perfect size. Post pics when yours arrives!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I managed to track down a super hard to find medium Riley in peanut!! It was new with tags and I can't wait to get it!!! I've fallen in love with the soft leather in my large black so I can wait to have this medium!!



Yay!!! Now, you'll have both sizes. I really love my medium. It's just perfect.....


----------



## Bootlover07

Sarah03 said:


> The medium peanut Riley is my favorite! I've been downsizing my collection & that's a bag that I just cannot part with. It's the perfect size. Post pics when yours arrives!



Seeing pics of yours actually helped with the decision!!! I like my large, but the large peanut was too big for me; I think it's so cute in the medium. Did you spray yours with anything because of the light color?



keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! Now, you'll have both sizes. I really love my medium. It's just perfect.....



I know, I'm so excited! This soft leather has me in love right now! I actually went to carry my Selma the other day, and while I still love it, it seemed so boxy after the Riley. I don't regret taking my dark dune back only because I love my jet set in that color...but I definitely miss the medium size!!


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> Seeing pics of yours actually helped with the decision!!! I like my large, but the large peanut was too big for me; I think it's so cute in the medium. Did you spray yours with anything because of the light color?



Aww, yay!! Glad to help. I never ended up treating it with anything & it has held up very well. It still looks new! I thought I ruined it one day- I got caught in the rain going in to work & I was using the long strap. The bag rubbed against my dark denim jeans & there was a huge denim mark on it. I dried it off & by the end of the day the mark was gone. It's a pretty carefree bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

Sarah03 said:


> Aww, yay!! Glad to help. I never ended up treating it with anything & it has held up very well. It still looks new! I thought I ruined it one day- I got caught in the rain going in to work & I was using the long strap. The bag rubbed against my dark denim jeans & there was a huge denim mark on it. I dried it off & by the end of the day the mark was gone. It's a pretty carefree bag!



Good to know!! I'm really happy to be getting it new; some people really trash their bags and I can't understand how it happens!


----------



## Bootlover07

She is here!!! Can't wait to fill her up!


----------



## smileydimples

My new large Ballet Riley  I missed out on her before and kicked myself and a seller had her new with tag and she was awesome packed her with so much love !! I am beyond happy


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> My new large Ballet Riley  I missed out on her before and kicked myself and a seller had her new with tag and she was awesome packed her with so much love !! I am beyond happy



Congrats, she's a beauty!  I should have gotten this instead of sky blue.  I think this is def a year round very pretty neutral with a nice hint of color.  Enjoy!!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Congrats, she's a beauty!  I should have gotten this instead of sky blue.  I think this is def a year round very pretty neutral with a nice hint of color.  Enjoy!!


Thank you sky blue is so pretty though


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> She is here!!! Can't wait to fill her up!


Love this colour especially with the softer leather, enjoy! 


smileydimples said:


> My new large Ballet Riley  I missed out on her before and kicked myself and a seller had her new with tag and she was awesome packed her with so much love !! I am beyond happy


Congrats, so happy for you for being able to find a bag that you thought you'd missed out on! The colour really suits this style[emoji5]


----------



## smileydimples

Congrats, so happy for you for being able to find a bag that you thought you'd missed out on! The colour really suits this style[emoji5][/QUOTE]
Thank you


----------



## Bag Fetish

I know this is an old thread, I’m always late to a party. Is anyone still using their Riley? I just purchased one NWT on the bay, I was looking for a nice “leather”  Black bag and hoping this will fit the bill.  Sometimes you just want a none logo bag  I purchased the small, does anyone have a pic of what it will hold? I was hoping it was going to be about the size of a small coach Sophia or speedy 25.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ButterflyB said:


> New to MK, fell in love with Riley- simple, elegant!  Large in Cherry, would consider a seasonless color. Got it on sale (40% off!) at Nordstroms.


Omg the color is amazing,


----------



## Bootlover07

Bag Fetish said:


> Omg the color is amazing,



Did you get yours yet?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bootlover07 said:


> Did you get yours yet?


Not yet, our mail is slow should be here by the 2oth but I hope sooner I’m excited to use it.


----------



## Jb32purse

Oddly enough I see some stores brought this bag back in pearl grey and the black


----------



## TDW1982

Riley is one of my fave MK bags!  I have it in every color I can get my hands on.  I have it in chili, black (GHW) Light Blue, Ballet, Pearl Grey, Coral, Watermelon, Raspberry, Merlot and Python Embossed,  Dark Dune Suede and Python Embossed (never carried), Optic White, and Luggage.  Am I missing any color?


----------



## Bootlover07

TDW1982 said:


> Riley is one of my fave MK bags!  I have it in every color I can get my hands on.  I have it in chili, black (GHW) Light Blue, Ballet, Pearl Grey, Coral, Watermelon, Raspberry, Merlot and Python Embossed,  Dark Dune Suede and Python Embossed (never carried), Optic White, and Luggage.  Am I missing any color?



 Wow!!! You should take a group shot, I haven’t seen some of those colors. Are you partial to a certain size? I have two: large black (SHW) and a medium peanut. The medium is a better size for me but the large looks really good in black so I don’t mind [emoji5]


----------



## TDW1982

Bootlover07 said:


> Wow!!! You should take a group shot, I haven’t seen some of those colors. Are you partial to a certain size? I have two: large black (SHW) and a medium peanut. The medium is a better size for me but the large looks really good in black so I don’t mind [emoji5]


I will!  I promise!  
I prefer large. I have one medium and that is the optic white.  I've been meaning to take pictures of my collection. I have over 130 MK handbags!  I know! I know!  I started three years ago. Now I have one bedroom called the purse room!   I have my favorite styles like the Riley. Then I try and find all the colors I can!  And now you mentioned Peanut, I'll need to find one!   I love the Sutton. I have colors such as Pear, Raspberry, Coral etc. And of course the Selma. But the N/S Hamilton is my favorite and I have the most of them.  My favorite is my tri-color raspberry white and black Hammy!   I have all the classic colors and then colors such as Clementine, Raspberry, Pear, Blossom, Elecric Blue too many to list here!  I love the Ava but need a medium in that so I have about 8 of those.  And I love the large Greenwich Grab bag and just found it in Blossom!  I hope that this spring's line he brings color back. I found this past spring/fall colors to have been "muted" for lack of a better term. Classic colors are staples to a wardrobe but I love that "pop" of color for my handbags!


----------



## the_baglover

Bag Fetish said:


> I know this is an old thread, I’m always late to a party. Is anyone still using their Riley? I just purchased one NWT on the bay, I was looking for a nice “leather”  Black bag and hoping this will fit the bill.  Sometimes you just want a none logo bag  I purchased the small, does anyone have a pic of what it will hold? I was hoping it was going to be about the size of a small coach Sophia or speedy 25.


I have the large Riley in Burgundy with snake skin trim and another Riley in Tan with grommets. It's a great bag: spacious, light weight, holds a lot, and with a minimal design. I need to find one in black though.


----------



## DooneyDog

the_baglover said:


> I have the large Riley in Burgundy with snake skin trim and another Riley in Tan with grommets. It's a great bag: spacious, light weight, holds a lot, and with a minimal design. I need to find one in black though.


Riley is on sale at Macys today. She went from $368 to $144. I bought the acorn and the gray


----------



## the_baglover

DooneyDog said:


> Riley is on sale at Macys today. She went from $368 to $144. I bought the acorn and the gray


Congrats! I got a black one with gold gardware from Amazon.


----------



## janiesea3

DooneyDog said:


> Riley is on sale at Macys today. She went from $368 to $144. I bought the acorn and the gray



After ordering the pearl (and loving, loving, loving it) I started stalking Macy's and got the black AND acorn!! Now I have a favorite bag for every season!! My FAVE MK bag EVER!!


----------



## Quartzite

janiesea3 said:


> After ordering the pearl (and loving, loving, loving it) I started stalking Macy's and got the black AND acorn!! Now I have a favorite bag for every season!! My FAVE MK bag EVER!!


What is the wear and tear like at the bottom corners of your Rileys? I fell in love with this bag and thought of getting it preloved, but every preloved bag had worn corners at the bottom where the colour had come off. It made me wary about buying it but I do so love it!


----------



## janiesea3

Quartzite said:


> What is the wear and tear like at the bottom corners of your Rileys? I fell in love with this bag and thought of getting it preloved, but every preloved bag had worn corners at the bottom where the colour had come off. It made me wary about buying it but I do so love it!



Well, I might not be the best person to ask, as I SUPER baby my bags! I don't have any corner damage on mine... I'm sorry!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bootlover07 said:


> Did you get yours yet?


I did get it, but sold it. It was way too small. The leather was very nice but just not the bag for me. I guess I needed it in a bigger size.


----------



## Bootlover07

Bag Fetish said:


> I did get it, but sold it. It was way too small. The leather was very nice but just not the bag for me. I guess I needed it in a bigger size.



I’m sorry it didn’t work out but I’d definitely look in the bigger sizes. My medium is great!


----------

